# The official 'Black Deaths Matter' Thread.



## MarathonMike (Jun 6, 2020)

For all those lost souls who have died senselessly during inner city violence. I will be posting one a day in remembrance. Feel free to add your own. I'll start it with this young girl killed while she was getting ready for school. Her life mattered too.








						9-year-old girl killed in gang shooting crossfire, police say
					

A 9-year-old girl is dead after being struck by gunfire while inside an apartment. Police say she was the victim of gang members targeting the wrong home.




					www.wfaa.com


----------



## Blackrook (Jun 6, 2020)

They don't care.

Pile up dead black people until it reaches the sky and they don't care.

The agenda is all they care about.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## night_son (Jun 6, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> For all those lost souls who have died senselessly during inner city violence. I will be posting one a day in remembrance. Feel free to add your own. I'll start it with this young girl killed while she was getting ready for school. Her life mattered too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As stated already the ideologues and intelligentsia behind the greater narrative of perpetual black victimhood seriously care about no human life at all. To them people are a resource to be sacrificed in the pursuit of power. Your idea, although a kind gesture of unity, will fall on brainwashed ears and minds that no longer have the ability to process and react to anything but George Floyd's flame-out.


----------



## Blackrook (Jun 6, 2020)

What I'd like to say about these poor murdered black people is that they go unmourned except for their families and the small circle of friends they knew in life.

The civil rights leaders who charge at the barriers every time a white cop kills a black criminal, won't even take the phone call of a mother of a black man who has been murdered by another black man.

Maybe the preacher will give a sermon at the funeral condemning the violence, but the media will not be in attendance to broadcast the message any further than the confines of that church.

I have to conclude that the black community has become so inured to the violence that they've given up hope that it will ever end.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 6, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 346554


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 6, 2020)

Peaceful protests ...........NO RIGHTS.........same place........but in that case it was mistaken id at night...........but still..........why didn't everyone LOOT.........

Black officers killed white women..........NOTHING.......NADDA......

It's all based on the BS Narrative to divide a Nation via the DNC.........ALWAYS.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 6, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 346554



Black Lives Matte...ahh, fuck it

Homicides in Chicago: A list of every victim  - Chicago Sun-Times


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 6, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 346554
> ...


Not fuck “it”


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 6, 2020)

Getting back on topic.....








						Boy, 10, killed in drive-by shooting while on porch with father in north St. Louis
					

The boy, identified by relatives as Eddie Hill IV, is the ninth child killed in St. Louis area shootings since June. Police believe the shots fired at the porch on




					www.stltoday.com


----------



## BigTy87 (Jun 6, 2020)

Only Black lives killed by whites so we can scream racism matter.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 6, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



240 Homicides in Chicago in 2020


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 6, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Peaceful protests ...........NO RIGHTS.........same place........but in that case it was mistaken id at night...........but still..........why didn't everyone LOOT.........
> 
> Black officers killed white women..........NOTHING.......NADDA......
> 
> It's all based on the BS Narrative to divide a Nation via the DNC.........ALWAYS.



DNXi


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 6, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


What is your fucking point?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 6, 2020)

night_son said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > For all those lost souls who have died senselessly during inner city violence. I will be posting one a day in remembrance. Feel free to add your own. I'll start it with this young girl killed while she was getting ready for school. Her life mattered too.
> ...


We'll see.....


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 6, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 346554


All lives matter, for sure.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 6, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


You have no clue whatsoever what “Black Lives Matter” means.
You’re hopeless.
Think of it like “ With liberty and justice FOR ALL”


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 6, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I know exactly what Black Lives Matter means which is why I started this thread. I also know that the organization 'Black Lives Matter' doesn't give a rat's ass for any of the Black lives I am listing in this thread.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 6, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Just highlighting selective outrage


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 6, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Excuse to Riot..........Loot............WHINE..........every election year.......

You find a reason to do this...........What's new............

Now tell me about Black on Black crime and Murder.........Why is it so dang high.........oh yeah and why it's fucking fault..........LOL


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 6, 2020)

Execution..............did the entire country BURN..........NOPE.........

And the Policeman got off..........he EXECUTED the guy..............

Where were the riots..........the looting............didn't fucking happen.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 7, 2020)

This innocent woman was killed sitting on her porch. No protests for her.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 8, 2020)

Fine young man murdered outside of his home.








						DC honor student and basketball star killed steps from his school, 9-year-old  also shot
					

Maurice Scott was a leader on the court at Somerset Prep School in Southeast DC. He was one of four people shot Sunday when a gunman pulled up and opened fire.




					www.wusa9.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 8, 2020)

18 Black people killed in one day in Chicago. But it wasn't a "mass shooting" so who cares.









						18 murders in 24 hours: Inside the most violent day in 60 years in Chicago
					

‘We’ve never seen anything like it at all,’ said Max Kapustin, the senior research director at the University of Chicago Crime Lab.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 10, 2020)

Violent crime and murder is spiking in EVERY large Democratic city. Look it up yourself.








						14 shot and 3 killed, including 16-year-old girl, in Baltimore weekend shootings, police say
					

Baltimore police reported that nine people were shot Friday evening into Saturday morning, including a double-shooting in Southwest Baltimore that left a 16-year-old girl dead.




					www.baltimoresun.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 12, 2020)

85 shot, 24 fatally, over Chicago’s most violent weekend of 2020
					

More than half of the weekend’s victims were shot on Sunday as the city reeled from violent protests Saturday night that led to hundreds of arrests and the implementation of a curfew.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 12, 2020)

7-year-old killed by stray bullet in Clayton County; 18-year-old wounded
					

A 7-year-old boy is dead and an 18-year-old is injured after a double shooting in Clayton County on Saturday afternoon, police said.




					www.ajc.com


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 13, 2020)

Seems liberals don't like this thread..........sucks for their Narrative


----------



## harmonica (Jun 13, 2020)

black CHILDREN !!!

'''''It's a horrific crime: the killing of a child. In St. Louis in 2019, it's been repeated again and again. Since Memorial Day weekend, nine children have been killed by gun violence in the city. All of the victims have been *black.'''''*
''''''- A wave of gun violence across the St. Louis and Metro East area has left *18* children, all under the age of 16, and a young mother dead* since early May''*'''. 
!!!!!








						Remembering Their Names: Children Killed By Gun Violence In The St. Louis Area Since Summer Began
					

Updated Nov. 27 It's a horrific crime: the killing of a child. In St. Louis in 2019, it's been repeated again and again. Since Memorial Day weekend, nine…




					news.stlpublicradio.org
				











						18 children fall victim to gun violence across St. Louis area this summer
					

ST. LOUIS (KMOV.com) --- A wave of gun violence across the St. Louis and Metro East area has left 18 children, all under the age of 16, and a young




					www.kmov.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 13, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Seems liberals don't like this thread..........sucks for their Narrative


If it isn't reported on CNN, MSNBC they deny it happens and pretend that Cops cause all of their problems. 








						Oakland: Alleged member of ‘F— Everyone’ gang sentenced in gun case
					

Gun case centers on Oakland fatal shooting.




					www.mercurynews.com


----------



## harmonica (Jun 13, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 346554


a CRIMINAL vs an innocent child
...PROVES you people make no sense at all


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 13, 2020)

18-Year-Old Killed in Gang-Related Shooting in Fullerton
					

An 18-year-old man died in a gang-related shooting in Fullerton Tuesday night, officials announced Wednesday. Officers responded to the 3100 block of Pearl Drive around 5:50 p.m. for a call of shot…




					ktla.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 14, 2020)

Remembering Their Names: Children Killed By Gun Violence In The St. Louis Area Since Summer Began
					

Updated Nov. 27 It's a horrific crime: the killing of a child. In St. Louis in 2019, it's been repeated again and again. Since Memorial Day weekend, nine…




					news.stlpublicradio.org


----------



## IM2 (Jun 15, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


No you don't. This is a dumbfuck race bait thread that needs togo to the rubber room.

Racist whites consistently want to make comments about blacks killing twice as many whites as whites do blacks. That's a disingenuous claim made to race bait. In 2018 according to the Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,677 were killed by another white, 514 were killed by a black person. 234 blacks were killed by a black person. While the number of whites killed by blacks is more than double that of whites killing blacks the reality here is that *in 2018 whites were 5 times more likely to be killed by another white person than anybody else.* No matter how the Jared Taylor types want to argue their position, these numbers do not indicate a major epidemic of blacks killing whites. What it shows is that the media ignores a very large problem in the white community where* 81 percent of all whites who are killed are killed by another white person. *I don't know about you, but 81 percent is a pretty high number. Higher percentages of white on white murder have been completely ignored by the media for decades. Instead the media has made a big thing out of black on black crime reinforcing a white racist belief of black violence.

As we read the consistent racist attempts to create this narrative, you don't see blacks in leadership positions trying to find excuses to justify the killing or beatings of whites by blacks even though we have many reasons to do so. I remember when Rev. Sharpton, the favorite target of the maintain white racism crew, took time on his show to denounce the blacks playing the game of knockout. He could have tried excusing the behavior by claiming that perhaps the whites had instigated the violence by using racial slurs or that the anger those kids showed was justified due to past white racism. But he didn’t. Yet when someone black gets killed in a racist incident there are whites in America who scurry to look for reasons to justify the killing. It seems that in ever case, there is an attempt to make the dead black victim a criminal whose death was justified. Trayvon Martin becomes a drug dealing thug who was flipping the bird at the camera. Mike Brown became a strong armed robber. Eric Garner was illegally selling loose cigarettes. Ahmaud Arbery was a burglar with a past record. Suddenly there is an epidemic of black men trying to take guns from police officers. C’mon folks, this must stop.

In 2018 according to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,925 blacks were murdered. So in addition to the fact that 81 percent of all whites who were killed were killed by another white person, more whites were killed than blacks. Even more important in debunking this lie of black attacks and killing is the fact that more whites killed each other(2677) than blacks who killed each other(2600). So again, the media has not hidden black on white crime, but it has ignored white on white crime by description. White on white crime is always claimed to be caused by a malady such as mental instability or by the use of the lone wolf excuse.

Make a thread about white lives lost to white on white murder and STFU. All lives matter, don't they?. Or is it just that you want to run your punk ass racist mouth.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 15, 2020)

At least 46 people were shot in Chicago over the weekend, including seven who were killed
					

Two of the mass shootings occurred in the village of Lawndale in Chicago, where no one was in custody




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 16, 2020)

3 dead, several  wounded in cycle of South L.A. gang shootings, police say
					

Single shooting in South L.A. is believed to have touched off vicious cycle of retaliation, officials say




					www.latimes.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 16, 2020)

And sometimes it's kids killing kids.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 16, 2020)

Captain David Dorn death – dead, obituary: What happened to David Dorn?
					

David Dorn cause of death - dead, obituary, funeral plans: Sad news that David Dorn passed away broke today. Please say a prayer for the grieving family




					lailasnews.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 17, 2020)

Edgewood shooting victim claimed gang membership, police say, investigation into incident ongoing
					

The 22-year-old Edgewood man who died of gunshot wounds Saturday self-identified as a gang member, according to the Harford County Sheriff’s Office, but it is unclear whether the shooting incident was gang motivated.




					www.baltimoresun.com


----------



## Godboy (Jun 17, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 346554


Before he was killed by a white man, he had no worth to anyone.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 17, 2020)

__





						gang shooting in baltimore - Yahoo Video Search Results
					

The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




					video.search.yahoo.com


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> No you don't. This is a dumbfuck race bait thread that needs togo to the rubber room.


BS..............You don't like being called out for being a RACIST......Yeah........You are the RACIST HERE.

Loot, Riot Burn......happens to the other side of the equation not a dang thing happens...........Pardon me while I say I don't give a damn about you playing the Victim Card.


----------



## harmonica (Jun 18, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems liberals don't like this thread..........sucks for their Narrative
> ...


....they commit crimes at HIGH rates and graduate at low rates and their answer to solve those REAL problems: take down statues and blame the cops---you can see why their culture is a CYCLE of self destruction


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


It's OK IM2. I only have 300,000 more Black deaths that didn't matter left to post.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 18, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


The real data shows they are full of BS...........and this is just a license to STEAL AND LOOT............In these riot areas they should have already beat these rioters into the ground ..........and ended this nonsense.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 19, 2020)

Police release more details about Sylmar gang-related shooting after 2nd victim dies
					

LAPD officials on Monday released additional details about a gang-related shooting in Sylmar after a second victim died. The incident occurred about 6:40 p.m. Sunday along the 12900 block of Borden…




					ktla.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 20, 2020)

Seattle police probe deadly shooting in activist-run CHAZ ‘autonomous zone’
					

US police are investigating a shooting that left one dead and another with life-threatening injuries in the so-called Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone (CHAZ) run by activists in downtown Seattle.




					www.rt.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 21, 2020)

I never heard this reported as a "mass shooting". I wonder why?


			https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/crime/article237149384.html


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow! 102 shootings in Chicago. Oh they didn't happen all at the same time so it wasn't a 'mass shooting'. Everything's cool, carry on. 








						Chicago Sees 102 Shootings in Most Violent Weekend of 2020
					

Chicago recorded 102 shooting victims over the weekend, the highest number for a single weekend in 2020.The rash of shootings is part of a spate of violence that began after George Floyd demonstrations in late May descended into widespread looting and rioting that began after George Floyd was...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 24, 2020)

Man found shot dead in vehicle in East Baltimore
					

Baltimore police say a man was found shot to death in a vehicle in the 1100 block of E. 20th St Wednesday.




					www.baltimoresun.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 25, 2020)

Teen shot 17 times in Philadelphia, mother in 'disbelief'
					

"I was in disbelief. Everything from the waist down was covered in blood," said a Philadelphia mother after her 15-year-old son was shot 17 times Monday night.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 25, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> What I'd like to say about these poor murdered black people is that they go unmourned except for their families and the small circle of friends they knew in life


True of EVERYONE. The rest is politics


----------



## Quasar44 (Jun 26, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> For all those lost souls who have died senselessly during inner city violence. I will be posting one a day in remembrance. Feel free to add your own. I'll start it with this young girl killed while she was getting ready for school. Her life mattered too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that is the best thread I have read in weeks!
my thread that “ Black deaths don’t matter “ is a tad better lol

Oh come on I am joking only !!!


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 26, 2020)

Shooter opens fire on a group of people at a cemetery in L.A.. One dead, one critical.








						Shooting at Santa Ana cemetery leaves one person dead
					

A shooting at Santa Ana Cemetery on Wednesday left one man dead and one injured.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 26, 2020)

B-B-But Whites kill whites in the same PERCENTAGES as Blacks so this is OK, right?








						11 Children Among 26 People Shot During Single Weekend of Gun Violence in Chicago
					

Most of the incidents involving kids were the result of accidental shootings




					time.com


----------



## Jackson (Jun 26, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 346554
> ...


*Three hundred *victims in 2020 and we only hear about George Floyd and Booker.  What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 26, 2020)

The world loses it's collective mind over George Floyd, but no one gives a hoot about this little one.








						Three hours after getting out of jail, North Carolina man fatally shoots girl, 7, in the head while she was eating ice cream
					

The child appears to have been caught in the crossfire of a dispute




					knewz.com


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 27, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> They don't care.
> 
> Pile up dead black people until it reaches the sky and they don't care.
> 
> The agenda is all they care about.


I disagree. I am a white male and I stand with blm. Enough is enough. And I’ve talked to a lot of other whites who agree.

I have also run into a lot of ignorant whites who aren’t racist but they are repeating what we always hear from the right. Why did they resist? Why didn’t they just do what the officer said?
Now I get pissed rather than just shake my head and agree. What if you resist lady? Can they kill you? What about your son? And how many times does this happen when no video is being taken?

No,it matters.It matters to my nephew who has black friends. It may not matter to grandpa but he’ll be dead soon


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 27, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


>


Trump has empowered the nazis and kkk


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 27, 2020)

night_son said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > For all those lost souls who have died senselessly during inner city violence. I will be posting one a day in remembrance. Feel free to add your own. I'll start it with this young girl killed while she was getting ready for school. Her life mattered too.
> ...


Sounds like you are talking about trump


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Baloney............TDS and too much use of drugs ........cut back on them.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 27, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


If that’s what you want to blame his loss on in November that’s fine


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 27, 2020)

Man fatally shot in North Philadelphia
					

The shooting happened in the 5700 block of North Gratz Street.




					www.inquirer.com


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Whatever..........we'll see.........as your side destroys the nation for power and politics..........it's DNC shitholes burning down now.......oops


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 29, 2020)

Same old, same old.....








						Man Fatally Stabbed, 3 Teens Shot Overnight Sunday In Baltimore
					

Baltimore City Police are investigating after a 65-year old man was stabbed to death in the 300 block of W. Saratoga Street.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 29, 2020)

What's makes it worse is the people in these neighborhoods won't give the Police any information because they hate the Police. How fucked up is that?








						Chicago's weekend shootings kill at least 13, including 1-year-old boy, 10-year-old girl, reports say
					

Chicago faced another bloody weekend, with at least 13 people killed in shootings – including a 1-year-old boy and a 10-year-old girl, prompting new fears about a violent summer ahead.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 29, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Same old, same old.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They only care if it's a white killing a black man............get with the program.......

They want more DRAMA........VIOLENCE.......get people pumped up to vote in November.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 30, 2020)

One killed, four wounded in Oakland shootings
					

One man was killed and four others wounded in separate shootings Saturday night and Sunday morning in different areas of Oakland.




					www.mercurynews.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 1, 2020)

Seven Black kids killed in two weeks. Meh just some more bodies for the pile, they don't matter.









						Chicago shooting
					

chicago shooting news stories - get the latest updates from ABC7.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 2, 2020)

Maybe the most important interview on the senseless deaths of young Black people.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 2, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That's retarded and besides that it does not belong in this thread.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jul 2, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Maybe the most important interview on the senseless deaths of young Black people.



Nothing done. Pathetic.


----------



## petro (Jul 2, 2020)

Oops...








						More than 21 wounded in multiple weekend shootings in Minneapolis
					

Police are investigating a spike in shootings over the weekend, one of which left 11 people wounded in Uptown Minneapolis.




					www.google.com
				



Oops...




__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				



Oops...








						11 people in wounded in Minneapolis shooting
					

Eleven people were injured in a shooting early Sunday amid crowds gathered in the city’s Uptown neighborhood. Police on Tuesday said a man who was believed to have died in the Uptown shooting was instead part of a separate shooting in downtown that morning.




					www.google.com
				



Defund those Police...




__





						7-year-old boy injured in drive-by shooting in north Minneapolis
					

Minneapolis police are investigating after a seven-year-old boy was shot during a drive-by shooting in north Minneapolis Tuesday night, according to MPD spokesman John Elder.




					www.google.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 3, 2020)

Here's another one from the daily carnage. But yes his life was so much less meaningful than George Floyd so.......meh









						Man Killed In Shooting In Northwest Baltimore, Police Say
					

Police are investigating after a deadly shooting in northwest Baltimore Friday night.




					baltimore.cbslocal.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 5, 2020)

Shot dead on the 4th of July, 2020 a 7 year old girl. Ah who cares.....








						87 shot, 17 fatally, in Chicago July 4th weekend violence, police say
					

A 7-year-old girl and 14-year-old boy were shot and killed in Chicago over the Fourth of July weekend.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 5, 2020)

Another 4th of July death, this time a teenager that didn't matter.....








						York City teen killed in Fourth of July shooting
					

The York County 911 Center received multiple calls at about 12:20 a.m. reporting a shooting in the area of Maple and Duke streets, according to a news release from the York County Coroner’s Office.



					www.yorkdispatch.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 5, 2020)

Another 4th of July death, this time a teenager that didn't matter.....








						York City teen killed in Fourth of July shooting
					

The York County 911 Center received multiple calls at about 12:20 a.m. reporting a shooting in the area of Maple and Duke streets, according to a news release from the York County Coroner’s Office.



					www.yorkdispatch.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 6, 2020)

Good thing DeBlasio painted BLACK LIVES MATTER on the street. What a leader.








						New York City violence: 8 killed during Fourth of July weekend
					

At least eight people were killed and more than 44 people were shot as New York City saw its surge in violence continue throughout the Fourth of July weekend, according to multiple reports.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 6, 2020)

Black Lives Matter protestors surround and kill an year old Black girl who they decided didn't matter. This is beyond belief.





						Black Lives Matter "Protesters" KILL 8-Year-Old Girl in Atlanta! - Anthony Brian Logan
					

8-year-old Secoriea Turner was shot and killed while riding with her mother in Atlanta when they happened upon a Black Lives Matter protest.




					anthonyblogan.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 7, 2020)

Lately it seems Black kids lives REALLY don't matter. They are being shot and killed every day. Young Jace was watching fireworks when he was killed. Yeah I know, big deal but I still think his life mattered.









						'My son mattered': Mayor Breed, father of 6-year-old killed in July 4th shooting pleads for justice
					

JUSTICE FOR JACE: "Jace was different, my son was different, my son mattered, my son was going to be somebody." The family of Jace Young, the 6-year-old boy who was shot and killed in San Francisco on July 4th, is demanding justice.




					abc7news.com


----------



## ninja007 (Jul 8, 2020)

IM2 FREE ZONE.


----------



## blastoff (Jul 8, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Lately it seems Black kids lives REALLY don't matter. They are being shot and killed every day. Young Jace was watching fireworks when he was killed. Yeah I know, big deal but I still think his life mattered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing ‘lately’ about it for those of us keeping score at home.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 8, 2020)

His name was Royta Giles, shot dead two days ago. I guess as long as there isn't a viral video of a black child being shot in the head, Liberals are easily able to ignore this carnage.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 9, 2020)

Chicago man charged with murder in beating death of 1-year-old boy
					

Chicago authorities have charged a 23-year-old man with murder in connection with the beating death of a toddler earlier this week on the city’s South Side.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 10, 2020)

Gang related killing here in Tucson....








						One dead, 2 wounded in Tucson convenience store shooting on Saturday
					

Police say one person was killed and two others wounded in a possibly gang-related shooting in Tucson on Saturday.



					www.azcentral.com


----------



## harmonica (Jul 10, 2020)

blacks murder 8 other blacks every DAY!!!!


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 13, 2020)

Here's another one for the pile...








						CBS Miami - Breaking News, NEXT Weather & Community Journalism
					

Latest breaking news from WFOR-TV CBS Miami.




					miami.cbslocal.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 14, 2020)

A 1 year old is shot and killed sitting in his stroller. Where is Sharpton? Where is BLM? Oh silly me, he wasn't killed by a Cop, his life didn't matter.









						Family of 1-year-old killed in NYC tells gunman: 'You took my son's life ... you can go to hell'
					

The father of a 1-year-old boy who was fatally shot at a family cookout in Brooklyn Sunday night pleaded for answers on "Hannity" Monday before sharing a powerful message for the "cowards" responsible.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 14, 2020)

Two men killed in Baltimore in separate shootings. Of course nobody saw nuthin.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 19, 2020)

Four shot, two more killed in Baltimore. Whew good thing it wasn't a "mass shooting". Nothing to see here.








						Two killed, four others injured in overnight shootings, Baltimore police say
					

Two people were killed and four others were injured, including a 16-year-old boy, in shootings across Baltimore overnight, city police said Saturday morning. The latest killing occurred just after 2 a.m. in the area of Jonquil and Lewiston avenues in Northwest Baltimore. Police said a woman was...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 20, 2020)

What was he thinking? Sitting on his porch, he was just asking to be shot in the head.








						Pontiac man fatally shot on front porch, $2,000 reward offered for information
					

A 43-year-old man was found dead on the front porch of a <a href="https://www.clickondetroit.com/topic/pontiac/" target=_blank>Pontiac</a> home Friday night.




					www.clickondetroit.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 21, 2020)

71 shot, 12 Killed last weekend in Chicago. But it's OK! They didn't get shot by an automatic weapon so it's all good.








						71 shot, 12 fatally in Chicago weekend violence
					

At least 71 people were shot, 12 of them fatally, from Friday afternoon to Monday morning in Chicago. Ten of those shot were under the age of 18, but no children were killed. The youngest victims wounded were 10 and 11 years old, both shot in a daylight drive-by attack in the Gresham...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## blastoff (Jul 22, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> 71 shot, 12 Killed last weekend in Chicago. But it's OK! They didn't get shot by an automatic weapon so it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they don’t slow down much during the week according to an article I read somewhere this morning.  

Last night 15 folks were victims of a drive-by shooting in the street outside a funeral where services for a guy gunned down in the streets a few days ago were being held.  Bless those servicegoers though.  As soon as the shots started flyin’ from the drive bys, some of the mourners pulled their weapons and fired back at their attackers.  

It appears dead black lives matter to other blacks enough to create even more dead black lives for all to matter over.  Or something like that.  

Other than that if anyone sees IM2 around ask him what’s the deal with mass shootings at black funeral/memorial services in the hoods?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 22, 2020)

blastoff said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > 71 shot, 12 Killed last weekend in Chicago. But it's OK! They didn't get shot by an automatic weapon so it's all good.
> ...


Funeral shootings are a favorite gang tactic since you get a large number of your rival gang all clustered together.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 22, 2020)

Ho hum, another one for the Black body pile. What's all this stuff I keep hearing about "Black Lives Matter"? It would be a funny if it weren't so sad.









						Photos: One dead in southwest Atlanta shooting
					

One dead in southwest Atlanta shooting




					www.ajc.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 22, 2020)

And this just in......








						Man in His 20s Killed in Double Shooting at Galleria Mall in St. Louis
					

Police released a photo of the Galleria suspect. Two men were shot and one was killed this afternoon in the St. Louis Galleria mall in Richmond Heights FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: We are currently investigating an incident at the St. Louis Galleria Mall. It is closed until further notice. Please...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## theHawk (Jul 22, 2020)

IM2 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


So how many blacks were killed by whites then?

You still can’t prove that Saint George died because of racism. Any cop in Minneapolis is going to be dealing with negroes most of the time when called out for crimes in progress. Maybe it was a wrongful death, but there is still no proof it was because the cop was racist.
The whole BLM movement is a scam, decrying “racism” when there is zero proof of it, in statistics as well as the specific cases they are screaming about.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 23, 2020)

theHawk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


BLM in partnership with our subversive Media jumped all over the George Floyd video to create the mass hysteria and racial division in our country. They have been wildly successful in their efforts.


----------



## james bond (Jul 23, 2020)

This entire thread is BIASED, so we can close.

One can make a whites vs whites, Hispanics vs Hispanics, Asians vs Asians, Aussies vs Aussies crime thread and it would be biased just as well.


----------



## blastoff (Jul 23, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Sounds like good ghetto strategery but I’d still like to get race pimp’s interpretation or, rather, find out how he’ll make it all whitey’s fault again.


----------



## blastoff (Jul 23, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Ah, target-rich environments.  Makes sense but wonder how such losers figured that out?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 23, 2020)

blastoff said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > 71 shot, 12 Killed last weekend in Chicago. But it's OK! They didn't get shot by an automatic weapon so it's all good.
> ...


*"So far this year, 2,150 people this year have been shot in the city of Chicago."*



As 6:30 of the vid.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 23, 2020)

james bond said:


> This entire thread is BIASED, so we can close.
> 
> One can make a whites vs whites, Hispanics vs Hispanics, Asians vs Asians, Aussies vs Aussies crime thread and it would be biased just as well.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 23, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > This entire thread is BIASED, so we can close.
> ...


Memorializing innocent Black people who are otherwise ignored is not "bias". You are exhibiting your bias by suggesting this thread be closed.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 23, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Chicago residents describe it as living in a war zone. But their idiot Mayor says everything is fine.


----------



## ninja007 (Jul 24, 2020)

im2 free zone 4ever.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 24, 2020)

ninja007 said:


> im2 free zone 4ever.


He showed up once to complain about the thread, not surprisingly he hasn't been back.


----------



## Dalia (Jul 24, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 346554


No one take a knee for the murder of a white , never.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## ninja007 (Jul 24, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > im2 free zone 4ever.
> ...




he only cares if a white cop kills a black person. like what 10 a year?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 24, 2020)

What were they thinking, filming a Rap video outside? 








						Two men shot to death during rap video filming in Louisiana
					

As a group of people were filming a rap music video in Baton Rouge last night, two men were fatally shot, police say




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Quasar44 (Jul 24, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> For all those lost souls who have died senselessly during inner city violence. I will be posting one a day in remembrance. Feel free to add your own. I'll start it with this young girl killed while she was getting ready for school. Her life mattered too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Black deaths matter or was that black deaths don’t matter
I am confused ?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 24, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > For all those lost souls who have died senselessly during inner city violence. I will be posting one a day in remembrance. Feel free to add your own. I'll start it with this young girl killed while she was getting ready for school. Her life mattered too.
> ...


True, maybe my thread should be titled 'Black deaths should matter'.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jul 25, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Is it matter or don’t matter ???
Very bewildered 
I can see it both ways


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 25, 2020)

This little girl didn't even get a mention on the news that I saw. 2 years old shot to death. 



			Woman in custody after 2-year-old girl fatally shot in Milwaukee


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 26, 2020)

Another day, another body. Hey! Let's pull down a statue!


			https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/crime/article244499132.html


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 27, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...




*"Report: Many Chicagoans Fleeing City For More Peaceful Places Like The Middle East*
July 25th, 2020





MIDDLE EAST—Many Chicagoans are fleeing their city due to a rise in violence. Looking for a more peaceful place to live, many are turning to the relative peace and security of places like the Middle East.

A new report indicated thousands of people who lived in Chicago have moved to places like Syria, Iran, Iraq, and Afghanistan in search of a more peaceful place to live.
"Ah, finally, some peace and quiet," said one man as a bomb exploded down the street near his family's new home in Damascus. "We just needed to slow down and find a place where we can raise the kids and not worry too much. No place is perfect, sure, but you don't even hear the gunfire after a while."
"We considered moving to CHAZ, but that sure fell apart quick. We needed something more long-term for the kids." Just then, a siren went off. "OK, kids, into the bomb shelter! Boy, I do love it out here. And the real estate prices can't be beat."








						Report: Many Chicagoans Fleeing City For More Peaceful Places Like The Middle East
					

MIDDLE EAST—Many Chicagoans are fleeing their city due to a rise in violence. Looking for a more peaceful place to live, many are turning to the relative peace and security of places like the Middle East.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 30, 2020)

Chalk up another body in Minneapolis.









						Man Killed In Minneapolis' Willard-Hay Neighborhood Shooting Identified
					

The victim in a fatal shooting in Minneapolis' Willard-Hay neighborhood earlier this month has been identified.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 1, 2020)

Kids shooting kids. A 15 year old shoots and kills his 10 year old cousin. Oh well. Stuff happens.









						Teen charged in shooting death of young cousin had previously brought a gun to school
					

Boy, 15, arraigned as adult on charges of second-degree murder, carrying a concealed weapon, felony firearm in fatal shooting of 10-year-old in Warren.



					www.freep.com


----------



## blastoff (Aug 2, 2020)

Seems to me the slogan ought to be Some Black Lives Matter as those thugs and innocent bystanders killed in hood shootouts are routinely ignored by IM2-type race pimps.  So since they don’t matter worth a squat, then clearly only some black lives matter.  And we all know what the standard pimp qualifiers are for making it onto the “Some” list.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 5, 2020)

And another one for the "Don't Matter" pile.









						1 killed, at least another injured after shooting in front of Oakland Wingstop, police say
					

One person was killed in a shooting in front of the Wingstop on Edgewater Drive in Oakland, police confirm to ABC7 News.




					abc7news.com


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 5, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Kids shooting kids. A 15 year old shoots and kills his 10 year old cousin. Oh well. Stuff happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look man !!! I am getting very confused
Where is the Black deaths don’t matter thread or is This it??


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 5, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Xi, the CCP and their wholly-owned subsidiary the DNC are terrified at the progress blacks and minorities have made under Trump.  There aren't nearly enough illegal aliens to make up the shortfall. They are trying to change the narrative to Orange Man Bad for blacks. Plus China has already printed up 10,000,000 mail in ballots for their Biden puppet


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 8, 2020)

A 26 year old Rapper gunned down in broad daylight in lovely Chicago.








						Rapper FBG Duck killed in triple shooting in Chicago
					

The 26-year-old performer, who rapped about violence, was hit in the chest, groin and neck, police said.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 8, 2020)

And Baltimore is getting busy again.









						Two killed, four others injured in Saturday shootings, Baltimore Police say
					

Baltimore Police said three women — ages 55, 71 and 75 — were among five people shot Saturday, including a 21-year-old woman killed in an earlier separate shooting.




					www.baltimoresun.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 9, 2020)

Bloody day in Baltimore yesterday....









						21-Year-Old Woman Killed In Shooting In West Baltimore, Police Say
					

Police are investigating after a 21-year-old woman was killed in a shooting in west Baltimore on Saturday afternoon.




					baltimore.cbslocal.com


----------



## esalla (Aug 9, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 346554


This should be a don't do Meth poster


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 9, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Come to think of it Billy, I've never once seen you complain about any black being killed by another black, even though that is who kills most of them!


----------



## Mindful (Aug 11, 2020)

How about Welsh lives matter?

This is what they do in Wales.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 12, 2020)

Three overnight shootings in Baltimore leave one man dead inside of vehicle, police say


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 12, 2020)

Three more shot dead in New York today. Sure glad DeBlasio painted that big yellow BLACK LIVES MATTER sign on the street. It's making all the difference.








						Three fatally shot as NYC shooting surge continues
					

Two men were fatally shot overnight — and at least two others were hurt amid surging gun violence across the city, cops said.




					nypost.com


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 13, 2020)

do we think our little white asses are the only ones that matter?


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 16, 2020)

Another Black child death that WON'T cause riots. Killed by the wrong people.








						Girl, 8, is shot and killed during a backyard birthday party in Ohio
					

Eight-year-old Mikayla Pickett was shot and killed during a backyard birthday party for a teenager at an Ohio home, authorities said. No arrests have been made but police are trying to identify suspects.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 16, 2020)

Still dropping like flies in New York. Good thing they didn't matter, this might be sad.








						36 hours of violence leaves four dead, 36 shot in New York City
					

The city of New York was hit by a tsunami of violence over the weekend.  Several incidents of shootings and beatings across the boroughs over the course of 36 hours resulted in the death of four people and 36 others were injured.  The New York Daily News reports that starting from just after...




					www.aol.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 17, 2020)

The carnage continues in New York. Fortunately the 76 shootings and 14 deaths are not a problem since no one was killed by a Police officer.









						76 injured, 14 killed by gunfire this week as NYC shootings skyrocket
					

New York City’s latest bloody week of gunfire saw 76 people injured, including 14 murdered — with almost two-and-a-half times more shootings than the same week last year, according to p…




					nypost.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 23, 2020)

Another Black man shot to death in South Chicago.








						Man shot to death, another hurt in South Chicago
					

Antione L. Rose, 33, was shot in the head and abdomen and died at the scene, authorities said. The other man was in critical condition at the University of Chicago Medical Center.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 24, 2020)

A 22 year old man shot to death in Baltimore today. Homicide detectives are on the case, what are the odds they get the murderer?









						Man killed Monday afternoon in West Baltimore shooting, Baltimore Police say; other recent victims identified
					

Baltimore Police say they are investigating the fatal shooting of a 22-year-old man Monday afternoon in West Baltimore. Northwest District officers were dispatched at about 3:30 p.m. to the 2500 block of Edmondson Ave. in the Rosemont Homeowners/Tenants neighborhood to investigate a reported...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 27, 2020)

Another Black man murdered that won't upset anyone. Good thing he didn't matter.








						Man killed Monday afternoon in West Baltimore shooting, Baltimore Police say; other recent victims identified
					

Baltimore Police say they are investigating the fatal shooting of a 22-year-old man Monday afternoon in West Baltimore.




					www.baltimoresun.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 28, 2020)

Deblasio's New York killing fields claim another victim. 








						NYC SHOOTINGS: Man slain in Queens, six other take bullets citywide | amNewYork
					

The summer of shootings in New York continued Monday night into Tuesday morning with another round of gun violence that left a man dead in Queens and six




					www.amny.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 31, 2020)

10 more Blacks killed in Chicago this weekend. Ho hum OH B-B-B-BUT JACOB BLAKE!








						Chicago weekend shootings leave 10 dead, 45 wounded — including 2 police officers
					

A violent weekend in Chicago has left 10 people dead and 44 wounded, including two police officers who were shot at a traffic stop, reports say.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Quasar44 (Sep 4, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> For all those lost souls who have died senselessly during inner city violence. I will be posting one a day in remembrance. Feel free to add your own. I'll start it with this young girl killed while she was getting ready for school. Her life mattered too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Black deaths don’t matter


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 5, 2020)

This guy was sitting under a tent eating his lunch in broad daylight. Gunned down by a drive by shooter.
Five other people were shot also.









						1 killed, 5 injured in Chicago restaurant shooting
					

One person was killed and five others were injured Sunday in a shooting outside a Chicago restaurant.  The shooting occurred around 2 p.m. at Lumes Pancake House on the city’s south side.  One person was pronounced dead at the scene and the five other victims were transported to nearby hospitals.




					www.aol.com


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 6, 2020)

"matter" is the minimum!


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 8, 2020)

Slow Labor Day weekend in Baltimore. Only 3 Black murders.









						Labor Day weekend in Baltimore results in 2 fatal shootings, 1 fatal stabbing, 12 others shot, police say
					

A young food server who, her employer said, “brought a light into the room,” was among three people slain in Baltimore during a bloody Labor Day weekend.




					www.baltimoresun.com


----------



## IM2 (Sep 9, 2020)

*Black-On-Black Crime. It's Just Like White-On-White Crime But With More Marketing!*


----------



## drillit (Sep 10, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> For all those lost souls who have died senselessly during inner city violence. I will be posting one a day in remembrance. Feel free to add your own. I'll start it with this young girl killed while she was getting ready for school. Her life mattered too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  I thought you were talking about it mattering that blacks die.  As in it being a good thing.  So, never mind.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *Black-On-Black Crime. It's Just Like White-On-White Crime But With More Marketing!*


320 thousand Black corpses can't be wrong IM2.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 10, 2020)

drillit said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > For all those lost souls who have died senselessly during inner city violence. I will be posting one a day in remembrance. Feel free to add your own. I'll start it with this young girl killed while she was getting ready for school. Her life mattered too.
> ...


Yeah my thread title wasn't very clear and has been misinterpreted by a few members. If I could I would re-title it "Don't these lives matter"?


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 14, 2020)

Just another weekend in the Chicago Killing Fields. 54 shot, 12 dead over Labor Day. No Cops involved so yeah they didn't matter.









						54 shot, 12 fatally, over Chicago weekend
					

Fifty-four people people were shot, 12 of them fatally, this weekend in Chicago.




					www.fox32chicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 17, 2020)

50 people shot and 15 killed in the last few days in Baltimore. Not a single one shot by a Cop. Imagine that.








						50 shot, 15 killed in deadly Baltimore week
					

Since last Sunday, 50 people were shot in the city of Baltimore, Md., CBS 13 Baltimore reported Monday. Among those shot in Baltimore over the last week,




					americanmilitarynews.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 18, 2020)

Chicago is having a record year for Black deaths that don't matter. Already set the record with 3 months remaining in 2020. How bad does it have to get before Lori Lightfoot gets the boot?









						Chicago homicides and shootings surge amid coronavirus pandemic
					

With more than three months remaining in 2020, a year plagued with the deadly coronavirus pandemic, the number of homicides in Chicago and surrounding Cook County have already eclipsed the death count from last year.




					www.nydailynews.com


----------



## BS Filter (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 21, 2020)

New Jersey killings, only two that didn't matter this time. 








						2 killed, 6 seriously injured in New Jersey shooting near Rutgers University campus
					

The shooting, which took place in New Brunswick near the Rutgers University campus, has no affiliation with the school or its students, police said.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 23, 2020)

Another busy weekend of Blacks that don't matter killing each other.








						Weekend Gun Violence: At Least 45 People Shot, 9 Killed In Chicago This Weekend
					

At least 39 people had been shot in Chicago this weekend as of late Sunday evening, and six of them had been killed.




					chicago.cbslocal.com


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 23, 2020)

making a statement!


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 28, 2020)

Another weekend of acceptable losses in the Black community. 








						Chicago weekend violence leaves 51 people wounded in shootings, 9 dead, police say
					

Nine people were murdered in Chicago over the weekend and more than 50 people were injured in shootings, police said.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 28, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Another weekend of acceptable losses in the Black community.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well let's actually look at the link you posted about violence in Chicago.

*_One man was killed and another wounded Sunday evening in a shooting in Englewood on the South Side. The men, 54 and 66, were outside about 6:45 p.m. near a vehicle in the 6100 block of South Bishop Avenue when someone fired shots, striking the older man in the head and the younger man in the leg, Chicago police said that both men were taken to the University of Chicago Medical Center, where the 66-year-old man was pronounced dead, police said. The 54-year-old was listed in good condition.""_*

*They don't name who was killed. They have not arrested anyone or charged anyone for this crime. Nor do they have any leads*

"_Earlier in the evening, a 20-year-old man died after being dropped off at St. Bernard Hospital in Englewood with a gunshot wound to his head. The man, 20, was dropped off about 5 p.m. at the hospital, 326 W. 64th St., Chicago police said. He was pronounced dead on arrival. Details about the shooting were not immediately known._"

*They don't name who was killed. They have not arrested anyone or charged anyone for this crime. Nor do they have any leads*

"_In addition to the shooting deaths, a woman in her 20s with stab wounds was pulled from the North Branch of the Chicago River early Sunday_"

*They don't name who was killed. They have not arrested anyone or charged anyone for this crime. Nor do they have any leads*

"_Saturday evening, a 15-year-old boy was fatally shot in West Pullman on the Far South Side. The boy was shot in the head about 9:20 p.m. in the 11600 block of South Prairie Avenue, police said. Omar Alvarado was taken to Christ Medical Center in Oak Lawn, where he later died, officials said. He lived in suburban Harvey"_

*They don't name who was killed. They have not arrested anyone or charged anyone for this crime. Nor do they have any leads*

"_A 17-year-old boy was shot dead by two gunmen about 11:30 a.m. Saturday on the West Side. Avion Aldridge was in an alley in the 200 block of North Leamington Avenue when two gunmen opened fire, authorities said. He suffered a gunshot wound to his chest and died at the scene, Chicago police and the Cook County medical examiner's office said. The suspects left in a light-colored vehicle_"

*They don't name who was killed. They have not arrested anyone or charged anyone for this crime. Nor do they have any leads*

"_Hours earlier, a 20-year-old man was found fatally shot nearby in the 200 block of North Latrobe Avenue in the Austin neighborhood. Richard Soward was found with unresponsive with multiple gunshot wounds shortly before 5 a.m. in the 200 block of North Latrobe Avenue, officials said. He died at the scene"_

*They don't name who was killed. They have not arrested anyone or charged anyone for this crime. Nor do they have any leads*

"_Minutes earlier, a 42-year-old man was shot during a backyard gathering in Grand Crossing on the South Side. Rayalecio Purman was in the 7000 block of South Harper Avenue about 4:10 a.m. when someone walked up to him and shot him in the back, officials said. He was rushed to University of Chicago Hospital where he died, police said. Purman lived in Englewood_"

*This time they actually name someone......... but we are meant to believe that someone just walked up to Rayalecio Purman and shot in the back ? What for ? Why ? But once again they have not arrested anyone or charged anyone for this crime. Nor do they have any leads*

_"In addition to the Saturday gun violence, a 5-year-old girl was stabbed to death Saturday morning in East Garfield Park, according to police, who arrested a potential suspect"._

*They don't name who was killed. They have not arrested anyone or charged anyone for this crime. Nor do they have any leads*

_"The first fatal shooting of the weekend left a 19-year-old man dead Friday night on the South Side. Cornelius Pulthus Jr. was walking in an alley with two other people in the Burnside neighborhood when someone opened fire and struck him in the chest and back, officials said. The shooting happened about 10 p.m. in the 9400 block of South Vernon Avenue, police said."_

*Again they give a (Cornelius Pulthus J) but again we are meant to believe that someone just walked up to him and shot in the back and once again they have not arrested anyone or charged anyone for this crime. Nor do they have any leads*

"_Five other teenagers have been wounded in citywide shootings so far over the weekend, in addition to the two who were fatally shot. A 15-year-old boy who was shot in South Shore was the weekend's latest teen victim."_

*They don't name who was killed. They have not arrested anyone or charged anyone for this crime. Nor do they have any leads*

"Earlier in the afternoon, two 14-year-old boys were shot in West Pullman. Someone in a dark vehicle fired shots at the teens about 3:45 p.m. as they walked in the first block of East 123rd Street, Chicago police said. One boy was struck in the thigh, while the other was struck in the arm. Both were taken to Comer Children's Hospital, where they were stabilized"

*They don't name who was killed. They have not arrested anyone or charged anyone for this crime. Nor do they have any leads*

"_A 17-year-old boy was critically wounded in a drive-by Sunday morning in Englewood on the South Side. About 2:10 a.m., he was standing in an alley in the 1300 block of West 64th Street when someone inside a passing silver-colored sedan fired shots at him, Chicago police said_"

*They don't name who was killed. They have not arrested anyone or charged anyone for this crime. Nor do they have any leads*

"_On Saturday, another 17-year-old boy was among two people who were shot in Bridgeport on the South Side. A male suspect fired shots about 9:05 p.m. in the 3200 block of South Morgan Street, Chicago police said_"

*They don't name who was killed. They have not arrested anyone or charged anyone for this crime. Nor do they have any leads*

Now this is your link I got this from. This is not my link. This your link. So when you look at this it can only be one of two things either

1. The Chicago PD is the most incompetent, inept, in-equipped and dumbest police force on the planet
2. The Chicago PD is lying about who is actually doing the killing, lying about if the killings are actually happening and covering up for people who are actually doing the killings

Now it has to be 1 or 2.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 28, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Another weekend of acceptable losses in the Black community.
> ...


All those Black people are not shooting and killing each other? That is just made up, really? And there are never leads because of the "no snitching" code of the Black inner city, but you know that.


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 28, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> All those Black people are not shooting and killing each other? That is just made up, really?.


I'm not saying anything. I'm asking a question and that is why in most of the cases you posted they did not name the killer and why in EVERY CASE you posted they have not arrested anyone or charged anyone and they have no leads.

And that's not strange to you at all ?

Even though city taxes pay for camera’s on every block but when these shooting takes place no one is in custody, nor do they have leads ?

I've spent time in Chicago.

I've been to Rogers Park, North Side. Roscoe Village, Northwest Side. Portage Park (Portage Park, Six Corners), Central, Near North, and Near South Side.

And let me tell you something. There are no places you can walk or go without being on tape. None. It's probably the most heavily surveillanced city in the world.



MarathonMike said:


> And there are never leads because of the "no snitching" code of the Black inner city, but you know that


*BULLSHIT*

No snitch code goes out the window when children are being killed. You saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of 9 year Tyshawn Lee ?

*Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. *

Because no one standing for the killing of kids.

There is no way possible for all that killing to go on without some dirty cops being involved.

Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can can they afford these guns?  The guns they have can’t even be barely legally, not only that, there are hardly any gun shops in Chicago.

Look at the so called shooting at a funeral in Chicago last month were 12 people were shot

Funerals are considered off limits when it comes to gang violence. The Chicago PD really needs to investigate this case thoroughly, because something is off. Farrakhan warned them that Trump was going to bring in Federal Troops id brothers didn't stop the killing

Cops in Chicago are some of the biggest thugs n that city. How many times have we heard about Black Op sites n straight up criminal behavior of the CPD ?


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 28, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > All those Black people are not shooting and killing each other? That is just made up, really?.
> ...


We have great video of the shooter who tried to assassinate the two cops sitting in their car? Has he been arrested yet? That video is all over the country, he is being protected by the no snitch rule. And yes, in those cases when a very young child is killed, people will actually cooperate with police but that is the exception.


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 28, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> We have great video of the shooter who tried to assassinate the two cops sitting in their car? Has he been arrested yet? That video is all over the country, he is being protected by the no snitch rule.


You mean this video of the shooting in LA Compton a couple of weeks bk ?


*There are no leprechauns in the hood. *

It looks Hollywood, fake. After all  why didn't the person down the street run after the shooting. You see someone blast two cops in the face and that guy runs towards you but you just carry on walking like its nothing ?

Happen. Not. Gonna.

I believe the shooting was a failed murder/suicide or a cop-on-cop hit that they are trying to cover with a "shot in Compton" narrative.

I’m wondering why this is the only grainy video the cops have. Why is the clarity better when it shows the cops inured ?? 







From what i know there is cameras everywhere especially at the Willowbrook intersection he ran towards grainy when it’s the shooter but clear when it’s the cops injuries ?



MarathonMike said:


> And yes, in those cases when a very young child is killed, people will actually cooperate with police but that is the exception.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 28, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > We have great video of the shooter who tried to assassinate the two cops sitting in their car? Has he been arrested yet? That video is all over the country, he is being protected by the no snitch rule.
> ...


If you keep blaming everyone else for the problems in the inner city hell scapes, nothing will ever change for the better. Americans should not have to live like that. I don't care what color they are, that sort of brutal daily violence should not exist. Everyone is for Police reform, but how about inner city reform? Why don't you care about that?


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 29, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> If you keep blaming everyone else for the problems in the inner city hell scapes, nothing will ever change for the better. Americans should not have to live like that. I don't care what color they are, that sort of brutal daily violence should not exist. Everyone is for Police reform, but how about inner city reform? Why don't you care about that?


Inner city reform ? That reform is going to come from your people (White people). Black people don't control the inner cities. We don't decide if the roads are maintained in the inner city. We don't decide what houses are built in the inner cities. We don't decide the infrastructure in the cities. We don't decide funding of schools. We don't decide the amount of drugs in the inner city. 

Malcolm X said it best


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 30, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > We have great video of the shooter who tried to assassinate the two cops sitting in their car? Has he been arrested yet? That video is all over the country, he is being protected by the no snitch rule.
> ...


Looks like they caught the midget assassin, Deonte Murray a gang member yet another product of the Fatherless, lawless Inner Cities.


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 30, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...













Meanwhile the usual white supremacist stitch up. White people love doing stuff like this.


----------



## miketx (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## ChemEngineer (Oct 1, 2020)

Jilani Platt was pregnant when she was murdered by Zydderious Platt.
Here is your challenge, should you wish to rise, or sink, to it.
What is the race of Zydderious?

What is the race of Deonte Murray?

What is the race of Jayvon Hatchett?

What is the race of Kimonie Bryant?

What is the race of Ty Sheem Ha Sheem Walters III?

What is the race of Lemaricus Davidson?

What is the race of Dangelo Dorsey?

What is the race of DeMarquise  Elkins?

What is the race of Letalvis Calvin Boyd?

Please add to this list of *creative* first names given in lieu of a decent family upbringing, since each of the above named individuals has either been convicted of or is awaiting trial for murder of a white person, except for  Zydderious.


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 1, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Hey look over there! Some White people kill people! So that means there's no problem in the Inner Cities with Fatherless\dysfunctional homes and Blacks killing Blacks on an hourly basis. 
Got it


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 1, 2020)

Black teenager murders a man over a "cutting in line" dispute. There's some good parenting, eh?




__





						Teen wanted in fatal shooting near popular haunted house
					

Authorities searched for a teenager Thursday who is accused of killing a man after a dispute over the line at a popular haunted house in southeastern Michigan.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## ChemEngineer (Oct 2, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Black teenager murders a man over a "cutting in line" dispute. There's some good parenting, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Newspapers no longer tell you the race of murderers.  Have you noticed?
Guess the race of this 17-year-old.  It's not a tough call.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Oct 2, 2020)

Hello. Sharing her PAIN, the late Social Activist & Integrationist Ms. Sandra Bland passionately pleads w/ America's Intra-Racial Discrimination & HATE practicing ProBlack community to END TERRORISM & #THUGLIFE Child Abuse! 

*Sandra Bland, Let's Go To WAR:*


I would like to share scientific medical research that health professionals state is the source or infancy for mental health issues experienced by *many* American and foreign born citizens...

Early Brain Child Development (EBCD) Scientist Dr. Bruce D. Perry, MD, PhD educates a billionaire Childhood Trauma survivor about an easily preventable medical condition affecting children, teens & ADULTS  emotional well-being, as well as physical HEALTH:


Dr. Bruce D. Perry: Social And Emotional Development In Early Childhood:


'*SOULutions*' oriented Child Abuse Awareness, Prevention, Education Advocate California Surgeon General Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, MPH, FAAP, explains the effects of Childhood Trauma, Child Neglect & Maltreatment:


Dr. Harris offers REAL solutions for PREVENTING Violence & HATE:


Forensic psychiatrist Dr. Park Dietz, MD, PhD, chats with homicidal, suicidal minded 'Mafia hitman' Richard "The Iceman" Kuklinski, explaining why he matured into a paranoid, HATEful teen & adult citizen lacking empathy, compassion & respect for EVERYONE, including his children:

Mafia Iceman Killer Abused Traumatized American Child

THUGLIFE = "The *HATE* U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYBODY*" ~Tupac Shakur, Childhood Trauma (ACEs) Victim

*ProBlack/BLM community pathology*:









						ProBlack Community Pathology Explained In 60 Seconds by Mr. David Carroll
					

#MentalHealth




					youtu.be
				




Tagged:
Prevent_Childhood_Trauma
Mental_Health
End_Hate
☮️♥️


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 3, 2020)

The Chicago Black on Black shooting gallery claims three more Friday afternoon.









						3 dead, 11 wounded in Chicago shootings since Friday afternoon, police say
					

Three people were fatally wounded, and at least 11 others were injured in shootings since Friday afternoon, Chicago police said. The first fatal shooting happened shortly before 4 p.m. in the 4000 block of West Madison Street in the West Garfield Park neighborhood. Police said an unidentified...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 7, 2020)

Two more shot dead in Oakland, one teenager. 
If only they were killed by Cops, but alas just another Black on Black shooting. 









						Teen, man killed in East Oakland shootings
					

A 17-year-old boy and a man were killed in two East Oakland shootings Monday night.




					www.mercurynews.com


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 8, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Show me the "ALL" word in BLM.  Or back-off. The BLM Phrase is FINE..  The movement that hijacked it and trademarked it -- is NOT "fine people".. To them Black Lives Murdered by Police" is what they mean.. BLMP...  all of the NINE "unarmed" blacks killed last year by cops.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 8, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Two more shot dead in Oakland, one teenager.
> If only they were killed by Cops, but alas just another Black on Black shooting.
> 
> 
> ...



Keep it up.. Need names and faces..  We'll buy a new server if we have to..


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 8, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Two more shot dead in Oakland, one teenager.
> ...


Will do !


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 8, 2020)

Busy Wednesday in Chicago, 14 people shot, one 18 year old and one 30 year old man that didn't matter were killed.








						14 shot, 2 fatally, Wednesday in Chicago
					

The most recent fatal shooting left an 18-year-old man dead in the 3700 block of East 104th Street in the East Side neighborhood.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 8, 2020)

21 year old Nyair Nixon shot and killed in a Bridgeport nightclub. At least the hundreds of people that attended his funeral thought his life mattered.









						Hundreds attend funeral for Bridgeport shooting victim Nyair Nixon
					

Hundreds of people — many wearing white facemasks with blue lettering depicting a...




					www.ctpost.com


----------



## Redcurtain (Oct 8, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> For all those lost souls who have died senselessly during inner city violence. I will be posting one a day in remembrance. Feel free to add your own. I'll start it with this young girl killed while she was getting ready for school. Her life mattered too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## ChemEngineer (Oct 9, 2020)

White Lives Don't Matter

Jacqueline Gardener, 24, was robbed of $77 in tip money as a waitress and then shot in the back with a 12 gauge shotgun by three black thugs in 2012.   All three are still out on bail today.  White lives don't mean shit to the Left.  All that matters is their virtue posturing, based on lies and promoting crime and dysfunctional families.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Oct 9, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


>



News item after news item makes no mention of the fact that this white girl was choked to death and then thrown into a dumpster by two black thugs, Justin and Dante Robinson, 15 and 17 years old.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 9, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



In a way, those 2 blacks kids ARE the victims that the schools taught them are..


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 9, 2020)

This Teen-age girl was shot and killed on a playground while a "Stop The Violence" demonstration was going on.









						Teenager shot and killed on Norfolk playground; suspect in custody
					

Police said they picked someone who may have been responsible for a deadly shooting at the Pollard Street Playground in Lindenwood.




					www.13newsnow.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 11, 2020)

Recent high school grad Jalani Press was shot and killed by a gang in an Atlanta parking garage. 









						Teenager shot and killed in Midtown Atlanta, police investigate
					

Atlanta police are investigating after a teenager was shot and killed in Midtown on Saturday.




					www.fox5atlanta.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 15, 2020)

It's hump day in Chicago. 10 people shot, 1 man in the head, killed while driving his car. Meh none of them mattered, moving on.....








						10 shot, 1 fatally, Wednesday in Chicago
					

A 45-year-old man was killed in the 5700 block of South Ada Street in West Englewood.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## gipper (Oct 15, 2020)

Redcurtain said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > For all those lost souls who have died senselessly during inner city violence. I will be posting one a day in remembrance. Feel free to add your own. I'll start it with this young girl killed while she was getting ready for school. Her life mattered too.
> ...


Great column by Steve Sailer. The jump in shootings and homicides can be attributed to the corporate media fanning the flames during the Summer of George, but no one dares say it...blacks behaving badly.

*Slaughter in the Cities*
_Steve Sailer 



October 14, 2020
In 2019, among murders in which perpetrators were charged and the race of victims recorded, in 84 percent of murders both offender and victim were members of the same racial group, as broadly defined by the FBI using only three categories: blacks, whites (including 93 percent of Hispanics), and Others (Asians, American Indians, Pacific Islanders, etc.).

Of those 16 percent of all murders that were interracial, blacks were the offenders in 62 percent as measured by the FBI.

That’s a large percentage for a group only slightly more than one-eighth of the population. But then again, blacks also comprised 49 percent of intraracial murder offenders. The chief American crime problem is less that blacks kill a lot of nonblacks in particular than that blacks kill a lot of human beings in general.

But while murder victims, mostly black, pay the highest price for the high rate of black murderousness, and black bystanders pay substantial prices for having to live around the homicidal, we all pay indirect costs: such as having “bad” neighborhoods and expensive “good” neighborhoods, a costly criminal justice system, periodic orgies of white guilt, riots, the moral rot caused by the need to not tell the truth about black murders, and so forth.

Obviously, the best solution would be for blacks to behave better, but not even Donald Trump dares call for that win-win solution. (In his better moments, Barack Obama would occasionally orate vaguely in that general direction, but in the crisis of 2014–2016 he couldn’t stop himself from rashly stoking the black rage that got so many policemen shot in Dallas.)

*It remains extremely reckless for American elites to lecture blacks on how they ought to be even angrier than they already are. In 2019, blacks were 8.2 timesmore likely per capita to be murder offenders than were nonblacks (which, remarkably, is even worse than the male vs. female murder gap of 7.6 times).*_

Slaughter in the Cities - Taki's Magazine


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 15, 2020)

3 year old Daquane killed in his home in a gang drive by shooting. If only he had been killed by a cop, he would have mattered. Oh well moving on...









						3-year-old killed at Florida home in gang-related drive-by shooting: sheriff
					

A 3-year-old Florida boy was killed inside his home during a drive-by shooting that was an act of gang retaliation, sheriff officials and distraught relatives said. The boy, Daquane James Felix Jr.…




					nypost.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 15, 2020)

17 year old, oldest of 5 kids, shot and killed. Seems like he was a nice kid he might have had a good life. Ah well, it doesn't matter.









						'The Tragedy Of Losing A Child Is Unexplainable'; Teen Fatally Shot In North Minneapolis Identified As Wanya Corey
					

Relatives have identified the teenager who died following a weekend shooting in north Minneapolis as 17-year-old Wanya Corey.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 16, 2020)

9 year old Janari will not see age 10. Killed by random gunfire in Chicago.









						Cabrini Green shooting: Boy, 9, killed on Near North Side ID'd, medical examiner says
					

Chicago police said a 9-year-old boy was shot and killed in the city's Near North Side neighborhood Friday night.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 19, 2020)

8 year old Dajore Wilson shot and killed sitting a car. 3 other adults critically injured.









						Police: 8-Year-Old Girl Dead, 2 Adults Injured In Canaryville Shooting
					

An 8-year-old girl is dead and two others were wounded in a shooting in Canaryville late Monday.




					chicago.cbslocal.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 19, 2020)

This adorable 2 year old shot dead. Honest to God, this has to stop.









						2-year-old shot, killed in violent crime spree
					

Emergency crews responded to a reported shooting Thursday night (Oct. 15) on West Upland Avenue.




					www.fox8live.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 20, 2020)

A Man killed, child injured at a Black youth football game. 








						Shooting at Florida youth football game leaves man dead, child wounded
					

Chilling video captures the moment players and parents were sent scrambling when gunfire broke out at a Florida youth football game. Police said the shooting left a 27-year-old man dead and his 7-y…




					nypost.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 22, 2020)

One year old Tyron should have known better. Not paying attention in the backseat of a car, shot to death. Ah well we know how it is. He didn't matter.









						Kansas City police ID 1-year-old killed in triple shooting
					

Kansas City police have identified a child killed in a triple shooting there as a 1-year-old boy, making him the city's youngest homicide victim this year




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 28, 2020)

Children under 10 are being murdered in Chicago at triple the rate of 2019. I guess Democrat leaders think of this as extended Planned Parenthood. 








						Number of Chicago shooting victims under 10 years old triples from last year
					

Chicago saw a dramatic rise in gun violence with regard to children in 2020, as statistics showed the number of shooting victims under the age of 10 has tripled since last year.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 3, 2020)

Only 6 killed and 18 wounded last weekend in Chicago gun violence. They must be resting up for post election festivities. 








						Chicago Weekend Violence: At Least 6 Killed, 18 Wounded So Far In Weekend Shootings
					

The victims include a 3-year-old girl who was shot in the wrist Saturday afternoon on the South Side.




					chicago.cbslocal.com


----------



## AveryJarhman (Nov 3, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Children under 10 are being murdered in Chicago at triple the rate of 2019. I guess Democrat leaders think of this as extended Planned Parenthood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









THUGLIFE = "The HATE U Give Little Infants Fvvks Everybody" ~Tupac Shakur - 'Childhood Trauma' (ACEs) Victim

According to medical Science, seems Tupac was 100% correct!

Child Development Scientist, MD, PhD spills the beans about Childhood Trauma (ACEs) and ADULT MENTAL HEALTH:


California Surgeon General, MD, MPH, FAAP, addresses Childhood Trauma, Child Neglect & Child Maltreatment and MENTAL HEALTH:


What I'd like to know...

Why is virtually no one asking who is raising perfectly healthy newborns maturing into apparent depressed, angry, violent, suicidal homicidal minded teen and adult citizens largely lacking empathy, compassion and respect for their peaceful neighbors?

Why is virtually no one recognizing the fact that American kids and teens of African descent are suffering our Nation's highest reported rates of potential life scarring Child Neglect, Abuse And Maltreatment?

Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates by Jazelle Hunt - BlackVoiceNews

When are reasonably well adjusted citizens going to recognize there is a huge difference in VALUES embraced by independent or conservative Americans of African descent, and citizens populating our Nation's large, divisive Intra-Racial Discrimination practicing ProBlack/BLM community?

The same Female Dominated, Child Neglecting, NO SNITCHING, Segregation Minded Pro Black community choosing to bully, harass, INTIMIDATE, threaten and denigrate as C°°ns, Traitors or Sellouts, successful citizens like Dr. Ben Carson, Justice Clarence Thomas & attorney Larry Elder?

The same ProBlack/BLM community the Democratic Party depends upon for its survival!!!

ProBlack/BLM Modus Operandi:

ProBlack/BLM community pathology:

ProBlack/BLM Insanity:

Tagged:
Mental_Health
Responsible_Parenting
Maternal_Responsibility
EndIntraRacialDiscrimination

Peace ♥️


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 9, 2020)

Another Black kid murdered that Black Lives Matter won't give a shit about. No cop, no problem.









						12-year-old victim identified in deadly North Memphis shooting
					

MEMPHIS, Tenn. — A youth football coach says the juvenile victim of a deadly drive-by shooting in North Memphis was a member of his team. Ta’shun Hardrick, 12, died at Le Bonheur Children&#82…




					wreg.com


----------



## AveryJarhman (Nov 9, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Another Black kid murdered that Black Lives Matter won't give a shit about. No cop, no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coach Kevin Jones described the area where 12-year-old Ta’shun Hardrick was killed as a rough neighborhood.

“The streets show no love. They show no love at all,” he said.

Hello. With more than 70% of African-American children and teens being raised, nurtured and socialized by single mothers who oftentimes are viewed as Queens in America's Female Dominated, Child Neglecting, NO SNITCHING, Segregation Minded "black community" ...

...WHY is there no love in "the streets?!"

Sadly, according to Child Neglect, Abuse & Maltreatment victim Tupac Shakur, for decades, LOVE HAS BEEN REPLACED WITH HATE! 



Early Brain Child Development SCIENTIST, Dr. Bruce D. Perry MD, PhD, spills the beans to Childhood Trauma (ACEs) victim Oprah Winfrey about how Childhood Trauma affects ADULT MENTAL HEALTH:


*Rest in Peace, Ta’shun Hardrick







*

Tagged:
Mental Health
Mental Illness
Parenting
Single Parenting
Maternal Responsibility
Childhood Depression
Teen Depression
Teen Violence
Gun Violence
Community Violence
Community Fear
Solutions

☮️♥️


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 9, 2020)

AveryJarhman said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Another Black kid murdered that Black Lives Matter won't give a shit about. No cop, no problem.
> ...


You are right, keep posting this information. Early childhood trauma manifests itself in very bad ways later in life. In the case of inner cities, it often happens within a few years. This thread is a very small sample size of the problem.


----------



## jackflash (Nov 10, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> For all those lost souls who have died senselessly during inner city violence. I will be posting one a day in remembrance. Feel free to add your own. I'll start it with this young girl killed while she was getting ready for school. Her life mattered too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a cute lil kid. Yup, another beuatiful American taken out senselessly. She may have grown up to become an adult that ended up helping cure blindness, in children no less. You never know especially when they're taken out so young. What a crying shame.


----------



## jackflash (Nov 10, 2020)

AveryJarhman said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Another Black kid murdered that Black Lives Matter won't give a shit about. No cop, no problem.
> ...


I REALLY like that avatar of yours! Kill hate by seeding love!


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 11, 2020)

Don't know how I missed this one, but wow. 104 shootings, 15 murders over Father's Day weekend. Sad irony at work there.









						104 shot, 15 fatally, over Father’s Day weekend in Chicago
					

Five children were among the 15 people killed, including a 3-year-old boy and 13-year-old girl killed in separate shootings in Austin on Saturday.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## AveryJarhman (Nov 12, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Don't know how I missed this one, but wow. 104 shootings, 15 murders over Father's Day weekend. Sad irony at work there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Sadly, I have no doubts the sensible woman in this Bitchute video identifies...

...specifically who is responsible for raising and socializing perfectly healthy newborns maturing into apparent angry, emotionally or mentally ill teen and adult citizens engaging in people and community harming suic!dal, homicidal anti-social behaviors. 

Black Children Have Highest Abuse Rates by Jazelle Hunt - BlackVoiceNews

'*ProBlack' Women Are Destroying *Themselves & Black Men:









						'PRO BLACK' Women Are Destroying Themselves, Black Men & Communities
					

Succinctly, veteran #MentalHealth & social commentator Mr. David Carroll explains America's large HATEFUL, #AntiAmerican, #RacialDiscrimination practicing, #Segregation-minded #ProBlack community:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZDidIREHNQ/  P…




					www.bitchute.com
				




ProBlack/BLM pathology:


ProBlack/BLM Logic Fvvkery White Supremacy:


Early Brain Child Development SCIENTIST, Dr. Bruce D. Perry MD, PhD, spills the beans to Childhood Trauma (ACEs) victim Oprah Winfrey about how Childhood Trauma affects ADULT MENTAL HEALTH:


Cali Surgeon General Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, MPH, FAAP, explains Childhood Trauma, Neglect, Maltreatment and ADULT MENTAL HEALTH:


☮️♥️


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 13, 2020)

16 year old Jaheem Atkins killed in Baltimore.



			16-year-old killed, 12-year-old injured in SW Baltimore shooting


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 18, 2020)

Ho hum,  a 5 year old shot in the head while he was sitting on his couch. When will these Black kids learn not to be so careless?









						Chicago police: 5-year-old shot in head in drive-by shooting
					

CHICAGO (AP) — Police say a 5-year-old Chicago boy has been hospitalized in critical condition after he was shot in the head in a drive-by shooting as he sat on a couch playing on an iPad. Chicago police say the shooting in the South Side neighborhood of Roseland happened at about 7:30 p.m...




					wvva.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 20, 2020)

Beautiful 18 year old girl shot and killed, her boyfriend paralyzed in a drive by shooting. 


			‘She Was Everybody’s Friend’: 18-Year-Old Woman Shot, Killed Sunday Identified As Nayely Paz; Suspect Wanted


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 23, 2020)

Over 50 shot, 6 killed in Chicago last weekend. They better have been social distancing or Mayor Lightfoot is going to be mad.









						52 shot, 6 fatally in Chicago this weekend
					

The latest fatal attack left one man dead and three other people wounded early Sunday in Pullman on the South Side.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 25, 2020)

The daily insanity continues. 12 year old Sadeek shot and killed answering his door.









						12-year-old boy fatally shot after answering knock at his Philadelphia front door
					

The child, identified as Sadeek Clark-Harrison, was pronounced dead at the scene




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 28, 2020)

Daytona Beach, Thanksgiving Day child killed infant wounded by this guy. Any guesses what his childhood was like?









						Suspect identified after child killed, infant wounded in Daytona Beach shooting, officials say - NewsBreak
					

DAYTONA BEACH, Fla. — A child was shot and killed and an infant was wounded in Daytona Beach, WESH 2 News learned Thursday morning. The suspect was identified as Terrance Young, of the Miami area, according to...




					www.newsbreak.com


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 30, 2020)

Busy Thanksgiving Day in Chicago. 42 shot, 11 killed so much for Holiday ceasefire.









						At Least 42 Shot, 11 Killed In Thanksgiving Holiday Weekend Violence
					

At least 42 people were shot this Thanksgiving holiday weekend between Wednesday night and Monday morning; 11 of them were killed.




					chicago.cbslocal.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 3, 2020)

A beautiful 15 month old boy, Carmello Duncan shot to death in Washington DC yesterday.









						CBS Baltimore - Breaking News, Sports, Weather & Community Journalism
					

Latest breaking news from CBS Baltimore.




					baltimore.cbslocal.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 5, 2020)

End of the line for 14 year old Reginald, shot to death near his home.








						Police identify 14-year-old shot to death outside his home Friday - NewsBreak
					

BATON ROUGE - A teen is dead after a reported shooting in Baton Rouge Friday afternoon. The gunfire was...




					www.newsbreak.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 8, 2020)

5 year old Jada was shot in the face and later died in the hospital.  








						Child suffers fatal gunshot wound to the face in Lithonia, suspect arrested
					

A local man is now behind bars following a shooting that killed a child Friday afternoon in DeKalb County.




					www.cbs46.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 9, 2020)

Oakland Police dealing with their 107th murder victim this year. Nearly all of them unsolved with that "no snitching" rule that Black people abide by.








						San Francisco Woman Dies In Saturday Night Oakland Shooting
					

A 25-year-old San Francisco woman was killed Saturday night in an East Oakland shooting, the latest victim of city's surge in deadly crime, authorities said.




					sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 13, 2020)

15 year old Keshawn Gainer shot and killed. No known motive, no leads, no snitching.









						Teen shooting victim identified, child sex suspect arrested
					

Two deadly shootings in Athens in just over a week




					www.wsbradio.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 16, 2020)

Chicago shootings and killings ramped up again last weekend.









						39 shot, 5 fatally, in Chicago this weekend
					

In the latest fatal attack, a man was shot and killed in Austin on the West Side.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## Notaradical60 (Dec 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Wasn't BLM founded by three Marxists Patrisse Khan Cullors said they were "Trained Marxists" That would make them a Threat to democracy. and thusly their corrupt movement. They give a damn about ANY lives that don't agree with their Marxist Ideology.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 21, 2020)

Two Black teens carjack and murder a retired Fire Chief. Anyone want to bet that the teens are from Fatherless homes?









						Retired Chicago Fire Lt. Is Fatally Shot in Carjacking, and 2 Males, 15 and 18, Are Arrested
					

Retired Chicago Fire Department Lt. Dwain Williams leaves behind a wife and children — and a legacy of goodness and heroism




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 24, 2020)

Baltimore is keeping up their average of one killing a day.









						Shootings Leave 3 People, Including 2 Women, Dead, Two Others Injured Monday Night, Baltimore Police Say
					

Three people were killed and two people were injured in shootings in Baltimore Monday evening and Monday night, city police said.




					baltimore.cbslocal.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 28, 2020)

30 shot, 8 killed in Chicago Christmas week shootings. Can't someone do something about all those bad guns running loose in the Inner cities shooting everyone? It's the gun's fault right?









						Chicago weekend gun violence leaves 30 shot, 8 killed across city
					

There have been 30 people shot, 8 killed so far this weekend in Chicago.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 1, 2021)

Philly rings in the New Year with 10 shootings, 3 dead 7 wounded. B-B-B-ut Black Lives Matter!









						3 killed, 7 wounded in New Year's shootings across Philadelphia
					

The new year did not stop gun violence from raging across the city of Philadelphia as police report 10 shootings including three homicides happened in the early hours of 2021.




					www.fox29.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 4, 2021)

Baltimore is off and running on their Black-on-Black murder count for 2021.








						Baltimore Police: Three people dead after six shootings, one stabbing during violent holiday weekend
					

Baltimore Police are investigating three apparent homicides, including a fatal stabbing, and multiple shootings as the city has seen a wave of violence since the new year began.




					www.baltimoresun.com


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2021)

Why are white pwople here making threads about blacks when this is happening to whites? All lives matter don't they? Seems that white lives don't matter to people here. The thing that matters the most here is who can bitch the longest about blacks.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Two Black teens carjack and murder a retired Fire Chief. Anyone want to bet that the teens are from Fatherless homes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was Ted Bundy from a fatherless home?

Yes.




All lives matter? Or is that just a saying to try whining about black people being racists because they came up with a slogan. Cause I  believe Mr. Bundy killed other whites. But that wasn't  considered white on white crime.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2021)

Did Jared Laughnor come from a fatherless home?

Nope he had mommy and daddy at home. But that did not stop him from shooting 13 people and killing 6.





That was white on white crime, but he got excuses made forhim just like many other like him.
Do all lives really matter or do you just wantv to sit on your white ass talking racist bullshit about black people.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2021)

Did Dylan Roof come from a fatherless home?
His parents were divorced but he stayed with both of them on an alternate basis.

So whe have 3 different white mass killers with 3 different family situations. This means that the racist claim of a fatherless home causing crimes has no merit.

Barack Obama came from a home where the father was not present. He became President.





Concern yoursef with out of control white on white killings. For the last 50 years the average of white on white murder has been 80 percent. And all during this same 50 years raggedy white racist losers like meatheadmike have been running their mouths about blacks.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 4, 2021)

Just to recap 2020, Chicago AVERAGED over two murders a day. And none of them were in Lori Lightfoot's neighborhood. Imagine that.








						Chicago ends 2020 with 769 homicides as gun violence surges
					

The number of homicides and shootings in Chicago spiked dramatically in 2020, ending with more bloodshed than in all but one year in more than two decades, statistics released by police on Friday revealed.  The number of officers who were struck by bullets doubled from five in 2019 to 10 in 2020.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 6, 2021)

In Louisville, a woman and her child were shot in their car in broad daylight. The woman died, child is critical. Nobody saw nuthin.








						UPDATE | Woman dead, child critical after shooting on West Oak Street
					

The shooting happened about 1:15 p.m. on Saturday on West Oak Street.




					www.wdrb.com


----------



## IM2 (Jan 6, 2021)

Since Chicago is not the only city in America and Chicago is majority white, the racist claims made about Chicago are evidence of white cultural failure. I'll show why shortly.

But first let's debunk the racist lie this idiot bases his claim about Chicago on.









*Our fact-check sources:*

U.S. Department of Justice, Bureau of Justice Statistics, November 2011, Homicide Trends in the United States, 1980-2008
Federal Bureau of Investigations, Uniform Crime Reporting, Crime in the United States 2018, Expanded Homicide Data Table 6
National Library of Medicine, American Journal of Preventative Medicine, November 2016, Deaths Due to Use of Lethal Force by Law Enforcement
Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences, August 2019, Risk of being killed by police use of force in the United States by age, race–ethnicity, and sex


----------



## IM2 (Jan 6, 2021)

ALL RISE!

The Honorable IM2 will deliver tonight's lesson

Tonight's lesson is titled:

*HOW CONSERVATIVE WHITE SUBURBAN DONORS CONTROL CITY POLICY








How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy | Demos 



*






The White Donor Class and City Policy in Chicago | Scholars Strategy Network 












The Emerging Wealthy White Male Donor Class: A Chicago Case Study - The American Prospect 








Rich, White Political Donors Have Been A Disaster For Chicago - The Chicagoist


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 7, 2021)

IM2 said:


> ALL RISE!
> 
> The Honorable IM2 will deliver tonight's lesson
> 
> ...


The laughable IM2 has delivered another riveting cut and paste. It is the same cut and paste he uses over and over because he must cling to his fantasy that Black on Black crime is "similar" to White on White crime. That makes all the Fatherless black kids, the violence, the drug crime, and the daily Black on Black murders just go away. Poof. See how easy that is?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 9, 2021)

These poor folks are marching by themselves because no one else cares.








						New York City’s Shooting Surge Hit Black and Hispanic Communities Hardest
					

City officials say the Covid-19 pandemic is partly responsible for the increase in gun violence, the most the city has seen in years.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 17, 2021)

Dante Barksdale, a truly great man working for 10 years to end inner city violence and death in Baltimore, is murdered.








						'Dante's work saved lives': Baltimore mourns Safe Streets member killed in shooting
					

A man killed in a shooting Sunday is being remembered for his dedication to fighting gun violence in Baltimore.




					www.wbaltv.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 21, 2021)

New York shootings and killings continue to surge. 









						NYC shootings continue sky-rocketing surge in 2021
					

The early violence does not bode well for 2021, considering the number of shootings and gun victims in 2020 matched the totals for the two prior years combined.




					nypost.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 27, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> A beautiful 15 month old boy, Carmello Duncan shot to death in Washington DC yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tucker Carlson ran a piece on this little guy who was shot to death in his car seat in Washington DC last month. Weird that old white guys seem to be the only ones who care, isn't it?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 29, 2021)

St. Louis- A young father and his 7 yr old daughter "happy mo" were shot and killed while sitting in their car. No witnesses of course.









						'Happy' Mo. Girl, 7, and Her Dad Are Fatally Shot While Sitting in Parked Car
					

Someone approached the car and shot Dmyah and Darrion Fleming around 8 p.m. Sunday




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Taz (Jan 29, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> For all those lost souls who have died senselessly during inner city violence. I will be posting one a day in remembrance. Feel free to add your own. I'll start it with this young girl killed while she was getting ready for school. Her life mattered too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black deaths only matter when they are killed by a White person, otherwise, nobody gives a crap. The White shooter gives their death meaning.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 31, 2021)

Little boy undergoes second surgery for gunshot wound to the head. Black community putting pressure on Governor to get off his fat ass and do something. Good for them.









						Roseland shooting: Boy, 5, shot in head shows signs of improvement, undergoes 2nd surgery
					

Chicago police said a 5-year-old boy was struck and critically injured by a bullet last month in the city's Roseland neighborhood.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 2, 2021)

Baltimore bus drivers are becoming targets of random violence. This is the third bus driver shot and killed in Baltimore in the last few months. 









						Baltimore transit driver fatally shot while sitting in van
					

Police responded to a reported shooting in northeast Baltimore shortly after 5:30 p.m. Friday and found 49 year-old man suffering from gunshot wounds to the body. He died a short time later at a local hospital.




					www.pennlive.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 5, 2021)

Chicago: 23 shot, 4 killed over the last weekend in January. The snow and cold weather kept the numbers lower than usual.









						Chicago weekend gun violence leaves 23 shot, 4 dead across the city
					

There have been 23 people shot, four killed this weekend in Chicago.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 15, 2021)

Gangs and drugs, sure to get worse.









						BREAKING: 3 Men Killed in Baltimore Overnight Within 1 Hour
					

BALTIMORE (WBFF) - Police are investigating after 3 men were killed in Baltimore overnight within 1 hour.  At approximately 12:01 a. m. , Southern District patrol officers responded to the 100 block of Baltic Avenue for a report of a shooting. Upon officers' arrival, they located a 25-year-old...




					foxbaltimore.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 24, 2021)

Pretty slow weekend in Chicago, 18 shot, 2 dead. All random violence, nobody saw nuthin.









						18 Shot, 2 Fatally, in Chicago This Weekend
					

Two people were killed and 16 others wounded in shootings across Chicago this weekend.




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 6, 2021)

This 11 year old girl is brain dead after being shot in the face during a gunfight at a Chicago gas station. 









						Prayer vigil held for Chicago girl, 11, in 'very critical' condition after West Pullman gas station shooting
					

11-year-old Ny'Andrea remains in "very critical" condition with a bullet still lodged in the back of her neck, next to her spine.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 6, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Little boy undergoes second surgery for gunshot wound to the head. Black community putting pressure on Governor to get off his fat ass and do something. Good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MarathonMike said:


> Pretty slow weekend in Chicago, 18 shot, 2 dead. All random violence, nobody saw nuthin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MarathonMike said:


> This 11 year old girl is brain dead after being shot in the face during a gunfight at a Chicago gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because it was the white supremacists who shot her.

Click on your all links.

In every link there is never no arrests. It's always_ "Looking for the killer ?" "reward for the killer"_

Get the fk out my face

Chicago is the most heavily surveillanced city in the world. There are no places you can walk in Chicago or go without being on tape. None. I've been to Rogers Park, North Side. Roscoe Village, Northwest Side. Portage Park (Portage Park, Six Corners), Central, Near North, and Near South Side.

But you must believe these supposed black killers are criminal masterminds who can avoid detection ?

Questions ?

_"But .erm.....erm .....it's no snitch code......snitches get stitches............ that's what you blks say ...right ? "_

No snitch code goes out the window when children are being killed. You saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of 9 year Tyshawn Lee ?

*Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. *

Because no one standing for the killing of kids.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 6, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> That's because it was the white supremacists who shot her.


There are never any leads because no one wants to get in between gangs and drug violence. Keep up the denial Paul. It's worked so well for 50 years. It's always YABUT WHITE PEOPLE!!! Pathetic that an old white guy has to keep the spotlight on this carnage. Americans should not have to live like this. It's not a color issue it is a quality of life issue. Too bad you don't give a shit.


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 6, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> There are never any leads because no one wants to get in between gangs and drug violence. Keep up the denial Paul. It's worked so well for 50 years. It's always YABUT WHITE PEOPLE!!! Pathetic that an old white guy has to keep the spotlight on this carnage. Americans should not have to live like this. It's not a color issue it is a quality of life issue. Too bad you don't give a shit.


Bullshit. Total bullshit.

The vast majority of these shootings in Chicago are done by white people, not black.

White chicago police officers were sentenced for upto 30 murders.


Every one your links to chicago never has any leads or arrests. The white man who can locate a star millions of light years away but can't locate a murder in one the most heavily survellianced cities in the world.

_Yeah right_

Jon Burge had black sites all over Chicago where he tortured black people in false confessions. These dudes did hits and random acts of violence.

The vast majority of these shootings are being carried out via white supremacist & their cohorts/bootlicks and they dress themselves up to look blk

If Chicago is so bad... Why DOESN'T Trump simply REMOVE his hotel tower?   Answer: Because the actual land in Chicago is EXTREMELY valuable for "future" Real Estate...


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 7, 2021)

15 year old in Baltimore shot and killed. Gosh you'd think if White Supremacists were driving through the hood shooting Black kids, someone would say something. Weird. 









						BPD: 15-year-old boy shot Thursday in Baltimore dies
					

A 15-year-old boy who was shot Thursday night in northwest Baltimore has died, police said.




					www.wbaltv.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 11, 2021)

Jaileel Jones was shot and killed in Baltimore last week. He is the 5th child to be shot in Baltimore in a week. No one saw anything. Looks like all the folks are protecting the White Supremacists driving through their neighborhoods shooting their kids.










						Police ID 15-year-old killed in Northwest Baltimore shooting
					

BALTIMORE (WBFF) -On Saturday, a 15-year-old boy who was critically injured in a shooting on5100 Block of Chalgrove Avenue in Northwest Baltimore was pronounced dead at an area hospital. He was the fifth child shot in the city since last Saturday. Police say 15-year-old Jaileel Jones was shot on...




					foxbaltimore.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 16, 2021)

It's almost always about drugs or gangs. Funny how no one thinks of stopping the inflow of drugs *into *the inner cities which fuels the perpetual misery.









						Shooting in Owings Mills Leaves One Man Dead
					

Police have arrested Davon Curry in the shooting death of Dwayne Elliott on Christo Court in Owings Mills last month. He now faces first degree murder charges and is held without bail.



					www.baltimorecountymd.gov


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 21, 2021)

38 shot, 4 dead in a mostly peaceful weekend in Chicago. Hey it's all about getting used to it, I guess. 









						Chicago shootings: 38 shot, 4 fatally, in weekend violence across city
					

Four people were killed and at least 34 others hurt in shootings across Chicago over the weekend.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 24, 2021)

11 year old girl dies 3 weeks after getting shot


MarathonMike said:


> This 11 year old girl is brain dead after being shot in the face during a gunfight at a Chicago gas station.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update, 11 year old Nya died 3 weeks after being shot sitting in her car. Random gunfight at a gas station you know, the stuff that just happens all the time. No biggee. No leads of course.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 1, 2021)

Now we have Black kids killing black kids in Baltimore. Where are their parents? Rhetorical question.









						Baltimore teen charged in fatal shooting of 15-year-old boy
					

Baltimore police arrested a 14-year-old boy in connection with the fatal shooting of a 15-year-old boy last week.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 16, 2021)

Two groups of "men" had a gun fight on Easter Sunday at a park. A woman is dead. Several teenagers with serious injuries. Nobody saw nuthin. No suspects.








						32-year old woman killed, multiple teens and a child shot on Easter Sunday at Patton Park
					

Birmingham Police said Areyelle Yarbrough of Bessemer was found shot to death lying on the ground just outside the passenger door of her car.




					www.wbrc.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 21, 2021)

It is unconscionable to me that the *murder of these inner city kids is ignored* while the unfortunate demise of a drugged out criminal has the full attention of our government and media. This is a national disgrace.









						A Violent Trend: Increasing Numbers Of Children Killed By Gun Violence In Chicago
					

Jaslyn Adams is the third child killed by gun violence in Chicago so far this year -- the same number of gun related child homicides in all of 2019.




					chicago.cbslocal.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 25, 2021)

Looks like they caught the White Supremacist who murdered 7 year old jaslyn adams at a McDonald's. Hooray for justice!!!!!  Oh wait.....
never mind I guess he is a Black gang banger with a criminal record. Wow Whodathunk? 









						1 caught, more suspects wanted for fatal shooting of 7-year old Jaslyn Adams in McDonald's drive-thru
					

1 caught, more suspects wanted for fatal shooting of 7-year old Jaslyn Adams in McDonald's drive-thru




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 29, 2021)

Two Sanitation workers murdered doing their job in Baltimore. Dang White Supremacists!!!!! Oh wait.......









						Suspect arrested in the shooting of 2 DPW sanitation workers
					

BALTIMORE (WBFF) - Baltimore City Police announced the arrest of 32-year-old Pierre Foster, Jr. in connection with the shooting of two DPW workers on Friday, April 23, 2021. Foster was arrested without incident and is now at Central Booking. Foster was arrested on the night of April 27, 2021, in...




					foxbaltimore.com


----------



## MarathonMike (May 3, 2021)

The Dallas/Ft Worth area is seeing a rise in Black children being shot by family members. Multiple kids shot or killed. Where is Black Lives Matter? Where is Patrisse Cullors? I guess she would be hard to find since she now owns 5 houses.









						CBS DFW - Breaking Local News, Weather & I-Team Investigations
					

Latest breaking news from CBS11 KTVT-TV | KTXA-TV.




					dfw.cbslocal.com


----------



## MarathonMike (May 3, 2021)

Chicago is getting close to 200 murders for 2021. 45 shot 5 dead just last weekend. Defund the damn police already!!









						After violent weekend, Chicago closing in on 200 homicides just four months into the year
					

Five people were killed and at least 40 others were wounded in shootings across the city this weekend.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## MarathonMike (May 12, 2021)

26 shot, 5 deaths on Mother's Day weekend in Chicago. Gang and drug violence don't respect holidays or Mothers.









						26 Shot, 5 Fatally, This Weekend Across Chicago
					

Five people were killed and at least 21 others wounded in shootings across Chicago this weekend, including a 14-year-old boy who was fatally shot Saturday in Humboldt Park.




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (May 12, 2021)

It looks like Baltimore is showing the BLM effect, murders are way up, police response down. Thank Black Lives Matter for that. 









						Murders, Shootings Up as Baltimore Grapples to Contain Violence
					

BALTIMORE (WBFF) - The relentless pace of shootings in the city outpacing last year's violence. Murders are up 14% and non-fatal shootings up 8% according to the latest numbers from Baltimore police. So what will it take to stop the violence? ALSO READ|Is Progressive Prosecution Impacting...




					foxbaltimore.com


----------



## MarathonMike (May 15, 2021)

Looks like the Nation's capitol is heating up. Multiple shootings and deaths in broad daylight, most certainly gang/drug related.









						Police: 8 people shot, 1 person stabbed Sunday resulting in 3 deaths
					

MPD said six people were shot in three separate shootings within three hours in the afternoon. Two more shootings happened in the early evening.




					www.wusa9.com


----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2021)

disrupt normal life until black lives matter!

DISRUPT! DISRUPT! DISRUPT!


----------



## MarathonMike (May 17, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> disrupt normal life until black lives matter!
> 
> DISRUPT! DISRUPT! DISRUPT!


No. How about BLM disrupt Congress on behalf of the 320,000 Black people killed in the inner cities.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 17, 2021)

Inner City Chicago is a war zone, another 48 people shot at least 6 dead, more are critical. Mayor Lightfoot says nothing, Black Lives Matter yawns, Mooch and Barry say "Meh".......









						Gun violence in Chicago sharply up from last year as 48 people are shot over the weekend, at least 6 of them fatally
					

A 2-year-old girl and a 13-year-old boy were among those wounded, as well as two uniformed Chicago police officers.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## horselightning (May 17, 2021)

Checked with a black cop too!

 homicide statistics by race in the United States, as follows:


Whites killing Blacks — 2%
Police killing whites — 3%
Whites killing whites — 16%
Blacks killing whites — 81%
Police killing Blacks — 1%
Blacks killing Blacks — 97%
the truth.


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Who's destroying the nation for politics and power?  Think about it.  Cops abuse blacks.  It's caught on tape weekly because we now all have smart phones.  So the truth comes out.  Blacks complain.  Republicans demonize the BLM movement and make it so you are either for the cops or against them.  And cops have fallen for it.  They are Republicans now.  That's proof we don't hire the brightest.  We hire a bunch of thugs.  And keep in mind they are hypocrites.  All of them will receive government pensions when they retire.  They belong to the one union Republicans won't dare attack.


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Inner City Chicago is a war zone, another 48 people shot at least 6 dead, more are critical. Mayor Lightfoot says nothing, Black Lives Matter yawns, Mooch and Barry say "Meh".......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If we could do something about it we would.  But that has nothing to do with police brutality towards black people.  One has nothing to do with the other.  Maybe if we (cops) stop treating them like animals they'll eventually stop acting like animals.  

We should be tough on crime but cops should not abuse their power.  Remember Trump's acceptance speech he said it would be ok if you rough up your suspect putting them in the cop car even after they've been cuffed?  Do you agree?  Then we don't have a civilized society.  

Nazi police.  Russian Police.  Iranian police.  Is that what you want American cops to be like?


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2021)

horselightning said:


> Checked with a black cop too!
> 
> homicide statistics by race in the United States, as follows:
> 
> ...


Again, BLM movement has nothing to do with these facts.

But you are right.  If the average violent crime per city in America is 333 per 100,000, Detroit has close to 2000 per 100,000.  That is something we need to solve.  What should we do?


----------



## horselightning (May 18, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > Checked with a black cop too!
> ...


BLM just makes it  worse.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 19, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> If we could do something about it we would. But that has nothing to do with police brutality towards black people. One has nothing to do with the other. Maybe if we (cops) stop treating them like animals they'll eventually stop acting like animals.


It seems like you are contracting yourself. You say the inner city violence has nothing to do with police brutality which is absolutely correct and then you speculate that if Cops are nicer to them, the violence will stop. Inner City violence and the enormous murder toll is 99.99% generated by civilian on civilian, and only a few per year occur by Cops shooting civilians. Yet all the attention is focused on the Cops. Meanwhile the daily carnage continues.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 19, 2021)

LA shootings are up 73% in 2021 mostly gang related.









						LAPD: Shootings in LA Increase 73% During First Four Months of 2021
					

Police Chief Michel Moore told the city’s police commission on Tuesday that the number of people shot in Los Angeles in 2021 has increased 73% compared to this time last year.




					www.nbclosangeles.com


----------



## sealybobo (May 19, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > If we could do something about it we would. But that has nothing to do with police brutality towards black people. One has nothing to do with the other. Maybe if we (cops) stop treating them like animals they'll eventually stop acting like animals.
> ...



Police brutality does contribute to why inner cities are so violent and why black people don't trust cops.

So you are correct I misspoke.  Police brutality is why BLM exists.  What I'm telling you is that when we talk about BLM it's stupid to point out the violence that's happening in Chicago on a day to day basis.  You're just changing the subject.  One has nothing to do with the other.  One is asking how we can stop cops from treating blacks like second class citizens.  The other is about how can we reduce the crime rate in places like Chicago.

Two different threads but make no mistake about it police treating blacks like second class citizens for hundreds of years absolutely has something to do with why their communities are now so much more dangerous than ours.

You know what?  We are lucky blacks aren't like arabs.  If they were, they'd be sending kids from the ghetto's to our communities every day with suicide jackets on.  Demanding that police stop brutalizing them when they pull them over for 5 over or for no turn on red.

But I will say this.  I appreciate cops racially profiling blacks in my community.  If they didn't, and if blacks in Detroit knew they didn't, blacks in Detroit would come out to the suburbs and commit crime.  There's a lot more money to be had coming out here.  Better cars, bigger wedding rings on womens fingers, pretty white women to rape, etc.  So in a way, thank God cops racially profile.

Just don't say they don't racially profile when we know they do.  I'll give you an example.  I still haven't registered my car this year.  My birthday is in November.  Cops don't look at my licence plate.  Why?  Because I'm a white guy driving around.  No way a black man could get away with not having current registration on his vehicle in my town.  Cops would use it as a reason to pull them over.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 19, 2021)

sealybobo said:


> Just don't say they don't racially profile when we know they do. I'll give you an example. I still haven't registered my car this year. My birthday is in November. Cops don't look at my licence plate. Why? Because I'm a white guy driving around. No way a black man could get away with not having current registration on his vehicle in my town. Cops would use it as a reason to pull them over.


Ok we are really not that far apart here, so let me try to clarify some things. The point of my Black Deaths Matters threads is to bring attention to something I have seen all my life that just should not exist in America. The inner cities are quite literally factories for misery. Why is that? Well for one the majority of the kids in the inner cities are raised in broken homes with absentee Fathers. The illegal drug industry preys on the kids and promotes gangs since that his their main vehicle for selling drugs. The gangs fight with each other which is the leading cause of inner city murders. The Democrats who control the cities don't care one bit because they are getting their 90% Black voting block so they do nothing to improve conditions.

Those are the CAUSES of inner city Hell.

Now I agree that Cops have a role in the problems, but they are not the CAUSE of the violence. They are there to try and stop the violence that is already occurring. 99 percent of the time they do a good job, but sometimes things go wrong and they make mistakes in the heat of the moment and THAT is what gets all the publicity. That is not fair IMO. I do think Cops could and should do less random stops.  I also think they need much more effective non-lethal weapons to control situations. I don't think it's right to shoot a Black man running from an arrest. Let him go, you have his car and he won't get far.  But right now Cops have an impossible job and are getting shit on from the President all the way down to the local news.


----------



## horselightning (May 20, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Just don't say they don't racially profile when we know they do. I'll give you an example. I still haven't registered my car this year. My birthday is in November. Cops don't look at my licence plate. Why? Because I'm a white guy driving around. No way a black man could get away with not having current registration on his vehicle in my town. Cops would use it as a reason to pull them over.
> ...


can;t let them go /. the cops are liable if they hurt another person.


----------



## Esdraelon (May 20, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 346554


Yet on autopsy he had NO trauma to his neck/cervical spine, none to his body ANYWHERE...


----------



## MarathonMike (May 25, 2021)

*55 shootings 11 dead last weekend! Inner City Chicago is turning into Yemen. But it's
 all good, Biden is having George Floyd's family visit the White House. *

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
CHICAGO _—_ At least 55 people were shot, 11 fatally, since Friday evening across Chicago, marking the city’s deadliest weekend of 2021.


The shootings happened between 5 p.m. Friday and 3 a.m. Monday.

Just overnight, four people were killed and seven others were injured in shootings, capping off what has been a violent weekend in the city.

In one of the most recent incidents, police responded to reports of shots fired around 9 p.m. Sunday in the 4600 block of South Federal Street in Bronzeville. Two men were found unresponsive in a vehicle with multiple gunshot wounds. Both victims, a 49-year-old man and a 56-year-old man, were transported to the University of Chicago Hospital where they were both pronounced dead. The shooting is under investigation.

*Chicago Police Superintendent David Brown says law enforcement cannot stop the violence alone.

“Who will join Chicago police officers in protecting the rights of the victims and the families?” Brown  asked.*
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## horselightning (May 25, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> *55 shootings 11 dead last weekend! Inner City Chicago is turning into Yemen. But it's*
> *all good, Biden is having George Floyd's family visit the White House. *
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> ...


chicago needs to be cleaned up.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 3, 2021)

A Baltimore gang has been charged with DOZENS of shootings including 18 murders. That is GREAT news! Gangs are the number one perp of inner city violence and murder. Of course this will get ZERO COVERAGE by the media but this is real progress. Kudos to the the Feds and Baltimore Police!  









						‘Violent and relentless’ Baltimore gang charged with dozens of shootings, including 18 murders and 28 attempted murders
					

Now members of CCC are accused of being behind at least 18 murders and 28 attempted murders between 2015 and 2020 in a racketeering indictment unsealed Wednesday and announced Thursday by federal prosecutors, the ATF and city police.




					www.baltimoresun.com


----------



## horselightning (Jun 3, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> A Baltimore gang has been charged with DOZENS of shootings including 18 murders. That is GREAT news! Gangs are the number one perp of inner city violence and murder. Of course this will get ZERO COVERAGE by the media but this is real progress. Kudos to the the Feds and Baltimore Police!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now they need to catch more gangs and put them out of comision


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 3, 2021)

*14 year old Black girl chased down by Black gang members and shot in the head*. THIS SHOULD NOT BE HAPPENING IN AMERICA.









						Girl, 14, chased down and shot in the head by young gang members in Back of the Yards. ‘I don’t understand what’s going on.’
					

“You can’t come out walking at nights because there is shooting everywhere,’ said Jessica Martinez, 38. “I’m scared to take my babies to the park.”




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 3, 2021)

What say you IM2 and MarcATL? Tell me all about those bad White Folk in 1619.


----------



## horselightning (Jun 4, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> *14 year old Black girl chased down by Black gang members and shot in the head*. THIS SHOULD NOT BE HAPPENING IN AMERICA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more black and black crime


----------



## Quasar44 (Jun 4, 2021)

Black fathers matter


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 9, 2021)

Ho Hum another Chicago weekend, another 50 shot, 5 of them dead. Thank goodness none of them used an AR-15 and shot a bunch of people all at once. These were all Democrat and Media acceptable Black-On-Black shootings.









						Chicago Gun Violence: 5 Dead, at Least 46 Hurt in Weekend Shootings So Far
					

UPDATE: By Monday morning, five people were killed and at least 54 others wounded in weekend shootings across the city of Chicago. See the latest update. Five people are dead and at least 46 others have been wounded in shootings across the city of Chicago this weekend. The first reported fatal...




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 12, 2021)

*NINE murders in Baltimore over Memorial Day weekend.* I guess Baltimore gang bangers got tired of the Chicago gangs grabbing the headlines.









						Nine killed in Baltimore over the holiday weekend, including three shot dead in gunfight Sunday night, police say
					

The shooting in Central Park Heights created a large crime scene, with officers who responded to a citizen’s call about a shooting finding one victim in each of three blocks.




					www.baltimoresun.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 14, 2021)

108 children shot in Chicago *in the FIRST FIVE MONTHS of 2021*. Chicago inner cities are turning into kid shooting galleries.









						Chicago shootings: 108 children shot, 16 dead so far this year, police say
					

A 13-year-old boy riding his bike and a 15-year-old girl walking her dog are only two of the most recent children to be killed or injured by gun violence in the city of Chicago.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jun 14, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> 108 children shot in Chicago *in the FIRST FIVE MONTHS of 2021*. Chicago inner cities are turning into kid shooting galleries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MarathonMike said:


> 108 children shot in Chicago *in the FIRST FIVE MONTHS of 2021*. Chicago inner cities are turning into kid shooting galleries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Hello. Sadly, I recognize in far too many American communities apparent emotionally troubled 13-year-old boys riding bicycles act as lookouts for drug peddlers who offer life harming substances to their depressed neighbors, more often than not, regardless of their self-harming neighbor's AGE, physical, emotional or MATERNAL condition.





I also recognize that every single one of these 13-year-old boys/children assisting with perpetuating family, people and Community harming Anti-social behaviors, THRU NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, experienced a potential life scarring medical disease known as Childhood Trauma (ACEs)!





Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jun 14, 2021)

horselightning said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > *14 year old Black girl chased down by Black gang members and shot in the head*. THIS SHOULD NOT BE HAPPENING IN AMERICA.
> ...









☮️ EndHate2021


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 15, 2021)

AveryJarhman said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Tupac definitely addressed the inner city issues of abandonment by Fathers, gangs, drugs and depression. I wonder if the messages he was starting to put into his rap lyrics made him a target for assassination because it didn't glorify the Hip Hop lifestyle.


----------



## horselightning (Jun 15, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> *NINE murders in Baltimore over Memorial Day weekend.* I guess Baltimore gang bangers got tired of the Chicago gangs grabbing the headlines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And  they never do anything to clean this up. do they not cAre about the human lives?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 15, 2021)

horselightning said:


> And they never do anything to clean this up. do they not cAre about the human lives?


I think we know the answer to that one. Democrats care about how to get more VOTES and more POWER. Period. Full stop.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jun 15, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Hi, Billyboom.

Do you honestly believe the founders, as well as core supporters of the matriarchy focused Black Lives Matter movement sincerely believe in "liberty and justice for ALL" American citizens?

"C°°n - Willie D (Official Video) Dissing Charles Barkley, Stacey Dash, Stephen A Smith"

⚠️ Strong NSFW Language



"The Real Reason Kanye Is A C°°n" ~Mechee X



'Jesse Lee Peterson Earns another C°°n Award w/ Vicki Dillard'


ProBlack/BLM Modus Operandi:

Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jun 15, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > horselightning said:
> ...



Hi, MM. Regarding "abandonment by fathers".

Can we examine facts?

Considering approx 70% of AA children are raised by single moms, many who support the Matriarchal focused Black Lives Matter movement, whose website does not mention hetero men or fathers, yet does talk about DISMANTLING the Patriarchy...

...I am fairly certain most boys and men are not abandoning children they wanted to create.

In fact, behaviors I've witnessed with my own eyes, assure me many American moms of African descent are intentionally introducing children to a fatherless childhood, teen and ADULT life.

The maddening aspect about all this is, many apparent SELFISH, immature, apathetic teen girls and women are intentionally becoming pregnant, regardless of whether or not teen boys and men want to create new life.

Sadly, in today's world there is a growing population of apparent emotionally troubled, duplicitous women becoming pregnant by men who had no intention of building a family or getting a woman pregnant in the first place.

At 5m21s, is apparent caring, concerned, seemingly strong & RESPONSIBLE citizen Ms. Jazzyslim speaking truth?

'Lamenting MULTIPLE Baby Daddies' ~Jazzyslim2005




			HTTPS://WWW.FIRSTSTAR.ORG/BLACK-CHILDREN-HAVE-HIGHEST-ABUSE-RATES/
		


"Motherhood by theft? We investigate the disturbing rise of 'spurgling' - or 'sperm burgling'"









						Motherhood by theft? We investigate the disturbing rise of 'spurgling'
					

'Accidental' pregnancies are nothing new - but the business of 'baby-trapping' has gone up a gear. Sophia Money-Coutts investigates the disturbing 21st-century phenomenon of 'spurgling'




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Marathon Mike, while SOME men abandon the children they wanted to create, the fact is many African-American boys and men, much like males of any background, are just looking to get laid and have no intention of getting a female pregnant.

Marathon Mike, I am hopeful one day citizens will recognize there is a darn good reason why for more than 30 years American male and female music artists of African descent compose music denigrating women as inhuman creatures and hoes or thots unworthy of being treated with basic human respect.

I'm not writing this to be mean. I'm writing it because it's a FACT that many citizens choose to WILLFULLY IGNORE.

As for Tupac, I believe he might have been assassinated by extremist members of the America's large ProBlack/BLM, segregation-minded community that were unhappy with his talk about racial integration.

Sadly, "non-black" citizens need to recognize there are millions of American and foreign-born citizens of African descent that HATE America and white people, as well as independent minded AA citizens like Ben Carson, Larry Elder, Candace Owens, Joy Villa and Thomas Sowell.





Peace, my friend.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 16, 2021)

AveryJarhman said:


> Hi, Billyboom.
> 
> Do you honestly believe the founders, as well as core supporters of the matriarchy focused Black Lives Matter movement sincerely believe in "liberty and justice for ALL" American citizens?


I think the founders believed in 'liberty and justice for all white men.'
As for BLM I'm sure there are some with their own agenda but supporters like me want Liberty and justice for all.


----------



## horselightning (Jun 16, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Billyboom.
> ...


so do I . tired of all this  racial fighting. we are all sam,e . no one ius bette ror worse thne anyone.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 21, 2021)

It's been a terrible week for gun violence in Baltimore. I wonder if gang bangers get particularly angry near Father's Day?









						Triple shooting in Sandtown-Winchester extends violent week in Baltimore
					

Father’s Day weekend has been marred by gun violence in Baltimore, with eight people shot — two of them fatally.




					www.baltimoresun.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 21, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> As for BLM I'm sure there are some with their own agenda but supporters like me want Liberty and justice for all.


Most American citizens want Liberty and justice for all. The problem is organizations like BLM are fraudulent and divisive and don't want justice at all. They want power and money concentrated in the hands of a few.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 21, 2021)

54 shot, 7 fatally over Father's Day/Juneteenth weekend in Chicago. With the combination of anger and victimhood it's no wonder the numbers spiked up. 









						Chicago shootings: 54 shot, 7 fatally, in weekend violence across city
					

Chicago weekend violence has left least at least 54 people shot, 7 fatally, since 6 p.m. on Friday, police said.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## horselightning (Jun 21, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> 54 shot, 7 fatally over Father's Day/Juneteenth weekend in Chicago. With the combination of anger and victimhood it's no wonder the numbers spiked up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and the title of this thread is black lives matter. well apprently not to black people.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 28, 2021)

Holy shit 78 shot and 7 dead in Chicago this weekend!! Time for another speech on Racism by Lori Lightfoot. What a leader!









						78 people shot in weekend gun violence in Chicago, a third of them from four mass shootings
					

Within hours Sunday night, two of the mass attacks killed two women and wounded at least 17 other people on the South Side.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## horselightning (Jun 28, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Holy shit 78 shot and 7 dead in Chicago this weekend!! Time for another speech on Racism by Lori Lightfoot. What a leader!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why dont black people matter to themselves?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 1, 2021)

Baltimore is on pace for a record murder rate in 2021.









						Shootings and Murders Up In Baltimore as City Tries to Stem Rising Violence
					

BALTIMORE (WBFF) -Lives are being lost at an alarming rate in Baltimore city. If the current pace of violence holds, the city could break another devastating record. ALSO READ | Lawmaker wants Baltimore's Safe Streets expanded, could federal dollars help? At least 163 families are forever...




					foxbaltimore.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 5, 2021)

*95 I repeat NINETY-FIVE shot in random gunfights across Chicago over the 4th of July. 16 dead. *Maybe if they get into triple digits, Don Lemon might raise an eyebrow.









						Chicago’s Independence Day weekend marred by violence, with at least 108 people shot, 17 fatally
					

At least 108 people were shot in Chicago during the long Independence Day weekend, according to Tribune data.




					www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 6, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> *95 I repeat NINETY-FIVE shot in random gunfights across Chicago over the 4th of July. 16 dead. *Maybe if they get into triple digits, Don Lemon might raise an eyebrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops it went over 100! Tune in tonight and see if Don Lemon's eyebrow twitches.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 7, 2021)

*OUR KIDS ARE BECOMING EXTINCT!* That is the message coming from poor Black people living under the thumb of Democrats. Of course Black people who don't live in the hood could care less, so I guess it's up an old White guy to spread the message.









						‘Our kids are becoming extinct’: Chicago children are being killed by guns at far faster rate than years past
					

Fifty-two children under 15 have been shot and 10 killed so far this year.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 12, 2021)

ONLY 40 shot and 11 killed in Chicago last weekend! Mayor Lightfoot will no doubt be releasing a statement blaming White Racists and praising her policies that cut gun violence in half since last weekend.









						Chicago shootings: 40 shot, 11 fatally, in weekend violence across city, CPD says
					

Forty people were shot, 11 fatally, in weekend violence across Chicago over the weekend.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 12, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> ONLY 40 shot and 11 killed in Chicago last weekend! Mayor Lightfoot will no doubt be releasing a statement blaming White Racists and praising her policies that cut gun violence in half since last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The obsession continues.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 12, 2021)

Good thing Chicago has the strictest gun control in America.  Imagine what Chicago would be like without it.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 12, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Good thing Chicago has the strictest gun control in America.  Imagine what Chicago would be like without it.


and rapper just got  shot in chicago 64 times.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 12, 2021)

horselightning said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing Chicago has the strictest gun control in America.  Imagine what Chicago would be like without it.
> ...


I also hate rap music, but 64 bullets is a little over the top.


----------



## horselightning (Jul 12, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> horselightning said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...











						Rapper Dies After Being Shot 64 Times In Chicago
					

A Chicago rapper died after suffering as many as 64 bullet wounds to his head and other parts of his body in what police are calling an ambush shooting just as he was released from jail.



					guardian.ng
				




here you go.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 19, 2021)

7 more Black children murdered in Chicago over THE LAST TWO WEEKS. *One was a 20 month old named Sincere Gaston killed by a stray bullet while strapped in his car seat.*









						Chicago violence: 7 children killed in shootings in last 2 weeks, police say
					

Seven children under the age of 18 have been killed in the last two weeks, Chicago police said.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## horselightning (Jul 19, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> 7 more Black children murdered in Chicago over THE LAST TWO WEEKS. *One was a 20 month old named Sincere Gaston killed by a stray bullet while strapped in his car seat.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never said they cared about life their.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 22, 2021)

6 year old Nyiah was shot and killed right in front of a DC police station. 5 other people also shot in the drive by. Funny how the little boy who (allegedly) died of Covid is all over the national news but young Black kids being exterminated is ignored.









						$60K reward offered after child killed, 5 others shot in DC
					

A 6-year-old girl was killed, and five other people were wounded when a gunman opened fire Friday night in a Washington, D




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 24, 2021)

6th child shot in Minneapolis in the last month. Things are just going great in* Defundeapolis*. 









						Another child shot in north Minneapolis, sixth in just weeks
					

Another three-year-old boy has become the sixth juvenile to be shot in north Minneapolis in just the last several weeks.




					alphanewsmn.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 29, 2021)

Let's not forget Philly. 1200 shot and 263 killed so far this year. Here's video of a 1 year old getting caught in crossfire. 









						Video shows shooting involving 1-year-old child inside West Philly store
					

CAUGHT ON VIDEO: Surveillance video captured the harrowing moments a one-year-old girl was shot while being held by her mother inside a convenience store.




					6abc.com


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 29, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Things are just going great in* Defundeapolis*.


The actual agenda emerges. You're not fooling anyone, pal.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 29, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> The actual agenda emerges. You're not fooling anyone, pal.


Those are Americans being shot and slaughtered. Many of them are kids. You seem to more interested in trying to defame me than acknowledging the actual problem.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 29, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Those are Americans being shot and slaughtered. Many of them are kids. You seem to more interested in trying to defame me than acknowledging the actual problem.


I know a liar when I read his posts. You are more interested in 'proving' Defund the police is a bad idea than you do for black kids being murdered.
AND YOU KNOW IT.
Stop lying.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 29, 2021)

An innocent young man in Minneapolis was murdered by a gang member. This gang member had just *been released on bail. *Why was he in jail? First degree murder. 









						1 year after son's Minneapolis shooting death, mother gets justice
					

Thursday will mark the one-year anniversary of a 27-year-old man’s shooting death near Little Earth in Minneapolis.




					www.fox9.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 29, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> I know a liar when I read his posts. You are more interested in 'proving' Defund the police is a bad idea than you do for black kids being murdered.
> AND YOU KNOW IT.
> Stop lying.


You want me to stop this thread because the truth upsets you. You know darn well all I post are factual death and shooting events that occur every day in poor Black communities.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jul 30, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> You want me to stop this thread because the truth upsets you.


If that were true, I would simply put you on ignore.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 30, 2021)

A Chicago family blasts the city after their baby girl is shot in the head. Miraculously the baby survived but they are moving out.









						Chicago family blasts city, says they're moving after baby girl shot in head: report
					

The family of a 1-month-old girl shot in the head earlier this month says they are moving out of Chicago over gun violence in the city, according to a report.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 3, 2021)

Promising 18 year old Nursing student Tikaya Allen murdered in a drive by shooting in Detroit. You won't see this on the news obviously. No Cops involved.









						Detroit police seek shooter after 18-year-old woman killed on bicycle
					

Tikiya Allen, a nursing student with dreams of becoming an anesthesiologist, was murdered when someone opened fire while she hung out with friends.




					www.fox2detroit.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 13, 2021)

What did I mess while I was on vacation? Let's see, well it looks like a bunch of Black lives that didn't matter were extinguished in Chicago. Same old same old.....









						CHICAGO OUT OF CONTROL: 86 Shot Over Weekend, 13 Fatally - Including Police Officer - The Yeshiva World
					

Chicago police said 86 people were shot, 13, fatally, across the city over the weekend, more than half during a 10-hour span that saw a police officer




					www.theyeshivaworld.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 17, 2021)

Chicago: Two girls 6 and 7 were shot WHILE SITTING IN THEIR CAR. The 7 year old is dead, the 6 year old is fighting for her life. They weren't shot by Cops so their lives don't matter, except to people like me.









						A 7-year-old girl was killed in Chicago over a weekend of gun violence
					

An unknown suspect shot two young girls, killing one and leaving the other "fighting for her life," as they sat in a parked vehicle on a Chicago street Sunday, according to police.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 20, 2021)

MarathonMike Her name was Serenity Broughton, she was 7. She is dead, shot by Chicago thugs along with her sister who is fighting for her life. Tell me again IM2, MarcATL, SuperBad, Asclepias how much Black Lives Matter.









						‘What type of animal could do this?’ asks grandmother of 6- and 7-year-old girls shot Sunday
					

Grandmother of two girls, ages 7 and 6, who were shot in Chicago Sunday says her surviving granddaughter has a ruptured lung.




					www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 25, 2021)

8 year old PJ Evans life was was ended by random gunfire in Landover Maryland yesterday. He loved to play football.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 31, 2021)

45 people shot last weekend, 6 killed. Three classified as "mass shootings".  Pretty light weekend for Chicago, they must be saving up ammo for the Labor Day weekend.  









						6 Killed, 39 Wounded In Weekend Shootings Across Chicago
					

At least 45 people were shot in Chicago this weekend, and six of them were killed.




					chicago.cbslocal.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 31, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> I know a liar when I read his posts. You are more interested in 'proving' Defund the police is a bad idea than you do for black kids being murdered.
> AND YOU KNOW IT.
> Stop lying.


You want me to stop posting because it embarrasses you that an old White guy cares more about innocent Black kids being murdered than you do. That's obvious.


----------



## Paul Essien (Aug 31, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Promising 18 year old Nursing student Tikaya Allen murdered in a drive by shooting in Detroit. You won't see this on the news obviously. No Cops involved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And she was killed by the white people or white cops.

The information I look from your link _(And pretty much all your links) _is this





*All of a sudden the police turn into Barney Fife when it comes to solving these crimes.*

The white man who can tell you the exact location of star millions of light years away. But can't tell you the location of the killer who murdered an 18 year women and we are meant to believe that ? In one of the most heavily survelluanced cities in the world ? We are meant to believe that ?

All they are doing is having cops shoot and kill black people but then blame it on black people.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 31, 2021)

Paul Essien Watch the Sunday Morning Show on Inner City gun violence that I posted for you Paul. Stop looking for White Supremacists riding through the streets of Inner Cities killing Black people. That is a complete Racist fantasy.


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 1, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Paul Essien Watch the Sunday Morning Show on Inner City gun violence that I posted for you Paul. Stop looking for White Supremacists riding through the streets of Inner Cities killing Black people. That is a complete Racist fantasy.


Start worrying the murderers in your own race. After all let's have a look at what's been going with people in your own race the past few days


























And as I say this is just the last few days. Sort the problem in your own race first.

MarathonMike 
*Watch the Sunday Morning Show on Inner City gun violence that I posted for you Paul. Stop looking for White Supremacists riding through the streets of Inner Cities killing Black people. That is a complete Racist fantasy*.

Don't watch that crap. Start showing me who got arrested and convicted and is standing trial. 

Chicago will be ground zero of the Biden test run to see how American society reacts to government sponsored genocide of black people. They are being enacted by mercenaries, law enforcement operatives and supported by the 4th estate (white media) to propagandize it as black on black violence

Why do all the shootings happen on the weekends ?
Why are there several testimonies that police give guns to gang members?
Why are the murders automatically blamed on black people despite 80% going unsolved ?
Why do 80% go unsolved in a city with so much surveillance ?

They never ask HOW these guns are getting into Chicago in the first place. Here's a BIG part of the answer. WHITE MALE Klent Kelley from Arkansas was caught trafficking military-style semi-automatic rifles and other guns in Chicago.

You can’t be apart of sum white supremacy group unless you have killed or harmed a black person and not just any black person but an innocent one as it has more value and while showing cold blooded-ness to the group. It's harder to infiltrate without blood. 

*Chicago is on that Hyper-gentrification and Negro Removal thing. *

CPD corruption runs deep many of them were gang affiliated, so they allowed things to happen. Google Chicago Police Indictments especially in the early 2000s


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 1, 2021)

Paul Essien There are none so blind as those who will not see. It is a report  from Liberal CBS hosted by Liberal Ted Koppel interviewing a convicted felon who is now working with troubled Black youth to get them out of the cycle of violence. Watch the show, what are you afraid of?


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 1, 2021)

mga138 
*Paul Essien There are none so blind as those who will not see. It is a report from Liberal CBS hosted by Liberal Ted Koppel interviewing a convicted felon who is now working with troubled Black youth to get them out of the cycle of violence. Watch the show, what are you afraid of?*

Why would I want to watch that ? Make no sense. 

Of course if black folks do something wrong, everyone hears about it.

If gang violence heats up in America’s inner cities ? Front-page news. 
Unacceptably high dropout rates? Yep, you can read all about it
Drugs, crime, out-of-wedlock childbirth? Yes, yes, and more yes

The white media never tires of bringing ppl negativity when it comes to black people. I already know local television news blankets the first 5-10 minutes of each newscast with crime stories over-representing blacks as perps, relative to the share of crime actually committed by African Americans.

That's just propaganda. Crime is just gonna happen and I will NEVER apologize for any black criminal

Every race has a criminal class but whites or Asians don't apologize for their criminal class. So nor should blk ppl apologize for any blk criminal

And as I say two things you never talk about

The criminal class in your own race
The fact they never arrest, charged or convict anyone in pretty much every one of your posts


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 2, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> Why would I want to watch that ? Make no sense.


Part of educating yourself is getting information from different sources and perspectives.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 7, 2021)

Another big Holiday weekend for the drug gangs of Chicago. 64 shot, 8 of them children at least one child is dead.









						Chicago shootings over Labor Day weekend leave 8 kids hurt; boy, 4, killed
					

Labor Day weekend is shaping up to be a particularly violent one for children in Chicago.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 8, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Another big Holiday weekend for the drug gangs of Chicago. 64 shot, 8 of them children at least one child is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All killed by white people


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 8, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 346554


Yeah, if floyd didn't WILL so hard to be a druggy...he wouldn't have overdosed.


----------



## horselightning (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> All killed by white people


nope blacks.


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 8, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Yeah, if floyd didn't WILL so hard to be a druggy...he wouldn't have overdosed.


Derek Chauvin is in prison for murder. Not an overdose.


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 8, 2021)

horselightning said:


> nope blacks.


So why in pretty much EVERY SINGLE thing MarathonMike post they say "anyone information leading to the arrests" 

The white man who can tell you the precise location of star millions of light years away struggles to find these master criminals ? The white man who can get the bones of dinosaur millions of years old and tell you what it had for breakfast but can't find these fellas in one of the most heavily survellianced countries in the world ?

It's done by white people or should I say the white supremacists


----------



## IM2 (Sep 8, 2021)

Whites are committing suicides with guns. No white deaths pages for those senseless death by whites from the all lives matter crowd. 










​62% of U.S. gun deaths are suicides​Del. Jason Miyares, R-Virginia Beach, has offered a compromise red-flag bill that would take firearms away from people deemed dangerous to themselves or others.

While the gun-control debate has largely focused on stopping mass shootings, Miyares says the biggest value of his bill could be that it would stop some people from shooting themselves.

"On average, 65% of all gun deaths in America are from suicides," he said during an August 14 interview on The John Frederick Show, a conservative radio broadcast. "...This is one step we could do, in my opinion, to prevent people from harming themselves. "It’s not just about some of the mass carnage."

We fact-checked his claim that suicides account for 65 percent of gun deaths in the U.S. The latest information comes from an annual report issued in June 2019 by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. The study is called, "Deaths, Final Data for 2017."

According to the data, there were 38,882 deaths by firearms in 2017, and 23,854 were suicides. That comes to 61.4% - a little lower than Miyares’ figure.

In addition to suicides, the statistics showed 14,542 of the gun deaths (37.4%)  were murders, and 486 were accidental (1.2%).

Because Miyares began his statement saying "on average," we computed 10 years of statistics - from 2008 through 2017. There were 335,746 gun deaths, and 208,287 were suicides. That’s a 62% average - again, a little lower than Miyares figure.

*Over 10 years, the CDC reported 335,746 gun deaths, and 208,287 were suicides. That’s 62%.*









						PolitiFact - 62% of U.S. gun deaths are suicides
					

Del. Jason Miyares, R-Virginia Beach, has offered a compromise red-flag bill that would take firearms away from people d




					www.politifact.com
				








*White Americans represent 85 percent of all firearm suicide victims, and have the highest rate of firearm suicide by race.*










						Firearm Suicide in the United States
					

Firearm suicide is preventable, and addressing it is an essential element of any strategy to reduce gun violence in America.




					everytownresearch.org
				




So while the racists keep talking about Chicago and blacks, whites are killing themselves in highers numbers in places like, Laramie, Pocatello and Butte. Whites commit 85 percent of the suicides in America. This means that every single day 54 white people kill themselves with a gun. But whites are here preaching to us about 4 people killed in Chicago. Now don't try that per capita crap because this number shows thst whites are killing themselves at a far higher rate than their population.

There are 23,000 firearm suicides annually and since whites commit 85 percent of them, it means that 19,550 whites kill themselves with a gun every year. It means that while whites here have talked shit about 300,000 blacks being killed by other blacks over the past 50 years, @977,500 whites have killed themselves with guns over the same time period.

These are senseless deaths but we see no whites with threads about it. Don't ALL LIVES MATTER?

Not here. This thread is a race bait thread that has been kept out of the rubber room where it belongs. The OP didn't start this thread out of his concern for black inner city youth. He started it so other racists could keep talking shit.

Every hour at least 2 whites die from shooting themselves. In the time I took me to research and write this information, one white person has blown themselves away. But the racists will keep talking about Chicago.


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 8, 2021)

You let black men go into WHITE AREAS and start killing white people and white kids ?

All of sudden the clueless Barney Fife act they put on when black people get shot





All that drops.

And they find these guys in a minute. All these shooting are done by the white supremacists.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 8, 2021)

[QOTE="MarathonMike, post: 27846618, member: 52782"]
Another big Holiday weekend for the drug gangs of Chicago. 64 shot, 8 of them children at least one child is dead.









						Chicago shootings over Labor Day weekend leave 8 kids hurt; boy, 4, killed
					

Labor Day weekend is shaping up to be a particularly violent one for children in Chicago.




					abc7chicago.com
				



[/QUOTE]











			HTTPS://WWW.FIRSTSTAR.ORG/BLACK-CHILDREN-HAVE-HIGHEST-ABUSE-RATES/
		


#BeAHero
#EndChildAbuse
#ReportSuspectedChildAbuse

☮️♥️ EndHate2021


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Essien   You and IM2 are completely delusional. But that's ok, I'll keep posting the truth to document these hundreds of thousands of Black American citizens who kill each other for drugs or revenge.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 8, 2021)

IM2 You are making a false equivalency, one the favorite tricks of Leftists. There is no comparison between the DAILY CARNAGE occurring in poor Black neighborhoods and random gun deaths by White people.*  There is a drug gang war raging in the inner cities and the recruits are angry young Black men, most of them Fatherless.  As long as Black men like you and PaulEssian ignore the problem and blame White Supremacists, the problem will never go away. YOU ARE PART OF THE PROBLEM. *


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 8, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Paul Essien   You and IM2 are completely delusional. But that's ok, I'll keep posting the truth to document these hundreds of thousands of Black American citizens who kill each other for drugs or revenge.


Well if we are delusional there is simple solution to show we are delusional.

1. For every shooting or murder post who has been arrested
2. And for previous stuff you have posted show who has been convicted and charged.


----------



## horselightning (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> So why in pretty much EVERY SINGLE thing MarathonMike post they say "anyone information leading to the arrests"
> 
> The white man who can tell you the precise location of star millions of light years away struggles to find these master criminals ? The white man who can get the bones of dinosaur millions of years old and tell you what it had for breakfast but can't find these fellas in one of the most heavily survellianced countries in the world ?
> 
> It's done by white people or should I say the white supremacists


white supremacist as  black fantasy got balcks tu use as  an excuse for their bad  behavior., and your a racist.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Essien Another dodge to keep your fantasy of White Supremacists alive. OK Paul this should be easy. 64 Black people shot in Chicago just last weekend. Post ONE link that says White Supremacists were doing the shooting. Give me a break even IM2 doesn't believe you. He just posts statistics about random killings by White people.


----------



## horselightning (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> You let black men go into WHITE AREAS and start killing white people and white kids ?
> 
> All of sudden the clueless Barney Fife act they put on when black people get shot
> 
> ...


nope by blacks . they shoot each other up all the time. its a fact blkck and blACk crime is worst of Any crim e around.


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 8, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Paul Essien Another dodge to keep your fantasy of White Supremacists alive. OK Paul this should be easy. 64 Black people shot in Chicago just last weekend. Post ONE link that says White Supremacists were doing the shooting. Give me a break even IM2 doesn't believe you. He just posts statistics about random killings by White people.


Post who got arrested. Post who has been charged. Post who has been convicted


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Essien You know darn well how the "No Snitching Rule" works in the hood.  But here you go, this innocent 4 year old boy was caught in gang crossfire and killed on Sunday. Little Mychal should be playing with trucks right now, not buried in the ground.









						Boy, 4, shot in head, killed as gun violence plagues Chicago's Labor Day weekend
					

"These innocent young children should not be the byproduct of your criminal behavior," Police Superintendent David O. Brown said to those linked to the violence.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 8, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Paul Essien You know darn well how the "No Snitching Rule" works in the hood.  But here you go, this innocent 4 year old boy was caught in gang crossfire and killed on Sunday. Little Mychal should be playing with trucks right now, not buried in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that guy was killed by white people because one again. No arrests. 

And no snitch code goes out the window when children are being killed. You saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of 9 year Tyshawn Lee ?

*Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in.*

Because no one standing for the killing of kids.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 8, 2021)

4 year old Mychal Moultry Jr. was killed Sunday during the ongoing drug war in Chicago. It's funny how everyone freaks out about the 20 year war in Afghanistan but no one cares about the 50 year drug war in the US inner cities that has claimed over 300 thousand Black lives.









						Boy, 4, shot in head, killed as gun violence plagues Chicago's Labor Day weekend
					

"These innocent young children should not be the byproduct of your criminal behavior," Police Superintendent David O. Brown said to those linked to the violence.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> And no snitch code goes out the window when children are being killed. You saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of 9 year Tyshawn Lee ?


For every Tyshawm Lee there are 10 more who will fade to dust, forgotten by everyone.


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 8, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> For every Tyshawm Lee there are 10 more who will fade to dust, forgotten by everyone.


Well if they are they are not killed by black people. They are killed by whites,


----------



## AZrailwhale (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> So why in pretty much EVERY SINGLE thing MarathonMike post they say "anyone information leading to the arrests"
> 
> The white man who can tell you the precise location of star millions of light years away struggles to find these master criminals ? The white man who can get the bones of dinosaur millions of years old and tell you what it had for breakfast but can't find these fellas in one of the most heavily survellianced countries in the world ?
> 
> It's done by white people or should I say the white supremacists


You’re an idiot.  America is far from that.  You’ve been watching too much TV.  Maybe the ‘burbs have a lot of doorbell cameras and other security cams, but I doubt the poor areas do.  Plus somehow in densely populated neighborhoods there are never any witnesses to shootings that happen right out in public.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Sep 8, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> Well if we are delusional there is simple solution to show we are delusional.
> 
> 1. For every shooting or murder post who has been arrested
> 2. And for previous stuff you have posted show who has been convicted and charged.


I’m sure someone in that neighborhood would have seen a white guy shooting a black kid or teenager.  But nobody ever sees anything.  Who are witnesses more likely to be afraid of, some strange white guy from somewhere else, or the gang member or drug dealer the witness sees every day?  I know  it’s foreign to you, but use a little logic for once in your life.


----------



## horselightning (Sep 9, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> Well if they are they are not killed by black people. They are killed by whites,


blacks kill themselves every day.


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 9, 2021)

horselightning said:


> blacks kill themselves every day.


Focus on the killers in your own race


----------



## horselightning (Sep 10, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> Focus on the killers in your own race
> 
> View attachment 537143View attachment 537144View attachment 537145View attachment 537146View attachment 537147View attachment 537148View attachment 537149View attachment 537150View attachment 537151View attachment 537153View attachment 537154View attachment 537155View attachment 537156


when you dosomething abourt yours.  black is the worst crime in america.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 13, 2021)

Paul Essien You and IM2 love to pretend there is no drug gang war raging in the inner cities with Blacks killing Blacks at a rate of one per hour. To "prove" your fantasy, you both scour the internet for random murders or statistics involving White people. *There are over 250 MILLION WHITE PEOPLE in the US. Of course there will be random murders out of a group that large.* *The worst lies are the ones you tell yourselves.*


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 13, 2021)

60 more Blacks shot by other Blacks in Chicago this WEEKEND including 11 kids. Seven deaths. Oh wait no video on CNN, I guess it didn't happen.









						Chicago weekend shootings: 60 people wounded, including 11 kids
					

There were 60 people wounded in 40 shootings reported throughout Chicago over the weekend, including nearly a dozen children, police said Monday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## horselightning (Sep 13, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> 60 more Blacks shot by other Blacks in Chicago this WEEKEND including 11 kids. Seven deaths. Oh wait no video on CNN, I guess it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what they love to do


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 16, 2021)

Amanda Murry, 35 Mother of three, shot in the head and killed by a stray bullet from a random shooter. Oh well I'm sure you see this all the time in your neighborhood, right?









						‘My Mom Was Everything To Me:' Mother of Three Shot And Killed on Chicago's South Side
					

A night out with friends over the weekend ended in tragedy for 35-year-old Amanda McMurry, leaving her family, friends, and children to mourn her death.




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 21, 2021)

The drug wars in Chicago keep raging. 9 Killed and 52 others wounded.  So far this year 286 kids have been shot many of them killed. That is just about one EVERY DAY. Just in Chicago. 









						9 killed, 3-year-old among 52 others wounded in weekend shootings in Chicago
					

Five men were killed over the span of about four hours Saturday morning.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 21, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> All killed by white people



Hello, Paul. I agree large numbers of American citizens you and other Intra-Racial Discrimination practicing ProBlack Americans call "white people," are entirely responsible for creating flawed social assistance policies permitting significant numbers of SELFISH, immature, apathetic, emotionally or mentally ill American girls and women of African descent to intentionally introduce our nation's most precious assets to an impoverished, traumatic, potential life scarring childhood upbringing fraught with Struggles, Pain, Hardships Community Violence and Community FEAR.



			HTTPS://WWW.FIRSTSTAR.ORG/BLACK-CHILDREN-HAVE-HIGHEST-ABUSE-RATES/
		












#BeAHero
#EndChildAbuse
#ReportSuspectedChildAbuse

☮️♥️ EndHate2021


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 21, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> I’m sure someone in that neighborhood would have seen a white guy shooting a black kid or teenager.  But nobody ever sees anything.  Who are witnesses more likely to be afraid of, some strange white guy from somewhere else, or the gang member or drug dealer the witness sees every day?  I know  it’s foreign to you, but use a little logic for once in your life.



MY BROOKLYN, NY ROOKIE COP IGNORANCE

Sub-title: Why I Fled, Abandon, Transferred From Young Childhood Trauma (ACEs) Victims “Biggie Smalls” & “Jay-Z’s” Bedford-Stuyvesant Brooklyn Community

Growing up in the 60s-70s I regularly experienced the privilege and pleasure of witnessing virtually all black or American musicians of African descent showing off their skills, talent, peacefulness and generosity by composing and sharing with our world beautiful, timeless, soon-to-be CLASSIC American music art all Americans can and should be proud of.

I’m referring to family friendly music admiring, praising, honoring, adulating, wooing, lamenting, loving and respecting American girls and women, aka the maternal half of our Nation's population.









						StevieWonderJayZ.jpeg - cubeupload
					

Share images online with zero compression, completely free.




					cubeupload.com
				




The music composed and shared by my apparent peace-loving American neighbors of African descent convinced YOUNG ME they are peaceful, caring, loving fellow citizens more than deserving of my admiration and respect.

In the early eighties I became a rookie cop providing police services to young ‘Childhood Trauma’ (#ACEs) victims Shawn Carter and the late Christopher Wallace’s Brooklyn, NY neighborhoods. Two young, traumatized Americans who became popular urban story-TRUTH-tellers creating American art vividly describing the family, people and community harming violent SUIC!DAL/HOMIC!DAL anti-social behaviors they personally engaged in, or witnessed their friends or other emotionally troubled community members engaging in.









						JayZBiggieAbuse.jpg - cubeupload
					

Share images online with zero compression, completely free.




					cubeupload.com
				




Shawn (born 1969) and Christopher (born 1972) join untold numbers of urban-story-TRUTH-tellers who for more than thirty years compose American music art HATING, demeaning and denigrating the MATERNAL HALF of our population, characterizing American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent as less than human creatures, *hores, HOES or THOTS unworthy of being treated with basic human respect.

Is anyone curious to learn WHY in less than one generation popular American recording artists went from loving, adoring and respecting women, to characterizing women as inhuman creatures and HOES!









						StevieWonderJayZ.jpeg - cubeupload
					

Share images online with zero compression, completely free.




					cubeupload.com
				




When two of my field training officers learned I was assigned to Brooklyn’s Bedford Stuyvesant community they advised me, "be prepared to experience Culture Shock.”

Honestly, I was NOT prepared. Before becoming a police officer I was totally ignorant to the fact that frequently, often on a daily basis, I would be risking my life as well as dealing with the emotional stresses caused by attempting to identify, locate and apprehend light or heavily armed depressed, angry, frustrated, tormented, sometimes suicidal (NY Times May 18, 2015 – Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers) adult and teen FELLOW AMERICAN CITIZENS as young as 13-years-old.

According to Shawn’s own admission, he was 12-years-old when he shot a substance abusing sibling for stealing from a family member.

I am talking about regularly witnessing and interacting with a significant population of depressed, emotionally troubled teens and adults, WHO THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, during a critical period of human/childhood development, regularly experienced a potentially life-scarring disease/condition known to medical doctors and child development SCIENTISTS as “Childhood Trauma.”

The late Ms. Korryn Gaines, an apparent emotionally troubled 23 year-old mom of two, instructs her 5 y/o son to HATE police & NEVER submit to police authority:


Sadly, my experiences in personally interacting with traumatized, emotionally troubled citizens tells me much of trauma resulted from irresponsibly being introduced to an emotionally and/or physically abusive childhood fraught with pain, struggles, torment, uncertainty, frustration, FEAR, demeaning government handouts, resentment, depression, sorrow, sadness, disappointment and hardships. :Childhood Trauma!:

Just as sad is the FACT I believe many Americans share my long-held ignorance, having no clue that significant numbers of American children, teens and adults regularly deal with stress, FEAR and concerns for their family as well as neighbor’s and friend’s safety, while at any time of day or night counting the number of nearby or distant gunshots echoing through their residential neighborhoods. #MurderedAmericanChildren, #JamylaBolden #LaylahPeterson #BillThao #DeEarlvionWhitley

I am talking about the hair-raising, heart thumping sounds of gunfire erupting from the semi-automatic “Mack Milli” firearms that Mr. Barack “My Brother’s Keeper” Obama friend and repeat White House guest Shawn Carter proudly speaks about his emotionally troubled, SUIC!DAL/HOMIC!DAL thinking crew/gang/posse using to enforce and protect their ‘family, people and community harming’ 24/7 drug peddling operation. A drug peddling operation Shawn offered to his depressed, self-harming neighbors, regardless of their AGE, emotional, physical or MATERNAL condition. #AfeniShakur #ToyaGraham #GloriaDarden #FreddieGray









						JayZDomesticTerroris.jpg - cubeupload
					

Share images online with zero compression, completely free.




					cubeupload.com
				












						ObamaJonesTerrorism.jpg - cubeupload
					

Share images online with zero compression, completely free.




					cubeupload.com
				




Unfortunately, not all police officers possess the maturity, people skills, human temperament or STAMINA for regularly interacting with a significant number of emotionally ill, sometimes suic!d@l, homicidal thinking people.

Frankly, I believe police commanders need to do a better job identifying officers experiencing “burn-out.”

Somehow I lasted nearly twelve years before experiencing ‘TOTAL BURNOUT’ when I recognized my empathy and compassion were being drained from me without being replenished.

After twelve years of riding and witnessing the mind bending emotional roller coaster ride American urban story-TRUTH-teller and President Obama friend Kendrick Lamar describes as a “Good Kid, m.A.A.d. City” Street Culture, no different from the “T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E.” Child Abuse Culture the late urban TRUTH-teller Tupac Shakur vividly describes in his popular American art and interviews…









						THUGLIFETupacShakur.jpg - cubeupload
					

Share images online with zero compression, completely free.




					cubeupload.com
				




…I determined I needed to place ABOVE ALL ELSE my emotional well being, as well as my physical safety by requesting a transfer to a less demanding, less stressful, less life-threatening work environment populated by fewer numbers of depressed, emotionally or mentally ill people engaging in SUIC!DAL/HOMIC!DAL family, people and community harming behaviors that greatly diminishes the Quality of Life for my peaceful, reasonably responsible American neighbors.

"Can  You Remind Me Why We Killing Each Other:"


DOWNTOWN SHOOTOUT -










						9ccDearMomBeAdvised.jpg - cubeupload
					

Share images online with zero compression, completely free.




					cubeupload.com
				




Unfortunately, not all American moms recognize that placing ABOVE ALL ELSE the emotional well-being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets will most likely result with fairly or wonderfully happy children maturing into reasonably responsible teen and adult citizens respecting themselves, their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors, as well as the authority responsible for maintaining peace in all American neighborhoods.

EVEN MORE UNFORTUNATE is the fact young kids like Shawn, Kendrick Lamar, the late Christopher Wallace, the late Freddie Gray, the late Tupac Shakur, the late Michael Brown, the late Eric Garner, the late Laquan McDonald, the late Stephon Clark, as well as untold numbers of abused, neglected and/or maltreated children and teens do not have the option of packing up their belongings and moving to another community when they believe their minds are being affected in ways that is not healthy for them.

Continued…

Continued…

Frankly, if my American neighbors of African descent GENUINELY wish to improve the Quality of Life for Americans residing in struggling, traumatized communities, I believe the following question needs to be HONESTLY answered and addressed:

When significant numbers of American citizens refuse, often in a hostile manner, to assist law enforcement in identifying emotionally or mentally ill Americans responsible for greatly diminishing their fellow citizen’s Quality of Life, are these NON SNITCHING American citizens partly or greatly responsible for helping to maintain an atmosphere of lawlessness and FEAR in their community?

Driving home from work one bright sunny afternoon I was stopped at a traffic light in a residential Brooklyn neighborhood when gunfire erupted so close to me I thought I was the target.

As I try squeezing under my aging Chevy’s dashboard, I notice three men all armed with handguns run by me entering a waiting town car that I decide to follow, risking my own life and safety by attempting to gather information about the gunmen.

They stop at a Brownstone home about ten blocks from the shooting. Not willing to confront three or more armed men, I begin searching for a WORKING pay phone to alert my co-workers before heading back to the scene where I learn three men sitting on the stoop in front of a residential Brownstone home were shot, one was “likely” to die.

After returning to the scene I also learned not one of the three victims nor any of their neighbors ‘chillin’ outside on this warm, sunny afternoon, saw anything.

I was the only witness willing to help police identify and remove from the community three apparent extremely dangerous, emotionally damaged, suicidal/homicidal thinking people presenting an ongoing danger to peaceful, reasonably well adjusted Brooklyn residents.

Sadly, I’m referring to emotionally ill, as well as peaceful Brooklyn residents embracing GENUINE & REAL concerns for their own safety if they were to assist (SNITCH) police in making their neighborhood safer for their families and friends.

Much like the overwhelming majority of good, decent police officers fearful of becoming scorned and hated if they were to SNITCH on a another cop they observe crossing the line, the overwhelming majority of good, decent people residing in communities influenced by The Street or Gangsta Culture know they risk becoming targets of community hatred and scorn if they assist police in disrupting the Street Culture prevalent in far too many American communities.

Sadly, my peaceful American neighbors also face greater fears as well as concerns for their personal and family’s PHYSICAL SAFETY if they ignore the ‘Community Code of Silence’ by helping police identify the dangerous, emotionally ill people in the community.

A short time after the shooting I observe the same tinted-out town car return to the scene. The driver and sole occupant is detained, further investigation reveals the driver is wanted for a drug related shooting occurring a few weeks earlier. Apparently the shooting I witnessed was retaliation for the earlier shooting.

Three days later, after making this Brooklyn community my second home for nearly twelve years, I decided it was time to pack up my belongings and abandon/flee/transfer from a community that largely wishes to ignore the potentially life scarring MENTAL HEALTH ISSUES affecting children and teens, as well as adults. 

I’m referring to American kids, WHO THRU NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, are irresponsibly introduced to a traumatic childhood upbringing fraught with Pain, Struggles, Hardships, Chaos, Uncertainty Depression, Community Violence and Community FEAR, by a significant population of mostly SINGLE primary maternal caregivers FOCUSED on receiving “handouts” or child support payments, while seemingly unconcerned about their maternal responsibility to their children, as well as their societal obligations and duty to place the EMOTIONAL WELL BEING of America’s most precious and cherished assets ABOVE ALL ELSE!!!

'Lamenting MULTIPLE Baby Daddies' ~Jazzyslim2005


I look forward to reading my responsible, caring, concerned American or foreign born neighbors thoughts, concerns and opinions with hopes we can begin an honest, FACTUAL discussion about ENDING America’s potentially life scarring THUGLIFE Child Care Public Health Crisis, aka America’s Generational Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment evolving from America’s multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.
___

Front of 1110 Fulton Street, Brooklyn NY – Fulton St. is a secondary commercial thoroughfare traversing east to west through the heart of northern Brooklyn.

“Biggie Smalls Chillin With Friends 1991 Bed Sty, Brooklyn”


In the early 80s when I became a rookie uniform cop, Fulton St. between Bedford and Classon Aves., which included 1110 Fulton St, is one of the first 79th Precinct foot posts I was assigned to patrol, inspect and keep safe from hazardous conditions, for the benefit of community residents as well as people working and operating legitimate businesses in the area.

One block to the east of 1110 Fulton St. is the Franklin Ave. and Fulton St. elevated subway line which was a hub for drug sales, physical force as well as gun robbery, box-cutter purse theft, box-cutter wallet theft and other crimes or offenses that severely diminished the Quality of Life for my peaceful Brooklyn neighbors and commuters. In the 1920’s my paternal grandmother lived on Hancock St. located one block north of Franklin Ave. and Fulton St.

One block to the west of 1110 Fulton St is Crispus Attucks Playground which at that time was a location for substance abusing, depressed self-harming Americans to congregate for the purpose of purchasing and injecting heroin. 

At that time and into the 90s the park’s ground was literally littered with discarded hypodermic needles, as well as “tons” of discarded crack vials Christopher “Biggie Smalls” Wallace proudly speaks about offering to his depressed neighbors, regardless of his self-harming neighbor’s AGE, emotional, physical or MATERNAL condition.
__
I write about and share evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring African American Child Care Public Health Crisis that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our American neighbors of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

The same Child Care Health Crisis the late popular American urban story-TRUTH-teller Tupac Shakur describes in his often misinterpreted THUGLIFE Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment AWARENESS PREVENTION PSA:

“The HATE U Give Little Infants Fvvks EVERYONE“ ~Tupac Shakur, Childhood Trauma ACEs victim

“We need more people who care; you know what I’m saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that…” ~Tupac Shakur

The GOOD NEWS:

According to SCIENTIFIC Medical Research, it appears Tupac was  correct.

Introducing caring, RESPONSIBLE ‘SOULutions’ oriented Child Abuse Awareness, Education & PREVENTION Advocate, California Surgeon General Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, Founder & CEO of the ‘Center for Youth Wellness’.

Cali Surgeon General Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, MPH, FAAP, explains Childhood Trauma, Neglect, Maltreatment and ADULT MENTAL HEALTH:

KQED NEWSROOM: How "Toxic Stress" Affects Children's Health

Dr. Harris offers 'SOULutions' for ending HATE & Violence:

Dr. Nadine Burke Harris - How early childhood experiences affect children’s future

Early Brain Child Development SCIENTIST, Dr. Bruce D. Perry MD, PhD, spills the beans to Childhood Trauma (ACEs) victim Oprah Winfrey, offering SCIENTIFIC medical research explaining why children who grow up witnessing or experiencing violence, chaos, uncertainty, inconsistency or neglect are more vulnerable, having much HIGHER RATES of risk for mental health problems, much higher rates of risk for doing poorly in school or just functioning in the world:

Oprah Winfrey: How Child Neglect, Abuse & Maltreatment Affects Developing Young Minds

https://www.firststar.org/black-children-have-highest-abuse-rates/ by BlackVoiceNews

I look forward to reading thoughtful, intelligent replies, that hopefully will include SOLUTIONS for preventing American children and teens from SUFFERING, THRU NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, a traumatic, potential life scarring childhood upbringing!

Tagged:

Follow The Science
Mental Health

☮️♥️ EndHate2021


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 21, 2021)

AveryJarhman Wow a lot to unpack there. Was this autobiographical Avery?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 21, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> AveryJarhman Wow a lot to unpack there. Was this autobiographical Avery?



Hi, Mike. Yes, post #372 in this thread explains why after near-12 years of interviewing fellow citizens, many who through no fault of their own, became victims of violent crimes committed by emotionally troubled citizens, I packed my belongings and transferred to another Community where concerns for my emotional health, as well as physical well-being were greatly diminished.

Mike, I'm referring to emotionally traumatized citizens who for the most part are raised, nurtured and socialized by emotionally troubled, SELFISH, immature, apathetic teen and adult Maternal Caregivers.

Somehow I lasted near-12 years before burnout set in, causing me to no longer care about serving this traumatized Brooklyn, New York community.

Frankly, I wanted out before I was seriously injured or killed, or was forced to use Deadly Physical Force against an emotionally troubled citizen who through no fault of his or her own, was raised and conditioned to HATE.

Blacks Are Taught To Hate America" ~It's Kyou

ProBlack BLM Modus Operandi:

A Brooklyn community that at the time was populated by approximately 95,000 residents reporting about 220 robberies a month.

The key word is "reporting"  because many acts of robbery go unreported due to victim's concerned about reprisals.

Mike, on a positive note, I'm witnessing more and more American men of African descent recognizing and addressing the emotional damage done to communities by a matriarchal focused hierarchy that is raising our nation's precious assets to HATE.

Watch "REAL BLACK MEN. MAN-UP! TAKE YOUR NUTS BACK FROM THE BLACK MATRIARCHY" 


Peace.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 21, 2021)

AveryJarhman I think you should consider writing a book. You have real world experience with a problem that is a cancer in our country. And you address problems concerning Black women in particular that I have read very little if anything about. Keep posting and thank you for your service!


----------



## IM2 (Sep 22, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 You are making a false equivalency, one the favorite tricks of Leftists. There is no comparison between the DAILY CARNAGE occurring in poor Black neighborhoods and random gun deaths by White people.*  There is a drug gang war raging in the inner cities and the recruits are angry young Black men, most of them Fatherless.  As long as Black men like you and PaulEssian ignore the problem and blame White Supremacists, the problem will never go away. YOU ARE PART OF THE PROBLEM. *


I know what goes on in the black community. You don't.

Yes there is an equivalence.  You are talking about less than 1/1000th of a percent of the black population. 1 life =1 life. Whites are killing each other and committing suicide.  Me and Paul know what the problem is. You want to blame everything else but the root cause. The drugs come to the black community from somewhere. Blacks don't own airlies, shipping railroad or hughe truck lines. 

You don't care about the black community, you only have this thread to try telling us blacks what the problem in our communities are according to your white ass. But the problem is not because of anything you say. 85 percent of whites are killed by another whites. Whites are 4-5 times more likely to be killed by another white than someone black.

Whites control the shipping and wholesale distribution of drugs in this country. So like everything else, the root cause of this problem is white racism. Your numbers are incorrect and the fact is, crime is lower today than it was 20 years ago. But you're a racist and you have been allowed to continue posting this rubber room bullshit because most of the admin here are just as racist as you.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 22, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> AveryJarhman I think you should consider writing a book. You have real world experience with a problem that is a cancer in our country. And you address problems concerning Black women in particular that I have read very little if anything about. Keep posting and thank you for your service!


No he shouldn't but he kisses your white racist ass and you think it's great.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 22, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> For every Tyshawm Lee there are 10 more who will fade to dust, forgotten by everyone.


That's a lie. But you have chosen to believe a fake narrative that satisfies your racism.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 22, 2021)

IM2 said:


> I know what goes on in the black community. You don't.


You don't know jack shit about the Black community. All you do is spend your day pouring over statistics and graphs and hating on White people.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 22, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> You don't know jack shit about the Black community. All you do is spend your day pouring over statistics and graphs and hating on White people.



Since I  actually have lived in the black community and you're posting links, it would be wise for you to shut the fuck up.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 22, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Since I actually have lived in the black community and you're posting links, it would be wise for you to shut the fuck up.


I'll just keep documenting the daily misery of innocent Black people killed by drug gang violence. It is a cancer in our country that affects every American. And just like cancer, ignoring it makes it worse.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 22, 2021)

The Logistics of Transporting Drug Shipments

DTOs have well-established transportation networks and often transport illicit drug shipments directly to drug markets throughout the United States. Some DTOs relinquish control by distributing illicit drugs from stash locations to traffickers who purchase these drugs and then transport the shipments themselves to distribution areas. DTOs often hire independent drug transportation groups to transport drugs, insulating themselves from law enforcement investigations and compartmentalizing trafficking operations. These transporters are hired for the sole purpose of moving drug shipments, and they operate in cells that are separate from other DTO operations. As a result, seizures of illicit drugs from transporters often yield little or no information to law enforcement officials about other DTO members or DTO operations. For example, Colombian DTOs often employ Mexican traffickers whose successful transportation networks allow these DTOs to circumvent the problems caused by law enforcement disruption of their own transportation routes.

*Drug shipments are typically stashed in ranches, warehouses, residences, and trailers near primary points of entry into the United States for consolidation, distribution, and subsequent transport to drug markets throughout the United States. To transport drugs, traffickers primarily use commercial trucks and privately owned and rental vehicles equipped with hidden compartments and natural voids in the vehicles. Additionally, bulk quantities of illicit drugs are sometimes commingled with legitimate goods in commercial trucks. Many drug traffickers use postal and package delivery services to transport illicit drugs within the United States and, to a much lesser extent, use couriers and cargo shipments on aircraft, buses, and trains.*





__





						(U) Drug Movement Into and Within the United States - National Drug Threat Assessment 2010 (UNCLASSIFIED)
					





					www.justice.gov
				




Most of  these things are NOT owned by blacks.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 22, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> I'll just keep documenting the daily misery of innocent Black people killed by drug gang violence. It is a cancer in our country that affects every American. And just like cancer, ignoring it makes it worse.


You might waant to document the daily misery of white fetanyl users and deaths by various types of gun deaths. That's a bigger cancer and you choose to ignore it and watch it get worse to satisfy your racist esire to talk nasty about black people.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 22, 2021)

IM2 Ah so you finally admit there is a rampant drug problem in the Inner Cities fueled by outside organizations. Exactly what I have been saying! !We are making progress here!


----------



## IM2 (Sep 22, 2021)

Drug trafficking is the most widespread and lucrative organized crime operation in the United States, accounting for nearly 40 percent of this country's organized crime activity and generating an annual income estimated to be as high as $110 billion. Large trafficking organizations dominate the illicit drug market. These groups include the "families" of America's La Cosa Nostra, as well as an array of more recently identified crime groups such as the Sicilian "Mafia," outlaw motorcycle gangs and groups based in the Nigerian and Colombian communities. While La Cosa Nostra has historically been involved in narcotics trafficking, newer organizations, in many ways quite different from La Cosa Nostra, now play a major role in the drug trade. Generally, these newer groups develop solely around drug trafficking operations and are activity-specific, dependent only on drug-related criminal activity for income. They tend to be more fluidly organized than La Cosa Nostra, and are not as self-contained but are marked by a degree of violence and corruption unsurpassed by any other criminal activity.

Organized crime groups involved in drug trafficking, however, share a central feature with other organized crime groups in that they consist of a core criminal group and a specialized criminal support designed to facilitate illicit activity. This "core/support" configuration is one this Commission has found to be common to all organized crime groups today.





__





						Drug Trafficking and Organized Crime
					





					www.druglibrary.org
				




Cocaine is ordinarily smuggled from South America to the United States for major trafficking organizations by American citizens acting as mercenary pilots. Recruits include ex-military, commercial and private pilots, and in some cases, unlicensed aviators. The speed, mobility and evasive capabilities of air transport have made it the preferred node of shipment among Colombian traffickers, and many have built airstrips either near their processing centers or along the coastlines to permit the fast direct export of cocaine. On Colombia's north coast alone, over 150 clandestine landing strips and three international airports facilitate smuggling activities.

Individual pilots are generally responsible for purchasing or leasing transportation vehicles and hiring flight crews. Obtaining a plane for purchase seldom presents any difficulty, since many aircraft are regularly advertised for sale in a number of trade periodicals. One popular journal, Trade-a-Plane, is published three times each month and advertises thousands of aircraft available for sale in each issue. Planes are also available for purchase at numerous government auctions of seized properties. These events often allow traffickers to repurchase aircraft, which they were previously forced to forfeit.

Because traffickers attempt to ship the largest possible quantities of cocaine to the widest range of destinations in the United States, the aircraft selected for smuggling generally represent the optimum balance between range and cargo capacity. The most popular of these are conventional light twin engine planes, such as the Piper Aztec, Piper Navajo and the Cessna 400 series. Most such planes can transport about a ton of cocaine over a range of about 1,800 miles and can stay airborne for 11 and one hours with standard fuel systems. Larger airplanes such as DC-3 aircraft are common on shuttle flights between the United States and various transshipment points; the fastest aircraft are always preferred when available.





__





						Drug Trafficking and Organized Crime
					





					www.druglibrary.org
				




There aren't any blacks in LaCostra Nostra.  And there aren't that many blacks who own big ass cargo planes. But keep on pretending that those drugs just magically show up in black communities by magic.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 22, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 Ah so you finally admit there is a rampant drug problem in the Inner Cities fueled by outside organizations. Exactly what I have been saying! !We are making progress here!


No, what I  am saying is that whites are shipping drugs into these communities. That's the problem.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 22, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No, what I am saying is that whites are shipping drugs into these communities. That's the problem.


You have no way of knowing all of the actors involved with illegal drug shipments into the Inner Cities. *Besides that fact, it is irrelevant WHAT COLOR they are. *They are fucking up our country and the HHS, the FBI, the CIA does absolutely NOTHING about it. That is because there is no political benefit for them  to do so.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 22, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> You have no way of knowing all of the actors involved with illegal drug shipments into the Inner Cities. *Besides that fact, it is irrelevant WHAT COLOR they are. *They are fucking up our country and the HHS, the FBI, the CIA does absolutely NOTHING about it. That is because there is no political benefit for them  to do so.


It is relevant and that's that's part of the problem. Whites like you are too busy looking for reason to excuse your behavior then try projecting your shit on everybody else. You just want to spew your racism, you don't give a fucbk about the blacks whose lives you arr using, nor do you have the fortitude to stand up to whites who bring the drugs into this country. You're a fucking coward. White men like you are scared of anyone you think has power so you beat up on thhe poor in thhhe hoods with your racism and then vote in whites like yourself who arr too scared to do what it takes to end the problem.

Like everything else, the root cause of this problem is white racism and I am not just talking about white organized crime brining drugs into black communities. I'm talking about racist white bankers who refuse to invest in ideas from inner city entrepreneurs. Let that sink in idiot, because I  bet you don't have the first clue of what I  mean.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 22, 2021)

IM2  I care about Americans who have been under attack for over half a century. Americans who have been losing their babies like Serenity Broughton to drug fueled violence.  That should not be happening in America. You are more concerned about painting me a Racist or the skin color of the people who are transporting the drugs into the  inner cities. Who gives a shit? Let's find out who they are, shut them down and put them in jail. My guess is as good as yours but I think it is a coalition of the drug cartels, China and The Mafia.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 22, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2  I care about Americans who have been under attack for over half a century. Americans who have been losing their babies like Serenity Broughton to drug fueled violence.  That should not be happening in America. You are more concerned about painting me a Racist or the skin color of the people who are transporting the drugs into the  inner cities. Who gives a shit? Let's find out who they are, shut them down and put them in jail. My guess is as good as yours but I think it is a coalition of the drug cartels, China and The Mafia.



No you aren't. I'm concerned about people who have been consistently under attack for 402 years. Again your narrow focus allows you to miss the big picture and that's because the big picture implicates whites. I am not painting you, you're painting yourself and you're more interested in condemning a race than understanding holistically what has created that situation. You guess is not as good as mine. I know what the problem is and you don't.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Sep 22, 2021)

IM2 said:


> It is relevant and that's that's part of the problem. Whites like you are too busy looking for reason to excuse your behavior then try projecting your shit on everybody else. You just want to spew your racism, you don't give a fucbk about the blacks whose lives you arr using, nor do you have the fortitude to stand up to whites who bring the drugs into this country. You're a fucking coward. White men like you are scared of anyone you think has power so you beat up on thhe poor in thhhe hoods with your racism and then vote in whites like yourself who arr too scared to do what it takes to end the problem.
> 
> Like everything else, the root cause of this problem is white racism and I am not just talking about white organized crime brining drugs into black communities. I'm talking about racist white bankers who refuse to invest in ideas from inner city entrepreneurs. Let that sink in idiot, because I  bet you don't have the first clue of what I  mean.


It doesn't matter what color traffickers are.  They are criminals.  But you will be happy to know there is a simple and easy solution to criminals selling drugs in your community- DON'T BUY THEM.  No market and the criminals will go elsewhere.  Don't blame White people because Black people break the law and buy and use drugs.  Nobody is holding Black people down and stuffing coke up their noses, crack pipes into their mouths or needles into their arms.


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 22, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> I'll just keep documenting the daily misery of innocent Black people killed by drug gang violence. It is a cancer in our country that affects every American. And just like cancer, ignoring it makes it worse.


Kiled by whites supremacists


----------



## Paul Essien (Sep 22, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> It doesn't matter what color traffickers are.  They are criminals.  But you will be happy to know there is a simple and easy solution to criminals selling drugs in your community- DON'T BUY THEM.  No market and the criminals will go elsewhere.  Don't blame White people because Black people break the law and buy and use drugs.  Nobody is holding Black people down and stuffing coke up their noses, crack pipes into their mouths or needles into their arms.


Most drug users are not black. Most of the drugs are in suburban areas. 

Meth and heroin are drugs that black people rarely use or sell today. Most of the users and sellers are white or non black.

Yet more black people r in jaill. Waco has been a hotbed for crystal meth use. So what do the white supremacists do ? Change possession of meth from felony to misdemeanor.

All over the USA white people are drugged out on meth like this



















These white folks got K&A looking like skid row. 

The system of white supremacy gives them gives them clean needles and a program to pick up the needles those trifling cave beasts discard on the ground. 

Plus they beg 24/7 with their dusty ass signs in the street and subway. You see when it’s a white problem it isn’t a problem. They don’t want the little white Timmys of the world to hit that cell






They have a system to go easy on them like Clinton in this opiod crisis. They have Methodone Clinics to help them manage their addiction.






Wonder if he's ever spoken on the CIA's trade of Cocaine 4 Weapons in Nicaragua '90's ? Or Nixon's overt racist drug war that he co-opted ?

They go so soft on white drug users that Miami police say they’ll offer opioid addicts rehab instead of arresting them






Look at the story of the dead opiod addict last year (Maddie Linsenmeir). You would think she was getting to be buried in Arlington with all this press around her death.






They’re making martyrs out of white drug users when we steady getting killed. Drugs don't stick with black folk. Heroin ended in the 60s. Coke the 70s. Crack the 80s. The only thing left is weed. But when Black folks put that down watch "them" make Newport illegal to smoke.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Sep 22, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> Most drug users are not black. Most of the drugs are in suburban areas.
> 
> Meth and heroin are drugs that black people rarely use or sell today. Most of the users and sellers are white or non black.
> 
> ...


Then why are you complaining about White drug importers flooding Black neighborhoods with drugs?  You can't have it both ways.  Either there is a demand for illegal drugs in Black neighborhoods that criminals of whatever color are filling, or there isn't and Black neighborhoods are drug free except for a little grass.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 22, 2021)

Paul Essien said:


> Most drug users are not black. Most of the drugs are in suburban areas.


Now I know why you were afraid to watch the CBS Morning Special on Inner City Violence. Your delusional hatred of White people would be blown apart if you actually saw the truth.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 22, 2021)

IM2 said:


> No you aren't. I'm concerned about people who have been consistently under attack for 402 years. Again your narrow focus allows you to miss the big picture and that's because the big picture implicates whites. I am not painting you, you're painting yourself and you're more interested in condemning a race than understanding holistically what has created that situation. You guess is not as good as mine. I know what the problem is and you don't.


You desperately cling to your hatred of White people and therefore me because that is fundamental to your belief system. You know darn well you agree with me about the problem facing the Inner City but that scared you so now you are back to your old saw of "400 years of White oppression". The truth will set you free but you keep yourself chained.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 22, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> And you address problems concerning Black women in particular that I have read very little if anything about.



Mike, in my opinion, countless American women of all ethnic backgrounds are responsible for ignoring or abandoning their maternal responsibility to raise a smiling, happy baby maturing into a reasonably well-adjusted teen and adult citizen embracing EMPATHY, Compassion and Respect for their neighbors.

Unfortunately, as you know, feminism and flawed social assistance policies created in the 1960s encouraged girls and women to build fatherless families.

Sadly, kids and teens of African descent were the first to suffer as a result of these flawed policies. 

Some surveys report Empathy on the decline in USA:






						Empathy
					

Empathy is the ability to recognize, understand, and share the thoughts and feelings of another person, animal, or fictional character. Developing empathy is crucial for establishing relationships and behaving compassionately. It involves experiencing another person’s point of view, rather than...




					www.psychologytoday.com
				




Fatherless Child Sharing Tears & PAIN:

Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 22, 2021)

IM2 said:


> I know what goes on in the black community. You don't.



Hi, IM2. Can we agree if you truly know what's going on in what you refer to as the black community, you should have no problem whatsoever explaining to your readers why American children and teens of African descent SUFFER our nation's highest rates of potential life scarring child neglect, abuse, abandonment and maltreatment.



			HTTPS://WWW.FIRSTSTAR.ORG/BLACK-CHILDREN-HAVE-HIGHEST-ABUSE-RATES/
		


#BeAHero
#EndChildAbuse
#ReportSuspectedChildAbuse

☮️♥️ EndHate2021


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 4, 2021)

Looks like it was a quiet weekend in Chicago. Only 41 shot with 4 deaths. Maybe there is an ammo shortage and the drug gangs can't get enough bullets.









						4 killed, 41 wounded in Chicago shootings over weekend
					

A 17-year-old boy was one of the homicide victims. Four other teens were injured.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 18, 2021)

Three men arrested in the murder of 8 year old PJ Evans, whom I posted about over a month ago. Apparently they just opened fire on a group of people in the middle of an apartment complex and one of their bullets killed PJ as he was playing video games in his apartment. Let's hope Landover Md. doesn't have a retarded DA like Kim Foxx who will let them go because of the "mutual combat" law.









						Three Men Arrested in Killing of 8-Year-Old Peyton ‘PJ' Evans in Landover
					

Three men have been arrested in the killing of an 8-year-old boy in Prince George’s County, police said Wednesday.




					www.nbcwashington.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 18, 2021)

Only 22 shot in Chicago this weekend! Looks like the supply chain bottleneck is making bullets scarce in the hood. 









						Chicago shootings: At least 22 shot, 4 fatally, in weekend gun violence, police say
					

At least 22 people have been shot, four fatally, in Chicago gun violence this weekend.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 24, 2021)

13 people wounded in random shootings across Chicago IN ONE DAY with a 17 year old killed in a hail of bullets from a drive by shooter.








						17-Year-Old Boy Killed, 13 Others Wounded — Including 5 in Single Attack — in Citywide Shootings Friday
					

A 17-year-old boy was killed and 13 others wounded — including five in a single attack — in Chicago shootings Friday.




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 27, 2021)

*Chicago has lost 10 PERCENT of it's Black population over the last decade.* Mostly due to migration to safer areas but certainly part of that is due to gun deaths. But it's ok, Mayor Beetlejuice is going to start suing the drug gangs so that should make things all better. 









						How Chicago Can Stem the Tide of Black Population Loss
					

From its founding as a trading post by a Haitian man to the Great Migration to today, Chicago owes much to its Black residents. But since the 1980s, the city that helped shape our country’s first Black president has seen a steady stream of its Black residents flee.




					news.wttw.com


----------



## horselightning (Oct 28, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> *Chicago has lost 10 PERCENT of it's Black population over the last decade.* Mostly due to migration to safer areas but certainly part of that is due to gun deaths. But it's ok, Mayor Beetlejuice is going to start suing the drug gangs so that should make things all better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do to blacks shooting blacks


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 8, 2021)

Lisa Ling CNN: excellent documentary on gang culture and the destruction it causes to young lives. Even if they survive, they are certainly scarred for life having seen all the death and violence beginning in childhood. This is not Central America, it should not be happening here.









						Man shares how he was pulled into a gang at 9-years-old - CNN Video
					

"It went from me picking up a stick, bottle, knife to guns," said Curtis Toler, a former gang member. Lisa Ling looks into the history of violence in Chicago on "This is Life" on Sunday at 10pm ET/PT.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 8, 2021)

Looks like the ammo supply problem has been solved in Chicago. The gangs are at it again 50 shot, 10 deaths last weekend in America's shooting gallery. 









						Chicago shootings: 50 shot, 10 fatally, in weekend gun violence, police say
					

At least 50 people have been shot, ten fatally, in Chicago gun violence this weekend.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 17, 2021)

8 year old Demetrius Stevens shot in the head and killed by a gang banger going after his older brother, also a gang banger. Demetrius was playing on his porch.









						Boy, 8, playing on porch killed in alleged gang-related shooting, police say
					

"They shot and killed an 8-year-old that could not defend himself and probably did not even see it coming."




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## horselightning (Nov 17, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> 8 year old Demetrius Stevens shot in the head and killed by a gang banger going after his older brother, also a gang banger. Demetrius was playing on his porch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


black on black crime lives. so sad.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 17, 2021)

horselightning It's more than just ignoring Black on Black violence. These poor communities are basically 3rd world war zones. But Democrat Congressmen who preside over these districts have done NOTHING about the violence for over 50 years. Maybe they are being paid off by the organizations shipping the drugs into the inner cities. Little kids shot dead on their porch or strapped in their car seats is not America.


----------



## horselightning (Nov 17, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> horselightning It's more than just ignoring Black on Black violence. These poor communities are basically 3rd world war zones. But Democrat Congressmen who preside over these districts have done NOTHING about the violence for over 50 years. Maybe they are being paid off by the organizations shipping the drugs into the inner cities. Little kids shot dead on their porch or strapped in their car seats is not America.


true , and another problem is black are denial they day white make up their black on black violence. craziness.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 23, 2021)

Kevin Tinker 14, is the latest kid to die in  a drug/gang shooting. It wasn't cross-fire, he was shot several times just standing in front of a house.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 23, 2021)

This needs to be in badlands.

Approximately 100,000 blacks will die this year fromn stress induced high blood pressure for holding in anger and frustration due to white racism such as what we see here. That needs to end. When that ends, the proper understanding of what's needed to change these communities will be supported by racists like the OP and they will begin supporting initiatives that will provide alternativess to drug sales. 

All this thread is about another whiite dude crying crocodile tears and posting red meat for other white supremacists to use. 

Fake indignation.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 23, 2021)

IM2 said:


> This needs to be in badlands.


And there is IM2 trying ONCE AGAIN to silence my thread that documents the inhumanity that has been going on for 50 years. Keep trying to silence me IM2, all I do is report tragedies that should not be happening in America. *It is truly a shame that you a Black man doesn't give a rat's ass about Kevin, Serenity. Demetrius, P.J. or the countess other Black youth who are cut down by drug gang violence. *


----------



## IM2 (Nov 23, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> And there is IM2 trying ONCE AGAIN to silence my thread that documents the inhumanity that has been going on for 50 years. Keep trying to silence me IM2, all I do is report tragedies that should not be happening in America. *It is truly a shame that you a Black man doesn't give a rat's ass about Kevin, Serenity. Demetrius, P.J. or the countess other Black youth who are cut down by drug gang violence. *



You don't give a damn about them. You aren't doing anything but race baiting. You talk about 50 years, I'm talking about 245. And part of that 245 is whites like yourself who created the conditions in those communities, ship the drugs into them, then create threads like this where you preach about shit that you think causes this but don't want to look at the root cause of the problem. Stop using these tragedies to race bait.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 23, 2021)

IM2 said:


> You don't give a damn about them. You aren't doing anything but race baiting. You talk about 50 years, I'm talking about 245. And part of that 245 is whites like yourself who created the conditions in those communities, ship the drugs into them, then create threads like this where you preach about shit that you think causes this but don't want to look at the root cause of the problem. Stop using these tragedies to race bait.


I care way more about them than you do, that's obvious. Did it ever occur to you that I might just love kids no matter what their color?


----------



## IM2 (Nov 23, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> I care way more about them than you do, that's obvious. Did it ever occur to you that I might just love kids no matter what their color?


You don't love them. You're using them to race bait. Go work in the commjunity like I did for 30 years then come talk.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 23, 2021)

IM2 said:


> You don't love them. You're using them to race bait. Go work in the commjunity like I did for 30 years then come talk.


How do you know that? You don't. You just can't stand the fact that I put a spotlight on the tragedy. You've never even stated their names, that proves you are in denial.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 24, 2021)

13 year old Maliyah Turner was shot and killed standing in front of a Rec Center in Baltimore. The city is near 300 murders this year.
No witnesses so far and no news coverage on Maliyah's murder. This is why I maintain this thread. Parents should not be burying their kids. 









						'I'm Begging': Mayor Brandon Scott Implores Witnesses In Teen Girl's Murder To Speak Up
					

Police said gun fire echoed in the air outside the Lillian Jones Recreation Center on N. Stricker Street on Thursday night. In the aftermath -- Maliyah Turner had fatal injuries.




					baltimore.cbslocal.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 29, 2021)

Chicago: 45 shot, 5 deaths including a 15 year old boy waiting for a Rideshare was shot and killed over Thanksgiving weekend. The boy has not been identified yet.









						At Least 41 People Wounded, 5 Killed In Thanksgiving Weekend Shootings In Chicago
					

At least 46 people were shot in Chicago over the long Thanksgiving weekend, including an 18-year-old man in the South Austin neighborhood. Four of the people who were shot have died.




					chicago.cbslocal.com


----------



## horselightning (Nov 29, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Chicago: 45 shot, 5 deaths including a 15 year old boy waiting for a Rideshare was shot and killed over Thanksgiving weekend. The boy has not been identified yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more black on black crime i see


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 29, 2021)

horselightning Every hour of every day, the inner city drug war rages on. "Nothing to see here" sez BLM and Al Sharpton.


----------



## horselightning (Nov 29, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> horselightning Every hour of every day, the inner city drug war rages on. "Nothing to see here" sez BLM and Al Sharpton.


race baters who do nothing for their people.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 30, 2021)

13 year old boy from Tampa shot and killed after arguments about his scooter. It's not just drugs and gangs, now it's scooters.









						13-year-old shot after argument over scooter, witnesses say
					

A 13-year-old was shot in Florida Tuesday after neighbors said they heard an argument over an electric scooter.




					myfox8.com


----------



## IM2 (Nov 30, 2021)

There are people in these cities besides Sharpton and BLM. You white race baiters don't give a damn about blacks dying. All you are doing is trying to keep perpetuating a lie of uncontrolled black on black violence.

Meanwhile:

*“So one way to think of racial disparities in health is over 200 black people dying prematurely every single day in America,” Williams said. “Congress would move heaven and hell if a plane were crashing every day … with 200 Americans on it, but that’s what is happening every day because of racism in American society.*









						Q&A: Health, race and police brutality
					

"One way to think of racial disparities in health is over 200 black people dying prematurely every single day in America,” according to David Williams of Harvard University.



					www.usatoday.com
				




That's 73,000 deaths per year that aren't from gunshots and your pathological obsession with showing inner city black on black kiilings. 200 deaths per day. More than in Chicago, Baltimore or any other city you punk ass racists want to use. 200 blacks per day are dying because of white racism. That's white on black crime that's out of control and nobody cares to stop it. These are blacks deaths too, but they don't matter to you. We don't see your white ass talking about this here, because you're disingenuous.

This is a bait thread that has been allowed to continue here instead of being closed or moved to the flame zone because of racism that exists among some who are administrators.
.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 30, 2021)

IM2 said:


> There are people in these cities besides Sharpton and BLM. You white race baiters don't give a damn about blacks dying. All you are doing is trying to keep perpetuating a lie of uncontrolled black on black violence.


I just saw a Black woman from Johns Hopkins saying the same thing, that there is no black on black crime. I guess I was right, Black denial really is a thing. Claiming there is NO Black on Black crime is exactly WHY the Black on Black crimes and murders have gone unabated for half a century and people like IM2, Paul and that woman from Johns Hopkins are part of the reason why it will continue for another half a century.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 30, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> I just saw a Black woman from Johns Hopkins saying the same thing, that there is no black on black crime. I guess I was right, Black denial really is a thing. Claiming there is NO Black on Black crime is exactly WHY the Black on Black crimes and murders have gone unabated for half a century and people like IM2, Paul and that woman from Johns Hopkins are part of the reason why it will continue for another half a century.



You need to shut the fuck up racist. You have just been shown that way more blacks die as a result of white racism yet you stick to your racist lies.

_*“From 1994 to 2015, white-on-white violence (down 79%) and black-on-black violence (down 78%) declined at a similar rate.”*_

This bit of information comes from a report issued in October of 2017 by the U.S. Department of Justice, Office of Justice Programs, Bureau of Justice Statistics. The title is, _“Race and Hispanic Origin of Victims and Offenders, 2012-15.” _This report shows that for a 21 year period of time, while people like you are running your mouth about unabated black on black crime, the reality is that black on black crime was being reduced. 

_*“During 2012-15, there were no differences among white, black, and Hispanic intraracial victimizations reported to police.”*
_
These facts show the utter silliness and nonsense you have with your psychotic obsession about black on black crime. This information shows that black on black crime has been reduced and that was due to the very hard work of unknown, not so famous blacks toiling in obscurity in cities/towns all over this country. These are the stories that rarely get told by the media..

On August 15, 2013, The Center on Juvenile and Criminal Justice published a paper by Mike Males entitled, _“Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests.”_ 

 Males points this out in his report.

_*“For nearly all serious and minor offenses, including homicide, rates among black teenagers nationally were lower in 2011 than when racial statistics were first collected nationally in 1964. Black youths’ murder arrest rates are considerably lower today than back when Bill Cosby was funny (long, long ago).*_

*Again, this thread is a race bait thread that needs to be closed or moved to the appropriate level. This is not about a serious discussion, it is a bunch of racist rants by white members of this forum. Any similar thread by blacks about whites would have been closed or moved to the rubber room. This thread belongs there as well.*


----------



## IM2 (Dec 3, 2021)

*“Racism and associated trauma and violence contribute to mental health disorders, particularly depression, anxiety and PTSD, and chronic health conditions such as cardiovascular disease, hypertension, diabetes, maternal mortality/infant mortality and morbidity in African Americans. Racism is considered a fundamental cause of adverse health outcomes for racial/ethnic minorities and racial/ethnic inequities in health. The primary domains of racism - structural/institutional racism, cultural racism, and individual-level discrimination— are linked to mental and physical health outcomes. Racism and violence targeting a specific community is increasingly associated with complex trauma and intergenerational trauma, all of which have physical and behavioral health consequences.”*

Racism is a stressor that triggers the body into allostasis or better understood, racism forces the body to adapt to stress. Allostasis is the process that helps us adapt to stress. Allostatic load is compiled damage to the body as an individual is exposed to constant stress. Constant stress leads to allostatic overload, which is the point when the cumulative amount of stress causes health problems or death. For example, allostatic processes lead to increases in blood pressure, a leading cause of death in the black community. 

*“Weathering” and Age Patterns of Allostatic Load Scores Among Blacks and Whites in the United States

Objectives. We considered whether US Blacks experience early health deterioration, as measured across biological indicators of repeated exposure and adaptation to stressors.

Methods. Using National Health and Nutrition Examination Survey data, we examined allostatic load scores for adults aged 18–64 years. We estimated probability of a high score by age, race, gender, and poverty status and Blacks’ odds of having a high score relative to Whites’ odds.

Results. Blacks had higher scores than did Whites and had a greater probability of a high score at all ages, particularly at 35–64 years. Racial differences were not explained by poverty. Poor and nonpoor Black women had the highest and second highest probability of high allostatic load scores, respectively, and the highest excess scores compared with their male or White counterparts.

Conclusions. We found evidence that racial inequalities in health exist across a range of biological systems among adults and are not explained by racial differences in poverty. The weathering effects of living in a race-conscious society may be greatest among those Blacks most likely to engage in high-effort coping.*

Studies also show that allostatic overload created by stress caused due to constant exposure to racism increases the occurrences of myocardial infarction in blacks. Simply put, a myocardial infarction is a heart attack.In 2014, “Structural racism and myocardial infarction in the United States”, a study by Alicia Lukachko, Mark Hatzenbuehler, & Katherine Keyes was published in Social Science and Medicine Journal. *What they found as a result of their study was not only that racism increased the occurrence of heart attacks for blacks, but reduced the occurrence of heart attacks for whites.*

*“This study demonstrates adverse effects of structural racism—specifically state-level racial disparities disadvantaging Blacks in political representation, employment, and incarceration —on past 12-month myocardial infarction. These adverse effects, however, were specific to Blacks, and among Whites, indicators of structural racism appear to have a benign or even beneficial effect on cardiac health. It is important to note that individual-level risk factors including age, sex, education, income, and medical insurance do not account for these findings. Furthermore, lending support to the construct validity of our measures of structural racism, the effects persist above and beyond those of state-level racial disparities in poverty.*
*
Measures of structural racism pertaining to job status did not follow the expected pattern of association, and were inversely associated with myocardial infarction among Blacks. While this finding was unexpected, it is in line with results from previous studies that have documented that Black Americans in high status positions report greater exposure to interpersonal discrimination (Paradies, 2006). This increased exposure, coupled with potential pressures to assimilate and to defy negative racist stereotypes, may in turn place high status Blacks at greater risk for adverse health outcomes. Our results similarly suggest that Black Americans in states with greater representation of Blacks in high status positions are at higher risk for heart attack.”*

Right now there seems to be a state of confusion among members of the American right as to what racism is. They have made racism into a few bad words or a claim that denies behavior and limits it to thoughts. I was told by a person of color how everyone can have racist thoughts. When people of color believe such things they give credence to those who want to dismiss what racism actually is. While everyone may have racist thoughts, everyones racist thoughts did not tun into a system governed by the rule of law.

Cheyna Roth, _Racism Declared A Public Health Crisis In New Whitmer Executive Directive_, Aug 05, 2020, Racism declared a public health crisis in new Whitmer executive directive

_Is Racism a Public Health Issue?_ Center for the Study of Racism, Social Justice & Health, October 9, 2017, Is Racism a Public Health Issue? — Center for the Study of Racism, Social Justice & Health

Camara Jules P. Harrell, Tanisha I. Burford, Brandi N. Cage, Travette McNair Nelson, Sheronda Shearon, Adrian Thompson, and Steven Green, _Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes_, US National Library of Medicine National Institutes of Health

Trauma, Racism, _Chronic Stress and the Health of Black Americans_, Compilation by the SAMHSA Office of Behavioral Health Equity, June 3, 2020, https://www.mhanational.org/sites/d...RaceViolenceandHealth SAMHSA OBHE  6.3.20.pdf

B.S. McEwen, J.C. Wingfield, _Allostasis and Allostatic Load_, Encyclopedia of Stress (Second Edition), 2007, Allostasis and Allostatic Load

B.S. McEwen, _Stress: Homeostasis, Rheostasis, Allostasis and Allostatic Load_, Encyclopedia of Neuroscience, 2009, Stress: Homeostasis, Rheostasis, Reactive Scope, Allostasis and Allostatic Load

Geronimus, A. T., Hicken, M., Keene, D., & Bound, J. (2006). _"Weathering" and age patterns of allostatic load scores among blacks and whites in the United States. _American journal of public health, 96(5), 826–833. The American Journal of Public Health (AJPH) from the American Public Health Association (APHA) publications

Lukachko, Alicia & Hatzenbuehler, Mark & Keyes, Katherine. (2014). _Structural racism and myocardial infarction in the United States. _Social science & medicine (1982). 103. 42-50. 10.1016/j.socscimed.2013.07.021.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 3, 2021)

IM2 said:


> You need to shut the fuck up racist. You have just been shown that way more blacks die as a result of white racism yet you stick to your racist lies.


IM2 still bringing the hate. You are stuck on a Gerbil wheel of "Shut the fuck up White boy-everything is fine-Black people are always victims".  I feel sorry for you.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 3, 2021)

Update on the 13 year old boy shot and killed over a scooter in East Tampa. Still no witnesses but at least it looks like the local leaders are trying to turn the tide of violence before East Tampa turns into Little Chicago. 









						Leaders look to address gun violence in East Tampa
					

Recent gun violence in East Tampa, where a 13-year-old was shot and killed just last week, has officials and residents trying to find ways to get people to put down their guns.




					www.fox13news.com


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 still bringing the hate. You are stuck on a Gerbil wheel of "Shut the fuck up White boy-everything is fine-Black people are always victims".  I feel sorry for you.


No that's you.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 4, 2021)

Posting a picture of a child that didn't get to grow up and die before his time because of racism induced stress doesn't prove anything.

Let me put things in a perspective that is easier for you  to understand. I will citing an article written by Rav Arora published in the NY Post titled, _“These black lives didn’t seem to matter in 2020.” _In this article Arora sings the same racist tune we have all come to know.

Arora writes this mumbo jumbo calling himself mocking Black Lives Matter. But when we look at reality, his article displays the opinion of an idiot. Like you, his beef appears to be with blacks protesting being murdered by police. He is trying to denigrate BLM because he falsely believes there is a lack of concern for the number of blacks not killed by police. He points out that over 8,600 blacks were killed in 2020 and that 90 percent were killed by another black. He then goes on to say this: _“Since more than 90 percent of black homicide victims are killed by black offenders, the ghost of endemic white supremacy cannot be invoked to push racial grievance narratives. As a result, the media turns a blind eye. Black lives only seem to matter when racism is involved.” _

 Arora is right, the media, including him, turn a blind eye to the biggest killer of black people. For years we as black people have heard the constant lectures about black on black crime. People like Arora, McDonald, Carlson, Shapiro and others have written extensively on blacks murdering blacks. Arora cites 8,600 death by blacks with 90 percent caused by other blacks and believes he is making a cogent call to black organizations such as BLM to step up and take responsibility for what he views as THE problem in the black community. So let me help you, Mr. Arora and others who hold similar beliefs understand the real problem.

  According to the American Heart Association, hypertension related deaths in the black community imcreased from 171,259 to 270,839 annually from 2000-2018. These numbers are 20 and 31 times the number of blacks who were murdered in ways that “bother” people like you. These people died from hypertension caused by the stress of living with white racism. Racism was outlawed on paper in 1965. That makes racism a crime. A crime that continues to be perpetrated against blacks and all people of color in the United States. According to Arora, 90 percent of those 8,600 murders of blacks were done by blacks. If you use Aroras number as basis, 7,740 blacks were killed by other blacks in 2020. He and others like you claim this is a number that must immediately be addressed by blacks. More than 270,000 blacks died due to hypertension caused by racism in 2020 judging by the trends shown by the American Heart Association. If we are generous and conclude that just 10 percent of these deaths are directly attributed to racist actions by whites, over 27,000 such deaths in one year are caused by white racism. That means 3.5 times more black people died from stress induced white racism than blacks murdering each other on the streets of America. That’s white on black crime and it’s a real problem that must be dealt with by the white community. So maybe it’s time to stop wasting newspaper space and bandwidth with the bs we see authored and posted by the American right.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 7, 2021)

Another busy weekend of chaos in Chicago. 32 shot, 9 fatalities. Nobody cares, I know but I'll keep documenting the madness anyway.









						Chicago shootings: 32 shot, 9 fatally, in weekend violence across city
					

Thirty  two people were shot, 9 fatally, in weekend shootings across Chicago, police say.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 7, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 still bringing the hate. You are stuck on a Gerbil wheel of "Shut the fuck up White boy-everything is fine-Black people are always victims".  I feel sorry for you.


Why bother?  IM2 is psychotic.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Another busy weekend of chaos in Chicago. 32 shot, 9 fatalities. Nobody cares, I know but I'll keep documenting the madness anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And 1,000 more blacks died as a result of racism related stress. YOU don't care about  that. You only want to keep race baiting.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Why bother?  IM2 is psychotic.


IM2 is right. You guys don't want to face the higher numbers of blacks dying before our time due to the racism you practice.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 7, 2021)

IM2 said:


> And 1,000 more blacks died as a result of racism related stress.


100% speculation on your part. I can make up numbers too, but I don't. I just post reports about the weekly carnage in the Black community that has been going on for 50 years.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> 100% speculation on your part. I can make up numbers too, but I don't. I just post reports about the weekly carnage in the Black community that has been going on for 50 years.


No, not speculation. Over 200,000 blacks died last year from racism related disorders. Thats 4,000 per week on average. Approximately 600 per day. I showed you information from the American Heart Association. During the time I have posted here, I have psthread all kinds of posts and started threads on negative health outcomes for blacks due to racism. The same 50 years you talk about, millions of blacks have been killed due to racism induced stress. That is a fact. White racism kills more blacks than the stories you cherrypick. That's a reality you are going to face since you want to continue this.


----------



## horselightning (Dec 7, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> 100% speculation on your part. I can make up numbers too, but I don't. I just post reports about the weekly carnage in the Black community that has been going on for 50 years.


me too p. p[ost report of how evil a nd vile blm is.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2021)

"Weathering" and age patterns of allostatic load scores among blacks and whites in the United States​*Objectives: *We considered whether US Blacks experience early health deterioration, as measured across biological indicators of repeated exposure and adaptation to stressors.

*Methods: *Using National Health and Nutrition Examination Survey data, we examined allostatic load scores for adults aged 18-64 years. We estimated probability of a high score by age, race, gender, and poverty status and Blacks' odds of having a high score relative to Whites' odds.

*Results: *Blacks had higher scores than did Whites and had a greater probability of a high score at all ages, particularly at 35-64 years. Racial differences were not explained by poverty. Poor and nonpoor Black women had the highest and second highest probability of high allostatic load scores, respectively, and the highest excess scores compared with their male or White counterparts.

*Conclusions: *We found evidence that racial inequalities in health exist across a range of biological systems among adults and are not explained by racial differences in poverty. The weathering effects of living in a race-conscious society may be greatest among those Blacks most likely to engage in high-effort coping.









						"Weathering" and age patterns of allostatic load scores among blacks and whites in the United States - PubMed
					

We found evidence that racial inequalities in health exist across a range of biological systems among adults and are not explained by racial differences in poverty. The weathering effects of living in a race-conscious society may be greatest among those Blacks most likely to engage in...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




You guys wamt to talk rates and per capita. Your ass is in here posting with crocodile tears about black kids getting shot because it confirms your fucked up, mentally retarded, white racist beliefs, but you are going to start looking at the complete picture since you want to talk shit.

How Racism May Cause Black Mothers To Suffer The Death Of Their Infants​December 20, 2017

*"Black babies in the United States die at just over two times the rate of white babies in the first year of their life," says Arthur James, an OB-GYN at Wexner Medical Center at Ohio State University in Columbus. According to the most recent data from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, for every 1,000 live births, 4.8 white infants die in the first year of life. For black babies, that number is 11.7.*

Now I'm sure you'll try whitesplaning this trying to blame black women or use that old tired white no daddy at home bullshit. But...

*Scientists and doctors have spent decades trying to understand what makes African-American women so vulnerable to losing their babies. Now, there is growing consensus that racial discrimination experienced by black mothers during their lifetime makes them less likely to carry their babies to full term.*










						How Racism May Cause Black Mothers To Suffer The Death Of Their Infants
					

African-American women are more likely to lose a baby in the first year of life than women of any other race. Scientists think that stress from racism makes their bodies and babies more vulnerable.




					www.npr.org
				




White racism is killing babies before they come out of the womb, but you are here with the standard stale ass white bullshit.









						Racism and Health
					

CDC’s Commitment to Addressing Racism as an Obstacle to Health




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## IM2 (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## IM2 (Dec 8, 2021)

*You racists wanted to start a black deaths thread. So we will look at black deaths. *


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 8, 2021)

IM2 Black men like you certainly cause a lot of stress for yourself jousting with White Supremacist windmills and fighting with people like me who just post facts. Like I have suggested, it may benefit you to put me on ignore since my factual and non-reactionary posts upset you so much. I don't want to contribute to your health problems.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 8, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 Black men like you certainly cause a lot of stress for yourself jousting with White Supremacist windmills and fighting with people like me who just post facts. Like I have suggested, it may benefit you to put me on ignore since my factual and non-reactionary posts upset you so much. I don't want to contribute to your health problems.


No bitch thats not it. We aren't chasing any windmills white man, and you aren't posting facts. You wanted to start a thread where your white ass could preach about problems in the black community according to "whitey." Well "blackie" is going to show your white ass exactly what the problem is. I am the one showing facts and the facts show that 600 blacks die everyday because of white racism. Your punk ass talks about Chicago, but this makes Chicago look like an amusement park. So you are going to face the facts, all of them, not just the ones whitey wants to post in order to bark his racist proouncements on the black community.

Unborn children are dying because of white racism, not because a black woman went to planned parenthood. You right wing pro life maggots should be fighting the racism that causes this. Instead you want to use the death of children to continue spewing racism. You wanted to highlight and bring concern about black deaths. That's what we're doing. You talk about everything but a solution and the solution I presented based on 60 years of being black, growing up in a hood, working in the hood, according to your not black, no living in the hood ever in your white ass life opinion wasn't right.

So fuck you.


----------



## horselightning (Dec 8, 2021)

this whole thread proves how bad black on black crime is.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 8, 2021)

horselightning said:


> this whole thread proves how bad black on black crime is.


No, what it proves is that white racists will ignore a larger problem they created as well as the nearly 90 percent white on white crime to spew racist bullshit.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 13, 2021)

FINALLY!!! The mother of a 4 year old boy murdered in Chicago is pushing a bill to make the killing of a child carry the same punishment as killing a police officer. Even the worthless leadership of Chicago can't ignore the drug fueled gang violence anymore that is ending so many young lives. The carnage has got to stop, this is America not Yemen, not Guatemala not Ethiopia. That is what this thread has been about from the beginning. Your welcome IM2.









						Mother of son, 4, murdered in Chicago pushing to treat child killings the same as those of police officers
					

An Illinois state lawmaker and the mother of a 4-year-old boy who was killed by a stray bullet in Chicago are pushing for legislation that would make the killing of a child punishable in the same way as the murder of a police officer, following several well-publicized deaths of children lost to...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## IM2 (Dec 13, 2021)

You gave the thread this title:

The official 'Black Deaths Matter' Thread.​
600 more blacks died today due to stress caused by white racism. How about you work on ending that? You say black deaths is what this thread has been about from the beginning. And I am posting about black deaths.You have chosen to ignore the buggest number and greatest cause of black deaths.

Because blacks have been asking for what this lady wants for 50 years. In every black community. Whites who were in charge from both parties have refused to listen. So quit pretending this is something new. Because if whites from both parties had listened 50 years ago, that 4 year old and others would be alive now. If whites in government were not on the take, drugs being shipped into places like Chicago by the white controlled mob, there would be no drug problem. So you see white man, your thread is just you being dishonest using black childrens deaths to race bait.

Sorry miserable mf.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 14, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Sorry miserable mf.


Angry and wrong, IM2 takes another swing and a miss at me. It is profoundly sad you won't acknowledge the problem of Black children being murdered by gang violence. Hiding from the problem and deflecting only insures that the problem will continue. Don't worry though, there are people like me and Avery who will keep the spotlight on the problem. Your welcome.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 15, 2021)

28 more shot, 4 killed in Chicago over a relatively peaceful weekend.  Chicago averages around 40 shootings per weekend. 









						4 Dead, 24 Injured In Weekend Gun Violence In Chicago
					

At least four people are dead, and 24 others were injured in shootings across Chicago over the weekend.




					chicago.cbslocal.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 15, 2021)

IM2 For someone who claims to *not* be an angry black man, you sure like to rage at me and call me every name in the book. You are the perfect example of the "study" on Black men dying of racism. They are dying of the stress they bring on themselves due to their volatile personality and their skewed perception of reality. Think of all the stress you've caused for yourself raging at me over a thread *about your people living in terrible conditions.* What good does that do you? You aren't going to convince me of your nonsense, that's obvious. You've tried for years. No workee. There is a word describing trying the same thing over and over hoping for a different result.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 For someone who claims to *not* be an angry black man, you sure like to rage at me and call me every name in the book. You are the perfect example of the "study" on Black men dying of racism. They are dying of the stress they bring on themselves due to their volatile personality and their skewed perception of reality. Think of all the stress you've caused for yourself raging at me over a thread *about your people living in terrible conditions.* What good does that do you? You aren't going to convince me of your nonsense, that's obvious. You've tried for years. No workee. There is a word describing trying the same thing over and over hoping for a different result.


Wrong.

Whether I am angry or not is irrelvabt. Because if I am angry, I have a very good reason to be. Unlike whites such as you who are mad at a government that has given you everything but now you're mad because yiu actually have to compete. 

Your thread is disingenuous. You use the deaths of children to race bait. Meanwhile another 600 blacks will die today due to stress caused by white racism. You started this thread and I'm talking about black deaths.

Blacks live in those conditions because of white racism and I don't give a damn if your white ass is convinced or not. Medical experts support my statements, I have shown that. So what your racist ass thinks doesn't mean a motherfucking thing.

You're white. You've neither lived as a black person or lived in a black community. So this is not about what you think, it is about what I am telling you. So then what's insanity is whites continuing to ignore their own racism and its impact on black communities thinking they can lecture blacks about what the solution is when we know the solution.

*Seven out of every 10 arrests for crimes in America is on someone white. Whites have a history of criminal behavior that started at the very beginning of this country. Whites have elected numerous criminals to make laws in this country. Whites organized crime and made it a corporate business. Whites control the manufacturing, shipment, and distribution of drugs in this country. Whites made the two of most destructive drugs legal creating millions of addicted citizens, I am talking about alcohol and nicotine. Whites have embezzled and scammed people out of life savings to the tune of trillions in the years America has been a country. Whites control the manufacturing, shipping, sales and distribution of deadly weapons in this country. This is what the record shows.*

So shut the hell up and fix the white community and you will end up seeing less drugs and guns coming from the white community into black ones.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 22, 2021)

Black children who were victims of gun violence got a surprise Christmas  party after a tough year for them. Aubrey Broughton, the sister of Serenity Broughton who is pictured in my avatar attended the party. Aubrey miraculously survived a gunshot to the lung seated next to Serenity who was killed. They were both in their car seats when gangs decided to have a shootout. Kids should be playing and going to parties without fear of being shot on their porches, on the playground or in their car seats.









						Chicago children who are victims of gun violence given Christmas surprise
					

Chicago children who have been victims of gun violence were surprised with gifts, food and fun as part of an early Christmas celebration Friday.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 22, 2021)

Hellbilly said:


> View attachment 346554


Former officer Chauvin was properly convicted for that crime.

That crime got massive public attention as it should have.

So, now show us the hue and outcry raised by the race baiting charlatans over all the black people killed in places like Chicago by other black people. Face facts. You haven’t even heard the names of most of them.  

I happen to agree with the literal phrase that “Black Lives Matter.” But to many of the race baiters, very few Black Lives Matter until and unless they can *use* the lost lives as tools to divide our society along racial lines.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 22, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Black children who were victims of gun violence got a surprise Christmas  party after a tough year for them. Aubrey Broughton, the sister of Serenity Broughton who is pictured in my avatar attended the party. Aubrey miraculously survived a gunshot to the lung seated next to Serenity who was killed. They were both in their car seats when gangs decided to have a shootout. Kids should be playing and going to parties without fear of being shot on their porches, on the playground or in their car seats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And since your last post more than 4,000 blacks have died due to health issues caused by white racism. Nobody should have to face that. But the racist will clamp on to a small number of occurrences that look spectacular in order to race bait. And right on time we see a fish, BackAgain, biting the bait.

600 more blacks will be dead by the end of this day due to stress caused by white racism. Stress that creates the anger whereby shootouts occur at parks during basketball games.

But the white racist doesn't want to talk about that.

Because the white racist can't face the truth. That's why they are racists, because racism itself is a lie.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 22, 2021)

Pretty light weekend in Chicago, only 21 shootings, 4 killed.









						4 killed, 21 wounded by gunfire in Chicago over weekend
					

In one of the fatal attacks, a person was killed and a 14-year-old boy was wounded in a shooting in Pullman on the Far South Side Friday night.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## IM2 (Dec 22, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> etty light weekend in Chicago, only 21 shootings, 4 killed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And 1,800 blacks in America died of white racism induced health problems.

Racism is killing black people. It’s sickening them, too.​By Michelle A. Williams and
Jeffrey Sánchez
June 4, 2020

Across the country, black Americans suffer from higher rates of diabetes, hypertension, asthma and heart disease than white Americans. They are more likely to be obese and get insufficient sleep, which can contribute to such health issues. The role of racism in these underlying conditions cannot be denied.

A growing body of literature shows that social determinants — otherwise known as the conditions in which we’re born and in which we live, work and play — are key drivers of health inequities. For generations, communities of color have faced vast disparities in job opportunities, income and inherited family wealth. They are less likely to have housing security and access to quality schools, healthy food and green spaces. All these factors undoubtedly undermine mental and physical well-being.

In addition to the consequences of structural racism, it is well-documented that racism itself is hard on a person’s health. Chronic stress caused by discrimination can trigger a cascade of adverse health outcomes, from high blood pressure and heart disease to immunodeficiency and accelerated aging. Evidence even suggests that the racism endured by black mothers contributes to the alarmingly high maternal and infant mortality rate. 



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/racism-is-killing-black-people-its-sickening-them-too/2020/06/04/fe004cc8-a681-11ea-b619-3f9133bbb482_story.html
		


Weekend Read: Racism is Killing Black Americans​July 19, 2019

Numerous studies over the years have laid bare the gap in health outcomes between minority groups and white Americans.

African Americans have a lower life expectancy than white people. They are more likely to suffer and die from chronic conditions like kidney, cardiovascular, and lung disease.

Black children are more likely to endure asthma and have more severe symptoms than white children. The infant mortality rate is more than twice as high for black children than for white children – a disparity that’s wider today than it was in 1850, when the majority of African Americans were enslaved, and one that is not related to the economic or educational status of the mother.

These persistent disparities in health outcomes are not due to genetic or biological differences between the races but to entrenched racism in American society.









						Weekend Read: Racism is Killing Black Americans
					

Racism affects every aspect of American life – none more so than our medical system.




					www.splcenter.org
				




Racism Is Killing Black Men, Even in Health Care​The recent death of Bernard Tyson, Kaiser Permanente’s CEO, reminds us of the harm that socioeconomic status can’t offset​Esther Choo
Nov 22, 2019


*Systemic racism is killing blacks two ways, author Bakari Sellers says*
By Beatrix Lockwood June 5, 2020









						Systemic racism is killing blacks two ways, author Bakari Sellers says – Metro US
					

<div class="at-above-post addthis_tool" data-url="https://www.metro.us/systemic-racism-is-killing/"></div>(Reuters) – After a week of protests against police brutality across the world, Lauren Young and Trevor Hunnicutt of Reuters spoke with Bakari Sellers, author of ‘My Vanishing Country’ and a...




					www.metro.us
				




You don't really want to talk about black deaths racist. Your punk ass wants to bark about your perception of why the black community is failing according to a white man.

By the time the clock strikes 12 next Saturday morning, over 250,000 blacks will habe died because of white racism.  You are in here using the deaths of children to try validating your sorry racist beliefs. You are a loser. A sorry ass miserable failed human being. You sit on your white ass talking about these children when if they live they'll be exposed to a lifetime of white racism that kills them before they should dir. You makes for excuse that.

White racism is the number 1 killer of blacks.

You wanted to start a black deaths thread. So you're going to face the main thing that kills black instead of what your white ass think kills blacks.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 22, 2021)

Pastor Corey Brooks is on a 100 day vigil to raise funds for a community center in Chicago and raise awareness to the violence against Black youth in Chicago.  This is a good man who is of course doing it on his own since Chicago leadership is Democrat. Nuff said.  








						Project H.O.O.D.
					






					www.projecthood.org


----------



## IM2 (Dec 22, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Pastor Corey Brooks is on a 100 day vigil to raise funds for a community center in Chicago and raise awareness to the violence against Black youth in Chicago.  This is a good man who is of course doing it on his own since Chicago leadership is Democrat. Nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black leadership in Chicago have been doing this for more than 50 years.  But again, Chicago is not the only city in America and violence against black youth includes the racism they endure for years, grow up with and die young after surviving the violence you are obsessed with, due to the cumulative effects of white racism. Blacks like Rev. Brooks are trying to fight that but whites like you don't listen.

Nuff said.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 22, 2021)

IM2 said:


> due to the cumulative effects of white racism.


That right there is the *denial and deflection* that has kept the inner cities a drug war zone for 50 years. I just keep reporting the truth and you keep denying the truth. Just like the Democrat "leaders" of Chicago and the other inner city war zones.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 22, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> That right there is the *denial and deflection* that has kept the inner cities a drug war zone for 50 years. I just keep reporting the truth and you keep denying the truth. Just like the Democrat "leaders" of Chicago and the other inner city war zones.


It is white denial of the problem that has done that. Understand white man? Because you haven't lived in a black community to even begin to know what's going on. So don't be white trying to tell me how things are. Drug use to escape the pain of racism seems to be a reality you don't understand that exists. Constant stressed out people angry because they face racism and whites like you keep trying to tell us that's not it, raises the anger higher and higher. I know what I am talking about junior, because I live it. You don't. So shut the fuck up, because I am the one telling the truth here. You are posting cherrypicked deaths and spewing ignorant racist opinion.

More black kids grow up than are being killed. And they continue facing the racism that kills them by a stroke or heart attack at age 42. Or they end up disabled young due to chronic illnesses caused by the stress racism produces, or they end up crazy PTSD addled adults who can't work because of the trauma white racism puts on them. That's the truth motherfucker, not your chosen stories.

Get rid of your racism, then start working on ending it in the white community you live in.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 22, 2021)

IM2 Instead of repeating the same Racist nonsense you've been trying on me for years, how about doing something positive and donate to Pastor Brooks' organization. I already did. Merry Christmas IM2.


----------



## JoeBlow (Dec 23, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> For all those lost souls who have died senselessly during inner city violence. I will be posting one a day in remembrance. Feel free to add your own. I'll start it with this young girl killed while she was getting ready for school. Her life mattered too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black people can kill each other off, nobody will care, not even BLM. They only care if the Black was killed by a White person.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 23, 2021)

JoeBlow I do. I believe Americans should not have to live in a drug gang war zone.


----------



## DGS49 (Dec 23, 2021)

I have a difficult time digesting this "600 Blacks a day," thing.  It is stuff and nonsense.

The stress, anxiety, obesity, [blah, blah, blah], are the result of a combination of factors that are easily avoided, simply by following the norms that the culture teaches - by adopting "middle-class values."

Stay in school, 
Don't cause trouble,
Do your assignments properly, hand them in on time,
Avoid people who cause strife,
Don't have (or father) children unless and until you personally have the resources to nurture them properly,
Always be employed; if you can't find a good job, just get a job and look for a good one in your spare time,
Don't waste your money on transitory pleasures or shiny objects,
Don't ever break the law,
Take responsibility for your own actions,
Persevere.
If you live your life according to these simple principles, you will not be poor.  Period.  If you are roadblocked by a racist, find another road.  People do it all the time.

Many Blacks seem to have this illusion that everything just falls into "white" peoples' laps, because they are "white."  For some it does, but the same thing is true of Blacks.  For most "white" people you have to follow the rules if you want to keep your head above water, and even then there are no guarantees.

This "600 Blacks a day" is not just wrong, it is insidious.  Preaching that garbage to Black yoots does tremendous harm, and serves no good purpose.  What it does is, it makes Black losers feel OK about their wretched lives, and discourages young Blacks from even trying, because they come to believe that they cannot succeed due to the "social injustice."

A pox on your house.  I hope to hell you are not in a position to influence young people.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 27, 2021)

The drug gang violence never takes a day off, even over Christmas weekend. 









						Chicago Christmas weekend shootings: 22 shot, two dead as crime continues
					

22 people were shot in Chicago over Christmas weekend, including two fatally.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 3, 2022)

2022 is starting off the same way it has for 50 years, only it keeps getting worse. A 12 year old boy was killed sitting in his bedroom over New Year's weekend along with 26 others shot. This is why Pastor Brooks and projectHood is raising millions to build a community/jobs center in Chicago. The only way things turn around is a grass roots movement.



			chicago shootings new year - Google Search


----------



## horselightning (Jan 4, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> 2022 is starting off the same way it has for 50 years, only it keeps getting worse. A 12 year old boy was killed sitting in his bedroom over New Year's weekend along with 26 others shot. This is why Pastor Brooks and projectHood is raising millions to build a community/jobs center in Chicago. The only way things turn around is a grass roots movement.
> 
> 
> 
> chicago shootings new year - Google Search


this is how blacks  celebrate a holiday


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 Instead of repeating the same Racist nonsense you've been trying on me for years, how about doing something positive and donate to Pastor Brooks' organization. I already did. Merry Christmas IM2.


None of what I said is racist or nonsense. Instead of being white thinking you can tell me what the problems are in black communities, you need to shut the fuck up and listen. I work in MY community because Chicago is not the only place in America. That's where my donations go. Pastor Brooks organization alone won't fix the problem, that's why you need to subscribe to the Chucago Defender so you see everything thats being done instead of trotting out a token you found by watching fox.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> I have a difficult time digesting this "600 Blacks a day," thing.  It is stuff and nonsense.
> 
> The stress, anxiety, obesity, [blah, blah, blah], are the result of a combination of factors that are easily avoided, simply by following the norms that the culture teaches - by adopting "middle-class values."
> 
> ...


No one gives a fuck what you can't digest. Everything yoi tell blacks not to do, whites are doing. And all your suggestions are based on fake untrue stereotypes.

So shut the fuck up.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2022)

horselightning said:


> this is how blacks  celebrate a holiday


White shot each other too. So you're wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> 2022 is starting off the same way it has for 50 years, only it keeps getting worse. A 12 year old boy was killed sitting in his bedroom over New Year's weekend along with 26 others shot. This is why Pastor Brooks and projectHood is raising millions to build a community/jobs center in Chicago. The only way things turn around is a grass roots movement.
> 
> 
> 
> chicago shootings new year - Google Search


And 600 more blacks died due to stress caused by white racism. Until white like you stop believing lie nothing Pastor Brooks will do can work because he will not get the resources he needs. And as long as whites like you pick a token to try showing people how you are "helping" other areas of development that need to be addressed won't.

Start pressing banks that have black depositors to invest more in ideas from black entrepreneurs and invest more money in existing black businesses so they can hire kids away from the motherfucking dope dealer instead of running your racist white mouth about anything else.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 17, 2022)

IM2 said:


> And 600 more blacks died due to stress caused by white racism. Until white like you stop believing lie nothing Pastor Brooks will do can work because he will not get the resources he needs. And as long as whites like you pick a token to try showing people how you are "helping" other areas of development that need to be addressed won't.
> 
> Start pressing banks that have black depositors to invest more in ideas from black entrepreneurs and invest more money in existing black businesses so they can hire kids away from the motherfucking dope dealer instead of running your racist white mouth about anything else.


You are the racist, everyone on USMB knows it, including your Black USMB friends. Happy MLK day!


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 17, 2022)

Chicago's drug gang war rages on. Two more teens killed among 25 shot over the weekend.









						4 Killed, 2 Teens Among 25 Wounded by Gunfire in Weekend Shootings in Chicago
					

Four people were killed and two 17-year-old boys was among 25 others wounded in shootings in Chicago from Friday, 5 p.m. to Monday, 5 a.m.




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 20, 2022)

38 more shot, 5 killed and Pastor Brooks is still doing his rooftop vigil to bring attention to this carnage.









						Chicago shootings: 38 shot, 5 fatally, in weekend violence, CPD says
					

Five people were killed, and 33 others wounded, in shootings in Chicago over the weekend through Tuesday morning.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## IM2 (Jan 21, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> You are the racist, everyone on USMB knows it, including your Black USMB friends. Happy MLK day!


None of the blacks here think that. But they do know that you are a racist.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 21, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> 38 more shot, 5 killed and Pastor Brooks is still doing his rooftop vigil to bring attention to this carnage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And we are on 12,600 blacks who have died from stress caused by white racism.

Thats about 35 years' worth of black deaths in Chicago. Once that stress is gone, Pastor Brooks can get off his rooftop.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 21, 2022)

IM2 said:


> None of the blacks here think that. But they do know that you are a racist.


I remember you from when I was active on this board a number of years ago. I find what you post to be  full of passion and also full of the frustration that people feel when they are not heard or properly understood. I do not find any reason to believe you are racist and don't think it's ever useful or productive to call someone that.


----------



## sparky (Jan 21, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> *All *lives matter, for sure.


yup

and if you gotta put a '_color_' in that line, you're a_ racist_ MM

~S~


----------



## sparky (Jan 21, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Thats about 35 years' worth of black deaths in Chicago


uh huh, so how many were B on B ?

~S~


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 21, 2022)

IM2 said:


> None of the blacks here think that. But they do know that you are a racist.


Really? Where are they? The truth is, you desperately NEED me to be a racist to maintain your false world. Racists define everything by skin color and that my friend, is you.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 21, 2022)

LOIE said:


> I remember you from when I was active on this board a number of years ago. I find what you post to be  full of passion and also full of the frustration that people feel when they are not heard or properly understood. I do not find any reason to believe you are racist and don't think it's ever useful or productive to call someone that.


Have you read any of IM2 posts in the last couple of years?


----------



## LOIE (Jan 21, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Chicago's drug gang war rages on. Two more teens killed among 25 shot over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gangs and gangsters are nothing new to America. A quick google search will show you numerous gangsters from all over the country and in various cities from the time the country started. Many, many of them were white. Many, many of them were murderers of rival gang members. Many, many of them were into drugs, prostitution, illegal gambling, etc., etc. I have no doubt that mobsters still exist and rule in many places.

When we read about these guys like Al Capone, or see them in the movies, they are idolized, glorified, and mimicked. I always wonder why black gangs are seen as far worse somehow and are blasted all over the news media as if to scare everyone or cause them to sanctimoniously say "See, those blacks are so violent." Do reporters flood the media with reports of black folks doing good and wonderful things?  Not so much because it's not going to increase their rating. Sensationalism sells.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 21, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Have you read any of IM2 posts in the last couple of years?


Only very recent ones since I haven't been on in a couple years. But I may hear him with different ears.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 21, 2022)

DGS49 said:


> I have a difficult time digesting this "600 Blacks a day," thing.  It is stuff and nonsense.
> 
> The stress, anxiety, obesity, [blah, blah, blah], are the result of a combination of factors that are easily avoided, simply by following the norms that the culture teaches - by adopting "middle-class values."
> 
> ...


Wow. Reminds me of when God gave the 10 commandments to the Israelites. Here is a list to live by. Only problem was nobody could do it. You will never find a person who has never broken the law, either in deed or in thought.  It may surprise you to hear that the Bible says that we all have sinned and fallen short at one time or another. Gratefully, God forgives us although people won't.

And as for avoiding people who cause strife - what about that good job you finally get and some jerk makes you miserable with his attitude, or harasses you? What about when someone moves in next door and constantly causes you one problems after another? You can't always just leave a job or a house to avoid people. Sometimes roadblocks can be gotten around or you can take another road. But not always. 

Sometimes persevering simply exhausts people to a point of no return. Sometimes accidents happen and people have unexpected pregnancies. Sometimes people get sick and others need to drop out of school to care for them. 

Life happens. Nobody is perfect, and sometimes they need a little patience, love and understanding instead of a list.


----------



## horselightning (Jan 21, 2022)

LOIE said:


> Wow. Reminds me of when God gave the 10 commandments to the Israelites. Here is a list to live by. Only problem was nobody could do it. You will never find a person who has never broken the law, either in deed or in thought.  It may surprise you to hear that the Bible says that we all have sinned and fallen short at one time or another. Gratefully, God forgives us although people won't.
> 
> And as for avoiding people who cause strife - what about that good job you finally get and some jerk makes you miserable with his attitude, or harasses you? What about when someone moves in next door and constantly causes you one problems after another? You can't always just leave a job or a house to avoid people. Sometimes roadblocks can be gotten around or you can take another road. But not always.
> 
> ...


blacks do not understand the comandment . thall shall not kill.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 22, 2022)

LOIE said:


> I remember you from when I was active on this board a number of years ago. I find what you post to be  full of passion and also full of the frustration that people feel when they are not heard or properly understood. I do not find any reason to believe you are racist and don't think it's ever useful or productive to call someone that.


Thank you.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 22, 2022)

horselightning said:


> blacks do not understand the comandment . thall shall not kill.


Whites have killed more people.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 22, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Really? Where are they? The truth is, you desperately NEED me to be a racist to maintain your false world. Racists define everything by skin color and that my friend, is you.



You have seen them. I am not obligated to show you shit. If you actually think other blacks think I am a racist for calling out white racism you are insane. I don't need racism. I'm trying to end it. Nothing in my world is false and I am talking about race in a race forum. You don't get to make up the definition of racist. You have made a thread about black deaths, but I'm defining things by color. More than 12,000 blacks have died this year so far from hypertension due to white racism. This thread is about black deaths, those are black deaths. But you want to push a racist narrative. You can't handle the truth. Because you are a white racist. 

If we take the number of blacks killed in Chicago over the last year, more blacks have died so far this month from racism induced hypertension than the number of blacks killed in Chicago for 21 years. This is the black deaths thread and those are black deaths. But you will continue doing what kills the most blacks and try posting things that confirm your racist beliefs.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 22, 2022)

sparky said:


> uh huh, so how many were B on B ?
> 
> ~S~


None when the cause is racism induced hypertension.

85 percent of whites are killed by another white person. Whites are the most violent offenders. Why do you whites here ignore this?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 22, 2022)

sparky said:


> yup
> 
> and if you gotta put a '_color_' in that line, you're a_ racist_ MM
> 
> ~S~


No, that's not what racism is.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 22, 2022)

horselightning said:


> blacks do not understand the comandment . thall shall not kill.


This statement is such a generalization that it could not possibly be true. When you say blacks, you include every black. There is no way on earth that every single black person is a killer. And I am sure you know many whites who do not understand thou shalt not kill - like the school shooters, mass shooters, serial killers. Would you be comfortable saying whites do not understand the commandment?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 22, 2022)

horselightning said:


> blacks do not understand the comandment . thall shall not kill.


Neither did Derek Chauvin.
He does now.


----------



## horselightning (Jan 22, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Neither did Derek Chauvin.
> He does now.


guy over dosed  he was only sentence becasue a hole  city was affraid of blms threats and terrorisum,


----------



## horselightning (Jan 22, 2022)

LOIE said:


> This statement is such a generalization that it could not possibly be true. When you say blacks, you include every black. There is no way on earth that every single black person is a killer. And I am sure you know many whites who do not understand thou shalt not kill - like the school shooters, mass shooters, serial killers. Would you be comfortable saying whites do not understand the commandment?


i mint many,.


----------



## LOIE (Jan 22, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Neither did Derek Chauvin.
> He does now.


Correct. As do the two guys who killed Ahmaud Arbery and Kim Potter, who killed Dante Wright. Things may be beginning to change a bit.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 22, 2022)

horselightning said:


> guy over dosed  he was only sentence becasue a hole  city was affraid of blms threats and terrorisum,


A jury said otherwise.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 22, 2022)

LOIE said:


> Correct. As do the two guys who killed Ahmaud Arbery and Kim Potter, who killed Dante Wright. Things may be beginning to change a bit.


Right after George Floyd was murdered, I told the people on this board that things were about to change and they wouldn't like it.
I was right. So now when an unarmed black man/woman gets killed, the ones who did it go to prison, which is the way things should be.


----------



## horselightning (Jan 22, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> A jury said otherwise.


the jury was afraid blm they admittted it.


----------



## horselightning (Jan 22, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Right after George Floyd was murdered, I told the people on this board that things were about to change and they wouldn't like it.
> I was right. So now when an unarmed black man/woman gets killed, the ones who did it go to prison, which is the way things should be.


yeah for the worse if cop goes to black  person door the blacks person door they kill them. savages.


----------



## horselightning (Jan 22, 2022)

LOIE said:


> Correct. As do the two guys who killed Ahmaud Arbery and Kim Potter, who killed Dante Wright. Things may be beginning to change a bit.


kim potter made mistake racist. she didnt go out to kill a black persons, actuall;y none of them did racist.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 22, 2022)

horselightning said:


> guy over dosed  he was only sentence becasue a hole  city was affraid of blms threats and terrorisum,


Wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 22, 2022)

horselightning said:


> the jury was afraid blm they admittted it.


No they didn't.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 22, 2022)

horselightning said:


> yeah for the worse if cop goes to black  person door the blacks person door they kill them. savages.


You're about a dumb ass. This is incoherent babble.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 22, 2022)

horselightning said:


> kim potter made mistake racist. she didnt go out to kill a black persons, actuall;y none of them did racist.


She made a mistake she would not have with somebody white.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 24, 2022)

Here we go again. An 8 year old girl walking with her mom is shot and killed by a stray bullet from another drug gang gun fight.









						Inside Chicago's bloody spike in shootings as girl, 8, is killed in gang battle
					

CHICAGO’S bloody crime streak continued over the weekend with the tragic shooting death of an eight-year-old girl. Melissa Ortega – who emigrated from Mexico with her family in August &…




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Here we go again. An 8 year old girl walking with her mom is shot and killed by a stray bullet from another drug gang gun fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And we are on day 24 of this year meaning that over 14,000 blacks have died from racism induced hypertension.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 24, 2022)

Pastor Brooks comments on Melissa Ortega's murder by gang gunfire. He is on day 65 of 100 of his rooftop vigil to raise money for a new community center in South Chicago. It's worth a couple minutes to listen to him:









						Rooftop Pastor on Melissa Ortega murder: 'How many before our leaders wake up? They will never wake up'
					

"The chaos, the lawlessness is so bad in Chicago that the criminals openly mock our police and our city leaders, and even our governor," Pastor Corey Brooks said.




					www.fox32chicago.com


----------



## LOIE (Jan 24, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Here we go again. An 8 year old girl walking with her mom is shot and killed by a stray bullet from another drug gang gun fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is very sad. We must pray for the family and friends of this child. 

I do not, however, see the value of posting this. Is the purpose to inform us all so that we can pray and support the go fund me page that's been set up?  Is it to scare people? 

I want to share portions of a book by Earl Ofarai Hutchinson, Ph,D. It is titled The Assassination of the Black Male Image.
"The image of the malevolent black male is based on a durable and time-resistant bedrock of myths, half truths and lies. The image was created during the European conquest of Africa, nurtured during slavery, artfully refined during the nadir of segregation, and revived during the Ronald Reagan-George Bush years. To maintain power and control, the plantation masters said that black men were savage and hyper-sexual. To strengthen racial control, late Nineteenth and early Twentieth Century scientists and academics concocted pseudo-theories that said black men were criminal and mentally defective. To justify lynching and political domination, the politicians and business leaders of the era said that black men were rapists and brutes. To roll back civil rights and slash social programs, Reagan-Rush Limbaugh type conservatives say black men are derelict and lazy. The corporate controlled media defiantly drops the words "racism" and "economic injustice" from its vocabulary. It pounds, twists and slants all of these stereotypes into sensational headlines and sound bites, and dumps them back on the public as fact. The plot to assassinate the black male image has deep roots in America's sinister racial past."

"The Reagan-Bush administration's slash and burn of social programs was not just mean-spirited. It tapped the huge reservoir of racial know nothingness that has always slinked beneath the surface of American society while legitimizing and elevating racial scapegoating to national policy. In the era of scarcity and declining resources, the search for enemies is ruthless. Blacks are the oldest and most visible enemy. They are the logical target."

"If Americans think that black males are inherently stupid, there's no need to build more schools, hire more teachers, provide advanced materials, state of the art equipment and a college prep curriculum for them. If Americans think that black males are gang members, drive-by shooters, and dope dealers, there's no need to spend more on job skills training or entrepreneurial programs for them. If Americans think that black men are absentee or irresponsible father, there is not need to overhaul and strengthen welfare and income maintenance programs to insure greater family support systems for them."

"If Americans believe that young black males are a menace to society they will pay for armies of police, fortress-like prisons, repressive laws and shrilly call for sending the National Guard into the ghettos while gutting social programs and bankrupting cities. Many police and public officials in saner moments privately admit that none of this has made a dent in crime or the streets any safer.

"But they can't stop. So blacks are caught in a Catch 22. When they complain, they are told to stop yapping about racism and poverty and start cleaning up their own communities. When sympathetic whites complain, they are told that liberalism is dead or that when they get mugged they'll be talking about "those people" too."

"The assassination of the black male image has transformed black men into the universal bogeyman. The trick is to transfer them back into universal human beings. "


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2022)

LOIE said:


> This is very sad. We must pray for the family and friends of this child.
> 
> I do not, however, see the value of posting this. Is the purpose to inform us all so that we can pray and support the go fund me page that's been set up?  Is it to scare people?
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 24, 2022)

LOIE said:


> This is very sad. We must pray for the family and friends of this child.
> 
> I do not, however, see the value of posting this. Is the purpose to inform us all so that we can pray and support the go fund me page that's been set up?  Is it to scare people?
> 
> ...


I started this thread a couple years ago to document the ignored murders occurring in the Inner Cities every hour of every day. I do not care what anyone thinks of me or my motives. This is wrong and has no place in America. Nothing will change unless the people force the change.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2022)

All Rise!

Tonights Lesson:

*The Proud White Tradition of a Racist Lie*

In August of 1896 a book titled, _“The Race Traits and Tendencies of the American Negro”,_ written by Frederick Hoffman, hit the streets of America. Hoffman was a statistician for Prudential Insurance. He wrote the book to justify higher life insurance premiums charged to African Americans at that time. Here is the reason:

_"All the tables for various states and cities confirm the census data and show without exception that the criminality of the negro exceeds that of any other race of any numerical importance in this country."-_*Frederick Hoffman *

In this book Hoffman used the racial proportion argument to base his claims of black criminality. His claim was that due to traits inherent to blacks that the black race was dying off faster, were more violent, committed more crime and had a higher rate of illegitimate birth rates than whites. Now remember that his study was published in 1896 and in 1896, black codes, vagrancy laws, and convict leasing were in full effect. But that didn’t matter to Hoffman, blacks just simply had a natural propensity for crime and immoral behavior. He presented what is now the age-old claim of high black violent crime and rape. Never mind that in 1896 a black person could get accused of crimes they did not commit, get arrested, tried, and found guilty even when evidence showed they were innocent of the crime. He even denies that race had anything to do with lynchings. His findings were almost immediately criticized by black leaders at the time.

W.E.B. DuBois wrote a scathing critique of Hoffman’s work in a review published in the January 1897 volume of “Annals of the American Academy of Political and Social Science.” Dubois found serious errors in Hoffmans work. He begins by questioning the source Hoffman used for his analysis, the Eleventh Census of the United States. _"In the Eleventh Census, Mr. Hoffman expresses great faith, and thinks it as reliable as any of the previous enumerations. There nevertheless exists in the minds of many scholars grave doubts as to the accuracy of a large part of this census, and a disposition to base few important conclusions on its results. To this extent, therefore, many of Mr. Hoffman's conclusions will be discounted. The anthropological material collected at war-time is of undoubted value, if, as Dr. Gould himself points out, the student remembers that they relate to one sex only, and to the most healthful years. Finally, in all deductions drawn from the vital statistics of large cities, the student must know that only in recent years are these figures reliable, and that they give little or no clue to conditions in the country where over three-fourths of the Negroes live."_

In his review Dubois found numerous errors in sampling and logic. He points out Hoffmans errors in understanding the impact of slavery on blacks as well as the response young blacks had at that time to the obstacles put in front of them due to white racism. Hoffman argued that what was happening to blacks was due to traits inherent in the black race. Dubois argued that circumstances and conditions were the cause. His argument boiled down to this: the root cause of the problems blacks faced was white racism. Dubois contrasted the death and illegitimacy rates of American blacks presented by Hoffman to rates in European cities. Dubois debunked Hoffmans claim in this regard by showing that the death and illegitimacy rates of blacks in the American cities Hoffman used for his study were lower than, Paris, Rome, Munich, Vienna, Stockholm, Paris and Brussels. Like some in the white community today, Hoffman ignored the systemic racism of that time as a causal factor. DuBois concluded:

_"To comprehend this peculiar and complicated evolution, and to pronounce final judgment upon it, will take far greater power of analysis, niceness of inquiry, and delicacy of measurement than Mr. Hoffman brings to his task. In the absence of such an investigation, most persons will persist in seeing in the figures which Mr. Hoffman himself adduces, grounds for great hope. Rome, Munich, Vienna, Stockholm, Paris and Brussels have all shown in recent years more startling percentages of illegitimacy than the Negroes of Washington; while the Negroes of Rhode Island showed a rate of only five per cent of illegitimate births in 1890. The criminal statistics raise the whole question as to how far black and white malefactors are subjected to different standards of justice. The record of poverty is not startling for a people who started practically penniless a generation or two ago. On the other hand how much of toil, self-denial and patience does the fifteen millions of Negro property in Georgia represent, or the 833,000 acres of Virginia soil? 

To sum up briefly, the value of Mr. Hoffman's work lies in the collection and emphasis of a number of interesting and valuable data in regard to the American Negro. Most of the conclusions drawn from these facts are, however, of doubtful value, on account of the character of the material, the extent of the field, and the unscientific use of the statistical method."_

Kelly Miller another black leader of that time, also evaluated Hoffmans study and had similar criticisms. Again, he cites that the major error in Hoffmans work was that he assigned the cause of the problems to an inherent racial trait in blacks rather than the circumstances and conditions blacks faced at that time. Miller made the following conclusions of Hoffmans work:

_The author’s conclusion will not stand the philosophical tests of a sound theory.

1. It is based upon disputed data. The accuracy of the eleventh census is not acceptable either to the popular or the scientific mind.

2. It is not based upon a sufficient induction of data. The arguments at most apply to the Negroes in the large cities, who constitute less than 12 per cent of the total population.

3. It does not account for the facts arranged under it as satisfactorily as can be done under a different hypothesis. The author fails to consider that the discouraging facts of observation may be due to the violent upheaval of emancipation and reconstruction, and are, therefore, only temporary in their duration._

Hoffman’s findings are part of a long tradition of denying the overall impact of racism by whites upon people of color, specifically blacks. His claims sound eerily similar to “black culture” claims made by today’s white racist subculture. Hoffmans racist views on blacks further mainstreamed a belief that crime and violence are inherent traits in black people. Today the remnants of such madness continues in books such as _“The Bell Curve_,” studies such as, _“The Color of Crime,”_ or in the belief that all black men are violent and dangerous. While they continue teaching their children the same racists beliefs as their grandparents, we hear the wailing primarily from the right about how they should not be blamed for what their grandparents did. This belief has been maintained for so long that information such as what Males discovered remained outside of the so called liberally biased mainstream media. For example, when Males published his findings in 2013, he wrote: _“*FBI clearance*_* and arrest tabulations*_* now indicate black youths under age 18 account for just 2% of the nation’s homicides.”*_ The data was basically ignored, even by then President Obama. But the implications of this study were so important that it was a dereliction of duty to not make this information widely known to the American public. “How did America miss this?” You would think this would be cause for celebration.

 I find it laughable what so called “conservatives,” claim the media does not cover. While most of the right wing were letting sounds flow from their mouths that reflected long held racist opinions, young blacks were described by Mike Males in this report published in 2013:

Mike Males, _“Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests,”_ The Center on Juvenile and Criminal Justice, August 15, 2013, Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests — Center on Juvenile and Criminal Justice

_“*Today’s young African Americans display the** lowest** rates of crime and serious risk of any generation that can be reliably assessed*.”_​Meanwhile 600 more blacks will die by the end of this day due to hypertension caused due to the stress of living with white racism. In one day, white racism will kill more people than died in Chicago last year.

Mindless Mike wants to talk about Pastor Brooks, But Pastor Smith, Johson, Williams and everybody else is trying to stop the white racism that's killing 5-10 times more blacks than gang violence.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> I started this thread a couple years ago to document the ignored murders occurring in the Inner Cities every hour of every day. I do not care what anyone thinks of me or my motives. This is wrong and has no place in America. Nothing will change unless the people force the change.


What has no place in America are white men who would rather bitch about blacks while ignoring that the racism they practice are the cause of those killings plus many other deaths.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 24, 2022)

Oh yes and there were 22 shootings and 5 deaths last weekend in the Chicago gang war including 8 year old Melissa. 









						Chicago shootings: 22 shot, 5 fatally, in weekend violence, CPD says
					

An 8-year-old was among five people killed in Chicago weekend shootings which left another 17 people wounded.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## IM2 (Jan 24, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Oh yes and there were 22 shootings and 5 deaths last weekend in the Chicago gang war including 8 year old Melissa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And 1800 blacks died from racism induced hypertension.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 25, 2022)

More details about Melissa Ortega's tragic murder by random drug gang gunfire. Just like the beautiful young girl in my avatar Serenity, Melissa's life ends with a stray bullet from a gang gun fight in Chicago. 









						Little Village Devastated By Slaying Of 8-Year-Old Melissa Ortega: ‘This Suffering Is Becoming All Too Familiar’
					

Melissa Ortega, a student at Emiliano Zapata Academy, and her mother had just immigrated to Chicago from Mexico this past summer.




					blockclubchicago.org


----------



## IM2 (Jan 25, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> More details about Melissa Ortega's tragic murder by random drug gang gunfire. Just like the beautiful young girl in my avatar Serenity, Melissa's life ends with a stray bullet from a gang gun fight in Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And 600 more beautiful black lives were snuffed out today due to hypertension caused by living with white racism. Senseless deaths that could be avoided if whites like mindless mike here would work on ridding racism in his community instead of race baiting using the deaths of black children.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 25, 2022)

A 6 month old baby shot and killed by a stray bullet during a gun fight in Atlanta. It's not just happening in Chicago.









						Suspect charged in connection with 6-month-old's fatal shooting in Atlanta
					

A 22-year-old man was arrested and charged after authorities say he fired a stray bullet that killed a 6-month-old in west Atlanta on Monday -- the third time a child has been shot in the city this year.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> A 6 month old baby shot and killed by a stray bullet during a gun fight in Atlanta. It's not just happening in Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither are the 600 deaths due to hypertension caused by white racism.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2022)

Face the truth Mike. Because you're going to look at it until you can. You wanted to make a thread about black deaths. But black children are not the only ones dying and while that is sad and makes for spectacular race baiting, it doesn't happen as much as you try exaggerating. What I am presenting is more frequent and it ain't caused by drugs and gangs. It's caused because of racist whites like you.

Racism is killing black people. It’s sickening them, too.​By Michelle A. Williams and
Jeffrey Sánchez

_Michelle A. Williams is an epidemiologist and dean of the faculty at Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health. Jeffrey Sánchez, a former Massachusetts state representative, is a lecturer at Harvard Chan.

“I can’t breathe.”_

That was the one of the final pleas uttered by George Floyd last week before he was killed by police officers kneeling on his neck and back — the same plea cried out by Eric Garner before he died six years ago in a police chokehold. These words have become a rallying cry for protests across the nation.

To those of us in the public health community, they are also a visceral reminder of a reality we have come to know all too well: Racism is a public health crisis.

Nowhere is that reality more gut-wrenching and visible than in the police violence that kills black Americans at nearly three times the rate of white Americans. It is also apparent in the legacy of slavery and discrimination that persists in modern medicine and across the many social determinants of health.

Indeed, it is cruel and somewhat ironic that some are now pointing to “underlying health conditions” as a contributing factor in Floyd’s death, which has been ruled a homicide. That line of explanation, of course, is intended to deflect blame from the officers whose actions ended his life — and goes against what millions saw plain as day on video.

But it also illuminates another way in which racism is deadly. Across the country, black Americans suffer from higher rates of diabetes, hypertension, asthma and heart disease than white Americans. They are more likely to be obese and get insufficient sleep, which can contribute to such health issues. The role of racism in these underlying conditions cannot be denied.

A growing body of literature shows that social determinants — otherwise known as the conditions in which we’re born and in which we live, work and play — are key drivers of health inequities. For generations, communities of color have faced vast disparities in job opportunities, income and inherited family wealth. They are less likely to have housing security and access to quality schools, healthy food and green spaces. All these factors undoubtedly undermine mental and physical well-being.

In addition to the consequences of structural racism, it is well-documented that racism itself is hard on a person’s health. Chronic stress caused by discrimination can trigger a cascade of adverse health outcomes, from high blood pressure and heart disease to immunodeficiency and accelerated aging.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...004cc8-a681-11ea-b619-3f9133bbb482_story.html

So keep posting  your disingenuous claim of concern about dead black children you want to see grow into black adults living with the racism produced by sorry motherfuckers like you, who then die at 45 from a stroke or heart attack due to the years of stress caused by your racism.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 26, 2022)

IM2 said:


> And 1800 blacks died from racism induced hypertension.


You don't believe that


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> You don't believe that


It is fact based on AHA numbers.  I used the low-end number from 2000.  By 2018, 270,000 blacks died from hypertension bought on by racism. That's 740 blacks who die each day. If we go by the rate of increase since 2000, the number of blacks dying due to racism induced hypertension is 768 blacks per day. And when people start talking about children, white racism is killing children before they are born.  

These are facts. Men face facts. Are you a man?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2022)

*White racism is killing unborn black children.*

Racism-induced stress linked with high black infant mortality rates​The mortality rate among black infants in the U.S. is more than twice that of white infants—in some urban areas, even higher—and a growing body of evidence suggests that a key factor may be stress among black mothers caused by racial discrimination.

Nancy Krieger, professor of social epidemiology at Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, discussed the relationship between racism and black infant mortality in a February 15, 2017 article in _The Nation_.









						Racism-induced stress linked with high black infant mortality rates
					

The mortality rate among black infants in the U.S. is more than twice that of white infants—in some urban areas, even higher—and a growing body of evidence suggests that a key factor may be stress …




					www.hsph.harvard.edu
				




People here want to talk shit, but what they cannot face is the truth. Those shootings and gang violence is due to white racism, but people want to ignore that and preach their racist bullshit about what blacks need to do according to the white man. It's time the white man shut the hell up and listened.









						What’s Killing America’s Black Infants?
					

Racism is fueling a national health crisis.




					www.thenation.com
				




​


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 26, 2022)

IM2 said:


> It is fact based on AHA numbers.  I used the low-end number from 2000.  By 2018, 270,000 blacks died from hypertension bought on by racism. That's 740 blacks who die each day. If we go by the rate of increase since 2000, the number of blacks dying due to racism induced hypertension is 768 blacks per day. And when people start talking about children, white racism is killing children before they are born.
> 
> These are facts. Men face facts. Are you a man?



No, really. I know you're kind of One Note Samba and not too bright either, but I doubt that even you can really believe that.  Besides more blacks get killed in Chicago in a weekend than die of this Imaginary Post Traumatic White Disorder you made up


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> No, really. I know you're kind of One Note Samba and not too bright either, but I doubt that even you can really believe that.  Besides more blacks get killed in Chicago in a weekend than die of this Imaginary Post Traumatic White Disorder you made up


The only one note samba is coming from you. I stated medical fact. What you don't believe is irrelevant.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 26, 2022)

Whites are just so responsible


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 26, 2022)

A 16 year old is charged with the murder of Melissa Ortega. The other shooter in the gunfight also charged. Hopefully they don't release him because he is a "minor".









						Little Village Chicago news: 2 charged with murder after 8-year-old girl shot, killed, CPD says
					

Two people have been charged with murder in the shooting death of 8-year-old Melissa Ortega, Chicago police announced Wednesday.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 26, 2022)

IM2 said:


> It is fact based on AHA numbers.  I used the low-end number from 2000.  By 2018, 270,000 blacks died from hypertension bought on by racism. That's 740 blacks who die each day. If we go by the rate of increase since 2000, the number of blacks dying due to racism induced hypertension is 768 blacks per day. And when people start talking about children, white racism is killing children before they are born.
> 
> These are facts. Men face facts. Are you a man?


You seem to be obsessed with this latest "study" that proves death by racism. So how about you produce ONE official death certificate that states "Death by hypertension brought on by racism".


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 26, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> You seem to be obsessed with this latest "study" that proves death by racism. So how about you produce ONE official death certificate that states "Death by hypertension brought on by racism".


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> You seem to be obsessed with this latest "study" that proves death by racism. So how about you produce ONE official death certificate that states "Death by hypertension brought on by racism".


I have shown you what medical experts have proven. I don't need to show your white ass a death certificate. I'm black and I know how the body reacts to white racism by living it. I know how stressful white racism is by living with it. Your white ass is a racist so you don't think racism is a problem because you believe that the natural order of things is that whites are better and black problems are a result of our inferiority.

At least 600 blacks die every day from hypertension. Stress causes hypertension. Racism causes stress. The connection is clear. More blacks have died this month from racism induced hypertension than have died in Chicago for 2 decades. More blacks have died this month from racism induced hypertensive than have been killed by blacks on the streets for 2 years. Black babies are dying in the womb because of that stress. These are facts and as long as you decide to use the deaths of black children as pawns for your racist opinion of blacks, you will face the totality of what white racism has done.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 26, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> A 16 year old is charged with the murder of Melissa Ortega. The other shooter in the gunfight also charged. Hopefully they don't release him because he is a "minor".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And at least 600 more blacks have died from racism induced hypertension. That is now a minimum of 15,600 blacks who have died this month from such hypertension. The killers still get to practice the racism that causes these deaths. I am sure you don't argue with any "study" that shows how black gangs are the biggest problem blacks face.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 26, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> A 16 year old is charged with the murder of Melissa Ortega. The other shooter in the gunfight also charged. Hopefully they don't release him because he is a "minor".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny that when a white person (_White Latino_) gets murdered they find the killer immediately and charge him.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 27, 2022)

The killer of the 6 month old baby in Atlanta during a drive by shooting has been arrested. Multiple priors.









						Suspect arrested in shooting that killed 6-month-old already charged in several other crimes
					

Dequasie Little, 22, has been facing multiple violent felony charges since he turned 18, but he has never been convicted on any of the charges.




					www.wsbtv.com


----------



## IM2 (Jan 27, 2022)

But the killers of unborn black babies and 600 blacks per day are allowed to walk the streets and deny what they are doing.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 27, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> The killer of the 6 month old baby in Atlanta during a drive by shooting has been arrested. Multiple priors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 593342
> View attachment 593345
> View attachment 593343View attachment 593344


And my other friend stuck in his own playback loop of White hate shows up. Hi Paul! Hope all is well.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 27, 2022)

The aboriginals of the so called Middle East were Black. The people living in that region today did not originate there. And that explains why at one time the current state of Israel was ranked number two in the world for skin cancer/melanoma.







THE TRUE JEWS ARE BLACK ACCORDING TO THE BIBLE: “Our skin was black like an oven because of the terrible famine.” – Lamentations 5:10 “My skin is black upon me, and my bones are burned with heat.” – Job 30:30





Even Newsweek did an exhaustive Biblical and scientific breakdown to show that "Adam and Eve" were Black Negroes.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 27, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> For all those lost souls who have died senselessly during inner city violence. I will be posting one a day in remembrance. Feel free to add your own. I'll start it with this young girl killed while she was getting ready for school. Her life mattered too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we start a White Deaths Matter thread?   Because to the Right, it doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 27, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> And my other friend stuck in his own playback loop of White hate shows up. Hi Paul! Hope all is well.


MLK dropping truth


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 27, 2022)

You know the way whites like to talk about black looters. Guess what ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 27, 2022)

According to the FBI, White men are far  more likely per capita to commit unlawful acts of bestiality than any other male group in the U.S. Bestiality is animal cruelty. End bestiality now! Save the animals. This is sad and pathetic.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## horselightning (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Whites are just so responsible


we got more brains then you   school drop out  hood rat black racist. besides this just  a photo shoot idiot.


----------



## horselightning (Jan 27, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 593436


yeha only 7.  lets tak the millioons of you  black thugs w who shoot each other every day. and shoot cops racist.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 28, 2022)

On August 15, 2013, The Center on Juvenile and Criminal Justice published a paper by Mike Males entitled, _“Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests.”_ Americans tend to create nostalgia about the past. The fact is that the good old days never were. I say that as a black citizen of this country, but the “good old days” never existed for anyone. Males points this out in his report. _“For nearly all serious and minor offenses, including homicide, rates among black teenagers nationally were lower in 2011 than when racial statistics were first collected nationally in 1964. Black youths’ murder arrest rates are considerably lower today than back when Bill Cosby was funny (long, long ago).”_

He goes on to state:_ “We don’t associate Jim and Margaret Anderson’s 1950s cherubs with juvenile crime—but that’s based on nostalgia and cultural biases, not fact. Back then, nearly 1 in 10 youth were arrested every year; today, around 3 in 100. Limited statistics of the 1950s show juvenile crime wasn’t just pranks and joyriding; “younger and younger children” are committing “the most wanton and senseless of murders… and mass rape,” the chair of the Senate Subcommittee on Juvenile Delinquency warned in 1956.” _Whoa! Hold up! Stop! Does this mean that “super predators” existed in the 1950’s? I guess this explains Eddie Haskell. Or perhaps Maynard G. Krebs. Males presents a point here that requires further investigating.

Congressional committees and subcommittees met in the 1940’s and 1950’s to discuss youth violence resulting from reading stories in comic books. Superman, Spiderman, Aqua Man, Captain America and whoever else was a member of the Justice League were held responsible for the outrageously high rate of violent juvenile delinquency during that period. 

On June 1, 1953, the United States Senate adopted Senate Resolution 89. This resolution gave created the Senate Judiciary Committee on Juvenile Delinquency in the United States to study youth crime. The primary focus of this study: “_(1) determining the extent and character of juvenile delinquency in the United States and its causes and contributing factors, (2) the adequacy of existing Federal laws dealing with youthful offenders, "(3) sentences imposed on, or other correctional action taken with respect to, youthful offenders by Federal laws dealing with youthful offenders, and (4) the extent to which juveniles are violating Federal laws relating to the sale or use of narcotics.”_

Let us take a look at some of the findings. _“In the 8-year period, from 1948 through 1956, juvenile court cases more than doubled while the child population of that age group increased only 19 percent. As in previous years, the increase is at a much greater rate in rural areas than in urban areas, and the ratio of 5 boy delinquents to every 1 girl delinquent is still in evidence.” 

“In the year 1956, there were upwards of 1,300,000 boys and girls coming to the attention of local law-enforcement officers. Approximately one-fourth of the police cases are referred to juvenile courts. The remaining juvenile court cases are referred from individuals and other agencies in. the community.”_

From 1948 until 1956, juvenile crime rose in rural areas. Juvenile crime was rising faster than juvenile population growth. This was primarily happening in white communities. With mom and pops at home. Before the sexual revolution. Back in the day as we say, the switchblade knife was the cause of a lot of deaths and suffering. There are similarities to the proliferation of switchblade knives in the 1940-1950’s and the increase in military style weapons used on our streets today.

_“Of the robberies committed in 1956, 43.2 percent were by persons under 21 years of age. A switchblade knife is frequently part of the perpetrator's equipment in this type of crime. In New York City alone in 1956, there was an increase of 92.1 percent of those under 16 arrested for the possession of dangerous weapons, one of the most common of which is the switchblade knife. 

Out of several hundred questionnaires sent by the subcommittee to purchasers of switchblade knives, whose names were derived from a distributor's mailing list, 133 responses have been received. Seventy--five percent of the purchasers were under 20 years of age, and of this group, 43 percent were between 11 and 15 years of age. Of the persons responding to the questionnaire, only a small portion claimed that the knives were secured for a constructive purpose.

 In addition to the interviews with manufacturers and distributors and the receipt of information from questionnaires, staff contact was made with some of the purchasers in the immediate area and numerous retail stores. The proprietors of these stores conceded that the bulk of the demand for switchblade knives came from juveniles, some as young as 8 or 9 years of age.

 A major outlet for the switchblade knife are military supply stores which are located near military installations.” _

E-commerce via the internet was 40-50 years in the future at this time. Yet kids could order switchblades by mail or purchase them in military supply stores. This is similar to the easy manner in which assault weapons can be purchased now. In 1956, not 1996, or during the period of “American Carnage” inaccurately described by president number 45, 43 percent of the robberies in this country were committed by people under the age of 21. With mom and dad at home. When the family did not consist of couples named Adam and Steve or Joni and Jane. The good old days.

Over 1 million incidents between youth and police. Over 500,000 cases in juvenile courts. From 1948 through 1956, there were annual increases in juvenile cases heard before the courts. The investigation found annual increases in juvenile crime by kids from the ages of 8 to 18. The owners of the military supply stores stated to members of the judiciary committee that the majority of switchblade purchases in their stores were made by youth. Elementary school children were walking American streets carrying switchblades. These were the good old days. This was before the Great Society programs that have been blamed for the decay of American society and deemed responsible for the destruction of the black family.

This information displays just how some members of this society have chosen to accept a fictional account of the country we live in. It has been accepted to such an extent that our police departments have become militarized despite a national decrease in crime. It is a lie so tough that innocent blacks posing no threat to anyone end up in funeral homes. Mike Males article provides evidence of how a racist society builds a strawman then tries turning that straw into skin and bones.

_“Since the sainted Fifties, America has seen rapid teenage population growth and dramatic shifts toward more single parenting, more lethal drugs and weapons, increased middle-aged (that is, parent-age) drug abuse and imprisonment, decreased incarceration of youth, decreased youthful religious affiliation, and more violent and explicit media available to younger ages. Horrifying, as the culture critics far Right to far Left—including Obama, who spends many pages and speeches berating popular culture as some major driver of bad youth behavior—repeatedly insist.

*And after 50 years of all these terrible changes in American culture? Today’s young African Americans display the lowest rates of crime and serious risk of any generation that can be reliably assessed.*_
*
In the last 20 years in particular, the FBI reports, rates of crime among African American youth have plummeted: All offenses (down 47%), drug offenses (down 50%), property offenses (down 51%), serious Part I offenses (down 53%), assault (down 59%), robbery (down 60%), all violent offenses (down 60%), rape (down 66%), and murder (down 82%).”*

-*Mike Males, “Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests”*

Mike Males, _“Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests,”_ The Center on Juvenile and Criminal Justice, August 15, 2013, Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests — Center on Juvenile and Criminal Justice

_Juvenile Delinquency Report of the Committee on the Judiciary, United States Senate Subcommittee on Juvenile Delinquency_, (85th cong., 2d ~ss.), March 27, 1958, pg. 1, United States Government Printing Office, Washington, D.C.

_Juvenile Delinquency Report of the Committee on the Judiciary, United States Senate Subcommittee on Juvenile Delinquency_, (85th cong., 2d ~ss.), March 27, 1958, pg. 2, United States Government Printing Office, Washington, D.C.

*It's time you white racists shut the fuck up.*


----------



## IM2 (Jan 28, 2022)

horselightning said:


> yeha only 7.  lets tak the millioons of you  black thugs w who shoot each other every day. and shoot cops racist.


That doesn't happen.

* According to the 2020 Uniform Crime Report there were 7,173,072 crime offenders in the United States. 3,642,932 whites, 2,122,038 blacks.  Whites were 51 percent of the criminal offenders in 2020.*


----------



## gipper (Jan 28, 2022)

IM2 said:


> That doesn't happen.
> 
> * According to the 2020 Uniform Crime Report there were 7,173,072 crime offenders in the United States. 3,642,932 whites, 2,122,038 blacks.  Whites were 51 percent of the criminal offenders in 2020.*


Too bad so many blacks are killing blacks.





_Blacks are 13 percent of the population, but accounted for fully two thirds of the increase in murder victims compared to 2019. If you make a best guess for the victims whose race was not known or reported, there were probably about 3,400 more murdered black people in 2020 than in the year before. 2020, of course, was the year of Black Lives Matter. And how many unarmed blacks were shot by the police in 2020? You know: That terrible racist problem we have. The Washington Post database reports that there were 18.
More Murders!_


----------



## horselightning (Jan 28, 2022)

gipper said:


> Too bad so many blacks are killing blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep black on black violence is wqorse and black on white is the second worse.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 28, 2022)

Blackrook said:


> What I'd like to say about these poor murdered black people is that they go unmourned except for their families and the small circle of friends they knew in life.
> 
> The civil rights leaders who charge at the barriers every time a white cop kills a black criminal, won't even take the phone call of a mother of a black man who has been murdered by another black man.
> 
> ...


Or that the truth is for black people, black lives really don't matter anymore than any other.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 28, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Black Lives Matter' doesn't give a rat's ass for any of the Black lives


Just as long as the money keeps rolling in and the fat-cat blacks at the top of BLM can keep buying mansions with other people's cash.


----------



## gipper (Jan 28, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Or that the truth is for black people, black lives really don't matter anymore than any other.


Blacks killing blacks has been ongoing for decades, yet the black community does nothing  about it other than blame whites.


----------



## horselightning (Jan 29, 2022)

gipper said:


> Blacks killing blacks has been ongoing for decades, yet the black community does nothing  about it other than blame whites.


so true


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 31, 2022)

16 year old boy killed in a drug deal gone bad. Average weekend in Chicago, 16 shot 4 killed. I wonder their lives will ever matter?









						4 killed, 16 wounded in weekend shootings in Chicago
					

A 16-year-old boy died in an attack that also critically wounded a 17-year-old Saturday afternoon in Little Village on the Southwest Side.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 2, 2022)

It looks like Baltimore is trying to challenge Chicago for murder capitol of the country. Thanks to Democrat policies and the anti-Police campaign, Baltimore has entered war zone status along with Chicago. Other Democrat led cities soon to follow.









						January 2022 Daily Tracker: Baltimore murders and shootings
					

Baltimore City ended 2021 with 337 murders and 728 non-fatal shootings, up slightly from 2020.




					www.wmar2news.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 9, 2022)

Chicago teens murder another teen. It's totally out of control. Kids killing kids. 









						Chicago shooting: 2 teens charged after student shot, killed in Bronzeville on way home from school
					

Two teens are now charged in a shooting that left 15-year-old Michael Brown dead as he walked home from Chicago Military Academy.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## horselightning (Feb 10, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 593436


why dont you do count of how man  thousanda of blacks killed millins of people/ you afraid.


----------



## horselightning (Feb 10, 2022)

5 blacks teen up for murder of 16 year old  class mate 




5 teens up in connection with shooting 





5 teens arrested for homicide 





4 black teens arested murder


Shall I go on thease kids do thing in packs all year. ovoudly there parents teach them nothing.


----------



## Paul Essien (Feb 10, 2022)

horselightning said:


> View attachment 599511
> 
> 5 blacks teen up for murder of 16 year old  class mate
> 
> ...


Innocent till proven guilty.


----------



## Paul Essien (Feb 10, 2022)

horselightning said:


> why dont you do count of how man  thousanda of blacks killed millins of people/ you afraid.


----------



## horselightning (Feb 10, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Innocent till proven guilty.


there wwere all proven guilty read tyhe cases and in  jail. blacks are always comminting crimes.


----------



## horselightning (Feb 10, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 599519











						I killed my friend, took his heart for money-making ritual, man confesses | The Guardian Nigeria News - Nigeria and World News
					

The Lagos State police command has arrested four persons for alleged murder of their friend for moneymaking rituals. The suspects are presently being interrogated at the homicide section of the State Criminal and Intelligence Department (SCID), Panti, Yaba.



					guardian.ng


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 10, 2022)

At least they've caught and charged the two teens who ambushed another teen coming home from school. Inner City Chicago is a third world country, thanks to 50 years of Democrat "leadership".









						Chicago shooting
					

chicago shooting news stories - get the latest updates from ABC7.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## IM2 (Feb 12, 2022)

Wrong again.

Over 25,000 blacks have already died this year from racism induced hypertension. For every inner city kid in Chicago you use as examples to validate your racism, 20 will grow up and die young due to the stress caused because of the racism of people like you.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 12, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Wrong again.
> 
> Over 25,000 blacks have already died this year from racism induced hypertension. For every inner city kid in Chicago you use as examples to validate your racism, 20 will grow up and die young due to the stress caused because of the racism of people like you.


 I assume that is directed at me. The stress you keep harping on is self-inflicted, just like in your case. BTW Pastor Brooks has raised over $8 million now and is in the last two weeks of his 100 day RoofTop vigil to bring awareness to the tragedy of Young Black Youth in Chicago's inner city. Too bad rich politicians of both parties ESPECIALLY OBAMA AND AL SHARPTON don't step up and donate to this great cause. Have a nice day IM2!


----------



## horselightning (Feb 12, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> I assume that is directed at me. The stress you keep harping on is self-inflicted, just like in your case. BTW Pastor Brooks has raised over $8 million now and is in the last two weeks of his 100 day RoofTop vigil to bring awareness to the tragedy of Young Black Youth in Chicago's inner city. Too bad rich politicians of both parties ESPECIALLY OBAMA AND AL SHARPTON don't step up and donate to this great cause. Have a nice day IM2!


or jess jackson and  benjamin crump is  a money grubber.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 12, 2022)

horselightning said:


> or jess jackson and  benjamin crump is  a money grubber.


How about Pelosi! She and her insider trading husband could donate a few million they received from options trading. After all, she did claim in her re-election announcement that she's doing it FOR THE CHILDREN. Well put your money where your mouth is, Pelosi.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 12, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> I assume that is directed at me. The stress you keep harping on is self-inflicted, just like in your case. BTW Pastor Brooks has raised over $8 million now and is in the last two weeks of his 100 day RoofTop vigil to bring awareness to the tragedy of Young Black Youth in Chicago's inner city. Too bad rich politicians of both parties ESPECIALLY OBAMA AND AL SHARPTON don't step up and donate to this great cause. Have a nice day IM2!



_"It would neither be true or honest to say that the Negros problem is what it is because he is innately inferior or because he is basically lazy and listless or because he has not lifted himself by his own bootstraps. To find the origins of the Negro problem we must turn to the white man's problem__."_

_-_*Rev. Martin Luther King Jr*

No, the stress is caused by white racism. Numerous tests and studies have shown this. I understand that being white you cannot understand what kind of stress it is to live with white racism and arrogant pricks like you who don't have a clue.  I'm not debating this with you, I'm telling you the way things are. If Brooks has 8 million thats more than enough to create alternatives to drug sales. Sharpton lives in NY, he can work on problems there. But 600 more blacks will die today while you keep talking about your pet negro whose plan does not come close to touching any solution to 95 percent of all black deaths.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 12, 2022)

Uh huh. Blame Whitey and call me a Racist, problem solved! Don't forget to take your blood pressure meds IM2. I'd hate for you to have one of those racism-induced heart attacks.


----------



## horselightning (Feb 12, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> How about Pelosi! She and her insider trading husband could donate a few million they received from options trading. After all, she did claim in her re-election announcement that she's doing it FOR THE CHILDREN. Well put your money where your mouth is, Pelosi.


and the fake vice president harris. she isnt evne black just pretends to be.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 13, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Uh huh. Blame Whitey and call me a Racist, problem solved! Don't forget to take your blood pressure meds IM2. I'd hate for you to have one of those racism-induced heart attacks.


"Whitey" is the problem. That's why drugs are sold in the hood while the suburbs have retail businesses. You are a racist and white racism is killing way more blacks than gangs. Face the truth and take some responsibility to change that.

Retail Redlining: One of the Most Pervasive Forms of Racism Left in America?​








						Retail Redlining: One of the Most Pervasive Forms of Racism Left in America?
					

Why do retailers, restaurants and grocery stores stay out of communities that can afford (and want) them?




					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 14, 2022)

Another Chicago youth shot in the head and killed in Inner City Chicago. It's a teenage wasteland. 









						Chicago 15-year-old shot to death years after his mother, cousin were killed days apart
					

Sincere Cole was shot in the head Saturday outside a gas station in the Chicago Lawn neighborhood. In 2019, his mother was killed by a CTA train after seemingly no one helped her, days before Cole’s cousin was shot in the head herself.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## horselightning (Feb 14, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Another Chicago youth shot in the head and killed in Inner City Chicago. It's a teenage wasteland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


blacks do not care about blacks


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 14, 2022)

horselightning said:


> blacks do not care about blacks


It depends which ones. The Hood is a war zone and there are no rules.


----------



## horselightning (Feb 14, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> It depends which ones. The Hood is a war zone and there are no rules.


of course not. murder is the norm of the day.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 15, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Another Chicago youth shot in the head and killed in Inner City Chicago. It's a teenage wasteland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And 10 blacks in that same community died from racism induced stress. In fact, that racism is the root cause of these shootings your racist white ass exploits to race bait. America is a racist wasteland and you contribute to it white boy.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 15, 2022)

IM2 said:


> And 10 blacks in that same community died from racism induced stress. In fact, that racism is the root cause of these shootings your racist white ass exploits to race bait. America is a racist wasteland and you contribute to it white boy.


Lather Rinse Repeat. Lather Rinse Repeat.  Lather Rinse Repeat.  Whitey Bad Whitey Bad Whitey Bad.  You are boring and wrong. Keep taking your meds.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 16, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Lather Rinse Repeat. Lather Rinse Repeat.  Lather Rinse Repeat.  Whitey Bad Whitey Bad Whitey Bad.  You are boring and wrong. Keep taking your meds.


White boy, I am 100 percent correct. You're the boring one. You sing the 1 note saltine samba. Blacks be violent. Blacks be violent. Lather rinse repeat. Because you can't face the truth. I'll let MLK say it to you:

_"It would neither be true or honest to say that the Negros problem is what it is because he is innately inferior or because he is basically lazy and listless or because he has not lifted himself by his own bootstraps. To find the origins of the Negro problem we must turn to the white man's problem__."_

_-_*Rev. Martin Luther King Jr*


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 16, 2022)

Sincere Cole was shot 24 times. He was a good kid, like a lot of the ones who are targeted in the hood.





__





						chicago shootings - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 21, 2022)

The shooting and killing never stops because the drugs and money keep fueling it.









						Chicago shootings: 21 shot, 5 fatally, in weekend violence, CPD says
					

21 people have been shot, 5 fatally, in Chicago gun violence over the weekend, police said.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 10, 2022)

22 more shootings in Chicago last weekend, one 16 year old boy killed. Maybe if they were Ukrainians, people might care.








						22 shot, 1 fatally, in weekend shootings in Chicago
					

The fatal shooting occurred in South Chicago.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> 22 more shootings in Chicago last weekend, one 16 year old boy killed. Maybe if they were Ukrainians, people might care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And at least 1,200 more blacks died from racism induced health problems. If they were Ukrainians you would recognize what the greater threat is.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 10, 2022)

IM2 said:


> And at least 1,200 more blacks died from racism induced health problems. If they were Ukrainians you would recognize what the greater threat is.


You've been shoveling that manure for months now. *Produce ONE VALID DEATH CERTIFICATE that states cause of death as racism.* You just show up my threads to crap on a good man dedicating his life to making a difference to the kids of South Chicago.


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 10, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 613720


So, you are an admirer of Idi Amin, I see.


----------



## Paul Essien (Mar 10, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> So, you are an admirer of Idi Amin, I see.


My rule is when most whites dislike a black man then I'm probably gonna like him


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> You've been shoveling that manure for months now. *Produce ONE VALID DEATH CERTIFICATE that states cause of death as racism.* You just show up my threads to crap on a good man dedicating his life to making a difference to the kids of South Chicago.



Fuck you. You want to pontificate about black violence and run your mouth with your racist bullshit. But you aren't going to get to do that. You are going to look at black deaths just as you wanted to. I'm black and when I say that dealing with white racism is stressful and kills you just learn to accept that as the words from an expert about how racism affects blacks.

On June 3, 2020, SAMHSA’s Office of Behavioral Health Equity published a report titled, _“Trauma, Racism, Chronic Stress and the Health of Black Americans.”_ In summary of what they found was that racism contributed to mental health and chronic health problems.

_ “Racism and associated trauma and violence contribute to mental health disorders, particularly depression, anxiety and PTSD, and chronic health conditions such as cardiovascular disease, hypertension, diabetes, maternal mortality/infant mortality and morbidity in African Americans. Racism is considered a fundamental cause of adverse health outcomes for racial/ethnic minorities and racial/ethnic inequities in health. The primary domains of racism - structural/institutional racism, cultural racism, and individual-level discrimination— are linked to mental and physical health outcomes. Racism and violence targeting a specific community is increasingly associated with complex trauma and intergenerational trauma, all of which have physical and behavioral health consequences.”_ 

Studies have shown that consistent exposure to adversity and marginalization are causes for early health declines in black Americans regardless of status.  Racism is a stressor that triggers the body into allostasis or better understood, racism forces the body to adapt to stress.  Allostasis is the process that helps us adapt to stress.  Allostatic load is compiled damage to the body as an individual is exposed to constant stress. Constant stress leads to allostatic overload, which is the point when the cumulative amount of stress causes health problems or death. For example, allostatic processes lead to increases in blood pressure, a leading cause of death in the black community. Studies show that allostatic overload created by stress caused due to constant exposure to racism increases the occurrences of myocardial infarction in blacks. Simply put, a myocardial infarction is a heart attack. In 2014, “_Structural racism and myocardial infarction in the United States_,” a study by Alicia Lukachko, Mark Hatzenbuehler, & Katherine Keyes was published in Social Science and Medicine Journal. What they found as a result of their study was that structural racism increased the occurrence of heart attacks.

_ “This study demonstrates adverse effects of structural racism—specifically state-level racial disparities disadvantaging Blacks in political representation, employment, and incarceration —on past 12-month myocardial infarction. These adverse effects, however, were specific to Blacks, and among Whites, indicators of structural racism appear to have a benign or even beneficial effect on cardiac health. It is important to note that individual-level risk factors including age, sex, education, income, and medical insurance do not account for these findings. Furthermore, lending support to the construct validity of our measures of structural racism, the effects persist above and beyond those of state-level racial disparities in poverty.

 Measures of structural racism pertaining to job status did not follow the expected pattern of association, and were inversely associated with myocardial infarction among Blacks. While this finding was unexpected, it is in line with results from previous studies that have documented that Black Americans in high status positions report greater exposure to interpersonal discrimination. This increased exposure, coupled with potential pressures to assimilate and to defy negative racist stereotypes, may in turn place high status Blacks at greater risk for adverse health outcomes. Our results similarly suggest that Black Americans in states with greater representation of Blacks in high status positions are at higher risk for heart attack.”

Trauma, Racism, Chronic Stress and the Health of Black Americans, _Compilation by the SAMHSA Office of Behavioral Health Equity, June 3, 2020, https://www.mhanational.org/sites/d...RaceViolenceandHealth SAMHSA OBHE  6.3.20.pdf

Geronimus, A. T., Hicken, M., Keene, D., & Bound, J. (2006). _"Weathering" and age patterns of allostatic load scores among blacks and whites in the United States._ American journal of public health, 96(5), 826–833. The American Journal of Public Health (AJPH) from the American Public Health Association (APHA) publications

B.S. McEwen, J.C. Wingfield, _Allostasis and Allostatic Load_, Encyclopedia of Stress (Second Edition), 2007, Allostasis and Allostatic Load

B.S. McEwen, _Stress: Homeostasis, Rheostasis, Allostasis and Allostatic Load__, Encyclopedia of Neuroscience, 2009_, Stress: Homeostasis, Rheostasis, Reactive Scope, Allostasis and Allostatic Load

Lukachko, Alicia & Hatzenbuehler, Mark & Keyes, Katherine. (2014_). Structural racism and myocardial infarction in the United States. Social science & medicine _(1982). 103. 42-50. 10.1016/j.socscimed.2013.07.021.


----------



## IM2 (Mar 10, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> So, you are an admirer of Idi Amin, I see.


Considering what whites did to Amins country, you don't have shit to say.

When you look at Uganda, you see a nation that had been self-governed for centuries until the British decided they wanted to make money off the resources that were plentiful in Africa. During the “Scramble for Africa” in the 1800’s, England decided they would make Uganda a British protectorate. It was mainly accomplished by the signing of the first Buganda agreement. 17 The First Buganda agreement was signed by a representative of the King because the King was a baby at the time. The representative took advantage of the situation by signing an agreement to reduce the power of the king while increasing the power of the advisory council he belonged to. This agreement gave the final say in all matters to the British who could veto decisions made by the King.

 Many problems were created by that first agreement and eventually a second Buganda agreement was signed. But my point here is that the existence of a King signifies a line of succession showing us Uganda was a sovereign nation governed by a monarchy. Uganda had been so ruled for at least 800 years before the Buganda agreement. From 1894 until 1962, a span of 68 years, Britain colonized a land that had been occupied for over 50,000 years. This colonization caused division among the people of Uganda.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 14, 2022)

Another violent weekend in Chicago, 26 shot, 2 dead. This is why Pastor Brooks is camping out on a roof, raising awareness and money to combat the endless carnage. 









						Chicago shootings: 26 shot, 2 fatally, in weekend violence, CPD says
					

Twenty-six people have been shot, two fatally, in Chicago gun violence over the weekend, police said.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## MizMolly (Mar 14, 2022)

IM2 said:


> No you don't. This is a dumbfuck race bait thread that needs togo to the rubber room.
> 
> Racist whites consistently want to make comments about blacks killing twice as many whites as whites do blacks. That's a disingenuous claim made to race bait. In 2018 according to the Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,677 were killed by another white, 514 were killed by a black person. 234 blacks were killed by a black person. While the number of whites killed by blacks is more than double that of whites killing blacks the reality here is that *in 2018 whites were 5 times more likely to be killed by another white person than anybody else.* No matter how the Jared Taylor types want to argue their position, these numbers do not indicate a major epidemic of blacks killing whites. What it shows is that the media ignores a very large problem in the white community where* 81 percent of all whites who are killed are killed by another white person. *I don't know about you, but 81 percent is a pretty high number. Higher percentages of white on white murder have been completely ignored by the media for decades. Instead the media has made a big thing out of black on black crime reinforcing a white racist belief of black violence.
> 
> ...


You completely ignore the point. You only care about black lives when the life is taken by a white man.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 21, 2022)

4 killed, 15 shot in our favorite American warzone, inner city Chicago last weekend.









						4 killed, 15 wounded in weekend gun violence across Chicago
					

At least four people were killed and 13 others have been injured in weekend gun violence across Chicago.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 28, 2022)

Four more killed, 16 shot. Oh, but look Will Smith slapped Chris Rock! Wow now that's news! 









						Chicago shootings: 16 shot, 4 fatally, in weekend violence, CPD says
					

Sixteen people have been shot, four fatally, in Chicago gun violence over the weekend, police said.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## IM2 (Apr 1, 2022)

20,000 more blacks died last month  from stress caused by racism.

Meanwhile:











						3 soldiers are accused in gun trafficking ring tied to Chicago gang members, feds say
					

The soldiers — Demarcus Adams, 21; Jarius Brunson, 22; and Brandon Miller, 22 — were enlisted in the Army and stationed at Fort Campbell in Tennessee.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




If only blacks stopped having unwed births, soldiers stationed in Kentucky would be selling them guns.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 1, 2022)

IM2 said:


> 20,000 more blacks died last month  from stress caused by racism.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> View attachment 624604
> ...


Wow 3 deflections in one post! Meanwhile, Serenity Broughton will not be forgotten even if you choose to ignore her and the countless other tragic murders of innocent Black youth.


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 1, 2022)

IM2 said:


> 20,000 more blacks died last month  from stress caused by racism.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> View attachment 624604
> ...


Died from stressed caused by racism? Now you are an idiot doctor.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 1, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> Died from stressed caused by racism? Now you are an idiot doctor.


He found a "study", doncha know!


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 1, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> My rule is when most whites dislike a black man then I'm probably gonna like him


Without knowing why a white man dislikes a black man?  Do you like all black men?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Wow 3 deflections in one post! Meanwhile, Serenity Broughton will not be forgotten even if you choose to ignore her and the countless other tragic murders of innocent Black youth.



Zero deflections from me. You deflect and deny.

Meanwhile 600 more blacks died today from stress caused by having to live with white racism.

You deny that and try arguing with a person who knows what it's like to live with that stress.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> He found a "study", doncha know!


I'm black you stupid bastard. I know what stress white racism causes. 

You don't but your racism makes you think you can argue.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2022)

Molly,

Shut the hell up and go cook some biscuits you racist billion bch.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2022)

Using dead black children to express your racism is going to come back on you.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 2, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Using dead black children to express your racism is going to come back on you.


Calling attention to a national disgrace is going to come back to me? Yeah right. Oh, here's the latest one from Brooklyn. How much you want to bet it was a drug gang shootout?  Your hatred towards white people TRUMPS any common sense you might otherwise have. Have a nice day IM2! 









						Police: 12-year-old boy killed, woman injured by stray bullets in Brooklyn shooting
					

Police said the family was sitting in a car when people in two other cars started firing at each other.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## IM2 (Apr 2, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Calling attention to a national disgrace is going to come back to me? Yeah right. Oh, here's the latest one from Brooklyn. How much you want to bet it was a drug gang shootout?  Your hatred towards white people TRUMPS any common sense you might otherwise have. Have a nice day IM2!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, your racism trumps any common sense you might have. Blacks aren't shipping drugs into this country. Most of the now legal state marijuana trade is controlled by whites. The weapons industry, controlled by whites. But you attack the easiest target because it validates your racism. White racism is the national disgrace and you're part of it.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 2, 2022)

IM2 said:


> No, your racism trumps any common sense you might have. Blacks aren't shipping drugs into this country. Most of the now legal state marijuana trade is controlled by whites. The weapons industry, controlled by whites. But you attack the easiest target because it validates your racism. White racism is the national disgrace and you're part of it.


Another WEAK ATTEMPT at deflection. I have never said Blacks are shipping drugs into the country. Quite the contrary the drug cartels, China and local authorities are the principles in the drug trade as I have REPEATEDLY STATED.  All you do is deny, deflect, post asisine studies and make vulgar attacks on people who do not do that to you.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 2, 2022)

IM2 said:


> No, your racism trumps any common sense you might have. Blacks aren't shipping drugs into this country. Most of the now legal state marijuana trade is controlled by whites. The weapons industry, controlled by whites. But you attack the easiest target because it validates your racism. White racism is the national disgrace and you're part of it.


As long as the murders of innocent kids like Serenity are IGNORED by Black people like you, the murders will continue just as they have for a half century.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 2, 2022)

12 Year old Kade Lewin is the latest child to be shot dead while sitting in his car. Another gunfight with bullets flying everywhere. And of course just like the last 50 years the cry goes out "WE MUST STOP GUN VIOLENCE"!!!  Yeah right, let's declare a war on guns that will fix the problem. 









						12-year-old boy's shooting leaves Brooklyn community shaken
					

The police and a shaken Brooklyn community are still searching for answers to crucial questions following the senseless shooting of 12-year-old Kade Lewin in Brooklyn on Thursday.




					www.fox5ny.com


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 3, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Molly,
> 
> Shut the hell up and go cook some biscuits you racist billion bch.


You have yet to show anything I have said that is racist. You start name calling and get your panties in a wad when you have no truthful responses. There is ZERO evidence to show black stress is caused by white racism. According to you, NOTHING negative in a black persons life is EVER anyones fault but whites. No personal responsibility, you sorry excuse for a human being.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 12, 2022)

Uh oh, Chicago shootings are climbing with the temperatures. 









						Chicago shootings: 27 shot, 6 fatally, in weekend violence, CPD says
					

At least 27 people have been shot, six fatally, in weekend violence across Chicago, police said.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## IM2 (Apr 12, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Another WEAK ATTEMPT at deflection. I have never said Blacks are shipping drugs into the country. Quite the contrary the drug cartels, China and local authorities are the principles in the drug trade as I have REPEATEDLY STATED.  All you do is deny, deflect, post asisine studies and make vulgar attacks on people who do not do that to you.


No deflection. Stop them you end the problem you pretend to care about. But you don't care. All you want to do s run your motherfucking white racist mouth about black murder.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 12, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> As long as the murders of innocent kids like Serenity are IGNORED by Black people like you, the murders will continue just as they have for a half century.


Since they are not, shut your white racist ass up.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 12, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> 12 Year old Kade Lewin is the latest child to be shot dead while sitting in his car. Another gunfight with bullets flying everywhere. And of course just like the last 50 years the cry goes out "WE MUST STOP GUN VIOLENCE"!!!  Yeah right, let's declare a war on guns that will fix the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If a child is getting shot with guns, controlling guns reduces or ends the problem.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 12, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Uh oh, Chicago shootings are climbing with the temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


America leads the world in gun deaths and Chicago is not number 1 in America. You are simply a disingenuous racist bastard.

We have gone past 100 days. At least 60,000 blacks have died due to the stress of living with white racism. And of course just like the last 250 years the cry goes out "WE ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE"! As long as the murders of blacks happening from the stress of white racism is IGNORED by white people like you, the murders will continue just as they have for more than 4 centuries.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 12, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> For all those lost souls who have died senselessly during inner city violence. I will be posting one a day in remembrance. Feel free to add your own. I'll start it with this young girl killed while she was getting ready for school. Her life mattered too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one on here cares about black deaths.  The racism on here is breathtaking but they all deny it.  Read the first few comments.


----------



## ninja007 (Apr 12, 2022)

im2 has never cared that hundreds of thousands of innocent black babies are murdered by their mama every year. You fucking troll hypocrite pos racist tard.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 12, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> No one on here cares about black deaths.  The racism on here is breathtaking but they all deny it.  Read the first few comments.


The racism comes from the OP.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 12, 2022)

ninja007 said:


> im2 has never cared that hundreds of thousands of innocent black babies are murdered by their mama every year. You fucking troll hypocrite pos racist tard.


And that's not happening either. Concern yourselves with the white community, because as I  have said at least 600 blacks die eac day from stress caused by having to live with white racism. Thats what we are trying to stop too. But you guys only want to run your fikth white racist mouths.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 12, 2022)

IM2 said:


> The racism comes from the OP.


And republicans


----------



## horselightning (Apr 12, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> No one on here cares about black deaths.  The racism on here is breathtaking but they all deny it.  Read the first few comments.


yeop the black racism toward whites is. black do not care about blacks, their   crime rate of black nad black crime is  terrible.


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 12, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> No one on here cares about black deaths.  The racism on here is breathtaking but they all deny it.  Read the first few comments.


Blacks don't care about Black deaths.  Until they do, why should anyone care?


----------



## horselightning (Apr 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Blacks don't care about Black deaths.  Until they do, why should anyone care?


so true. they can not keep blameing other races when they have commit the most crimes.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 15, 2022)

WOW! Mayor Adams finally says what I've been saying in this thread for two years. Black Lives Matter ignores the deaths of innocent Black kids like Serenity. Thank you, Mayor Adams. What say you Mayor Lightfoot?









						NYC Mayor Eric Adams calls out Black Lives Matter after spate of shootings: 'We can't be hypocrites'
					

Democratic New York City Mayor Eric Adams called out Black Lives Matter after a series of shootings that left Black victims dead on Wednesday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## horselightning (Apr 15, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> WOW! Mayor Adams finally says what I've been saying in this thread for two years. Black Lives Matter ignores the deaths of innocent Black kids like Serenity. Thank you, Mayor Adams. What say you Mayor Lightfoot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they completely ignore black on black crime.


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 15, 2022)

IM2 said:


> And that's not happening either. Concern yourselves with the white community, because as I  have said at least 600 blacks die eac day from stress caused by having to live with white racism. Thats what we are trying to stop too. But you guys only want to run your fikth white racist mouths.


No proof of that. You post any lie that suits your agenda.


----------



## MarathonMike (Apr 20, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> No proof of that. You post any lie that suits your agenda.


IM2 claims that White people just run our "filthy racist mouths" while he is the one who frequently calls White people "White Racist Motherfuckers". He must have finally taken my advice and put me on ignore I don't get notifications of his ridiculous vile posts anymore which is an improvement.


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 20, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> IM2 claims that White people just run our "filthy racist mouths" while he is the one who frequently calls White people "White Racist Motherfuckers". He must have finally taken my advice and put me on ignore I don't get notifications of his ridiculous vile posts anymore which is an improvement.


He has me on ignore but occasionally can’t help himself and replies with snide remarks on my posts.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 2, 2022)

Things are heating up again in Chicago. 









						9 killed, 26 wounded in weekend Chicago shootings
					

CHICAGO — Nine people were killed and at least 26 were wounded in weekend shootings across Chicago, with several shootings occurring downtown. The shootings occurred between 5 p.m. Friday and 12 a.…




					wgntv.com


----------



## MarathonMike (May 4, 2022)

A busy day for the drug gang bangers. 3 killed and 10 wounded yesterday in Chicago. People sitting in their cars shot dead. 









						3 killed, 10 wounded in shootings in Chicago Tuesday
					

In one of the attacks, four people were wounded when two gunmen opened fire on an SUV stopped at a light in the Loop.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## horselightning (May 4, 2022)

yep blacks dont care about blacks,


----------



## MarathonMike (May 4, 2022)

horselightning said:


> yep blacks dont care about blacks,


We certainly see evidence of that here on USMB.


----------



## horselightning (May 4, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> We certainly see evidence of that here on USMB.


they use to out number whites for many years. until they started killing each other.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 9, 2022)

24 shot, 6 killed in Chicago last weekend. Good thing there were no mass shootings with "assault weapons" or this would be a tragedy.









						Chicago shootings: 24 shot, 6 fatally, in weekend violence, CPD says
					

Chicago weekend shootings have left at least 24 people shot, six fatally, police said.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## Paul Essien (May 9, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> 24 shot, 6 killed in Chicago last weekend. Good thing there were no mass shootings with "assault weapons" or this would be a tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All done by whites.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 9, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> All done by whites.


That is completely absurd. You are the only person on this board Black or White who believes that fantasy.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 9, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> That is completely absurd. You are the only person on this board Black or White who believes that fantasy.


OK. Show me the arrests and murder charges in the link you posted

*I'll wait*


----------



## Meathead (May 9, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> You have no clue whatsoever what “Black Lives Matter” means.
> You’re hopeless.
> Think of it like “ With liberty and justice FOR ALL”


Let's face it, the last time black lives really mattered is when they were slaves. I can't imagine slave owners allowing the kind of carnage of black lives in liberal strongholds like Chicago.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 9, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> A busy day for the drug gang bangers. 3 killed and 10 wounded yesterday in Chicago. People sitting in their cars shot dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show me the black dudes who were arrested and charged for this.

I’m still waiting

As I say all done by whites


----------



## MarathonMike (May 9, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Show me the black dudes who were arrested and charged for this.
> 
> I’m still waiting
> 
> As I say all done by whites


Take a sampling of my Black Deaths Matter thread. There are dozens of Black perps charged with killing other Blacks. If the statistics hold true, then at least 80% of the shootings that occurred last weekend were Blacks shooting other Blacks most likely drug/gang related. Just like EVERY OTHER WEEKEND. I don't even think you believe your nonsense. Certainly no one else does.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 9, 2022)

MarathonMike 
*Take a sampling of my Black Deaths Matter thread. *

I've had a look and 99% of cases you post no-one had been arrested or charged. 

It's obvious that the shootings are done by whites and cops because let black people go into Beverly Hills n start killing whites, you would not hear _"Looking for suspects" "Asking for help to find...."_

The white man who can find the location of star millions of light years away but can't find gangbangers who do drive bys in one of the most heavily survellianced cities in the world

But carry falling for the Barney Fife act the police put on when it comes to these blk kilings in Chicago.

MarathonMike 
*There are dozens of Black perps charged with killing other Blacks.*

No shit. And there are dozens of whites killed by whites. What's ur point ?

We don't think about about whites. The way you think about us.  We only think about you because you are OBSESSED with us. We could play this sticks and stones game and point to whites who do fked up shit












And why Chicago ? If we blks are just violent. Then why can't you point to tons of other examples outside of chicago ?

MarathonMike 
*If the statistics hold true, *

Well look if you gonna dump on people then you are always going to to need some kinda of scientific rationale to justify it. That's were white supremacists "facts" come in.

When you get into the field of studies and surveys and you are participating in a statistical research project that demonstrates that some _"racial"_ groups are more violent than others, then yes, you are more likely than not involved in a racist enterprise.

If this scientific research then has the most curious and interesting repeated finding that blacks are almost always the most violent group, then you are most certainly involved in a project which furthers white supremacy.

If you look around the room and your fellow researchers who are making this amazing discovery are almost all white, then you are most definitely involved in a white racist project.

If one is cool with that then so be it; do not run away from the implications of that choice

The police themselves have history of pinning crimes on black people.










































So asking white supremacist in the police for facts about black people is like asking Ronald McDonald for stats about vegetarians

MarathonMike 
*at least 80% of the shootings that occurred last weekend were Blacks shooting other Blacks most likely drug/gang related. Just like EVERY OTHER WEEKEND. *

*Show me the arrests and charges. *

This is what white supremacist like you and JoeB131 mga138 Lisa558 MizMolly horselightning Quasar44 AZrailwhale really want 

If whites could install chattel slavery today as it was 300 years ago but their daily lives and lifestyle doesn't change and the world is as it is today ? But black people are kept in bondage ?

White supremacists would chop a finger off to make that happen. They and you want black people to be a permanent undercalss to the point were it's no longer _“racism” _but just being hard-headed or “realistic”. 

A huge part of the white supremacists _“anger”_ that you feel towards black people is that black people aren’t _“under their thumb”_ anymore. 

White supremacists_ “liked”_ black people when we had to serve white people and it was still correct to call black people any degrading name in the book. They liked black people when black people couldn’t do anything about how we were treated. 

They like black people who prove their “inferiority” by being poor and living in ghettos (_how else can they prove how much better white people are?_). Any black person being happy, proud, or better off than you are really burns them because black people should hate themselves and exist purely to reaffirm their racist ego.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 9, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> I've had a look and 99% of cases you post no-one had been arrested or charged.
> 
> It's obvious that the shootings are done by whites and cops because let black people go into Beverly Hills n start killing whites, you would not hear _"Looking for suspects" "Asking for help to find...."_



No, you'd actually get witnesses testifying who the little bastards are.  But you have a mass shooting on the west side, nobody saw nuthin'.  And if the police arrest one of the little bastards, you'll have 100 people whipping out cell phones showing you were being mean to him. 

Mayor Beetlejuice got in using Laquan McDonald's coffin as a soapbox.   Now we are seeing the results, and she'll be shown the door just as quickly. 



Paul Essien said:


> The white man who can find the location of star millions of light years away but can't find gangbangers who do drive bys in one of the most heavily survellianced cities in the world
> 
> But carry falling for the Barney Fife act the police put on when it comes to these blk kilings in Chicago.



You do realize that a star is a lot bigger than a gangbanger, right?  



Paul Essien said:


> If whites could install chattel slavery today as it was 300 years ago but their daily lives and lifestyle doesn't change and the world is as it is today ? But black people are kept in bondage ?
> 
> White supremacists would chop a finger off to make that happen. They and you want black people to be a permanent undercalss to the point were it's no longer _“racism” _but just being hard-headed or “realistic”.
> 
> A huge part of the white supremacists _“anger”_ that you feel towards black people is that black people aren’t _“under their thumb”_ anymore.



Funny thing, I agree with you racism is a problem. 
So is the "leadership" of grievance-mongers like Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson.  They'd be more upset if Racism ended than the Klan would.  Like when Jackson used rent-a-mobs to get Budweiser distributorships for his sons.  









						Bud Man Jackson Slipping?
					

Yusef is the Jackson family’s Bud Man – and a Crain’s article out this week says he may not be doing all that great a job.




					www.nbcchicago.com
				






Paul Essien said:


> White supremacists_ “liked”_ black people when we had to serve white people and it was still correct to call black people any degrading name in the book. They liked black people when black people couldn’t do anything about how we were treated.
> 
> They like black people who prove their “inferiority” by being poor and living in ghettos (_how else can they prove how much better white people are?_). Any black person being happy, proud, or better off than you are really burns them because black people should hate themselves and exist purely to reaffirm their racist ego.



Again, how is that any different than what any other immigrant group had to go through?


----------



## horselightning (May 9, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Take a sampling of my Black Deaths Matter thread. There are dozens of Black perps charged with killing other Blacks. If the statistics hold true, then at least 80% of the shootings that occurred last weekend were Blacks shooting other Blacks most likely drug/gang related. Just like EVERY OTHER WEEKEND. I don't even think you believe your nonsense. Certainly no one else does.


black on black crimes is the worse crime in america. blacks are eradicating themselves like this.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 9, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> MarathonMike
> *Take a sampling of my Black Deaths Matter thread. *
> 
> I've had a look and 99% of cases you post no-one had been arrested or charged.
> ...


Here you go Paul. I'm sure you won't read it because it doesn't fit your White Supremacy fantasy, but it is straight from the Dept of Justice. * It states that over 80% of Black victims are shot by another Black and in over half of those shootings the victim KNEW THE BLACK PERSON WHO SHOT HIM. *Wake up you are living in a racist fantasy world. 





__





						Black-on-Black Homicide - A Psychological-Political Perspective | Office of Justice Programs
					






					www.ojp.gov


----------



## MizMolly (May 9, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> MarathonMike
> *Take a sampling of my Black Deaths Matter thread. *
> 
> I've had a look and 99% of cases you post no-one had been arrested or charged.
> ...


You are an absolute idiot. I am certainly not a white supremacist. You and IM2 may be black but neither of you know wtf that term means.


----------



## MizMolly (May 9, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> MarathonMike
> *Take a sampling of my Black Deaths Matter thread. *
> 
> I've had a look and 99% of cases you post no-one had been arrested or charged.
> ...


How did you determine that I am a white supremacist? I have NEVER said anything racist. I do not think I am superior to anyone. I want all races to be treated equally. I await your explanation.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 10, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Here you go Paul. I'm sure you won't read it because it doesn't fit your White Supremacy fantasy, but it is straight from the Dept of Justice. * It states that over 80% of Black victims are shot by another Black and in over half of those shootings the victim KNEW THE BLACK PERSON WHO SHOT HIM. *Wake up you are living in a racist fantasy world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And 90% of white people are killed by other white people.

What’s your point ?


----------



## Paul Essien (May 10, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> How did you determine that I am a white supremacist? I have NEVER said anything racist. I do not think I am superior to anyone. I want all races to be treated equally. I await your explanation.


All white people raised in a society where racism has been (and still is) so prevalent, will have internalized elements of white supremacy. 

So in countries like the USA where beliefs in European/white superiority has been historically placed, then all white ppl will have soaked up some of that conditioning. 

Even white ppl who write books on racism like Tim Wise or Robin DeAngelo admit they are racist and these white ppl who dedicate their lives to fighting racism.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 10, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> And 90% of white people are killed by other white people.
> 
> What’s your point ?



Actually, wrong again, Pavel.  









						Expanded Homicide Data Table 6
					





					ucr.fbi.gov
				




Of 3021 White people who were victims of homicide, 2488 were other white people. (82%).  466 were killed by black offenders (15%) 

of 2451 black people who were victims of homicide, 2205 were killed by other black people (90%).  




Paul Essien said:


> All white people raised in a society where racism has been (and still is) so prevalent, will have internalized elements of white supremacy.
> 
> So in countries like the USA where beliefs in European/white superiority has been historically placed, then all white ppl will have soaked up some of that conditioning.
> 
> Even white ppl who write books on racism like Tim Wise or Robin DeAngelo admit they are racist and these white ppl who dedicate their lives to fighting racism.



Yup, we should all put on the sackcloth and self-flagellate. Merely supporting fair policies clearly isn't enough to appease the grievance-mongers.


----------



## MizMolly (May 10, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> All white people raised in a society where racism has been (and still is) so prevalent, will have internalized elements of white supremacy.
> 
> So in countries like the USA where beliefs in European/white superiority has been historically placed, then all white ppl will have soaked up some of that conditioning.
> 
> Even white ppl who write books on racism like Tim Wise or Robin DeAngelo admit they are racist and these white ppl who dedicate their lives to fighting racism.


Just as I thought. You lied. You don’t know all white people, you don’t know most white people. You ASSume them to be white supremacists because of YOUR racism. What an idiotic thing to say, that all whites soak up white superiority. When you aren’t raised that way or live in that environment, you will not have that conditioning. Because some whites admit to being racist does not make all whites racists. Your broad brush is the exact definition of racism.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, wrong again, Pavel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you think 82 percent is too high for you to miss that fact to argue with Paul?

Supporting fair and equal implementation of those "fair" policies is what's needed.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2022)

Hey Marathon Mike,

Don't white lives matter to you?

California mom admits to killing her kids with 'teenage son's help;​




A California mom has admitted to killing her three children - allegedly with the help of her 16-year-old son. 

Angela Dawn Flores, 38, told authorities that she killed her daughter Natalie, 12, and her twin boys Nathan and Kevin, 8.



			California mom admits to killing her kids with 'teenage son's help
		


This seems to happen fairly regularly in white homes. And since you're so concerned about childrens death, don't all lives matter?


----------



## Paul Essien (May 10, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Don't you think 82 percent is too high for you to miss that fact to argue with Paul?
> 
> Supporting fair and equal implementation of those "fair" policies is what's needed.


Yeah that’s what guys like JoeB131 try to do. They try to get the debate stuck on one point. So they don’t have to take it the main point seriously “no it’s not 90% it’s 82.67%!”

And the main point was most whites are killed by other whites n that’s a fact ppl like he n MarathonMike ignores. I wasnt even gonna get into a stupid percentage argument with him.


----------



## BS Filter (May 10, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Yeah that’s what guys like JoeB131 try to do. They try to get the debate stuck on one point. So they don’t have to take it the main point seriously “no it’s not 90% it’s 82.67%!”
> 
> And the main point was most whites are killed by other whites. I was even gonna get into a stupid percentage argument with him


You're in denial about places like Chicago.  There is no place in America where White people are shooting each other in comparison to Blacks shooting Blacks in Chicago.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 10, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> You're in denial about places like Chicago.  There is no place in America where White people are shooting each other in comparison to Blacks shooting Blacks in Chicago.


Ok let’s what you say is true ( it isn’t as the killings are done by cops n whites)

But let’s run with ur argument 

How does blks killing each other affect white ppl ?


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> You're in denial about places like Chicago.  There is no place in America where White people are shooting each other in comparison to Blacks shooting Blacks in Chicago.


Whites are shooting whites in Chicago and whites manufacture and distribute the guns. Besides Chicago is not even close to the number one city in such things and since whites like you love per capita so much, on a per capita basis, Chicago is not in the top 20. So you want to keep denying the high numbers of white on white killing.


----------



## BS Filter (May 10, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Ok let’s what you say is true ( it isn’t as the killings are done by cops n whites)
> 
> But let’s run with ur argument
> 
> How does blks killing each other affect white ppl ?


No, cops and Whites are killing Black people in Chicago.  Blacks are shooting Blacks.  You're a liar.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> No, cops and Whites are killing Black people in Chicago.  Blacks are shooting Blacks.  You're a liar.


Cops have killed blacks in Chicago. And have you heard of Homan Square? Illegal detainment of blacks without habeas corpus. But Chicago is not the only city and whites are shooting each other all over America.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 10, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> No, cops and Whites are killing Black people in Chicago.  Blacks are shooting Blacks.  You're a liar.


Ok

How does that affect white ppl ?


----------



## BS Filter (May 10, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Ok
> 
> How does that affect white ppl ?


What a fucking stupid idiotic racist question.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> What a fucking stupid idiotic racist question.


There was nothing racist about that question. Just because he said the word white doesn't make it racist you dumb bastard.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 10, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> What a fucking stupid idiotic racist question.


You are the ones who always bring up the blk ppl killing blk ppl, 

So how does it affect you and other white ppl since you bring it up so much ?


----------



## BS Filter (May 10, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> You are the ones who always bring up the blk ppl killing blk ppl,
> 
> So how does it affect you and other white ppl since you bring it up so much ?


Oh, I don't give a shit.  I bring it up to reinforce the failure of the democrat party.  You obviously don't care either.  Obama obviously didn't care. He packed up and moved to the wealthy White neighborhood.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 10, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Oh, I don't give a shit.


Exactly. Case closed.


----------



## BS Filter (May 10, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Exactly. Case closed.


I see you ignored the part about Obama moving to the White neighborhood.  LOL.  That speaks volumes.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 10, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> I see you ignored the part about Obama moving to the White neighborhood.  LOL.  That speaks volumes.


I read it. What’s your point ? It’s not that Obama loves white ppl. It’s that finding wealthy areas in America with no or few white ppl living there is a tough task


----------



## BS Filter (May 10, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> I read it. What’s your point ? It’s not that Obama loves white ppl. It’s that finding wealthy areas in America with no or few white ppl living there is a tough task


Now that's really funny.  I've lived in poor Black neighborhoods and poor White neighborhoods.  You fuckers are filthy.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Oh, I don't give a shit.  I bring it up to reinforce the failure of the democrat party.  You obviously don't care either.  Obama obviously didn't care. He packed up and moved to the wealthy White neighborhood.


Whatever failure there is, it is bi partisan. Where Obama lives has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> I see you ignored the part about Obama moving to the White neighborhood.  LOL.  That speaks volumes.


Only to an idiot.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Now that's really funny.  I've lived in poor Black neighborhoods and poor White neighborhoods.  You fuckers are filthy.


Funny how you say that when the hood I grew up in had a white family that set records for filth. You had to hold your breath walking by their house.


----------



## MizMolly (May 10, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Hey Marathon Mike,
> 
> Don't white lives matter to you?
> 
> ...


She deserves the death penalty. How many people do you think will stand behind this murderer? I doubt very many.


----------



## BS Filter (May 10, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Whatever failure there is, it is bi partisan. Where Obama lives has nothing to do with anything.


Democrats run everything in Chicago.


----------



## IM2 (May 10, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Democrats run everything in Chicago.


So? We just had a republican president and he fucked up the entire country.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 11, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Don't you think 82 percent is too high for you to miss that fact to argue with Paul?
> 
> Supporting fair and equal implementation of those "fair" policies is what's needed.



Seems to me that the policies are fair and equal.  You are a white person who kills another white person, you go to jail. 
You are a black person who kills another black person, you go to jail unless all the witnesses didn't see nuthin'.  Or you have a prosecutor like Kim Foxx who can traipse through a pile of bodies and declare, "Mutual combat".  

So here's the $64K question.   FAR more black people are killed every year by gangbangers and thugs than are killed by cops.  Yet all the outrage has been directed towards cops. 



Paul Essien said:


> Yeah that’s what guys like @JoeB131 try to do. They try to get the debate stuck on one point. So they don’t have to take it the main point seriously “no it’s not 90% it’s 82.67%!”
> 
> And the main point was most whites are killed by other whites n that’s a fact ppl like he n @MarathonMike ignores. I wasnt even gonna get into a stupid percentage argument with him.



It's hard to take any of your points seriously, Paul.  Some white person was mean to you once and you carry that all through your life.  

No one disputed that most white people are killed by other white people. Most people are killed by people they know, which is what happens when you interpret a militia amendment as a right to own a gun.  

But a white person is much more likely to be murdered or assaulted by a minority than a black person is to be killed by a white supremacist.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 11, 2022)

JoeB131 
I*t's hard to take any of your points seriously, Paul.*

Thank you

JoeB131 
*Some white person was mean to you once and you carry that all through your life.*

Wrong. Most whites are nice and polite to black ppl *ON THE FRONT* end. Most whites that I interact with are nice and polite...once again........*ON THE FRONT END. *White supremacy is not an angry thing for the most part. It's non emotional for the most part.

JoeB131 
*No one disputed that most white people are killed by other white people.*

Well go and play your percentage somewhere else then

JoeB131 
*Most people are killed by people they know*

No shit.

JoeB131 
*which is what happens when you interpret a militia amendment as a right to own a gun.*

Right.

JoeB131 
*But a white person is much more likely to be murdered or assaulted by a minority *

Women are minorities. Lesbians are minorities. Transgenders are minorities. Now I'm pretty sure you don't think lesbians and transgender ppl are out here offing white ppl

Don't get scared. OK ? Don't get scared. Just bring it. Say what you mean. Say what's in your heart. What minority are you talking about ?

JoeB131 
*than a black person is to be killed by a white supremacist.*

Well yeah of course because you and other white supremacist will always try to justify why a black person being killed by a white person was deserved and nothing to do with race.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 11, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Now that's really funny.  I've lived in poor Black neighborhoods and poor White neighborhoods.  You fuckers are filthy.







The welfare capital of America a place that is an all white town in Kentucky and is 99% white*.*
















The place is Owsley County and they are never told to “_pull themselves up by their boot straps”_ like Black people who have had a history of systematic economic deprivation, are told to do. This is literally an entire town that is 99% white and every single person there is on welfare.

You won't find a Black city where 99% of the people are on welfare and living in filth *NO PLACE* in this country


----------



## BS Filter (May 11, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 643113
> 
> The welfare capital of America a place that is an all white town in Kentucky and is 99% white*.*
> 
> ...


So you want a pissing contest.  I don't need to cherry pick.  I can show pics from a dozen major Democrat-controlled cities with large Black populations.  You'll just ignore it.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 11, 2022)

JoeB131
*No, you'd actually get witnesses testifying who the little bastards are. *

Are you trying to talk tough ?..that's funny

JoeB131
*But you have a mass shooting on the west side, nobody saw nuthin'. And if the police arrest one of the little bastards, you'll have 100 people whipping out cell phones showing you were being mean to him*.

A white man generally can’t beat a black man in unarmed one on one combat. 

This is what happens


You put 100 white men and a 100 black men on a field. Similar size and age and untrained and then told to go at it ? 

White dudes would get beaten to within an inch of their lives. So don't try and talk tough. So drop the _"being mean to him"_ and _"bastards"_ talk. The fact that cops need backing b4 they step to blk men shows that.

JoeB131
*Mayor Beetlejuice got in using Laquan McDonald's coffin as a soapbox. Now we are seeing the results, and she'll be shown the door just as quickly.*

You really have a bug in your ass about this. Jason Van Dyke is free and your still moaning.

JoeB131
*You do realize that a star is a lot bigger than a gangbanger, right?*

Would black people be able to go to Beverly Hills do what ppl are claiming they do in Chicago and get away with it ?

Happen. Not. Gonna

JoeB131
*Again, how is that any different than what any other immigrant group had to go through?*

We are not immigrants. We are foundational black Americans. We were already here. All these other immigrants came to the USA and accepted White American culture and practised it.

What's white American culture ?

*Hating on black people and upholding the unjust system of white supremacy*

So immigrants had to not make common cause with blacks and have mostly white friends and because of that they were allowed to live in better neighbourhoods with better schools. Have Lower unemployment. Higher pay. Longer life. Not being seen as a threat by the police. Being seen as fully human. Listening to racist jokes about blks (_does not seem like a privilege, but it functions as one_).

There is a book by Seth Stephens who is a scientist and wrote a book on google searches. Jokes about blk ppl is one of the most common searched items (_like in the top 1000_) When you consider the billions of searches on google every day / week. To be in the top 1000 is something






And the anonymity of google searches make it one the best ways you can get a true picture of racism. Also black people do not waste our time creating _“jokes”_ about white people, such as the *HUGE* inventory of jokes created by whites about black people. There are no black equivalent sites n*ggermania and chimpmania

But I digress - Take the Irish when they first came to the US, they had had almost no experience with blacks, but had been sh*t on by the English for centuries. But after a short time in the states, they were rioting against blacks (_as with the New York draft riots during the Civil War_), joining in the barring of blacks from labor unions, and seeking to _“become white”_ by assimilating to the white WASP system that was firmly in place.

The same with Italians and Jews. (Are you listening Lisa558 ?) when they came to America they were not seen as white at first even though they pretty much looked it. Only when they showed themselves willing to uphold the unjust system of white supremacy and hate on blks were they admitted

All these other immigrants have been broken. They are broken *physically *and *psychologically.

The system breaks black people (as a group) physically.* 

Whites can't call us '_boy_' but they still somehow can make sure black ppl (_As a group_) don’t have jobs, make sure we don't threaten them in other ways. They can still use black people as guinea pigs in hospitals and rip up black people's CV's and poison the water supply in black areas and blow the brains out black people and have a white society that will back them up

*But black people (As a group) are not broken psychologically. *

No black man thinks white men are superior. We fight racism and we will carry on fighting racism till hell freezes over and then fight you on that ice. This is why the arrows of racism is aimed at blk ppl.

We still here and that annoys you white supremacists to the max. We walk tall. We walk with our heads high.

This is burns your soul

Why can't black people just die whites must ask themselves






White supremacists never expected us to last this long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti etc…etc…etc.

You are baffled at our resilience and cannot come to terms with it. If they were placed in our situation, any of them, they would have died off centuries ago.

And we still achieve in spite of this

You look around and see that light skin is a recessive trait the world over, and that white people are the odd ones on the planet in terms of pigmentation.
You see black people excelling in any arena where we are given full and equal opportunity (_not enough arenas, to be sure, but still_);
You see a popular culture in which black people are among the nation’s most revered symbols of what’s hip,
You see a world in which global white supremacy is everywhere being challenged. In which the white world’s militaries are incapable of subduing a rag-tag bunch of insurgents, with darker skin.
JoeB131
*Funny thing, I agree with you racism is a problem.*

Is that supposed to impress me ?

Most whites will admit that racism is a problem but the catch is they will blame the problem of racism on black ppl.

All the while denying they are racist themselves.

But white supremacists like to play both sides. That's what you do

There was a white Brit called Jake Hanarahan. He wanted a pat on the bk because he said he exposed white supremacist group Atom Waffen but then found he was tied to Baked Alsaka and other white supremacists

There was a white girl called Lacy Green. She did a big video on YouTube about how bad racism is and was.

Come to be revealed that she's dating a white supremacist group member in the Alt Right

There was a white women called Julie Ioffee. She front like she's some super liberal talking about how racist trump is

But then she was found out to be taken selfies all loved up with Richard Spencer






White supremacists try to play both sides all the time.


----------



## IM2 (May 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Seems to me that the policies are fair and equal.  You are a white person who kills another white person, you go to jail.
> You are a black person who kills another black person, you go to jail unless all the witnesses didn't see nuthin'.  Or you have a prosecutor like Kim Foxx who can traipse through a pile of bodies and declare, "Mutual combat".
> 
> So here's the $64K question.   FAR more black people are killed every year by gangbangers and thugs than are killed by cops.  Yet all the outrage has been directed towards cops.
> ...



What is written on paper is fair. The way its carried out isn't. All studies by professionals in the feild of law enforcement have proven that racism exists at every level.

*A white person is 6 times more likely to be murdered and assaulted by another white person than anyone else Joe.*


----------



## JoeB131 (May 11, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Wrong. Most whites are nice and polite to black ppl *ON THE FRONT* end. Most whites that I interact with are nice and polite...once again........*ON THE FRONT END. *White supremacy is not an angry thing for the most part. It's non emotional for the most part.



So what is the most awful thing a White person has done to you?  Come on, have at it.  You personally, not every black man ever, just you.  



Paul Essien said:


> A white man generally can’t beat a black man in unarmed one on one combat.
> 
> This is what happens





Paul Essien said:


> You put 100 white men and a 100 black men on a field. Similar size and age and untrained and then told to go at it ?
> 
> White dudes would get beaten to within an inch of their lives. So don't try and talk tough. So drop the _"being mean to him"_ and _"bastards"_ talk. The fact that cops need backing b4 they step to blk men shows that.



Okay, um, yeah, so you are arguing that black guys are better at being thugs?  Like this is something to be proud of? You know, not something that gets you sent to prison.  

Here's the thing.  Cops have millions of interactions with black men that go  just fine.  If you are so much of an idiot that you think fighting the police is a good idea, ever, then you kind of deserve what you get.  



Paul Essien said:


> You really have a bug in your ass about this. Jason Van Dyke is free and your still moaning.



I have a bug in my ass because you can't travel to downtown Chicago because Mayor Beetlejuice and Kim Foxx completely turned it over to the thugs.  



Paul Essien said:


> We are not immigrants. We are foundational black Americans. We were already here. All these other immigrants came to the USA and accepted White American culture and practised it.



That's nice.  So they overcame being called "Krauts" and Pollocks" and "Micks" and "K!kes" and just got on with it.   And now you are angry because NON-Whites are doing the same thing.  



Paul Essien said:


> So immigrants had to not make common cause with blacks and have mostly white friends and because of that they were allowed to live in better neighbourhoods with better schools. Have Lower unemployment. Higher pay. Longer life. Not being seen as a threat by the police. Being seen as fully human. Listening to racist jokes about blks (_does not seem like a privilege, but it functions as one_).



Hey, I grew up at a time when "Pollock Jokes" were still very much a thing.  

Everyone has encountred injustice in some form in their life...  you just get past it.  



Paul Essien said:


> But I digress - Take the Irish when they first came to the US, they had had almost no experience with blacks, but had been sh*t on by the English for centuries. But after a short time in the states, they were rioting against blacks (_as with the New York draft riots during the Civil War_), joining in the barring of blacks from labor unions, and seeking to _“become white”_ by assimilating to the white WASP system that was firmly in place.



Okay, yeah, I couldn't imagine why anyone would object to being drafted into the meat grinder that was the Civil War.  



Paul Essien said:


> White supremacists never expected us to last this long and grow stronger despite all the drugs, war, molestation, slavery, guns, police brutality, AIDS, glass ceilings, minstrel shows/ media destruction/ music destruction, prison systems, killings of our boys and girls, poison water/ food supply, Katrina, Haiti etc…etc…etc.



Why do I have this image that Paul gets up in the  morning, stubs his toe, and blames white people for it.  

I mean, seriously, AIDS?  So white people made you have unprotected sex?  




Paul Essien said:


> Is that supposed to impress me ?
> 
> Most whites will admit that racism is a problem but the catch is they will blame the problem of racism on black ppl.
> 
> ...



No, I see that there are extremes on both sides.  Ray and Lisa are an extreme.   Bad stuff happened to them, I guess, and that's why they are crazy racists. 
You are another extreme. White people were mean to you, and you are engaging in some high octane crazy.  

So by playing both sides, I can see both sides have legitimate points... um, yeah. 

There are some cops who are people who never, ever should have been cops. 
And there are millions of cops who go out, every day, and have to deal with all the stuff the rest of us don't want to, and they don't get the appreciation they really merit.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 11, 2022)

JoeB131
*So what is the most awful thing a White person has done to you? Come on, have at it. You personally, not every black man ever, just you.*

A white person doesn't have to do anything mean. The system itself is based on injustice towards black ppl.

JoeB131
*Okay, um, yeah, so you are arguing that black guys are better at being thugs? *

This is just the white supremacist stance of putting the blame of racism on black ppl.

JoeB131
*Like this is something to be proud of? You know, not something that gets you sent to prison.*

The system itself is set up to send black ppl to prison

JoeB131
*Here's the thing. Cops have millions of interactions with black men that go just fine. *

That's just the tip of the iceberg. The criminal justice system itself is white supremacist.

JoeB131
*If you are so much of an idiot that you think fighting the police is a good idea, ever, then you kind of deserve what you get.*

Once again. This is just the white supremacist stance of putting the blame of racism on black ppl.

JoeB131
*That's nice. So they overcame being called "Krauts" and Pollocks" and "Micks" and "K!kes" and just got on with it. And now you are angry because NON-Whites are doing the same thing.*

Stop repeating points you have already made otherwise I just won't respond to you anymore.

You already said this point with this comment

_"how is that any different than what any other immigrant group had to go through?"_

And then I answer it and you just repeat it again. That's what trolls do, just keep repeat the same answer.

JoeB131
*I have a bug in my ass because you can't travel to downtown Chicago because Mayor Beetlejuice and Kim Foxx completely turned it over to the thugs.*

 What do you mean "turned it over to thugs" ?

And White ppl can travel anywere they want in the world. Those black women are just as white supremacist as you. Otherwise they would not have got the job. Not that a Mayor can do anything. Governors are the ones with muscle and that's why there are no black American governore in the USA.

JoeB131
*No, I see that there are extremes on both sides. Ray and Lisa are an extreme. Bad stuff happened to them, I guess, and that's why they are crazy racists. You are another extreme. White people were mean to you, and you are engaging in some high octane crazy. So by playing both sides, I can see both sides have legitimate points... um, yeah.*
Show me receipts of the work you have done to assist in the black liberation struggle that works within your OWN white community where the main decisions are made that negatively affects black people.

The decisions that bring about the bias, the discrimination that affects blacks; all those decision are not made in the ghettoes of black America. They are made in the burbs because it is the people who look like you who makes those decisions

The type of lwhite man I gotta take my hat off to (And probably the only one in history) is this man (John Brown)






He was hanged for treason, murder and insurrection after his failed attempt to take over the federal arsenal at Harpers Ferry to gain arms for a slave uprising. He studied military history, particularly guerrilla warfare and the slave uprising of Toussaint L’Ouverture in Haiti.

His idea was to create a new state in the mountains of Virginia where black slaves could flee and defend their freedom.

In those mountains was Harpers Ferry. There the government kept 100,000 guns, more than enough for an army. Brown led a band of 22 armed men, both blacks and whites, and took it – but then lost it two days later to the Marines under Robert E. Lee. Brown was badly wounded in the fighting but not killed.

That's the type of sh*t I'm talking about.

BUT EVEN JOHN BROWN

I still would not trust him. I'd still would have to have kept one eye open on him

So how do you think i look at you ?

JoeB131
*There are some cops who are people who never, ever should have been cops. *

Why is it that so often when the good apples try and challenge the bad ones, the bad ones close ranks and make life hell for the good? Because when you listen to stories like those of Michael Wood Jr. and Joe Crystal — both of them white Baltimore cops whose honesty about police brutality got them run out of policing - you start to wonder whether individual good cops even matters.

Systems have their own logic, and they operate as they are designed to operate, with or without the approval of all who turn the gears of the machine. You can even push against the gears if you like, but the machinery is stronger than you, which is why, in the case of policing, so few reforms end up changing the nature of law enforcement in America.

JoeB131 
*And there are millions of cops who go out, every day, and have to deal with all the stuff the rest of us don't want to, and they don't get the appreciation they really merit.*

Notice the words you use here. Previously you said _"There are some cops who should never been cops"_  then you say _"And there are milllions of cops who got out, blah blah"_

Again. You take the POV of denial or minimizing the problem which is what white supremacists do


----------



## IM2 (May 12, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> JoeB131
> *No, you'd actually get witnesses testifying who the little bastards are. *
> 
> Are you trying to talk tough ?..that's funny
> ...


Paul is right. About everything. We see it here all the time.

And then there ais this:
_How the Irish Became White_​Art McDonald, Ph.D.​An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the _Liberator_ explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded."

Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of _How the Irish Became White_ is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement.

And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic. Becoming white meant losing their greenness, i.e., their Irish cultural heritage and the legacy of oppression and discrimination back home.



			How the Irish Became White


----------



## Turtlesoup (May 12, 2022)

IM2 said:


> And that's not happening either. Concern yourselves with the white community, because as I  have said at least 600 blacks die eac day from stress caused by having to live with white racism. Thats what we are trying to stop too. But you guys only want to run your fikth white racist mouths.


Blacks are the most racists baby....they also commit the most crime....and join terrorist organizations like BLM, Muslim Brotherhood along with so many others. 

Grow up and stop blaming whitey for what certain blacks do.  I'm tired of hearing it.


----------



## Turtlesoup (May 12, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> JoeB131
> I*t's hard to take any of your points seriously, Paul.*
> 
> Thank you
> ...


There is actually more women than men.   Women are the majority honey..


----------



## IM2 (May 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So what is the most awful thing a White person has done to you?  Come on, have at it.  You personally, not every black man ever, just you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe, you are arguing using false equivalences. You stay stuck on stupid pretending that racism is about a few bad individuals when it is systemic. `If you live in Chicago, Mayor Lightfoot didn't hand downtown over to thugs. The thugs own the property.

You have grown up in the relative comfort of whiteness Joe. You really make yourself look stupid in these arguments.

_Alexander Jones is a former mercenary who used to work for South African Institute for Maritime Research (SAIMR), which, according to the New African, already had a reputation for masterminding coups and other sorts of violence across the continent in the 1970s and ’80s. The research done by the Danish and Swedish filmmakers brought them to Jones who was more than willing to speak about the work he did over three decades ago. Among his revelations: Jones told the filmmakers that he and his SAIMR colleagues deliberately spread the HIV virus in Southern Africa to wipe out Black people.

SAIMR was launched under President P.W Botha, as an extension of the Chemical Biowarfare Program (CBP) which, according to Quartz Africa, was responsible for producing various bio assassination tools such from poisoned beer and anthrax, to poison clothes and exploding letters. The project was headed by Wouter Basson, infamously branded Dr. Death for his work as the head of “Project Coast”, the name given to the program. SAIMR was run by Keith Maxwell, described as South Africa’s version of Josef Mengele, the Nazi doctor who conducted inhumane experiments at the Auschwitz concentration camp.

Jones confesses that he and his colleagues acted under the command of Maxwell, whose personal ideologies advocated for a majority white South Africa by the turn of the century. Maxwell had no medical qualifications but ran clinics in the poorest Black neighborhoods of Johannesburg during the height of apartheid. According to Jones, he would administer the virus under the guise of vaccines. _









						"we deliberately spread hiv/aids in south africa" - AFROPUNK
					

Former apartheid regime intelligence officer Alexander Jones admitted to taking part in an operation to infect Black South Africans with HIV/Aids to eradicate the race.




					afropunk.com
				











						South African paramilitary unit plotted to infect black population with Aids, former member claims
					

Group said to have 'spread the virus' at the behest of Keith Maxwell, eccentric leader of the shadowy South African Institute of Maritime Research, who wanted a white majority country where 'the excesses of the 1960s, 70s and 80s have no place in the post-Aids world'.




					www.independent.co.uk
				











						Ex-mercenary claims South African group tried to spread Aids
					

New documentary details unit’s disturbing obsession with HIV




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## JoeB131 (May 12, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> A white person doesn't have to do anything mean. The system itself is based on injustice towards black ppl.



So you got nothing, then? 



Paul Essien said:


> This is just the white supremacist stance of putting the blame of racism on black ppl.



At the end of the day, we are all responsible for our own behavior.  



Paul Essien said:


> The system itself is set up to send black ppl to prison





Paul Essien said:


> That's just the tip of the iceberg. The criminal justice system itself is white supremacist.



I don't disagree.  But the end of the day, the best way to keep out of the criminal justice system is to actually stay out of trouble.  

All your BLM heroes weren't outstanding citizens, they were usually guys with long criminal records who finally ran into the wrong cop.  



Paul Essien said:


> Stop repeating points you have already made otherwise I just won't respond to you anymore.
> 
> You already said this point with this comment
> 
> ...



You keep repeating the same bullshit... racism, fuh, fuh, fuh...  Except other races have done just fine here.  Even blacks who weren't born here do fine.  



Paul Essien said:


> What do you mean "turned it over to thugs" ?
> 
> And White ppl can travel anywere they want in the world. Those black women are just as white supremacist as you. Otherwise they would not have got the job. Not that a Mayor can do anything. Governors are the ones with muscle and that's why there are no black American governore in the USA.



Beetlejuice told the CPD to stand down when the riots started. The thugs have been in charge of downtown ever since.  









						Chicago records 36 percent jump in crime as some violent crime drops
					

Chicago has seen a 36 percent increase in overall crime since last year, though shootings and murders fell slightly. The city, which has a history of high gun violence, saw other crimes like burgla…




					thehill.com


----------



## JoeB131 (May 12, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Paul is right. About everything. We see it here all the time.
> 
> And then there ais this:



Paul is a crazy person.  Or a Russian Troll.  The jury is still out on that one.  

The thing is, the labor movement WAS the civil rights movement for white immigrants, without a doubt.  And when they wanted to break up a union shop with scabs, guess who they brought in?  This is a large part of hostility between the labor movement and blacks.  



IM2 said:


> Joe, you are arguing using false equivalences. You stay stuck on stupid pretending that racism is about a few bad individuals when it is systemic. `If you live in Chicago, Mayor Lightfoot didn't hand downtown over to thugs. The thugs own the property.
> 
> You have grown up in the relative comfort of whiteness Joe. You really make yourself look stupid in these arguments.



Ignoring your weird segue into South Africa, 

By comfort of whiteness, you mean that my German Immigrant dad went to a job and worked long hours under dangerous conditions to bring home a paycheck to support his family, served this country in WWII as a medic and translator, was a solid citizen until he passed away very young at 56.   What he didn't do is father four kids on three different women, and expect the government to pick up the tab.  

The ironic thing is that when my grandparents came here, the first house they bought was in a neighborhood that eventually changed.  Grandpa Ludwig had to move when he found someone in his kitchen at 2 AM in the morning.   That's when my dad bought a two flat so he'd have a place for his parents to live.  They were stuck renting the old house because it was nearly impossible to sell.  

I also remember when the 1968 riots broke out, when Jesse Jackson came back and waived his bloody shirt around, my dad relocated the family to Wisconsin for the summer and showed my mom how to use a gun just in case this sort of thing ever happened again.  

So police reform? Absolutely.  Affirmative Action for people who make the effort?  Couldn't agree more.  Thugs taking over downtown Chicago because they are upset about George Floyd, and our gutless politicians won't stand up to them? Um.  No.  

The next mayor is going to crack some heads and will be immensely popular.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 12, 2022)

JoeB131
*Paul is a crazy person.*

Genocides unfold in stages. Stopping it at any one stage, stops the genocide from going forward.

The first people killed in any genocide are those in the mainstream who speak up for them. Now the message of hate goes unchallenged.

Racism grows and feeds off a culture of silence. The point of calling out racism is to break down that silence. I don't care if I persuade anyone. What matters is that I am heard and planted that seed in people’s minds of, _“Hey, maybe this is not right.”_

And thing is  - Calling out racism has more weight when it done by whites. It's the thing where people think white people are more neutral and objective in their opinions. It's *BULLSH*T*. But hey ? That's what ppl think. It's the Tim Wise effect

So stop wasting time arguing with blk ppl in USMB and go and challenge the racism in your white community.

But I doubt you will because you suffer in the area of perception, as your perception in terms of racial relations is limited to what other people you respect have told you as opposed to finding your own knowledge and understanding.

Your information concentrates on the end result and my observations speculate on the cause. But I'll use a sport anology to break it down even further. You're like a ref who catches the end of the play and calls the foul based on what you saw. I on the other hand have seen the play develop and saw the first elbow thrown.

Education doesn't equal intelligence, intelligence doesn't equal knowledge, knowledge doesn't equal understanding, and understanding doesn't equal wisdom.

Calling me crazy is the ultimate compliment,cause that means I'm blazing my own path, long as I keep moving, its all good.

JoeB131
*Or a Russian Troll. The jury is still out on that one.*

Accsusing someone of trolling is trolling.

.JoeB131
*The ironic thing is that when my grandparents came here, the first house they bought was in a neighborhood that eventually changed. Grandpa Ludwig had to move when he found someone in his kitchen at 2 AM in the morning. That's when my dad bought a two flat so he'd have a place for his parents to live. They were stuck renting the old house because it was nearly impossible to sell.*

So you're grandparents left to go to a country that black people built and fought for ?

OK. Got it.

*What you leave out is that your grandparents got to where they were because of racism.*

Yes your grandparents might have worked hard but that hard work was met with doors opening for them. Doors that would have never opened for them had they been black.

Your grandparents didn't go through 100s of years of slavery - Because they were White.
Your grandparents could vote by the 1860s, not the 1960s – Because they were White.
Your grandparents qualified for the Homestead Act, the G.I. Bill and FHA loans – Because they were White.
Your grandparents could live in certain affulent neighbourhoods - Because they were White.
Your grandparents could send their kids to more well equipped schools - Because they were White.
JoeB131
*By comfort of whiteness, you mean that my German Immigrant dad went to a job and worked long hours under dangerous conditions to bring home a paycheck to support his family, served this country in WWII as a medic and translator, was a solid citizen until he passed away very young at 56.*

Your grandparents never dealt with legalized segregation.

They were never treated as livestock.
They were allowed to intermarry with other groups.
They were not subjected to the pass laws.
They were not being made to endure long periods without any running water
They were not being made to endure long periods without electricity.
They were not being made to feel like non-citizens in a country that they immigrated to when Jim Crow was in full swing.
It's grotesque and monumentally repugnant of white ppl who want to own victim-hood whilst being steeped in white privilege and patronizingly conflate their specific white ethnic problems within white dominance and project that onto black people

JoeB131
*I also remember when the 198 riots broke out, when Jesse Jackson came back and waived his bloody shirt around,*

And the 1968 Chicago RIOTS were over MLK being killed by a white man and systematic white supremacy in Chicago.

Question?

*"Why do they destroy their own community?”*

Because, after all, poor Black people own so much. Because liquor stores help the community. Because CVS is Black-owned. Because Black people are destroying their chance of being treated like animals by Arab and Asian shopkeepers from behind bulletproof glass.

Because those same shopkeepers hire so many Black people and do not drain money from the community. Because Wells Fargo and other banks have nothing to do with abandoned houses.

@joe131
*my dad relocated the family to Wisconsin for the summer and showed my mom how to use a gun just in case this sort of thing ever happened again.*

And he would have found it much more difficult to relocate had he been black. The white supremacist has made sure that whites can rent or live wherever they wish with the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets.

Nowadays white supremacists create these _“Neighborhood Improvement Associations”_ which are ways to keep blacks out or banks that redlined entire communities, thereby depriving blk ppl of capital investment, or the predatory lenders who set up shop in the hood, and charge black borrowers 10 or 20 times the interest that a normal bank would

JoeB131
*What he didn't do is father four kids on three different women, and expect the government to pick up the tab.*

The system of white supremacy is a welfare system for white people. I hear this hard working grandparents story from Lisa558 too

We are the ones who survived being bought and sold, to raped, to having our fingers cut off for learning to read, to being lynched, or relegated to the lowest-rung jobs and living in the poorest neighborhoods means for nothing.

We are the ones who survived the concerted attempt to destroy our people which says something about the character of those who managed the feat.

We are the ones who lead a struggle for freedom, and the advancement of human dignity and made a substantial contribution to the nation in which we live, and indeed the world?

This in a nation were white people have made surviving a few weeks on an island with television cameras and emergency medical assistance at the ready something for which the last person standing should be rewarded one million dollars*.*

JoeB131
*So police reform? Absolutely.*

The police don't need reform. The police just need punishing. Let me guess  You want to send the police to African American history museuem in DC ? Let him watch _"Roots" _Yeah ?

Let him have more police training ?  All you do is punish. Give them minimum 25 year sentences for killing unarmed black ppl

JoeB131
*Thugs taking over downtown Chicago because they are upset about George Floyd, and our gutless politicians won't stand up to them? Um. No.*






I always find it interesting when whites use the word "thug" as code for black but never for whites no matter what they do.

Google searches

*Compare:*

White mass killers:

0 “dylan klebold was a thug”
0 “the tsarnaev brothers were thugs”
0 “james holmes was a thug”
1 “tim mcveigh was a thug
Famous White criminals:

0 “john wayne gacy was a thug”
1 “ted bundy was a thug”
4 “charles manson was a thug”
5 “bill the kid was a thug”
5 “bonnie and clyde were thugs”
10 “john gotti was a thug”
Unarmed Blacks killed by the police or neighbourhood watch:

7,320 “eric garner was a thug”
8,650 “oscar grant was a thug”
26,200 “trayvon martin was a thug”
45,200 “michael brown was a thug”
JoeB131
*the best way to keep out of the criminal justice system is to actually stay out of trouble.*

Won't matter.

White people would find more ways to criminalize black people. Blackness is the crime.

They'd make the areas where black peole even poorer. They'd pull out wealth, investments, subsidies. They'd do all sorts. They'd create more lies about asians being attacked by blacks. They'd kill black people and blame it on black men to create the black boogey man narrative,

The prison system provides jobs for ppl as officers, counsellors, medical personnel, teachers, plumbers, dieticians, electricians, construction workers, probation officers and social workers. So they need those prison full

And all this is explained away that blacks are just sub-human savages who are just natural criminal endless stats is churned out to make seem rational and logical,

JoeB131
*So you got nothing, then?*

I've got plenty. But you are not the person I'd discuss that with


----------



## Paul Essien (May 12, 2022)

JoeB131
T*he next mayor is going to crack some heads and will be immensely popular.*

And since when has been violent towards blk ppl ever worked ? What ? You think we are gonna get scared ?

Tell me what can white people do to black people they ain't done already ?

We have guns too.




























Let's have the race war

if you and bro wants to man up and bring the race war instead acting like pussies and waiting for the cops to do the dirty work then bring it. Stop all these pussy lame ass attacks, shooting blk ppl in the bk of the head, ambushing blk ppl, killing young blk girls and boys.

Let's have the race war.

Don't talk tough unless your prepared to bk it up. I and many ppl I know have the the semi auto sporting rifles includes rifles such as AK-447s and AR-15s with access to about 2500 rounds of ammo ......for each rifle

Even bk in the day with your bullets and guns. We were not scared. You are scared of us. That's why you need all that extra sh*t.





Even many of our women ain't scared


----------



## JoeB131 (May 12, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Genocides unfold in stages. Stopping it at any one stage, stops the genocide from going forward.
> 
> The first people killed in any genocide are those in the mainstream who speak up for them. Now the message of hate goes unchallenged.
> 
> ...



I'll argue with anyone I think is full of shit.. left or right.  I usually don't have to with folks on the left, because most of them don't say crazy stuff like you do.  

I've been calling out Ray and Lisa on their racism for months.  Not that it gets me any points. I'm not looking for points.  



Paul Essien said:


> Yes your grandparents might have worked hard but that hard work was met with doors opening for them. Doors that would have never opened for them had they been black.
> 
> Your grandparents didn't go through 100s of years of slavery - Because they were White.
> Your grandparents could vote by the 1860s, not the 1960s – Because they were White.
> ...



Actually, when my grandparents got here, they lived very humbly.   And it wasn't like the country was being welcoming to Germans between the World Wars.   Prohibition was actually marketed as an Anti-German policy.  What, you don't want to ban booze, do you love the Kaiser or something?  



Paul Essien said:


> And the 1968 Chicago RIOTS were over MLK being killed by a white man and systematic white supremacy in Chicago.
> 
> Question?



Yes, how does that make JJ less of a scumwad.  



Paul Essien said:


> Because, after all, poor Black people own so much. Because liquor stores help the community. Because CVS is Black-owned. Because Black people are destroying their chance of being treated like animals by Arab and Asian shopkeepers from behind bulletproof glass.



But then you don't ask WHY they are behind the bullet proof-glass.  



Paul Essien said:


> I always find it interesting when whites use the word "thug" as code for black but never for whites no matter what they do.
> 
> Google searches



Wow, this is where you dipped off into the crazy about race wars... So you think that there are more google searches about George Floyd being a thug than Billy the Kid being one?   This is an argument to you?  



Paul Essien said:


> ven many of our women ain't scared


Would that picture have been so iconic if she was a 300 lbs. woman in ill-fitting sweats?


----------



## MizMolly (May 12, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> JoeB131
> *So what is the most awful thing a White person has done to you? Come on, have at it. You personally, not every black man ever, just you.*
> 
> A white person doesn't have to do anything mean. The system itself is based on injustice towards black ppl.
> ...


You keep blaming “the system”which is real people. Which people did you wrong? And which whites belong to “the system”?


----------



## IM2 (May 14, 2022)

10 people killed in a racially motivated mass shooting at a Buffalo supermarket, police say. The 18-year-old suspect is in custody | CNN
					

Ten people were killed in a racially motivated mass shooting at a supermarket in Buffalo on Saturday by a suspect in tactical gear who was livestreaming the attack, law enforcement officials said during a news conference.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## IM2 (May 15, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Paul is a crazy person.  Or a Russian Troll.  The jury is still out on that one.
> 
> The thing is, the labor movement WAS the civil rights movement for white immigrants, without a doubt.  And when they wanted to break up a union shop with scabs, guess who they brought in?  This is a large part of hostility between the labor movement and blacks.
> 
> ...


Paul is not crazy.  Paul is right.  He speaks an inconvenient truth that you don't want to hear.

By comfort of whiteness your dad was able to do things my dad was not. My dad served in WW2, took a bullet in France, came back home, could not get the GI Bill, had to sit on the back of the bus and could not vote until 1965. So spare me your stories, because your dad might have had it tough, but his tough was not made by legislation.

You want to end thug control in Chicago? Get rid of the whites in organized crime. They have controlled Chicago for 100 years, but whites like you talk about the petty street level criminals instead of the criminals who contribute to political campaigns. All the next mayor is going to do is go after the low level easy to get poor black trying to make a buck instead of cutting off the white suppliers and distributors.


----------



## IM2 (May 15, 2022)

Katherine 'Kat' Massey: 'We lost a powerful voice'
					

Katherine "Kat" Massey fought for her community.She was an ardent advocate for civil rights and education and did everything she could to lift up Buffalo's Black community, said former Erie




					buffalonews.com


----------



## JoeB131 (May 15, 2022)

IM2 said:


> You want to end thug control in Chicago? Get rid of the whites in organized crime. They have controlled Chicago for 100 years, but whites like you talk about the petty street level criminals instead of the criminals who contribute to political campaigns. All the next mayor is going to do is go after the low level easy to get poor black trying to make a buck instead of cutting off the white suppliers and distributors.



You realize the Chicago Outfit hasn't been a big deal since Sam Giancanna, right? Our last Chicago mob murder was 2006.  

Now, here was the thing that has caused our problems.  It used to be, most of the drugs were controlled by three gangs.  The Latin Kings, the Gangster Disciples and El Rukns. Then the feds broke those gangs up.  

This resulted in dozens of smaller gangs with much smaller territories springing up.  This is both because the hi-rise projects the gangs used to control are gone now, and because the smaller gangs are fighting over much smaller territories. 

And of course, when the cops aren't engaging because they know that Kim Foxx and Beetlejuice are going to throw them under the bus, that's just a free reign.


----------



## MizMolly (May 15, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Paul is not crazy.  Paul is right.  He speaks an inconvenient truth that you don't want to hear.
> 
> By comfort of whiteness your dad was able to do things my dad was not. My dad served in WW2, took a bullet in France, came back home, could not get the GI Bill, had to sit on the back of the bus and could not vote until 1965. So spare me your stories, because your dad might have had it tough, but his tough was not made by legislation.
> 
> You want to end thug control in Chicago? Get rid of the whites in organized crime. They have controlled Chicago for 100 years, but whites like you talk about the petty street level criminals instead of the criminals who contribute to political campaigns. All the next mayor is going to do is go after the low level easy to get poor black trying to make a buck instead of cutting off the white suppliers and distributors.


You are saying black crime in Chicago is less violent than white crime in Chicago? Silly boy.


----------



## IM2 (May 15, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You realize the Chicago Outfit hasn't been a big deal since Sam Giancanna, right? Our last Chicago mob murder was 2006.
> 
> Now, here was the thing that has caused our problems.  It used to be, most of the drugs were controlled by three gangs.  The Latin Kings, the Gangster Disciples and El Rukns. Then the feds broke those gangs up.
> 
> ...


Please stop making excuses. Those drugs are shipped here. The mob controls trucking.









						How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy | Demos
					






					www.demos.org


----------



## IM2 (May 15, 2022)

I posted about the sister who was murdered by that  white thug in Buffalo because minuscule mike wants to play games using the lives of black children.

Sister Katherine Massey is one example of the millions of blacks in communities all over this nation who advocate for the things that will bring and end to whatever miniscule mike and other nabiscos think ails black communities. They have advocated for years and years but just like mike, the nabiscos in power believe they know better what blacks need than blacks do and they create programs that do not address what is needed. And don't start on that democrat mayor blame game because this is done bi partisan and by vote of city councils that contain democrat and republican members. Sister Kat was taken too soon from us by a punk ass white boy who listened to adults like Mike.

 May Sister Katherine Massey rest in power.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Please stop making excuses. Those drugs are shipped here. The mob controls trucking.



The drugs are shipped here because there is demand for them.  If you want to blame someone for "The drugs", lets start with the people who take them.  Then the people who sell them on the street and shoot each other to control a few street corners.  Then maybe we can look at who is smuggling them.  





IM2 said:


> I posted about the sister who was murdered by that white thug in Buffalo because minuscule mike wants to play games using the lives of black children.
> 
> Sister Katherine Massey is one example of the millions of blacks in communities all over this nation who advocate for the things that will bring and end to whatever miniscule mike and other nabiscos think ails black communities. They have advocated for years and years but just like mike, the nabiscos in power believe they know better what blacks need than blacks do and they create programs that do not address what is needed. And don't start on that democrat mayor blame game because this is done bi partisan and by vote of city councils that contain democrat and republican members. Sister Kat was taken too soon from us by a punk ass white boy who listened to adults like Mike.



Oh, please, we spend hundreds of billions of dollars on poverty relief.  And while it helps the needy, it also enables bad behavior, such as the drug addict who claims he has a disability.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2022)

IM2 said:


> How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy | Demos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually read through this article, and what a load of crap.  

The reason why Rahm got re-elected so easily isn't because of money, it's because he ACTUALLY did a pretty good job.  Crime went down, the scores in the schools improved, city services improved.  The fact that he was pals with Obama helped him quite a lot as well.  

And yes, he and the city council tried to sweep Laquan McDonald's shooting under the rug.  Maybe if that had been an issue, Chuy Garcia and his porn-star mustache might have done better.  

By 2019, he had gotten a lot of well-deserved criticism for his handling of McDonald, and that Van Dyke's trial would be going on at the same time as the campaign would have been the death knell.  

Well, now we have Mayor Beetlejuice, and crime is through the roof, the police don't want to do their jobs because they know the mayor doesn't have their back.   And every morning, we get to hear how many people died in gun violence over the weekend.  31 shot, 5 killed this weekend.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 16, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The drugs are shipped here because there is demand for them.  If you want to blame someone for "The drugs", lets start with the people who take them.  Then the people who sell them on the street and shoot each other to control a few street corners.  Then maybe we can look at who is smuggling them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the main drug pushers (the distributors) are either white or non black and and the majority of drug users are also white.

It’s just that white people get to commit crimes that would be jail sentences if they were black.

White ppl can rape, kill, have sex with children and animals and nothing will happen

Having sex with children is condoned in white society. That’s why you have the dark web and these lairs and the sex trafficking industry.

There is a reason why Jeffery Epstein was killed. He was gonna tell the truth about white ppl in high places and their addiction to sex with minors among other things.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 16, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I actually read through this article, and what a load of crap.
> 
> The reason why Rahm got re-elected so easily isn't because of money, it's because he ACTUALLY did a pretty good job.  Crime went down, the scores in the schools improved, city services improved.  The fact that he was pals with Obama helped him quite a lot as well.
> 
> ...


31 shot and 5 killed ?

Do they have arrests and charges for the ppl who did that ?

_Don’t worry I’ll wait 



_


----------



## Paul Essien (May 16, 2022)

JoeB131 
*Oh, please, we spend hundreds of billions of dollars on poverty relief
*
For white ppl yes that’s true. 

Remember white supremacists measure how well they’re doing by how much blk ppl are getting shit on.

We are the metric. That’s why this shooter didn’t go to a Jewish synagogue or Asian nail shop. No he went blk ppl.

Bcoz we are not broken mentally.

And even though he was in full body armour. 

Even though he would have had the advantage of a surprise ambush attack. 

Even though he apparently had about 500 rounds for his rifle.

He was STILL too much of a faggot to hop on a train and go to the BRONX or BROWNSVILLE n deal with young blk men ppl who also have illegal weapons. 

He EVERY advantage in the book but still wimped out.

Bcoz let’s b clear. It’s YOUNG BLACK MEN who really get you white dudes so emotional. 

It’s the YOUNG BLACK MEN who you love seeing the police kill and mistreat. 

It’s the Trayvon Martin, the Tamil Rice, the Freddie Gray and the Mike Browns. They’re the ones you really want. That’s why you pour so much money into the police mans go fund me for there defence fund.

It’s YOUNG BLACK MEN who are fking these white girls. It’s young black men who make you are insecure about your masculinity.

You watch the NBA and NFL and see YOUNG BLACK MEN kicking ass. earning more in a week than you get in a year. I was a young black man once (still am in comparison to you)

But he went to kill unarmed elderly black men and women

Yeah that’s real white master race shit that.

And that pussiness of these dudes. When I was growing up. If had issue with sum1 you’d say “_let’s take this outside”_

That was the point. There was a level of honour. 

But ambushing a bunch of elderly blk ppl and even then kitting himself out in full body armour ?

I can’t even put into words how pathetic that is. I swear I hope their is a special place in hell for you bastards


----------



## MizMolly (May 16, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> All the main drug pushers (the distributors) are either white or non black and and the majority of drug users are also white.
> 
> It’s just that white people get to commit crimes that would be jail sentences if they were black.
> 
> ...



And how about this fine, upstanding black man? (Said in jest of course).
Having sex with children is not condoned you idiot.









						He Turned His Family Into An Incestuous Cult – Then Marcus Wesson Killed Nine Of The Children
					

Marcus Wesson had a history of abusive behavior but had never been considered dangerous – until he murdered nine family members in March 2004.




					allthatsinteresting.com


----------



## JoeB131 (May 16, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> For white ppl yes that’s true.
> 
> Remember white supremacists measure how well they’re doing by how much blk ppl are getting shit on.
> 
> ...



Frankly, you and the shooter seem to be cut from the same cloth of crazy.... His crazy 180 page rant looks a lot like yours...


----------



## MarathonMike (May 18, 2022)

Someone at the Wall Street Journal calling Chicago what it is, a weekly gun massacre that Democrats could care less about. Where are the pictures of Chicago shooting victims? CNN is running the Buffalo shooting victims 24/7. That's why I keep Serenity Broughton's picture as my avatar. She is the face of all the innocent kids murdered by drug/gang violence who have been forgotten by everyone.









						Opinion | Massacre as Usual in Chicago
					

Mayor Lightfoot presides over a routine weekend shooting spree.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Paul Essien (May 18, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Someone at the Wall Street Journal calling Chicago what it is, a weekly gun massacre that Democrats could care less about. Where are the pictures of Chicago shooting victims? CNN is running the Buffalo shooting victims 24/7. That's why I keep Serenity Broughton's picture as my avatar. She is the face of all the innocent kids murdered by drug/gang violence who have been forgotten by everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude. You're talking to a person who llives in chicago. This is why I always call you out. There wasn''t no 33 ppl shot. What are you on about ?


----------



## MizMolly (May 18, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Dude. You're talking to a person who llives in chicago. This is why I always call you out. There wasn''t no 33 ppl shot. What are you on about ?











						Chicago shootings: 33 shot, 5 fatally, in weekend violence, CPD says
					

Chicago weekend shootings have left at least 33 people shot, five fatally, police said.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (May 18, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Dude. You're talking to a person who llives in chicago. This is why I always call you out. There wasn''t no 33 ppl shot. What are you on about ?


Obama lived in Chicago too. Somehow he never realized Black people were killing each other daily either.


----------



## IM2 (May 18, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Obama lived in Chicago too. Somehow he never realized Black people were killing each other daily either.


You're just lying Mike. Chicago is a right wing talking point, but Chicago is not even close to the most dangerous city.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 18, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Obama lived in Chicago too. Somehow he never realized Black people were killing each other daily either.



Where you talking about in Chicago or Illinois ? Bridge view ? Oak park ? Cicero ? Where ? Crystal wake ? 

Just bcoz you keep on saying it doesn’t make it true that’s why never show arrest and charges

And I’m not saying I’m Huggy Bear but I know a lot more the streets of Chicago than you n I know ppl in my family who really know and there was not 35 ppl killed or shot last weekend. 

You’re probably from Utah or Maine, that’s the vibe I’m getting from you


----------



## IM2 (May 18, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Where you talking about in Chicago or Illinois ? Bridge view ? Oak park ? Cicero ? Where ? Crystal wake ?
> 
> Just bcoz you keep on saying it doesn’t make it true that’s why never show arrest and charges
> 
> ...


He invents numbers and says Chicago because he knows the other idiots will cosign.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> For all those lost souls who have died senselessly during inner city violence. I will be posting one a day in remembrance. Feel free to add your own. I'll start it with this young girl killed while she was getting ready for school. Her life mattered too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like you were all set for Buffalo


----------



## IM2 (May 18, 2022)

Mike, you really need to change your avatar because you don't give a damn about that child. You didn't while she was living, and racism from whites like you is why she is dead.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> You're just lying Mike. Chicago is a right wing talking point, but Chicago is not even close to the most dangerous city.



No, it's not.  But it's a lot more dangerous now than it was four years ago before Mayor Beetlejuice surrendered the streets to the thugs.  






Paul Essien said:


> Where you talking about in Chicago or Illinois ? Bridge view ? Oak park ? Cicero ? Where ? Crystal wake ?
> 
> Just bcoz you keep on saying it doesn’t make it true that’s why never show arrest and charges
> 
> And I’m not saying I’m Huggy Bear but I know a lot more the streets of Chicago than you n I know ppl in my family who really know and there was not 35 ppl killed or shot last weekend.



GUy, he posted the link that said there were 33 people shot and five died.   And this is typical for Chicago.  



IM2 said:


> Mike, you really need to change your avatar because you don't give a damn about that child. You didn't while she was living, and racism from whites like you is why she is dead.



And most of you didn't care about Laquan McDonald until Jason van Dyke shot him.  Before that, he was living on the street, being bounced around from one foster home to another.


----------



## PeanutGallery (May 19, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, it's not.  But it's a lot more dangerous now than it was four years ago before Mayor Beetlejuice surrendered the streets to the thugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The facts are that black lives don't matter to people like Paul or IM2 ... unless they're killed by someone white, a cop or both.  That's why I don't say black lives matter but black killers matter.  If they was killed by Tyrone Washington instead of a police officer, would Paul or IM2 even know the names George Floyd, Breonna Taylor, Tamir Rice, Eric Garner or Freddie Gray?  Very likely not, but they'll use their names to justify their positions about systemic racism and all kinds of societal issues in this country.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 19, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Dude. You're talking to a person who llives in chicago. This is why I always call you out. There wasn''t no 33 ppl shot. What are you on about





bodecea said:


> It's like you were all set for Buffalo


That's retarded, but not surprising.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Mike, you really need to change your avatar because you don't give a damn about that child. You didn't while she was living, and racism from whites like you is why she is dead.


I know it bothers you that I keep her picture there since you've asked me several times to change it. You want to ignore her and pretend she never existed which is why you've never even mentioned her name. Serenity didn't deserve to be shot dead in her car seat by drug/gang members.
*Didn't her life matter at least as much as George Floyd? *


----------



## IM2 (May 19, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> I know it bothers you that I keep her picture there since you've asked me several times to change it. You want to ignore her and pretend she never existed which is why you've never even mentioned her name. Serenity didn't deserve to be shot dead in her car seat by drug/gang members.
> *Didn't her life matter at least as much as George Floyd? *


What bothers me is that a no good white racist son of a bitch is using the death of a child he didn't give a flying fuck about while she was alive to excuse your fucked up racism. Because when blacks here have spoken on things that would reduce this kind of occurrence, your punk ass was right in line disagreeing. That childs life never mattered to you.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> What bothers me is that a no good white racist son of a bitch is using the death of a child he didn't give a flying fuck about while she was alive to excuse your fucked up racism. Because when blacks here have spoken on things that would reduce this kind of occurrence, your punk ass was right in line disagreeing. That childs life never mattered to you.


Her death certainly never mattered to you until I put* Serenity* up as my avatar. I obviously care about the deaths of innocent children at the hands of drug/gang thugs *which is why I have maintained this thread for two years and will continue to do so*. You can;t stand it because you have no logical argument so you just hurl profanity at me like the angry little Black man that you are. You notice I NEVER do that to you. I feel sorry for you, no one should have his life ruled by racist hatred. *And I still haven't seen you mention her name*.


----------



## IM2 (May 19, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Her death certainly never mattered to you until I put* Serenity* up as my avatar. I obviously care about the deaths of innocent children at the hands of drug/gang thugs *which is why I have maintained this thread for two years and will continue to do so*. You can;t stand it because you have no logical argument so you just hurl profanity at me like the angry little Black man that you are. You notice I NEVER do that to you. I feel sorry for you, no one should have his life ruled by racist hatred. *And I still haven't seen you mention her name*.


I don't live in Chicago and where I do live, I worked to reduce such things. So you're a liar. Like I said, you didn't give a damn about that child. You never lifted a hand to create anything in Chicago to stop that from happening. You have sat on your racist ass posting anti black bullshit. I don't have to mention names to satisfy your ass, racist. You don't give a damn. You only made this thread to spew racism. You want to stop inner city crime white boy? Clean up the police departments, get rid of crooked city attorneys and replace them with people who will eliminate WHITE ORGANIZED CRIME. 

Maybe one day there will be a change in senior moderators and your thread will be moved to the rubber room where it belongs.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 19, 2022)

Just in case you missed it, here is the young man who killed Serenity and nearly killed her sister Aubrey. Corrupt Chicago prosecutors tried to get his murder charges dropped but backed down. Chicago is a cesspool of corruption which is why it has been a death zone for young innocent kids like Serenity for 60 years.



			https://www.fox32chicago.com/news/murder-charges-in-7-yeaur-old-serenity-broughton-case-divided-cops-prosecutors


----------



## MarathonMike (May 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> I don't live in Chicago and where I do live, I worked to reduce such things. So you're a liar. Like I said, you didn't give a damn about that child. You never lifted a hand to create anything in Chicago to stop that from happening. You have sat on your racist ass posting anti black bullshit. I don't have to mention names to satisfy your ass, racist. You don't give a damn. You only made this thread to spew racism. You want to stop inner city crime white boy? Clean up the police departments, get rid of crooked city attorneys and replace them with people who will eliminate WHITE ORGANIZED CRIME.
> 
> Maybe one day there will be a change in senior moderators and your thread will be moved to the rubber room where it belongs.


Your Democrat leaders have taught you well. Just keep repeating the lie to yourself over and over until you think it's the truth. Say her name IM2 it's SERENITY.


----------



## IM2 (May 19, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Your Democrat leaders have taught you well. Just keep repeating the lie to yourself over and over until you think it's the truth. Say her name IM2 it's SERENITY.


Like I said, you have no solution. All you want to do is run your racist mouth.

Say the names of the 600 black people who die today because of your racism.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 19, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Like I said, you have no solution. All you want to do is run your racist mouth.
> 
> Say the names of the 600 black people who die today because of your racism.


Say her name SERENITY BROUGHTON!! Everyone including YOU wants to forget she ever existed because it makes you feel better to ignore her. I won't let you, but do watch your blood pressure. I wouldn't want you to have a racism caused heart attack. Keep taking your pills.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 20, 2022)

IM2 said:


> I don't live in Chicago and where I do live, I worked to reduce such things. So you're a liar. Like I said, you didn't give a damn about that child. You never lifted a hand to create anything in Chicago to stop that from happening. You have sat on your racist ass posting anti black bullshit. I don't have to mention names to satisfy your ass, racist. You don't give a damn. You only made this thread to spew racism. You want to stop inner city crime white boy? Clean up the police departments, get rid of crooked city attorneys and replace them with people who will eliminate WHITE ORGANIZED CRIME.



Hey, check it out, this is a picture of the guy who killed Serenity Broughton. 






He doesn't look like a Mafioso to me.  

His two friends still haven't been caught because nobody saw nuthin'.  

And, oh, yeah, the evil white cops wanted to arrest this piece of human garbage right away.   The person who wanted to release him was Kim Foxx.  









						Internal Emails Show CPD Investigators' Frustration Over Release of Suspect in 7-Year-Old's Fatal Shooting
					

Newly obtained emails shed light on the frustration of some members of the Chicago Police Department after a suspect in a high-profile murder case was released, only to be arrested and charged again for the same deadly shooting weeks later.




					www.nbcchicago.com
				








IM2 said:


> Maybe one day there will be a change in senior moderators and your thread will be moved to the rubber room where it belongs.



I don't always agree with Mike, but he's got a point.  Where is the outrage about this case?  People get outraged when a Laquan McDonald or George Floyd dies at the hands of incompetent police.   But those cops showed bad judgement.  They didn't wake up that morning and say, "I'm gonna kill me a black person!"  

This piece of garbage and his two friends who have yet to be identified got up that morning and decided they were going to shoot up Serenity's grandmother's house after he got into a flame war on Facebook with the girl's uncle.  

He was on parole for armed robbery in 2018.  

Where's the outrage against this guy?


----------



## MarathonMike (May 20, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Hey, check it out, this is a picture of the guy who killed Serenity Broughton.
> 
> View attachment 647131
> 
> ...


Exactly Joe. And furthermore, where is the outrage for all of the other murders that happen when these drug/gang thugs decide to start shooting at each other? Not a peep from the Media and certainly not a peep from the DEMS or "Liberal" Black people. But some White lone wolf nut case tragically kills a few Black people *and all of a sudden those Black Lives Matter.* *The politicization of murder is disgusting and un-American*.* ALL Black Lives Matter, not just the ones shot by police or White nut cases. *


----------



## Paul Essien (May 21, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Say her name SERENITY BROUGHTON!! Everyone including YOU wants to forget she ever existed because it makes you feel better to ignore her. I won't let you, but do watch your blood pressure. I wouldn't want you to have a racism caused heart attack. Keep taking your pills.


Serious question. Why don’t you focus on all white child milestones in the white community who are condoned and allowed in your community ?


----------



## MarathonMike (May 21, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Serious question. Why don’t you focus on all white child milestones in the white community who are condoned and allowed in your community ?


Paul, your serious question makes no sense whatsoever. "Child milestones condoned and allowed in your community?" Huh?


----------



## Paul Essien (May 21, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Paul, your serious question makes no sense whatsoever. "Child milestones condoned and allowed in your community?" Huh?



All these white child sex rings, white olympic sexual abuse of young female athletes, all the white peado running around in hollywood. The sexual abuse of children is not systematically condoned in black American society.

A black man in the hood that's known to sexually mess with kids ? He'll get beaten to within an inch of your life

A black man in jail for rape of women or children ? He has to be put in isolation for his own safety.

Meanwhile












I'm talking about child molestation as a system. There is no worse of a crime than the sexual abuse of children.

White ppl have an open child molestation culture and that cultures comes from from the top people in Hollywood, to royalty, to millionaires.


----------



## MizMolly (May 21, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> All these white child sex rings, white olympic sexual abuse of young female athletes, all the white peado running around in hollywood. The sexual abuse of children is not systematically condoned in black American society.
> 
> A black man in the hood that's known to sexually mess with kids ? He'll get beaten to within an inch of your life
> 
> ...


Child molestation isn’t reserved for one race. Unless you are a child molester, you do not condone it. There are black child molesters, which you seem to dismiss, and no, they aren’t beaten up by other blacks.


----------



## MizMolly (May 21, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Serious question. Why don’t you focus on all white child milestones in the white community who are condoned and allowed in your community ?











						Convicted child rapist nabbed for assault after lax sentence from Ketanji Brown Jackson
					

Supreme Court nominee Ketanji Brown Jackson doled out a lenient sentence to a child rapist for violating probation and then he allegedly struck again.




					nypost.com
				












						Wife finds video, reports husband in alleged child molestation
					

The suspect was arrested and faces several charges, including aggravated sexual battery.




					www.blackhillsfox.com
				












						Man wanted for child molestation charges captured in S.C.
					

According to the Liberty County Sheriff’s Office, Tony Graham was apprehending in Latta, S.C. on Wednesday, April 1.




					www.wtoc.com


----------



## horselightning (May 21, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> Convicted child rapist nabbed for assault after lax sentence from Ketanji Brown Jackson
> 
> 
> Supreme Court nominee Ketanji Brown Jackson doled out a lenient sentence to a child rapist for violating probation and then he allegedly struck again.
> ...


bad black people


----------



## MizMolly (May 21, 2022)

horselightning said:


> bad black people


Some black posters think whites are the only bad people.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 21, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> Child molestation isn’t reserved for one race. Unless you are a child molester, you do not condone it. There are black child molesters, which you seem to dismiss, and no, they aren’t beaten up by other blacks.


I never said child molestation is reserved for one race. I never said there are not child molestors.

What I am saying is that child molestation IS NOT systematic in the black community like it is in the white community. Systematic means it is part of the culture. Child molestation is part of white culture. Child molestation is condoned in white culture. It is allowed and the ppl who do it get smacks on the wrist.


----------



## MizMolly (May 21, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> I never said child molestation is reserved for one race. I never said there are not child molestors.
> 
> What I am saying is that child molestation IS NOT systematic in the black community like it is in the white community. Systematic means it is part of the culture. Child molestation is part of white culture. Child molestation is condoned in white culture. It is allowed and the ppl who do it get smacks on the wrist.


Bullshit. Child molestation is not systemic in the white communities. Whites do NOT condone it. You can’t seem to tell the difference between reality and your twisted racists thoughts.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 22, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> All these white child sex rings, white olympic sexual abuse of young female athletes, all the white peado running around in hollywood. The sexual abuse of children is not systematically condoned in black American society.
> 
> A black man in the hood that's known to sexually mess with kids ? He'll get beaten to within an inch of your life
> 
> A black man in jail for rape of women or children ? He has to be put in isolation for his own safety.



um, Serenity wasn't molested... she was shot by three thugs, two of which haven't been caught because "nobody saw nuthin'!"  The CPD arrested one of the thug because he was stupid enough to post a bunch of threats on social media to the girl's uncle.  But the Kim Foxx had to be pushed into actually charging him with something.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 23, 2022)

Bronx NY: 11 year old KyKy was killed by a 13 year old shooting at another teen from the back of a scooter. We will never hear a peep from national TV "Media". Her life mattered too.









						Girl, 11, Was Killed When One Teen Tried to Shoot Another, Police Say
					

The police filed charges in a Bronx slaying that came as New York’s children are suffering in a wave of violence.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Paul Essien (May 23, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Bronx NY: 11 year old KyKy was killed by a 13 year old shooting at another teen from the back of a scooter. We will never hear a peep from national TV "Media". Her life mattered too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White person did it. As usual no arrests n charges


----------



## Paul Essien (May 23, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> um, Serenity wasn't molested... she was shot by three thugs, two of which haven't been caught because "nobody saw nuthin'!"  The CPD arrested one of the thug because he was stupid enough to post a bunch of threats on social media to the girl's uncle.  But the Kim Foxx had to be pushed into actually charging him with something.


My point is child molestation is allowed in white society as it’s systematic.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 23, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> Bullshit. Child molestation is not systemic in the white communities. Whites do NOT condone it. You can’t seem to tell the difference between reality and your twisted racists thoughts.


Whites do. Child molestation is systematic in white society. Having sex with animals. Dead bodies, incest…all of that is done by white ppl. If I’m wrong Google it ? And look at the race of the person


----------



## JoeB131 (May 23, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> My point is child molestation is allowed in white society as it’s systematic.



It's a problem for all races, but Serenity wasn't molested, she was shot by a thug and nobody saw nuthin'.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 23, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> It's a problem for all races, but Serenity wasn't molested, she was shot by a thug and nobody saw nuthin'.


Child moleststion is not problem at systematic level for black Americans. It is for whites. No clue who serenity is


----------



## JoeB131 (May 23, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Child moleststion is not problem at systematic level for black Americans. It is for whites. No clue who serenity is



If you need to believe that, that's on you.   Oprah would disagree with you... but I'm sure you'd consider her a sellout. 

Serenity is a seven year old girl who was killed by three black thugs.   I can understand why you never heard of her... there's no political gain like a drug user who goes belly up when the cops are trying to arrest him.


----------



## MizMolly (May 23, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Whites do. Child molestation is systematic in white society. Having sex with animals. Dead bodies, incest…all of that is done by white ppl. If I’m wrong Google it ? And look at the race of the person


I’ve posted black child molester news. This crime is certainly not condoned by anyone other than the criminals.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 23, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> White person did it. As usual no arrests n charges


Even IM2 won't back you up on that nonsense.


----------



## IM2 (May 23, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Hey, check it out, this is a picture of the guy who killed Serenity Broughton.
> 
> View attachment 647131
> 
> ...


Joe, You really need to stop. What did you do in Chicago to stop things?

Nothing.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 23, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Joe, You really need to stop. What did you do in Chicago to stop things?
> 
> Nothing.


What a stupid post even for you. Joe just posted the picture of SERENITY's KILLER. You know the innocent girl you won't even acknowledge by SAYING HER NAME?


----------



## IM2 (May 23, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> If you need to believe that, that's on you.   Oprah would disagree with you... but I'm sure you'd consider her a sellout.
> 
> Serenity is a seven year old girl who was killed by three black thugs.   I can understand why you never heard of her... there's no political gain like a drug user who goes belly up when the cops are trying to arrest him.


You guys highlight this while white racism is killing 600 blacks a day. The black community was outraged at this killing but whites like you and Mike ignore that. Whites like you and Mike have ignored the complaints from blacks across the nation to fund initiatives in black communities that are created by the blacks in them. But you will run to this thread to talk your punk ass bullshit.

I've seen from experience what whites don't do in cities. I've met with white bank presidents who had millions of black dollars sitting in their banks asking for contributions for a program that offered alternatives to drug sales and getting turned down. Then I would see that same bank president on TV declaring how terrible such crime is and how something needs to be done.

So I'm about tired of you white motherfuckers here and your bullshit. Neither you or Mike gave a fuck about that little girl while she was alive. Had you done so, you would have stood with members f that community at city hall every time over the years as they asked the city to provide the funds they need to create solutions.

And now your sorry white ass wants to pontificate. The mob runs crime in Chicago. That includes the black street thugs. Understand that.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 23, 2022)

IM2 said:


> You guys highlight this while white racism is killing 600 blacks a day. The black community was outraged at this killing but whites like you and Mike ignore that. Whites like you and Mike have ignored the complaints from blacks across the nation to fund initiatives in black communities that are created by the blacks in them. But you will run to this thread to talk your punk ass bullshit.
> 
> I've seen from experience what whites don't do in cities. I've met with white bank presidents who had millions of black dollars sitting in their banks asking for contributions for a program that offered alternatives to drug sales and getting turned down. Then I would see that same bank president on TV declaring how terrible such crime is and how something needs to be done.
> 
> ...


BLAH BLAH BLAH "RACISM KILLS 600 BLACKS A DAY  BLAH BLAH BLAH   you are broken record you bring NOTHING OF SUBSTANCE except your hatred racism and deflection.


----------



## IM2 (May 23, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> What a stupid post even for you. Joe just posted the picture of SERENITY's KILLER. You know the innocent girl you won't even acknowledge by SAYING HER NAME?


No the stupid is you. Joe lives in Chicago. What did he do while that child was living to provide alternatives? The same thing your ass did. Sit on your white ass and talk bullshit about blacks online. You never gave a damn about that child and you aren't doing anything to save another one.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 23, 2022)

IM2 said:


> No the stupid is you. Joe lives in Chicago. What did he do while that child was living to provide alternatives? The same thing your ass did. Sit on your white ass and talk bullshit about blacks online. You never gave a damn about that child and you aren't doing anything to save another one.


Oh there we go with the profanity again angry little black man. SAY HER NAME SERENITY. You're scared.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 23, 2022)

28 more Black people shot this weekend. Sadly that's kind of an average count these days. Oh and here is a picture of one of Paul Essian's "White Supremacists" who shot and killed a motorist.









						Chicago man charged with fatally shooting driver in the eye in Irving Park
					

An 18-year-old Chicago man has been charged with the fatal February shooting of a driver in Irving Park on the Northwest Side.




					www.fox32chicago.com


----------



## IM2 (May 23, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH "RACISM KILLS 600 BLACKS A DAY  BLAH BLAH BLAH   you are broken record you bring NOTHING OF SUBSTANCE except your hatred racism and deflection.


I am stating medical fact bitch.

_ “Racism is part of the fabric of life for African Americans and is among the causes of enduring negative health outcomes. There is really nothing new or startling in the assertion that social circumstances encountered as part of day-to-day experience influence physical health. At the turn of the last century, __W. E. B. Du Bois (1906)__ and __Kelly Miller (1897)__ proposed in separate manuscripts that oppressive social conditions encroaching on the lives of African Americans contributed to poor health and premature death.

 Fifty years later, Frantz __Fanon’s classic studies (1967__, __1968__) examined the effects of oppression and included a recognition of “psychosomatic”—that is physical—consequences. Currently, social epidemiologists, health psychologists, and medical sociologists have extended the insights of these important early scholars by showing how racism generates systems and practices that contribute to persistent disparities in health outcomes. 

 Estimates indicate that the failure to erase these disparities costs tens of thousands of African American lives each year. As long as the rates of the leading causes of death differ along racial lines, the specter of racism will haunt the United States. The persistence of racial health disparities and of racism in any form calls scholars, therapists, activists, and political leaders to vigorous action.” _

Camara Jules P. Harrell, Tanisha I. Burford, Brandi N. Cage, Travette McNair Nelson, Sheronda Shearon, Adrian Thompson, and Steven Green_, *Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes*, _US National Library of Medicine National Institutes of Health

. On June 3, 2020, SAMHSA’s Office of Behavioral Health Equity published a report titled, _“Trauma, Racism, Chronic Stress and the Health of Black Americans.”_ They found that racism contributed to poor mental health and chronic physical health problems.

_ “Racism and associated trauma and violence contribute to mental health disorders, particularly depression, anxiety and PTSD, and chronic health conditions such as cardiovascular disease, hypertension, diabetes, maternal mortality/infant mortality and morbidity in African Americans. Racism is considered a fundamental cause of adverse health outcomes for racial/ethnic minorities and racial/ethnic inequities in health. The primary domains of racism - structural/institutional racism, cultural racism, and individual-level discrimination— are linked to mental and physical health outcomes. Racism and violence targeting a specific community is increasingly associated with complex trauma and intergenerational trauma, all of which have physical and behavioral health consequences.”

Trauma, Racism, Chronic Stress and the Health of Black Americans, _Compilation by the SAMHSA Office of Behavioral Health Equity, June 3, 2020, https://www.mhanational.org/sites/d...RaceViolenceandHealth SAMHSA OBHE  6.3.20.pdf

Geronimus, A. T., Hicken, M., Keene, D., & Bound, J. (2006). _"Weathering" and age patterns of allostatic load scores among blacks and whites in the United States._ American journal of public health, 96(5), 826–833. The American Journal of Public Health (AJPH) from the American Public Health Association (APHA) publications

I can keep going. White on black racism is the biggest killer of black people in America. You don't want to end that and want somebody to say a dead child's name who you are exploiting to push your racist narrative.


----------



## IM2 (May 23, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Oh there we go with the profanity again angry little black man. SAY HER NAME SERENITY. You're scared.


Yep, I am an angry black man with justification I can prove. You're j6st a little scared white weasel who can't handle the truth. 

*White racism is the biggest cause of death for black people. Say it! *


----------



## IM2 (May 23, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> 28 more Black people shot this weekend. Sadly that's kind of an average count these days. Oh and here is a picture of one of Paul Essian's "White Supremacists" who shot and killed a motorist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least 1800 blacks died from stress caused by white racism this weekend. Sadly, that's been the average for the past 20 years. But we get told about 28 shootings by a white idiot with a racial problem


----------



## MarathonMike (May 23, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Yep, I am an angry black man with justification I can prove. You're j6st a little scared white weasel who can't handle the truth.
> 
> *White racism is the biggest cause of death for black people. Say it! *


Easy there fellah you are getting all worked up again. You may have to take another rehab break and refill your stress meds.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 23, 2022)

IM2 said:


> At least 1800 blacks died from stress caused by white racism this weekend. Sadly, that's been the average for the past 20 years. But we get told about 28 shootings by a white idiot with a racial problem


WHOA 1800 BLACKS died of white racism this weekend!!  I'm still waiting for you to produce ONE SINGLE DEATH CERTIFICATE that states "Death caused by white racism". You take yourself so seriously and everyone knows you are a joke, even the other Black USMB posters.


----------



## IM2 (May 23, 2022)

_“This study demonstrates adverse effects of structural racism—specifically state-level racial disparities disadvantaging Blacks in political representation, employment, and incarceration —on past 12-month myocardial infarction. These adverse effects, however, were specific to Blacks, and among Whites, indicators of structural racism appear to have a benign or even beneficial effect on cardiac health. It is important to note that individual-level risk factors including age, sex, education, income, and medical insurance do not account for these findings. Furthermore, lending support to the construct validity of our measures of structural racism, the effects persist above and beyond those of state-level racial disparities in poverty._

_ Measures of structural racism pertaining to job status did not follow the expected pattern of association, and were inversely associated with myocardial infarction among Blacks. While this finding was unexpected, it is in line with results from previous studies that have documented that Black Americans in high status positions report greater exposure to interpersonal discrimination. This increased exposure, coupled with potential pressures to assimilate and to defy negative racist stereotypes, may in turn place high status Blacks at greater risk for adverse health outcomes. Our results similarly suggest that Black Americans in states with greater representation of Blacks in high status positions are at higher risk for heart attack.”_

Lukachko, Alicia & Hatzenbuehler, Mark & Keyes, Katherine_. (2014). Structural racism and myocardial infarction in the United States. Social science & medicine (1982). 103. 42-50. 10.1016/j.socscimed.2013.07.021._


----------



## MarathonMike (May 23, 2022)

IM2 said:


> _“This study demonstrates adverse effects of structural racism—specifically state-level racial disparities disadvantaging Blacks in political representation, employment, and incarceration —on past 12-month myocardial infarction. These adverse effects, however, were specific to Blacks, and among Whites, indicators of structural racism appear to have a benign or even beneficial effect on cardiac health. It is important to note that individual-level risk factors including age, sex, education, income, and medical insurance do not account for these findings. Furthermore, lending support to the construct validity of our measures of structural racism, the effects persist above and beyond those of state-level racial disparities in poverty._
> 
> _ Measures of structural racism pertaining to job status did not follow the expected pattern of association, and were inversely associated with myocardial infarction among Blacks. While this finding was unexpected, it is in line with results from previous studies that have documented that Black Americans in high status positions report greater exposure to interpersonal discrimination. This increased exposure, coupled with potential pressures to assimilate and to defy negative racist stereotypes, may in turn place high status Blacks at greater risk for adverse health outcomes. Our results similarly suggest that Black Americans in states with greater representation of Blacks in high status positions are at higher risk for heart attack.”_
> 
> Lukachko, Alicia & Hatzenbuehler, Mark & Keyes, Katherine_. (2014). Structural racism and myocardial infarction in the United States. Social science & medicine (1982). 103. 42-50. 10.1016/j.socscimed.2013.07.021._


Produce ONE death certificate that supports this laughable Libtard theory. Say Serenity's name. Say Ky Ky's name. Otherwise take a hike no one buys the chum you are tossing.


----------



## IM2 (May 23, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Easy there fellah you are getting all worked up again. You may have to take another rehab break and refill your stress meds.


Nah, I'm just getting warmed up.

Studies show that consistent exposure to adversity and marginalization causes early health declines in black Americans. Racism is a stressor that triggers the body into allostasis or better understood, and racism forces the body to adapt to stress. Allostasis is the process that helps us adapt to stress. Allostatic load is compiled damage to the body due to constant pressure. Such stress leads to allostatic overload, which is the point when the overall amount of stress causes health problems or death. For example, allostatic processes lead to increases in blood pressure, a leading cause of death in the black community.



			https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4019687/pdf/nihms-539009.pdf
		


Get a thesaurus because most of these words you won't understand since you seem to believe that racism can't cause stress.


----------



## IM2 (May 23, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Produce ONE death certificate that supports this laughable Libtard theory. Say Serenity's name. Say Ky Ky's name. Otherwise take a hike no one buys the chum you are tossing.


This is a fact and I don't have to produce anything just because your white ass doesn't believe something. I will bot be saying names.

Millions of black people affected by racial bias in health-care algorithms​
An algorithm widely used in US hospitals to allocate health care to patients has been systematically discriminating against black people, a sweeping analysis has found.

When Obermeyer and his colleagues ran routine statistical checks on data they received from a large hospital, they were surprised to find that people who self-identified as black were generally assigned lower risk scores than equally sick white people. As a result, the black people were less likely to be referred to the programmes that provide more-personalized care.

The researchers found that the algorithm assigned risk scores to patients on the basis of total health-care costs accrued in one year. They say that this assumption might have seemed reasonable because higher health-care costs are generally associated with greater health needs. The average black person in the data set that the scientists used had similar overall health-care costs to the average white person.

But a closer look at the data revealed that the average black person was also substantially sicker than the average white person, with a greater prevalence of conditions such as diabetes, anaemia, kidney failure and high blood pressure. Taken together, the data showed that the care provided to black people cost an average of US$1,800 less per year than the care given to a white person with the same number of chronic health problems.

The scientists speculate that this reduced access to care is due to the effects of systemic racism, ranging from distrust of the health-care system to direct racial discrimination by health-care providers.









						Millions of black people affected by racial bias in health-care algorithms
					

Study reveals rampant racism in decision-making software used by US hospitals — and highlights ways to correct it.




					www.nature.com


----------



## MarathonMike (May 23, 2022)

IM2 said:


> This is a fact and I don't have to produce anything just because your white ass doesn't believe something. I will bot be saying names.
> 
> Millions of black people affected by racial bias in health-care algorithms​
> An algorithm widely used in US hospitals to allocate health care to patients has been systematically discriminating against black people, a sweeping analysis has found.
> ...


I see you actually DID MENTION SERENITY's NAME!!! Well done IM2 that is the first step to acknowledging a problem exists. Now that you have acknowledged her senseless death sitting in a car seat, how do you feel about Serenity and Ky Ky and the THOUSANDS of INNOCENT kids who have ACTUALLY DIED at the hands of drug/gang violence?


----------



## IM2 (May 23, 2022)

What are the effects of racism on health and mental health?​Racism, or discrimination based on race or ethnicity, is a key contributing factor in the onset of disease. It is also responsible for increasing disparities in physical and mental health among Black, Indigenous, and people of color (BIPOC).

There is considerable research to suggest that the stress associated with experiencing racism can have long lasting physical effects.

Stress can elevate blood pressure and weaken the immune system, which, in turn, raises the risk of developing long-term health conditions.

Racism is associatedTrusted Source with higher rates of stress, increasing a person of color’s risk of developing high blood pressure. In fact, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)Trusted Source report that Black people are more likely to have hypertension than any other racial or ethnic group.

Stress as a result of racism can also lead to behaviors that may cause further risk to physical health. For example, researchTrusted Source has found that discrimination is linked to higher rates of smoking, alcohol use, drug use, and unhealthful eating habits.

Also, a 2019 study found that racist experiences appear to increase inflammation in African American people, raising their risk of developing chronic conditions such as heart disease and kidney disease.

Another study found that unfair treatment of people of color has a significant consequential effect on sleep and physiological functioning in midlife.

Many studies have cited structural racism within medical care as a key factor in poor physical health. For example, a 2016 study into racial bias and pain management found a link between undertreating pain in Black patients and false biological beliefs, such as, “Black people’s skin is thicker than white people’s skin.”









						The effects of racism on health and mental health
					

Racism, or discrimination based on race or ethnicity, is a key factor in the onset of disease and increasing disparities in the health of people of color.




					www.medicalnewstoday.com
				




The number 1 killer of black people is white racism. SAY IT LOU


----------



## JoeB131 (May 23, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Joe, You really need to stop. What did you do in Chicago to stop things?
> 
> Nothing.



Why is that my job?  When I lived in Cicero (a notoriously crime-ridden suburb of Chicago), I did all the good citizen stuff.  I called the cops when I saw shit that wasn't right, for what little good it did. 
I've spent the last 12 years helping people from all communities in their job search and professional development activities. 
Oh, yeah, and then there are those 11 years I spent in the military serving this country.  



IM2 said:


> You guys highlight this while white racism is killing 600 blacks a day. The black community was outraged at this killing but whites like you and Mike ignore that. Whites like you and Mike have ignored the complaints from blacks across the nation to fund initiatives in black communities that are created by the blacks in them. But you will run to this thread to talk your punk ass bullshit.



Wow, really?  
Because checking my taxes, it seems I'm spending a LOT of money on programs that certainly don't benefit me.  
These crimes don't happen because of lack of "initiatives", they happen because "the community" doesn't treat the death of Serenity Broughton with the same level of outrage that they treated the death of Laquan McDonald.  
Now, again- I've taken a lot of grief from family and friends because I have said that the officer involved in the latter incident SHOULD be held accountable (and was). 
When are they going to demand accountability for the killers of Serenity and others?  



IM2 said:


> I've seen from experience what whites don't do in cities. I've met with white bank presidents who had millions of black dollars sitting in their banks asking for contributions for a program that offered alternatives to drug sales and getting turned down. Then I would see that same bank president on TV declaring how terrible such crime is and how something needs to be done.



Sounds like you are confused as to what the role of a bank president is.  It's not his job to fix what is wrong in the community. It's his job to make loans based on what is going to get his depositors the best return on investment.  



IM2 said:


> So I'm about tired of you white motherfuckers here and your bullshit. Neither you or Mike gave a fuck about that little girl while she was alive. Had you done so, you would have stood with members f that community at city hall every time over the years as they asked the city to provide the funds they need to create solutions.
> 
> And now your sorry white ass wants to pontificate. The mob runs crime in Chicago. That includes the black street thugs. Understand that.



Uh, guy, the "mob" has been gone for years in Chicago.  The Feds, bless their little hearts, did a pretty good job of putting these guys in Jail thanks to RICO.  The bigger street gangs like the El Rukns are gone to, mostly thanks to the Feds. 

The problem in Chicago today are all the local street gangs fighting over drug corners.  

And while I have supported social programs, the end all and be all of that problem is people who commit crimes and their neighbors who don't rat them out when they do stuff. 

The only reason why we know who one of Serenity's three killers was because he was stupid enough to get into a flame war on Facebook with the girl's uncle.  NOBODY seems to know who his two buddies are.


----------



## IM2 (May 23, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> I see you actually DID MENTION SERENITY's NAME!!! Well done IM2 that is the first step to acknowledging a problem exists. Now that you have acknowledged her senseless death sitting in a car seat, how do you feel about Serenity and Ky Ky and the THOUSANDS of INNOCENT kids who have ACTUALLY DIED at the hands of drug/gang violence?


The problem is white racism. I've long admitted that.

_“On occasion, the emotional weight of racism can lead African Americans to engage in maladaptive coping, such as remaining in denial, engaging in substance use, aggression, self-blame – even in extreme cases __suicide__ (i.e., Black Lives Matter activist Marshawn McCarrel) and terrorism (i.e., Dallas shooter Micah Xavier Johnson). These responses are harmful and lead to negative, long-term consequences.”

_Ryan C.T. DeLapp, MA, and Monnica T. Williams, Ph.D_., “Proactively Coping With Racism, Getting back to our lives in the aftermath of racial violence in the media.”, _July 18, 2016, www.psychologytoday,com


----------



## IM2 (May 23, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Why is that my job?  When I lived in Cicero (a notoriously crime-ridden suburb of Chicago), I did all the good citizen stuff.  I called the cops when I saw shit that wasn't right, for what little good it did.
> I've spent the last 12 years helping people from all communities in their job search and professional development activities.
> Oh, yeah, and then there are those 11 years I spent in the military serving this country.
> 
> ...


You want to talk shit? Then be the solution to the problem you want to talk shit about.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 23, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> WHOA 1800 BLACKS died of white racism this weekend!! I'm still waiting for you to produce ONE SINGLE DEATH CERTIFICATE that states "Death caused by white racism". You take yourself so seriously and everyone knows you are a joke, even the other Black USMB posters.



To be fair, I think IM is a well-intentioned guy. (Unlike Paul Essen, who is either nuts or a Russian Troll), but sometimes his claims get a little silly, like... 



IM2 said:


> Stress as a result of racism can also lead to behaviors that may cause further risk to physical health. For example, researchTrusted Source has found that discrimination is linked to higher rates of smoking, alcohol use, drug use, and unhealthful eating habits.



Um, then don't drink, don't smoke and don't eat unhealthy foods.   And definitely don't take drugs, that's against the law, man!  

Claiming someone is making you smoke because of racism is just... silly.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 23, 2022)

IM2 said:


> The problem is white racism. I've long admitted that.
> 
> _“On occasion, the emotional weight of racism can lead African Americans to engage in maladaptive coping, such as remaining in denial, engaging in substance use, aggression, self-blame – even in extreme cases __suicide__ (i.e., Black Lives Matter activist Marshawn McCarrel) and terrorism (i.e., Dallas shooter Micah Xavier Johnson). These responses are harmful and lead to negative, long-term consequences.”_
> cr
> Ryan C.T. DeLapp, MA, and Monnica T. Williams, Ph.D_., “Proactively Coping With Racism, Getting back to our lives in the aftermath of racial violence in the media.”, _July 18, 2016, www.psychologytodayYa,com


Yawn   more deflection, boring. Why do you keep coming back with the same old crap? You know what they say about trying the same things over and over and hoping for a different result.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 23, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> To be fair, I think IM is a well-intentioned guy. (Unlike Paul Essen, who is either nuts or a Russian Troll), but sometimes his claims get a little silly, like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well intentioned? Umm ok you are entitled to your opinion Joe.


----------



## IM2 (May 23, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Well intentioned? Umm ok you are entitled to your opinion Joe.


You do not give a damn about black children.​How racism harms children​Racism and its effects can lead to chronic stress for children. And chronic stress leads to actual changes in hormones that cause inflammation in the body, a marker of chronic disease. Stress that a mother experiences during pregnancy can affect children even before they are born. Despite improvements in health care, racial disparities exist in infant mortality as well as low birthweight.

These days, it’s important to think about chronic stress for the children of immigrant families. Many live in constant fear of being separated from their parents if they haven’t been already.

Children raised in African American, Hispanic, and American Indian populations are more likely to live in homes with higher unemployment and lower incomes than white children. This means that they are less likely to have good housing, good nutrition, good access to health care, and access to good education. Such disparities increase their risk of health problems and of receiving less, and lower-quality, education.

Even when minority children live in wealthier areas, research shows that they are often treated differently by teachers. They are more likely to be harshly punished for minor infractions, less likely to be identified as needing special education, and teachers may underestimate their abilities. And when a teacher doesn’t believe in you, you are less likely to believe in yourself.









						How racism harms children - Harvard Health
					

...




					www.health.harvard.edu
				




This is what black children live with. You run your mouth about dead kids but your racism made their lives and the lives of those blacks who think violence will solve their misery possible. That is why you need to shut the hell up.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 23, 2022)

Why does it bother you so much that I care more about Black children than you IM2? Are you ashamed? You know our little exchange today reminded me of my favorite Cypress Hill song. Here you go buddy I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## MizMolly (May 23, 2022)

IM2 said:


> You guys highlight this while white racism is killing 600 blacks a day. The black community was outraged at this killing but whites like you and Mike ignore that. Whites like you and Mike have ignored the complaints from blacks across the nation to fund initiatives in black communities that are created by the blacks in them. But you will run to this thread to talk your punk ass bullshit.
> 
> I've seen from experience what whites don't do in cities. I've met with white bank presidents who had millions of black dollars sitting in their banks asking for contributions for a program that offered alternatives to drug sales and getting turned down. Then I would see that same bank president on TV declaring how terrible such crime is and how something needs to be done.
> 
> ...


Whites are killing 600 blacks a day? You are retarded


----------



## MarathonMike (May 23, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> Whites are killing 600 blacks a day? You are retarded


See post #767 for my theory.


----------



## MizMolly (May 23, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> See post #767 for my theory.


The racist black posters on here don’t give a shit about any whites, including children. That’s why they don’t believe white people care about black children. I care about all children and the elderly. The only people I don’t care for are vicious criminals and racists, regardless if skin color.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 23, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> The racist black posters on here don’t give a shit about any whites, including children. That’s why they don’t believe white people care about black children. I care about all children and the elderly. The only people I don’t care for are vicious criminals and racists, regardless if skin color.


That's what IM2 just can't admit. The fact that White people can care about people and kids who don't match our skin color blows his whole world apart.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 24, 2022)

IM2 said:


> You do not give a damn about black children.​How racism harms children​Racism and its effects can lead to chronic stress for children. And chronic stress leads to actual changes in hormones that cause inflammation in the body, a marker of chronic disease. Stress that a mother experiences during pregnancy can affect children even before they are born. Despite improvements in health care, racial disparities exist in infant mortality as well as low birthweight.
> 
> These days, it’s important to think about chronic stress for the children of immigrant families. Many live in constant fear of being separated from their parents if they haven’t been already.
> 
> ...



So it sounds like you are blaming society or racism for bad decisions made by parents.   If you can't afford kids, don't have them.  If the guy isn't good father material because he isn't supporting his other three baby-mamas, don't spread your legs for him.  

Given the 12 years of Catholic Hell I went through, I'm not terribly sympathetic to "My teacher didn't believe in me!" Try dealing with a psycho lesbian in a habit and a big wooden ruler.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 24, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So it sounds like you are blaming society or racism for bad decisions made by parents.   If you can't afford kids, don't have them.  If the guy isn't good father material because he isn't supporting his other three baby-mamas, don't spread your legs for him.
> 
> Given the 12 years of Catholic Hell I went through, I'm not terribly sympathetic to "My teacher didn't believe in me!" Try dealing with a psycho lesbian in a habit and a big wooden ruler.


You bring up another important point. It is a statistical fact that poor Black women in general have multiple children often with multiple fathers. The Welfare system rewards such behavior by increasing support for each additional child. Anyone can tune in to Maury Povich on any given weekday and see for yourself. The women are not always Black, but more often than not, they are.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 24, 2022)

*Attention PaulEssian*: Here is a picture of the "White Supremacist" who shot and killed 11 year old Kyhara (KyKy) Tay. Fortunately they caught him, most of the inner city murders are not even investigated. Black Lives Matter!! Yeah right. 









						2nd Teen Arrested in Deadly Shooting of 11-Year-Old NYC Girl: NYPD
					

A second teenage suspect has been arrested in the broad daylight shooting death of an 11-year-old girl in the Bronx, police said. Charges against Omar Bojang were still pending Monday evening. The Bronx district attorney’s office said that the 18-year-old turned himself in at their office...




					www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## Paul Essien (May 24, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> *Attention PaulEssian*: Here is a picture of the "White Supremacist" who shot and killed 11 year old Kyhara (KyKy) Tay. Fortunately they caught him, most of the inner city murders are not even investigated. Black Lives Matter!! Yeah right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That proves my point. The victim Kyhara Tay was not black. She was Hispanic and Hispanics are classified as white





So the police, drop the Barney Fife act they put on for black victims and all of sudden know how to do their job and and finds and arrest the ppl when the victim is non black. Also this wasn't a murder. She was shot by a stray bullet and that's shown by the fact that killer handed himself in due to the community pressure put on him from ppl in the bronx. We don't condone bullsh*t in the black community. Where as many whites do in their community.

And by the way what are you gonna do about the white mom who shot a 6 year old boy 9 times and dumped his dead body in the trunk of car ?


----------



## MarathonMike (May 24, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> That proves my point. The victim Kyhara Tay was not black. She was Hispanic and Hispanics are classified as white
> 
> View attachment 648973
> 
> ...


You and IM2 are a joke. You have stated time and again that it is* White Supremacists that are doing the KILLING in the inner cities and now you try this lame flip flop*? You are busted try being honest for once.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 24, 2022)

MarathonMike
*You and IM2 are a joke. You have stated time and again that it is White Supremacists that are doing the KILLING in the inner cities and now you try this lame flip flop? You are busted try being honest for once.*

No. There are around 18 thousand murders each year in the USA. So of course some with be black.

But you ignore the violence in your own community. If you are worried about murder then why aren't posting about the many white people who are murdered by whites ?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 24, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> *You and IM2 are a joke. You have stated time and again that it is White Supremacists that are doing the KILLING in the inner cities and now you try this lame flip flop? You are busted try being honest for once.*
> 
> No. There are around 18 thousand murders each year in the USA. So of course some with be black.
> 
> But you ignore the violence in your own community. If you are worried about murder then why aren't posting about the many white people who are murdered by whites ?



Some?  Blacks represent 13% of the population and 50% of the homicides.  

We generally don't have to post about whites who kill people.  Their communities, their own families usually turn them in.  

Compared to "nobody saw nothin'!"


----------



## Paul Essien (May 24, 2022)

JoeB131 
*Some? Blacks represent 13% of the population and 50% of the homicides*

Well of course, white supremacists are going to say that. If you want to mistreat a group of ppl then your always going to need some statistical rationale to justify that mistreatment.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 24, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Well of course, white supremacists are going to say that. If you want to mistreat a group of ppl then your always going to need some statistical rationale to justify that mistreatment.



Math is racist, apparently... Well, it was invented by white people.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 24, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Math is racist, apparently... Well, it was invented by white people.


Maths, like all the sciences was invented by blk ppl


----------



## MarathonMike (May 24, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> MarathonMike
> *You and IM2 are a joke. You have stated time and again that it is White Supremacists that are doing the KILLING in the inner cities and now you try this lame flip flop? You are busted try being honest for once.*
> 
> No. There are around 18 thousand murders each year in the USA. So of course some with be black.
> ...


Oh so now you are at least admitting that SOME of the murders are by black shooters. We're making some progress that's good!


----------



## MarathonMike (May 24, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Maths, like all the sciences was invented by blk ppl


Apparently the math aptitude didn't get passed down through the generations very well.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 24, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Oh so now you are at least admitting that SOME of the murders are by black shooters. We're making some progress that's good!


I have NEVER denied that some murders are black. My point is why do you care ? And why don’t you care about white girls who killed and molested by white men ?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 24, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Maths, like all the sciences was invented by blk ppl



Parents, this is why you don't let your kids major in Black Studies, women's studies or any other bit of nuttiness that won't land them a job.


----------



## MizMolly (May 24, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Maths, like all the sciences was invented by blk ppl


Advanced math by the Greeks, they organized the science of mathematics.


----------



## Paul Essien (May 24, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> Advanced math by the Greeks, they organized the science of mathematics.




And who taught the Greeks ?


----------



## MarathonMike (May 24, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> I have NEVER denied that some murders are black. My point is why do you care ? And why don’t you care about white girls who killed and molested by white men ?


You can't hide from your recorded posts Paul, the internet is forever! Denial is futile.


----------



## BackAgain (May 24, 2022)

Is it offensive to say “all deaths matter?”

Not that I care if it’s offensive, to be honest.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 24, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Is it offensive to say “all deaths matter?”
> 
> Not that I care if it’s offensive, to be honest.


People have lost their jobs over that highly toxic phrase!!   You have to make a big donation to BLM to atone for such racism!!


----------



## BackAgain (May 24, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> People have lost their jobs over that highly toxic phrase!!   You have to make a big donation to BLM to atone for such racism!!


Oh shit. Don’t you just hate it when that happens?

*Edited out profanity.  Gentle reminder this forum went Zone1 on Sunday. BackAgain*


----------



## MarathonMike (May 24, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Your the one who posts about young blk girls n has a young blk girl in his avatar
> 
> Your fking peodophile


Another angry Black man who can't stand to be OUTED for his own BS. Very sad.


----------



## MizMolly (May 24, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> And who taught the Greeks ?


Egyptians. Some argue that Egyptians were not black but of varied skin colors, but all the hieroglyphics and evidence seems to show them as black.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 25, 2022)

Another MASSACRE in Chicago, and our political leaders and media issue their usual response: 









						Mass Shooting Outside Downtown McDonald’s Was A ‘Massacre,’ Judge Says As 2 Men Held Without Bail
					

The Thursday night shooting killed two people and left seven others wounded.




					blockclubchicago.org


----------



## IM2 (May 25, 2022)

*The highest* suicide rates (per 100,000) in the US are among white males (25.4), followed by Native American/Alaska Natives (14.6), and Black males (12.6).




__





						Suicide Statistics and Facts – SAVE
					

Discover suicide facts and statistics, such as suicide rates among teens, the LGBTQ population, and other groups.




					save.org
				




*In 2020, 45,979 people died from suicide. 5,824 were not white.*

*40,155 whites killed themselves. *



			https://save.org/wp-content/uploads/2022/01/2020datapgsv1a-3.pdf
		


In 2020, approximately 8,600 blacks were killed. 7,700 were killed by another black person.

5 times more whites killed themselves than blacks who killed another black person.

110 whites per day are killing themselves but you want to talk about black deaths and dare to fake self-righteousness with your lies about blacks here not caring because we refuse to let you use the death of that child to spew your racist filth. How about you go do something about the massive white death problem?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 25, 2022)

IM2 said:


> *The highest* suicide rates (per 100,000) in the US are among white males (25.4), followed by Native American/Alaska Natives (14.6), and Black males (12.6).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got a question.  Why do you want to talk about ANYTHING other than Serenity Broughton's death? Or black on black violence in general.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 25, 2022)

IM2 said:


> *The highest* suicide rates (per 100,000) in the US are among white males (25.4), followed by Native American/Alaska Natives (14.6), and Black males (12.6).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this concerns you, then start a *White Lives Matter* thread. Very simple. Have a nice day IM2!


----------



## IM2 (May 25, 2022)

Do something about white deaths son.


----------



## IM2 (May 25, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> If this concerns you, then start a *White Lives Matter* thread. Very simple. Have a nice day IM2!


Nope. I'm posting the white deaths here to show how fake and full of crap you are.


----------



## LOIE (May 25, 2022)

PeanutGallery said:


> The facts are that black lives don't matter to people like Paul or IM2 ... unless they're killed by someone white, a cop or both.  That's why I don't say black lives matter but black killers matter.  If they was killed by Tyrone Washington instead of a police officer, would Paul or IM2 even know the names George Floyd, Breonna Taylor, Tamir Rice, Eric Garner or Freddie Gray?  Very likely not, but they'll use their names to justify their positions about systemic racism and all kinds of societal issues in this country.


I don't know how you can say "the facts are" - You do not know these people on a person level and have no idea of the feelings and emotions they experience when someone black is killed. Black people in my church and community grieve and mourn together, pray together and have a deep shared sense of loss each time they hear of another death. 

In this country, black folks were lynched and nobody knew their name, black folks were burned to death in their homes and nobody knew their name, escaping slaves were hunted down by the police force that was created to return them to their masters or kill them and nobody knew their name.  I tire, as do my black neighbors and friends, of seeing videos of blacks being killed, but at least now we and everyone else CAN see, CAN know their names, and hopefully CAN honor them by saying those names out loud. 

Just my perspective.


----------



## IM2 (May 25, 2022)

LOIE said:


> I don't know how you can say "the facts are" - You do not know these people on a person level and have no idea of the feelings and emotions they experience when someone black is killed. Black people in my church and community grieve and mourn together, pray together and have a deep shared sense of loss each time they hear of another death.
> 
> In this country, black folks were lynched and nobody knew their name, black folks were burned to death in their homes and nobody knew their name, escaping slaves were hunted down by the police force that was created to return them to their masters or kill them and nobody knew their name.  I tire, as do my black neighbors and friends, of seeing videos of blacks being killed, but at least now we and everyone else CAN see, CAN know their names, and hopefully CAN honor them by saying those names out loud.
> 
> Just my perspective.


These guys go looking for random black murders post them then try telling us how much we should care. I worked most of my life on things affecting blacks while these guys were getting older and more racist. Mike is using the death of this child in a sick way. He opposes things that would have stopped the killing.


----------



## BackAgain (May 25, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> And who taught the Greeks ?


The Russians.


----------



## MizMolly (May 25, 2022)

IM2 said:


> These guys go looking for random black murders post them then try telling us how much we should care. I worked most of my life on things affecting blacks while these guys were getting older and more racist. Mike is using the death of this child in a sick way. He opposes things that would have stopped the killing.


You constantly post nothing but negative shit about whites. Pot meet kettle.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 26, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Nope. I'm posting the white deaths here to show how fake and full of crap you are.



Then it doesn't bother you that 32/100K blacks are murdered and only 3/100K whites?  Because it kind of should.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 26, 2022)

LOIE said:


> I don't know how you can say "the facts are" - You do not know these people on a person level and have no idea of the feelings and emotions they experience when someone black is killed. Black people in my church and community grieve and mourn together, pray together and have a deep shared sense of loss each time they hear of another death.



Here's when I will be impressed with how upset they are..   When they make the effort to work with the cops to get the bad actors off the street.   When they stop electing clowns like Kim Foxx who put revolving doors in front of the prisons.  



LOIE said:


> In this country, black folks were lynched and nobody knew their name, black folks were burned to death in their homes and nobody knew their name, escaping slaves were hunted down by the police force that was created to return them to their masters or kill them and nobody knew their name. I tire, as do my black neighbors and friends, of seeing videos of blacks being killed, but at least now we and everyone else CAN see, CAN know their names, and hopefully CAN honor them by saying those names out loud.



Except Serenity Broughton gets largely ignored while a multiple felon like George Floyd is turned into a hero.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 26, 2022)

IM2 said:


> These guys go looking for random black murders post them then try telling us how much we should care. I worked most of my life on things affecting blacks while these guys were getting older and more racist. Mike is using the death of this child in a sick way. He opposes things that would have stopped the killing.



And what things are those? 

Hey, here's what would have prevented her killing... Actually treating a criminal like a criminal.

Aireon Luster was arrested for armed robbery in 2013 as at 16
He was arrested for armed robbery again at 21.
And at 24, he murdered Serenity. 

WHY WASN'T HE IN JAIL? 









						Parolee charged with attempted armed robbery | Police reports, Dec. 21-28, - Riverside Brookfield Landmark
					

A 21-year-old Riverside man on parole for a 2013 armed robbery is back in custody and charged with the attempted armed robbery of a 24-year-old North Riverside man on Dec. 21.




					www.rblandmark.com


----------



## MarathonMike (May 30, 2022)

18 month old De'Avery was shot multiple times during a drive by shooting in Pittsburgh. Will we be seeing a tweet from Obama asking America to remember this innocent child? The suspect is already in custody which is great news but not much consolation to his parents.









						Arrest made in shooting death of 18-month-old boy in Downtown Pittsburgh
					

Police say the child was shot in a drive-by shooting in Downtown Pittsburgh. Investigators later recovered a vehicle that's believed to be involved.




					www.wtae.com


----------



## MarathonMike (May 31, 2022)

50 people shot, 9 deaths (so far) over Memorial Day weekend in Chicago. That sounds like a lot more people shot than in the Buffalo massacre. Will Biden be getting on a plane to Chicago to denounce the senseless shooting like he did in Buffalo? Of course not, a Cop wasn't involved, White Supremacy was not involved and it wasn't a school shooting. It has to check one of those boxes for Democrat leaders to care.









						Chicago Weekend Shootings: More Than 50 Shot, 9 Fatally, in Memorial Day Weekend Violence
					

Memorial Day weekend in Chicago historically means a violent start to summer months. This year, police say more than 50 people were shot, nine fatally, over the holiday weekend.




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## IM2 (May 31, 2022)

“Racism is part of the fabric of life for African Americans and is among the causes of enduring negative health outcomes.  There is really nothing new or startling in the assertion that social circumstances encountered as part of day-to-day experience influence physical health. *At the turn of the last century, W. E. B. Du Bois (1906) and Kelly Miller (1897) proposed in separate manuscripts that oppressive social conditions encroaching on the lives of African Americans contributed to poor health and premature death.*
   Fifty years later, Frantz Fanon’s classic studies (1967, 1968) examined the effects of oppression and included a recognition of “psychosomatic”—that is physical—consequences. Currently, social epidemiologists, health psychologists, and medical sociologists have extended the insights of these important early scholars by showing how* racism generates systems and practices that contribute to persistent disparities in health outcomes. *
  Estimates indicate that the *failure to erase these disparities costs tens of thousands of African American lives each year.* As long as the rates of the leading causes of death differ along racial lines, the specter of racism will haunt the United States. The persistence of racial health disparities and of racism in any form calls scholars, therapists, activists, and political leaders to vigorous action.” 

Camara Jules P. Harrell, Tanisha I. Burford, Brandi N. Cage, Travette McNair Nelson, Sheronda Shearon, Adrian Thompson, and Steven Green_, *Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes*, _US National Library of Medicine National Institutes of Health


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 1, 2022)

A second shooter wanted in the drive-by that killed 18 month old De Avery. Looks like another drug gang banger assassination attempt that killed another innocent child. Oh well, stuff happens right IM2?









						Arrest warrant issued for second man in drive-by killing of 18-month old De'Avry Thomas
					

Londell Falconer, of Wilmerding, and Markez Anger, of Swissvale, face charges




					www.wtae.com


----------



## LOIE (Jun 1, 2022)

IM2 said:


> “Racism is part of the fabric of life for African Americans and is among the causes of enduring negative health outcomes.  There is really nothing new or startling in the assertion that social circumstances encountered as part of day-to-day experience influence physical health. *At the turn of the last century, W. E. B. Du Bois (1906) and Kelly Miller (1897) proposed in separate manuscripts that oppressive social conditions encroaching on the lives of African Americans contributed to poor health and premature death.*
> Fifty years later, Frantz Fanon’s classic studies (1967, 1968) examined the effects of oppression and included a recognition of “psychosomatic”—that is physical—consequences. Currently, social epidemiologists, health psychologists, and medical sociologists have extended the insights of these important early scholars by showing how* racism generates systems and practices that contribute to persistent disparities in health outcomes. *
> Estimates indicate that the *failure to erase these disparities costs tens of thousands of African American lives each year.* As long as the rates of the leading causes of death differ along racial lines, the specter of racism will haunt the United States. The persistence of racial health disparities and of racism in any form calls scholars, therapists, activists, and political leaders to vigorous action.”
> 
> Camara Jules P. Harrell, Tanisha I. Burford, Brandi N. Cage, Travette McNair Nelson, Sheronda Shearon, Adrian Thompson, and Steven Green_, *Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes*, _US National Library of Medicine National Institutes of Health


Recently loaned a friend my copy of Post Traumatic Slave Syndrome by Dr. Joy DeGruy, which addresses exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 2, 2022)

18 Month old De Avry was the 8th child killed THIS YEAR.....in Pittsburgh. Yes these senseless child killings as a result of random gunfire from drug gang bangers are happening in every Democrat controlled city not just Chicago.









						18-month-old's fatal shooting marked 8th homicide of a child in Pittsburgh region this year
					

De’Avry Thomas’ death Sunday in Downtown Pittsburgh gave him the tragic demarcation of being the city’s youngest homicide victim this year, which has seen more young people fall victim to gun violence — a grim trend of recent years. The 18-month-old child was buckled into his car seat Sunday...




					triblive.com


----------



## IM2 (Jun 3, 2022)

So how about we ban guns Mike? Make it so guns are only for the military like it says in the constitution. Over 110,000 blacks have died due to the stress caused by living with white racism. That stress leads to destructive behavior and little babies end up dead because of stray bullets. Your racism contributes to this, but you think that you can lecture somebody. 

Go fix the racism  in your community. Once thats done watch how much all the violence your fake indignation has you complaining about reduces. Because all you're doing as long as you  practice and enable what you do, the blood and deaths are on you.


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 3, 2022)

IM2 said:


> So how about we ban guns Mike? Make it so guns are only for the military like it says in the constitution. Over 110,000 blacks have died due to the stress caused by living with white racism. That stress leads to destructive behavior and little babies end up dead because of stray bullets. Your racism contributes to this, but you think that you can lecture somebody.
> 
> Go fix the racism  in your community. Once thats done watch how much all the violence your fake indignation has you complaining about reduces. Because all you're doing as long as you  practice and enable what you do, the blood and deaths are on you.


ban guns? lol. you know criminals break the law right?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 3, 2022)

IM2 said:


> So how about we ban guns Mike? Make it so guns are only for the military like it says in the constitution. Over 110,000 blacks have died due to the stress caused by living with white racism. That stress leads to destructive behavior and little babies end up dead because of stray bullets. Your racism contributes to this, but you think that you can lecture somebody.
> 
> Go fix the racism in your community. Once thats done watch how much all the violence your fake indignation has you complaining about reduces. Because all you're doing as long as you practice and enable what you do, the blood and deaths are on you.



If you are such an emotional fragile creature that "oh, gosh, white people don't like me!" and you are having a heart attack, that's kind of on you.  You could also try lightening up on the greasy food and unhealthy life habits.  

Personal responsibility.. it's a wonderful thing.  Life isn't always going to be fair, but you just have to deal with it.


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 3, 2022)

ninja007 said:


> ban guns? lol. you know criminals break the law right?


He is blaming black crime on white people. No personal responsibility.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 3, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Racism is part of the fabric of life for African Americans


Racism is part of the fabric of YOUR LIFE that is obvious. Any health damage you keep whining about is due to the seething hatred you have for White people. There are millions of Black people who totally disagree with you and are happy, healthy proud Americans.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 3, 2022)

_“On occasion, the emotional weight of racism can lead African Americans to engage in maladaptive coping, such as remaining in denial, *engaging in substance use, aggression, self-blame – even in extreme cases *__*suicide*__ (i.e., Black Lives Matter activist Marshawn McCarrel) *and terrorism* (i.e., Dallas shooter Micah Xavier Johnson). These responses are harmful and lead to negative, long-term consequences.”_

Ryan C.T. DeLapp, MA, and Monnica T. Williams, Ph.D_., “Proactively Coping With Racism, Getting back to our lives in the aftermath of racial violence in the media.”,, _www.psychologytoday,com

It is essential to understand these realities. If not, you will eventually end up with a chain of black and other nonwhite mass killers because people ignore the psychological damage created by racism. I remember being asked to speak to a class of students in the university located in my hometown on racial stereotypes in the media. It was shortly after the mass shooting at Virginia Tech. I began my talk by trying to provide an example of how white racism could have been a factor in the shooting. After all, the shooter was an Asian student that lived in a predominantly white dorm. No one knows how many times white Virginia descendants of the confederacy taunted him.  Cho Seung-Hui was deemed mentally ill, and I was almost fired from my job because my comment offended my boss at the time, who was also speaking to the same class. This person was in no manner a racist; in fact and deed, she was a warrior for human equality. The reality of this example is that no matter how much a white person is nonracist, they do not personally experience the racism nonwhites face and therefore should probably listen to those of us who do. There is no telling how much racism Cho endured during his life and eventually that racism contributed to his mental decline. 

I am not debating with people about this. I speak from lived experience and not from some opinion that was developed because a person thinks their race is superior. I am telling you what happens because of racism. As long as people are walking around mad and stressed out because of white racism along with the unwillingness to do something about guns, there is going to be some of this. The OP has gone overboard with his anti black hate and it is that hate which creates the conditions that end up in the things he spends his days looking for.   End white racism, fix the damage created by it and watch how we no longer see what the OP spends his days looking for.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 3, 2022)

ninja007 said:


> ban guns? lol. you know criminals break the law right?


That idiot argument has no merit. People have no criminal records get guns and kill people.


----------



## horselightning (Jun 3, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> He is blaming black crime on white people. No personal responsibility.


black people always do this,. so me fake white supremacist made me do it. they need to take responsibility for what they do.


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 3, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Racism is part of the fabric of YOUR LIFE that is obvious. Any health damage you keep whining about is due to the seething hatred you have for White people. There are millions of Black people who totally disagree with you and are happy, healthy proud Americans.


uncle toms he calls them all; bottom line is im2 is a liberal 1st, black 2nd.


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 3, 2022)

IM2 said:


> That idiot argument has no merit. People have no criminal records get guns and kill people.


people who get guns who kill people arent criminal? lol


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2022)

ninja007 said:


> people who get guns who kill people arent criminal? lol


Like I said idiot, people with no criminal records get guns. You're not a criminal until you commit a crime.


----------



## LOIE (Jun 4, 2022)

ninja007 said:


> ban guns? lol.


Countries like the U.K., New Zealand and Australia enacted laws that banned certain guns after they experienced mass shootings and the rate of homicides went down in each place. It is possible.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 6, 2022)

Like I've been saying for 2 years now, you can't ignore inner city violence. It is a cancer. Well the cancer is spreading. Last weekend multiple mass shootings in multiple cities. Defund the Police. Black Lives Matter. Ban assault weapons. Release the prisoners. Ignore the drug/gang killings. And here we are.,


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Like I've been saying for 2 years now, you can't ignore inner city violence. It is a cancer. Well the cancer is spreading. Last weekend multiple mass shootings in multiple cities. Defund the Police. Black Lives Matter. Ban assault weapons. Release the prisoners. Ignore the drug/gang killings. And here we are.,


Those mass shootings didn't happen in inner cities idiot.







			At least 17 killed, 62 injured in mass shootings across US over weekend
		

The cancer is the white racism that has people buying guns hoping they can shoot somebody black and claim they were defending themselves.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 7, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Like I've been saying for 2 years now, you can't ignore inner city violence. It is a cancer. Well the cancer is spreading. Last weekend multiple mass shootings in multiple cities. Defund the Police. Black Lives Matter. Ban assault weapons. Release the prisoners. Ignore the drug/gang killings. And here we are.,



Um, yeah, we have violence because we have too many guns on the streets, too much poverty, we treat addiction like a criminal problem instead of a medical one, and we have too many mentally ill people roaming free.  This isn't just an "inner city" problem, as much as you want to make it one.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 7, 2022)

Just another weekend in Shoot Em Up Chicago. 27 shot, 6 killed in multiple shootings across the city. Golly it's a good thing it wasn't a single shooter with an AR-15. It's so much better that the injuries and deaths were caused by handguns. 









						6 killed, Chicago police officer, 2 children among 27 others wounded in weekend shootings across Chicago
					

Six people were killed and a Chicago police officer and two children were among at least 27 others wounded in weekend shootings across Chicago.




					www.fox32chicago.com


----------



## LOIE (Jun 7, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Like I've been saying for 2 years now, you can't ignore inner city violence. It is a cancer. Well the cancer is spreading. Last weekend multiple mass shootings in multiple cities. Defund the Police. Black Lives Matter. Ban assault weapons. Release the prisoners. Ignore the drug/gang killings. And here we are.,


No, you cannot ignore inner city violence. Neither can you ignore violence in rural areas or small towns or suburbs. We are a violent nation which has more guns than people. We worship guns more than God. We defend the right to bear arms more than we defend the right to life. We have been doing so for a very long time. But with the added stress of the pandemic and isolation, it has worsened, and we have decided that guns are going to save us. 

 I found a great article on inner city violence which actually has some suggestions as to how to address the issue - by getting to the core issues. I've cut and pasted parts of it since it was pretty long.

'We Should Have a Handle on This by Now.' As Inner-City Neighborhoods See a Surge in Gun Violence, These Are the Changes Community Leaders Say They Need by Carl Day and Van Jones

“*In inner-city communities, you often see high levels of poverty and a lack of economic opportunity for people who have been systematically disenfranchised by the criminal justice system*,” says Josh Horwitz, Executive Director of the Coalition to Stop Gun Violence. “*When you add the easy access to firearms, that’s when you have this grinding daily gun violence.”*

Rather than seeing gun violence as a crime problem, *Cure Violence addresses it like a health crisis*, using “violence interrupters” who work to mediate issues in the community between individuals who would otherwise be considered at risk of resorting to violence.

Activists across the U.S. are calling for social work and community-led programs that use “violence interrupters” to be properly funded in a city’s budget and supported as an example of successful de-escalation and de-policing.

Under Mayor Bowser’s public safety agenda, the Office of Neighborhood Safety and Engagement (ONSE) approaches community safety in a similar fashion to Cure Violence, using “nonviolent interrupters” to curtail and de-escalate risk factors in the communities.

But Bowser also notes that the District — which requires background checks along with a licensing process for firearm sales, and imposes strict regulations and rules on gun dealers — *is surrounded by states with far less stringent gun laws. This means it is often all too easy for weapons to find their way into the nation’s capital across porous state borders.*

In Virginia, a state which borders D.C., gun dealers do not need a state license to sell. Background checks are not required for the transfer of weapons between individuals, while gun owners also do not have to report if a gun is stolen or misplaced.

“If I had one thing to ask our federal partners, it is ‘*how do we prevent the free flow of illegal guns into urban areas?’”* Mayor Bowser said. (The governor’s office in Virginia did not return TIME’s request for comment.)

During a CNN interview on Sunday, Chicago Mayor Lori Lightfoot echoed Bowser’s point. “*Our gun problem is related to the fact that we have too many illegal guns in our streets — 60% of which come from states outside of Illinois,” Lightfoot said. “We are being inundated with guns from states that have virtually no gun control, no background checks, no ban on assault weapons.”*

James Aye, who runs Yeah Philly, a nonprofit organization in Philadelphia that supports teens impacted by gun violence, says the city’s* police put too much focus on finding weapons and arresting people, without addressing the root causes of gun violence. *The city’s police department “doesn’t know how to engage with people,” Aye says. “They’ll do these single-day events [like charity work or neighborhood gatherings], but there needs to be more consistency.”

But Daniel Webster, a professor at John Hopkins who specializes in firearm policy and the prevention of gun violence, notes that *most police departments are just not built to deal with the structural disadvantages many communities struggling with gun violence face.* “That’s not what [the police] do. They don’t build education, they don’t build jobs, they are not there making sure that people who are leaving incarceration have services that help them get an education and have other options,” Webster says. “They don’t control the environment, they just police it.”

*Activists agree that crime in these communities stems largely from endemic socioeconomic disadvantages. Only when there is a consistent effort to address these problems, crime rates will fall, they believe.

“Until structural issues are addressed — people having access to basic needs like affordable food, economic opportunities, housing opportunities — the violence isn’t really going to change,”* says Kendra Vandewater, a member of the Anti-Violence Partnership of Philadelphia and the co-founder of Yeah Philly. “*The interventions that we have for violence don’t address people’s immediate needs. It’s very reactive.”*


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 7, 2022)

LOIE said:


> No, you cannot ignore inner city violence. Neither can you ignore violence in rural areas or small towns or suburbs. We are a violent nation which has more guns than people. We worship guns more than God. We defend the right to bear arms more than we defend the right to life. We have been doing so for a very long time. But with the added stress of the pandemic and isolation, it has worsened, and we have decided that guns are going to save us.
> 
> I found a great article on inner city violence which actually has some suggestions as to how to address the issue - by getting to the core issues. I've cut and pasted parts of it since it was pretty long.
> 
> ...


I actually agree with much of what the article talks about. The fuel that drives the violence and death in the inner cities is a massive inflow of illegal drugs and handguns. The problem is Bowser and the rest of the Democratic leaders of these cities refuses to get tough on the offenders. You have to provide new opportunities get the youth away from the drug gangs and the control of the cartels.  But you also have to have a zero tolerance for random gun fights in the streets and a strong but fair police presence. I frequently post about Pastor Corey Brooks who has been working to build a huge jobs/community center in Chicago to get the youth away from gangs and on a better path. He has had ZERO SUPPORT from Chicago city leaders. Mayor Lightfoot has not even mentioned his name.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 9, 2022)

De Avry Thomas' murderer has been arrested! Markez Anger is in custody. Cold comfort to De Avry's family but maybe they will get a measure of justice for this senseless killing.









						Pittsburgh police make second arrest in shooting death of 18-month-old baby in downtown Pittsburgh
					

Pittsburgh police have made an arrest in the shooting death of an 18-month-old baby in downtown Pittsburgh last month.




					www.wpxi.com


----------



## horselightning (Jun 9, 2022)

LOIE said:


> No, you cannot ignore inner city violence. Neither can you ignore violence in rural areas or small towns or suburbs. We are a violent nation which has more guns than people. We worship guns more than God. We defend the right to bear arms more than we defend the right to life. We have been doing so for a very long time. But with the added stress of the pandemic and isolation, it has worsened, and we have decided that guns are going to save us.
> 
> I found a great article on inner city violence which actually has some suggestions as to how to address the issue - by getting to the core issues. I've cut and pasted parts of it since it was pretty long.
> 
> ...



The countries with the ten highest crime rates, expressed in per 100,000 people, globally are:


Venezuela (83.76)
Papua New Guinea (80.79)
South Africa (76.86)
Afghanistan (76.31)
Honduras (74.54)
Trinidad and Tobago (71.63)
Guyana (68.74)
El Salvador (67.79)
Brazil (67.49)
Jamaica (67.42)
were is the us? 56  on the lisl.t so no we are not the most dangerous country on the planet.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 9, 2022)

horselightning said:


> were is the us? 56 on the lisl.t so no we are not the most dangerous country on the planet.



Why do you think "Well, we are better than improverished third world countries" is a good argument.


----------



## horselightning (Jun 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Why do you think "Well, we are better than improverished third world countries" is a good argument.


we are 56 on the list of dangerous . yet you calls us the most dangerous country. do some research.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 9, 2022)

horselightning said:


> we are 56 on the list of dangerous . yet you calls us the most dangerous country. do some research.



Um, no, I didn't 

We are the most dangerous ADVANCED country.   No industrialized democracy has our levels of crime.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, no, I didn't
> 
> We are the most dangerous ADVANCED country.   No industrialized democracy has our levels of crime.


Yes, but you see, diversity is our strength. LOL


----------



## horselightning (Jun 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, no, I didn't
> 
> We are the most dangerous ADVANCED country.   No industrialized democracy has our levels of crime.


yes you did


----------



## IM2 (Jun 9, 2022)

LOIE said:


> No, you cannot ignore inner city violence. Neither can you ignore violence in rural areas or small towns or suburbs. We are a violent nation which has more guns than people. We worship guns more than God. We defend the right to bear arms more than we defend the right to life. We have been doing so for a very long time. But with the added stress of the pandemic and isolation, it has worsened, and we have decided that guns are going to save us.
> 
> I found a great article on inner city violence which actually has some suggestions as to how to address the issue - by getting to the core issues. I've cut and pasted parts of it since it was pretty long.
> 
> ...


People like Mike have no solutions and furthermore based on personal experience they won't support ideas from people in those communities financially in order for change to be created. You have presented a holistic look, but Mike wants to talk about unwed births and fatherless homes.

The problem is economic development. If teens in the hood had the availability of retail jobs that exist in the suburbs you would not have the dominance of drug sales and the crime that goes with it. But instead of understanding that, we see lectures about how black men are irresponsible and black women are sluts.

So until whites like mike learn to listen he is going to use the deaths of black children to spew racist filth and will dismiss expert knowledge of what black communities need from members in those black communities. Almost 300,000 blacks died last year from hypertension. Hypertension caused by stress. Stress caused by living with racism. That stress along with access to gun is a factor relative to inner city violence. But Mike can't see that because it doesn't fit his paternalistic belief that he can preach to black people about how we should live. He dismisses the 600 blacks who die each day from that hypertension and has demanded to see death certificates proving death being caused by racism because he's obtuse. For some reason people who think like him believe that racism is no big thing, it causes no physical or psychological harm.

He has dissed studies as leftist propaganda because they don't fit his narrative. But if he is going to create a thread about black deaths, those are black deaths. But those deaths don't fit his racist assumptions.

This is nothing more than a white racist baith thread and it should be treated as such.


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 9, 2022)

IM2 said:


> People like Mike have no solutions and furthermore based on personal experience they won't support ideas from people in those communities financially in order for change to be created. You have presented a holistic look, but Mike wants to talk about unwed births and fatherless homes.
> 
> The problem is economic development. If teens in the hood had the availability of retail jobs that exist in the suburbs you would not have the dominance of drug sales and the crime that goes with it. But instead of understanding that, we see lectures about how black men are irresponsible and black women are sluts.
> 
> ...


yes because we all know black teen wanna work an honest job for minimum wage instead of making more money in one day dealing then theyd make all month lmfao.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 10, 2022)

ninja007 said:


> yes because we all know black teen wanna work an honest job for minimum wage instead of making more money in one day dealing then theyd make all month lmfao.


We do know that. You racists assume things but you assume incorrectly.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 10, 2022)

IM2 said:


> People like Mike have no solutions and furthermore based on personal experience they won't support ideas from people in those communities financially in order for change to be created. You have presented a holistic look, but Mike wants to talk about unwed births and fatherless homes.
> 
> The problem is economic development. If teens in the hood had the availability of retail jobs that exist in the suburbs you would not have the dominance of drug sales and the crime that goes with it. But instead of understanding that, we see lectures about how black men are irresponsible and black women are sluts.



But whose fault is that?  Besides the laughable notion that someone is going to work a minimum wage job when they can make much more money selling drugs, why won't companies open those retail outlets in those poor neighborhoods? 














IM2 said:


> So until whites like mike learn to listen he is going to use the deaths of black children to spew racist filth and will dismiss expert knowledge of what black communities need from members in those black communities. Almost 300,000 blacks died last year from hypertension. Hypertension caused by stress. Stress caused by living with racism. That stress along with access to gun is a factor relative to inner city violence. But Mike can't see that because it doesn't fit his paternalistic belief that he can preach to black people about how we should live. He dismisses the 600 blacks who die each day from that hypertension and has demanded to see death certificates proving death being caused by racism because he's obtuse. For some reason people who think like him believe that racism is no big thing, it causes no physical or psychological harm.



First, bullshit on the 300K numbers.  









						Facts About Hypertension | cdc.gov
					

Learn statistics and other facts about hypertension (high blood pressure) in the United States.




					www.cdc.gov
				





High blood pressure was a primary or contributing cause of death for 516,955 people in the United States in 2019.
That's ALL Americans, not just blacks. 

Secondly, if blacks have a higher incidence of hypertension, it has a LOT more to do with diet.  But we can't talk about that without being called "racist". 




IM2 said:


> He has dissed studies as leftist propaganda because they don't fit his narrative. But if he is going to create a thread about black deaths, those are black deaths. But those deaths don't fit his racist assumptions.
> 
> This is nothing more than a white racist baith thread and it should be treated as such.



Not at all.  

If a cop kills a Laquan McDonald or a George Floyd, he is held to account.   Even if the victim was doing something stupid to contribute to the incident, it's pretty much a career killer. 

If a hoodlum kills a Serenity Broughton, nobody saw nothing.  Nobody reports it.  There aren't demonstrations at city hall demanding justice.  The only reason why we even have one of the three people who killed her was because he was dumb enough to threaten the girl's uncle on Facebook.


----------



## LOIE (Jun 11, 2022)

horselightning said:


> The countries with the ten highest crime rates, expressed in per 100,000 people, globally are:
> 
> 
> Venezuela (83.76)
> ...


Does that include all crime?  Does it separate out gun violence? 
And I did not say the US was the most dangerous country on the planet. Just that we are a violent one, which I do not think is even disputable.


----------



## horselightning (Jun 11, 2022)

LOIE said:


> Does that include all crime?  Does it separate out gun violence?
> And I did not say the US was the most dangerous country on the planet. Just that we are a violent one, which I do not think is even disputable.


you made it seem so.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 13, 2022)

No "mass shootings" in Chicago last weekend!!! There were just 37 normal shootings and 7 normal murders.









						37 shot, 7 fatally, in Chicago over weekend
					

Twenty-four of those shooting victims, a large majority, were hurt on the South Side. The West Side saw six victims.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## IM2 (Jun 13, 2022)

And just to show how this is nothing but a race bait thread using the deaths of blak children to run off at the mouth with racist opinions let me introduce:





*Quarius Dunham*
Dead at 8. Shot by a white man who was just aimlessly shooting at cars. And the white dude says HE is the victim.  Funny how Mike "convently" missed this to rant about Chicago.

Say his name Mike.









						White Man Who Killed 8-Year-Old Black Boy While Randomly Shooting Cars Says He’s The Victim
					

Charles Montgomery Allen was shooting at random cars when he struck Quarius Dunham.




					newsone.com


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 14, 2022)

most blacks dont wanna work; lazy complainers. any black who wants to work hard is labeled an uncle tom (conservative). 90% i bet anything of blacks who dont work vote liberal. cons give a hand up, not a hand out like loser libs who love to spend other peoples money.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 14, 2022)

IM2 said:


> *Quarius Dunham*
> Dead at 8. Shot by a white man who was just aimlessly shooting at cars. And the white dude says HE is the victim. Funny how Mike "convently" missed this to rant about Chicago.
> 
> Say his name Mike.



Okay, let's look at that one. 

This man was arrested because his WHITE neighbors called the police after he started shooting at cars.  

You know, something that doesn't happen in Chicago because "nobody saw nothin'!" 

Now, it would have been nice if this crazy person hadn't been able to buy a gun despite being obviously disturbed.


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 14, 2022)

IM2 said:


> And just to show how this is nothing but a race bait thread using the deaths of blak children to run off at the mouth with racist opinions let me introduce:
> 
> View attachment 657645
> 
> ...


The killer deserves the death penalty.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 16, 2022)

ninja007 said:


> most blacks dont wanna work; lazy complainers. any black who wants to work hard is labeled an uncle tom (conservative). 90% i bet anything of blacks who dont work vote liberal. cons give a hand up, not a hand out like loser libs who love to spend other peoples money.


Spoken like a brainwashed right wing kook.

Projection.


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 16, 2022)

ninja007 said:


> most blacks dont wanna work; lazy complainers. any black who wants to work hard is labeled an uncle tom (conservative). 90% i bet anything of blacks who dont work vote liberal. cons give a hand up, not a hand out like loser libs who love to spend other peoples money.


You don’t know most blacks to make that assumption. There are lazy people of all races.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 16, 2022)

It's taken 2 years, but the 4 men involved in a gun fight that killed Davon McNeal are finally being charged. It seems that more of these drug/gangbangers are being identified and caught but the random shootings remain a systemic problem for the innocent Black people forced to live in drug/war zones.


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 16, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> You don’t know most blacks to make that assumption. There are lazy people of all races.


YES OF COURSE. But percentage of racial pop, blacks are easily the laziest. gov. stats prove that, welfare, unemployed, living off social programs etc.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 17, 2022)

Another toddler shot in the stomach during a drive by, this time in North Carolina. Like a cancer, the random violence spreads....









						'They started shooting from a car': Young child hospitalized after drive-by shooting in Goldsboro :: WRAL.com
					

A child was shot in the stomach Thursday morning during a drive-by shooting in Goldsboro, according to law enforcement officials.




					www.wral.com


----------



## horselightning (Jun 17, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> It's taken 2 years, but the 4 men involved in a gun fight that killed Davon McNeal are finally being charged. It seems that more of these drug/gangbangers are being identified and caught but the random shootings remain a systemic problem for the innocent Black people forced to live in drug/war zones.


blacks are comit crimes in packs


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 17, 2022)

horselightning said:


> blacks are comit crimes in packs


Often that is the case. Either having shootouts with rival drug/gangbangers or smash and grabs on retail stores. It's getting worse.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 17, 2022)

Mass shooting in Chicago, 5 dead, 4 others shot!! Oh wait, it's Chicago, and the shootings happened at different places. Now if they had happened in the same place Whoooo boy!! that would have been bad.









						Chicago Gun Violence: 5 Dead, at Least 4 Others Hurt in Wednesday Shootings Across City
					

Chicago police say that five people have been killed, four of them within a four-hour span, and four others have been hurt in shootings across the city on Wednesday.




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 20, 2022)

Another "mostly peaceful" weekend in Chicago. Only 48 people shot, 4 murdered. No "mass shootings" Yay!! 









						At least 48 shot, 4 fatally in weekend violence across Chicago
					

CHICAGO — Chicago police are searching for the gunmen who injured an 11-year-old girl in the Auburn-Gresham neighborhood, and another who killed a 36-year-old woman in West Englewood. At least 48 p…




					wgntv.com


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 20, 2022)

there are 2 ways blacks make the headlines: shooting hoops or shooting bullets!


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 20, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> there are 2 ways blacks make the headlines: shooting hoops or shooting bullets!


Not appropriate at all. The whole point of my thread is to document these shootings that DON'T make the headlines. They are reported locally and then disappear because no one gives a shit.


----------



## horselightning (Jun 20, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Not appropriate at all. The whole point of my thread is to document these shootings that DON'T make the headlines. They are reported locally and then disappear because no one gives a shit.


it also shows black on black crime is the worst crime.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 21, 2022)

Darius Lee, outstanding basketball player and student murdered, 8 others shot at a NYC cookout. The madness never stops and the Media never cares.



			https://www.newsobserver.com/news/nation-world/national/article262697677.html


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## MizMolly (Jun 22, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 660776
> View attachment 660777
> View attachment 660778
> View attachment 660779
> ...


Your point? There are some sick individuals in the world.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 22, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 660776
> View attachment 660777
> View attachment 660778
> View attachment 660779
> ...


 You mean there are White people who are bad? Shocking!!! That has nothing to do with my documenting the innocent Black people being shot and murdered daily in the inner city war zones. Kindly keep your "Whitey Bad" posts for your "Tales of White Supremacy" thread. They are irrelevant here. Have a nice day Paul!


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 22, 2022)

MizMolly said:


> Your point? There are some sick individuals in the world.


Paul does these lame "Whitey bad" posts in my thread occasionally because he doesn't want to admit there are Black drug gang-bangers killing innocent men, women and children every day.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 25, 2022)

5 month old killed yesterday in a drive by shooting. It just keeps happening, the cycle of violence in the inner cities has to be broken. 









						Chicago shooting: 5-month-old girl shot in head, killed while sitting in back of car ID'd by ME
					

A 5-month-old girl died after she was shot while sitting in the back seat of a car in Chicago's South Shore neighborhood Friday.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## IM2 (Jun 26, 2022)

horselightning said:


> blacks are comit crimes in packs


Wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 26, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Paul does these lame "Whitey bad" posts in my thread occasionally because he doesn't want to admit there are Black drug gang-bangers killing innocent men, women and children every day.


What you won't admit is there are white gang bangers and they are killing whites.













						Dangerous, growing, yet unnoticed: the rise of America's white gangs
					

White gangs are less covered by the media and less punished – even though 53% of gang members in Mississippi are white




					www.theguardian.com
				




This was written 4 years ago and white gangs are still being ignored. Instead we have racists making threads about blacks.










This was written 2 years ago and white gangs are still being ignored and we see shit like this thread in forums where some of the very people who are part of these gangs mouth off about what blacks are doing.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 26, 2022)

IM2 said:


> What you won't admit is there are white gang bangers and they are killing whites.
> 
> View attachment 662404
> 
> ...


I'm glad that I've given you some purpose for your life, but you are capable of much more than just chasing me around a message board barking nonsense. ProjectHood.org. Have a nice day IM2!


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 27, 2022)

*Peter Anthony McGuire Is Former Cop*

These psychopaths are given a badge and military surplus technology to police black ppl. While the media deflects and no one hold these race soldiers accountable for their rogue behavior.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 27, 2022)

Another typical weekend in Chicago, 25 people shot and 5 killed including a 5 month old girl. Nothing to see here, they didn't use AR-15s so the shootings are ignored.









						Chicago shootings: 24 shot, 5 killed, including baby, in weekend violence, police say
					

There are calls for more federal help after a 5-month-old girl was among the victims of Chicago violence this weekend.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 27, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> View attachment 662834
> 
> *Peter Anthony McGuire Is Former Cop*
> 
> These psychopaths are given a badge and military surplus technology to police black ppl. While the media deflects and no one hold these race soldiers accountable for their rogue behavior.


Hi Paul, say why don't you start a new thread and call it "Bad people who are White". Your troll posts in "Black Deaths Matter" are irrelevant since I am documenting a "SYSTEMIC PROBLEM" that has existed for over 60 years in inner cities across America. You are trolling with random pictures of bad people who happen to be white. I can do the same with bad people who are black, asian, hispanic, Native American, Muslim or any other group. It's meaningless.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 27, 2022)

MarathonMike 
*Hi Paul, say why don't you start a new thread and call it "Bad people who are White". Your troll posts in "Black Deaths Matter" are irrelevant since I am documenting a "SYSTEMIC PROBLEM" that has existed for over 60 years in inner cities across America. You are trolling with random pictures of bad people who happen to be white. I can do the same with bad people who are black, asian, hispanic, Native American, Muslim or any other group. It's meaningless*.

Hey I'm just posting crime stories and murder stories and rape stories just like you buddy


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 28, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> MarathonMike
> *Hi Paul, say why don't you start a new thread and call it "Bad people who are White". Your troll posts in "Black Deaths Matter" are irrelevant since I am documenting a "SYSTEMIC PROBLEM" that has existed for over 60 years in inner cities across America. You are trolling with random pictures of bad people who happen to be white. I can do the same with bad people who are black, asian, hispanic, Native American, Muslim or any other group. It's meaningless*.
> 
> Hey I'm just posting crime stories and murder stories and rape stories just like you buddy
> ...


Hey buddy look up 'Systemic Problem'. Let me know if you don't understand and I'll explain it to you. You are not posting what I am, buddy.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 28, 2022)

Another child shot dead, this time in Louisville . Found by the police in an apartment, nobody knows nothin. 









						11-year-old boy dead following shooting in southwest Louisville
					

An 11-year-old boy is dead after a shooting in southwest Louisville near the PRP and Valley Station neighborhoods on Monday evening, according to Louisville Metro Police.




					www.wlky.com


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 28, 2022)

MarathonMike
*Hey buddy look up 'Systemic Problem'. Let me know if you don't understand and I'll explain it to you. You are not posting what I am, buddy*

For black crime you put up. I could post 5 white crimes. Let’s go


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2022)

Say their names Mike. This is what the white media really hides.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Darius Lee, outstanding basketball player and student murdered, 8 others shot at a NYC cookout. The madness never stops and the Media never cares.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.newsobserver.com/news/nation-world/national/article262697677.html


Yes the madness never stops. And your racism is the madness. Whites got shot and killed on the same day Mike. Seems that's what the media misses.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 28, 2022)

I felt so bad for Gianni, he was on last night talking about his baby brother being murdered yesterday in Chicago. 









						Fox News Analyst Grieves Loss of Teen Brother Killed in Morgan Park Shooting
					

Fox News analyst Gianno Caldwell expressed despair following the shooting death of his 18-year-old brother in Chicago’s Morgan Park neighborhood, calling the day when his brother died last week “the worst day of my existence.”




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 29, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Yes the madness never stops. And your racism is the madness. Whites got shot and killed on the same day Mike. Seems that's what the media misses.


I report on the SYSTEMIC PROBLEM in your poor communities and you call me a Racist for the 500th time. Have you always been so OCD or did I bring that out in you?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 29, 2022)

Start the Serenity Broughton fund to pay for the college education  of her sister or STFU. Because all you're doing is race baiting. You're not bringing attention to anything but to how low white racist scum like you will go to spew your racism.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 29, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> I report on the SYSTEMIC PROBLEM in your poor communities and you call me a Racist for the 500th time. Have you always been so OCD or did I bring that out in you?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 29, 2022)

*MarathonMike said:*
*I report on the SYSTEMIC PROBLEM in your poor communities and you call me a Racist for the 500th time. Have you always been so OCD or did I bring that out in you?*

The systemic problem in poor black communities is white racism. We know that. You deny it then try telling us what our problems are according to you. How about you start reporting on the systemic problem in YOUR community?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 6, 2022)

Another child has been murdered in a drive by shooting. This time it's a 5 year old girl from Houston. Police are unsure if the mother in the car was the target or not. No witnesses or suspects.









						Child, 5, killed in drive-by shooting that injured 8-year-old: Police
					

Witnesses said Sunday that a car with a woman and two children inside stopped at a stoplight when another car drove by, and opened fire on them.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## MarathonMike (Jul 11, 2022)

Another typical weekend in the Chicago war zones. 36 shot, 3 dead. But no Black men shot by White Cops, no AR-15s were used so these are all 'acceptable' shootings. Carry on.









						36 shot, 3 fatally in weekend violence across Chicago
					

CHICAGO — At least 36 people were shot, three fatally, from 6 p.m. Friday to 3:30 a.m. Monday across Chicago. One of the latest shootings happened in the 5300 block of S. Seeley around 1:45 a.m. Mo…




					wgntv.com


----------



## Meister (Jul 11, 2022)

*Thread closed, does not comply to the zone 1 **parameters*


----------

